# Official DmC: Devil May Cry Discussion Thread



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*



Spartan1337 said:


> *
> Say for example, somebody's daily dinner consists of raw cockroaches. Wouldn't that make you question their sense of taste? Same thing here. You legitimately like DmC? I really have to question your sense of quality.
> 
> But, in the end, that's your opinion, dude. Not many people agree with you on that, but whatever.*



_*BUT SHIT TASTE SO DELISH WHO ARE YOU TO TELL ME OTHERWISE!!!!*_


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Dialogue between 6 Swat men after Mundus recovers their soul:

6 Swat men: Sorry boss for failing.

Mundus: it?s ok as long as you guys are fine. I mean what did i expect? That you guys would actually prioritize the killing of the girl over your own lifes? I am not a demon!

6 Swat men: your the best boss. I will nominate you for the best demon employer of the year!

Mundus: I appreciate it. Now let?s have some hot choco with marshemellows. 

Servant prepare *SIX* hot drinks and a vodka for me!


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> Yea, I'm done talking to this guy. I've talked to too many people like him in the past, and I'm not gonna get sucked into a pointless debate with him.
> 
> So Zen, the facts are:
> 
> ...



Its actually interesting you say that as there really is nothing to submit it under the category of bad game aside from it being different than the original series, spoiler alert its a reboot. And really the only people I hear complaining about it are the ones that claim to be huge DMC fans and yet are among the people who haven't given much of a shit about DMC since DMC3.



WhiteWolf said:


> Dialogue between 6 Swat men after Mundus recovers their soul:
> 
> 6 Swat men: Sorry boss for failing.
> 
> ...



wait wut? in your scenario they kill Donte and Vorgil but die before killing a crippled teenage girl?


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 21, 2013)

Damn, this isn't done yet? Thought it'd stop after the last thread.
Whelp, whatever, keep arguing amongst yourselves.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Meh old threads closed and i got to work tomorrow, i'm out.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Dialogue between 6 Swat men after Mundus recovers their soul:
> 
> 6 Swat men: Sorry boss for failing.
> 
> ...



lol. If only i had the know how with cartoons i would make a parody with this material.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

So how about that white hair wig cameo, huh? When you try and skip the scene, they wait just until after that part to cut off. Guess they want to make sure you watch it every time.


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Damn, this isn't done yet? Thought it'd stop after the last thread.
> Whelp, whatever, keep arguing amongst yourselves.



Get cho ass outta here.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2013)

@Seto

So is "John Carpentar's The Thing" one of the worst movies ever made? because that sure as hell bombed in nearly every single way possible the year it came out hell the soundtrack was up for a razzie....and it was made by the same guy who did the soundtrack for "The Good, The Bad and The Ugly"


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 21, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Its actually interesting you say that as there really is nothing to submit it under the category of bad game aside from it being different than the original series, spoiler alert its a reboot. And really the only people I hear complaining about it are the ones that claim to be huge DMC fans and yet are among the people who haven't given much of a shit about DMC since DMC3.



It's not good but I didn't say it was bad. It's kind of in between a tug a war of bad and mediocre.

It's boring when it comes down to it. It doesn't deliver anything exciting to the HnS genre in general. What innovative ideas are in DmC? As I asked before, what does it bring to the table? What makes it better than even DMC4? Oh, no back tracking? Try again. 

To me, these are the cons of DmC: shitty and unnecessary platforming elements, bad story, boring characters who are obviously trying too hard to be badass, no lock on, stupid little "cutscenes" in between boss fights that break the flow of combat, very bad glitches in it that shouldn't appear in the first place, lack of actual depth in combat, color coded enmies, 30 fps, and is overall much too easy .

To me, these are the cons of DMC4: Back tracking, lack of weapons, Nero's devil bringer is arguably pretty cheap against most enemies, Dante taking a backseat to Nero, and easy final boss.

Contrast and compare. Overall, DmC takes a MUCH farther step back than DMC4 ever did.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> It's not good but I didn't say it was bad. It's kind of in between a tug a war of bad and mediocre.
> 
> It's boring when it comes down to it. It doesn't deliver anything exciting to the HnS genre in general. What innovative ideas are in DmC? As I asked before, what does it bring to the table? What makes it better than even DMC4? Oh, no back tracking? Try again.
> 
> ...



1. your saying its not bad and yet multiple times afterwards your saying its shitty kind of confused here

2. lack of lock-on isn't even that big of a deal considering you can literally snatch enemies closer to you or pull yourself to them.

3. I didn't see any of the characters trying too hard to be bad-ass, besides i wold expect you to not want NT to make Donte a wimpy nerd rather someone who fights demons simply because it gives him something to do

4. i didn't notice any glitches and i am impressed if you actually found hell and hell mode too easy. This game atleast felt a little bit like devil may cry, hell atleast this game got people taking about devil may cry, dmc4 alot of people just stopped caring because it was basically just playing bleach with the pope as the villain.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> 2. lack of lock-on isn't even that big of a deal considering you can literally snatch enemies closer to you or pull yourself to them.



Oh how many times I've pulled or pulled toward enemies I didn't want to. I always want to go for the witch first, or the flying fuckers, but you can't choose who you're pulling unless they're isolated. That was my biggest problem with the gameplay.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

2. You snatch the wrong enemy due to lack of lock on
3. Tameem doesn't know what badass actually is.  He thinks asshole= badass
4.Not find a glitch? ahhahahhaha It's like mario 64 in this game


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 2. You snatch the wrong enemy due to lack of lock on
> 3. Tameem doesn't know what badass actually is.  He thinks asshole= badass
> 4.Not find a glitch? ahhahahhaha It's like mario 64 in this game



3. Donte started out as an asshole than gradually became better, its called character development.

4. which wasn't a bad game either.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> 3. Donte started out as an asshole than gradually became better, its called character development.


character development for a character we dont want.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> character development for a character we dont want.



So I guess character development is a bad thing nowadays simply because they're using it for a rebooted character.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

DMC3 Dante is the best. I forget how much I love him.

Dat pool ball scene.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2013)

Fraust said:


> DMC3 Dante is the best. I forget how much I love him.
> 
> Dat pool ball scene.



Indeed that entire first cutscene got me pumped for the rest of the game.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> So I guess character development is a bad thing nowadays simply because they're using it for a rebooted character.


Nope, that?s just you telling yourself that. I am just stating fact many people did not want a rebooted character. Let alone a reboot character created from a douchebag company.




EDIT:
DMC 1 Dante is my favourite:


Though DMC 3 Dante is pretty cool too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> 3. Donte started out as an asshole than gradually became better, its called character development.
> 
> 4. which wasn't a bad game either.



3. He's stays an asshole throughout. He doesn't develop at all.
4. The glitches are different and so is the game.
[YOUTUBE]OGu6YXTnbeU[/YOUTUBE]
first 16 star run is under 20 mins


----------



## Hollow Prince (Feb 22, 2013)

Which one sold more, DmC or HD Collection?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2013)

Hollow Prince said:


> Which one sold more, DmC or HD Collection?



Pretty sure the HD collection did.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 22, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Nope, that?s just you telling yourself that. I am just stating fact many people did not want a rebooted character. Let alone a reboot character created from a douchebag company.



Sounds more like a close-minded statement to me.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 3. He's stays an asshole throughout. He doesn't develop at all.
> 4. The glitches are different and so is the game.
> [YOUTUBE]OGu6YXTnbeU[/YOUTUBE]
> first 16 star run is under 20 mins



1. Your joking right?

2. yeah mario 64 is a good game.....anyway back on topic.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> ..anyway back on topic.



This.

People who liked it, did you play all the difficulties? Trophies/Achievements? Whatnot.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> 1. Your joking right?



Does Sasuke stop being a whiny bitch?


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Does Sasuke stop being a whiny bitch?



Sasuke isn't who were talking about so I don't see your point.



Fraust said:


> This.
> 
> People who liked it, did you play all the difficulties? Trophies/Achievements? Whatnot.



I have played all the difficulties but Hell and Hell mode is pretty difficult.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> I have played all the difficulties but Hell and Hell mode is pretty difficult.



But it's Son of Sparda difficulty. Just don't get hit, which isn't hard. The only times I really got hit were Mundus's spawn, and some of the butcher's moves when he shoots those blades one after another. And of course you can use Super Dante.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Sasuke isn't who were talking about so I don't see your point.


Yes, yes we are. Donte is like Sasuke.
[YOUTUBE]VkX65h6ORcM[/YOUTUBE]


Fraust said:


> But it's Son of Sparda difficulty. Just don't get hit, which isn't hard. The only times I really got hit were Mundus's spawn, and some of the butcher's moves when he shoots those blades one after another. And of course you can use Super Dante.



If the enemies actually attacked it would be harder.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

A good way to avoid the stronger enemies, or ganged up enemies, is keep one off screen. They don't attack you unless you can see them.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 22, 2013)

Hollow Prince said:


> Which one sold more, DmC or HD Collection?


DmC sold so little that using a word "more" to describe it is a mistake.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Feb 22, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> DmC sold so little that using a word "more" to describe it is a mistake.



Since I can't give you a rep, I'll give you a literal rep! Good Sir! That was great!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yes, yes we are. Donte is like Sasuke.
> [YOUTUBE]VkX65h6ORcM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> If the enemies actually attacked it would be harder.



Referring to Donte to be "just like Sasuke" is a stretch.

Overanalyze anything and you could see trivia in just about anything.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

You should try a game called War of the monsters (PS2), since your a Godzilla fan.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 22, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> You should try a game called War of the monsters (PS2), since your a Godzilla fan.



Yeah I remember beating the game with Togera, but my favorite is Raptros.

The one thing difficult about that game is that its difficult to counter-attack especially when stuck in the enemy's combo which gets a especially annoying when they send you to the other side of the city/island/nuclear power plant every time

Love the boss battles though, and it felt great to beat the whole game when I was  a kid I also like how they made the theme about drive-in monster films.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Played the demo tons on ps2.
Its one of those gem games that companies arent aware of.

If iwas sony...
If i was Microsoft...

i would buy rights to the game and make it for PS4.


It will be awesome. 


But you know corporations, they got their arse in their head and their head in their arse.
"Lets reboot this, and this, and this and this, also lets reboot our arses as well!".

Instead of rebooting Capcom, take a good decision and buy up low budget games and evolve it.

War of the Monster would be VERY popular if someone produced it on PS4 or PS3


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 22, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Played the demo tons on ps2.
> Its one of those gem games that companies arent aware of.
> 
> If iwas sony...
> ...



I also like that it didn't rip-off the gameplay from the Godzilla melee games despite being tempted to do it, I would honestly love to see what these monsters would look like in more detailed pixels that the ps3 and ps4 would have to offer as well as with HD resolution they would look awesome I would also like to find out what Raptros' backstory is since he's the only monster that never had its backstory revealed.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Man Inuyasha and Dante are so...similar in personality, sword and pretty much everything:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Both likeable characters


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Man Inuyasha and Dante are so...similar in personality, sword and pretty much everything:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Inuyasha always got outclassed by Sesshomaru so nope not even close.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> Inuyasha always got outclassed by Sesshomaru so nope not even close.


Lol shut up Gino. I know this topic.

Dante and Inuyasha are like water water with carbon.


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2013)

If you say so.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 22, 2013)

Tameem doesnt allow anyone who has a 3" inch penis to play DmC.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> If you say so.




But on a serious note: i am pretty good at tracing rip offs.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Dante and Inuyasha are like isomers of the same compound. Similar but not the same. Never the same.

I just hate how Inuyasha's all: Kagome! Kagome!
Dante's like: Come on Fido, wanna go out for a walk?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Dante and Inuyasha are like isomers of the same compound. Similar but not the same. Never the same.
> 
> I just hate how Inuyasha's all: Kagome! Kagome!
> Dante's like: Come on Fido, wanna go out for a walk?


I am just stating that Dante is a rip off Inuyasha.
They aren?t the same character but they have alot in common and it?s because of above statement ^.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

The real OG.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> The real OG.


What?s that?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> What?s that?



Yusuke Urameshi from YuYu Hakusho, basically what Bleach is a rip off of.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 22, 2013)

He's the man but not near as manly as his father.

Dante a ripoff of Inuyasha? 1st time I heard of that.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

I see.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 22, 2013)

Donte is just an amalgamation of what everyone thinks of a "try-too-hard"


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Should we rep people who defend Donte? Its kinda hard for them since they're pretty outgunned when a skirmish happens


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll protect DmC. But since people here generally tend to fit into the category of disliking it because they miss them some DMC2 and 4 nonsense, it's not really worth starting another pointless "argument".

People fell in love with a character that wasn't even the same in the games he was in. Dante was a different character in 1, 2, and 3. 4 Dante was like a mix of 1 and 3.

Go ahead, say it's because he was younger. No shit. The development in DMC3 is almost exactly the same as the development in DmC. But since DMC3 is so much cooler, people will deny it.

Similar to how people hated Raiden for always whining yet he didn't complain at all until he realized they fucked with his head, which must not make sense to people. But no one bitches about playing as Big Boss, probably because he's "Snake" throughout the game and is physically identical. Fuck, a friend of mine even tried to argue with me that it was Solid Snake.

People get butthurt when they can't play the first thing they're introduced to, like infants yearning for their mother. I'm surprised no one bitched at the new Lara because she didn't look like a cartoon with DDs like we're used to.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 22, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Yusuke Urameshi from YuYu Hakusho, basically what Bleach is a rip off of.


Except not at all even in the slightest


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 22, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Except not at all even in the slightest



Yusuke Urameshi its more like 1 of the many Bastard sons of Joseph Joestar during his days in japan


*Spoiler*: __ 



well taking in fact that armored sensui looks like cars with hat


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I'll protect DmC. But since people here generally tend to fit into the category of disliking it because they miss them some DMC2 and 4 nonsense, it's not really worth starting another pointless "argument".
> 
> People fell in love with a character that wasn't even the same in the games he was in. Dante was a different character in 1, 2, and 3. 4 Dante was like a mix of 1 and 3.
> 
> ...



You aren't defending anything, you're just attacking the people that didn't like DmC.


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I'll protect DmC. But since people here generally tend to fit into the category of disliking it because they miss them some DMC2 and 4 nonsense, it's not really worth starting another pointless "argument".
> 
> People fell in love with a character that wasn't even the same in the games he was in. Dante was a different character in 1, 2, and 3. 4 Dante was like a mix of 1 and 3.
> 
> ...



Way to not know what the fuck you're talking about.That is all.........


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Except not at all even in the slightest



I would clarify more on it, but I'd rather avoid arguing with ya as Yammy scares me.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You aren't defending anything, you're just attacking the people that didn't like DmC.



I clearly said "it's not really worth starting another pointless 'argument'". I said I would defend DmC, I didn't say I was going to.

And Gino, please elaborate.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Go ahead, say it's because he was younger. No shit. The development in DMC3 is almost exactly the same as the development in DmC. But since DMC3 is so much cooler, people will deny it.



This....is exactly right, actually. Why the fuck should we accept something that does the same thing (When they said they would do "so much more") except with a shittier execution?

No shit I'm denying it. This fucking game wasn't needed in terms of story, much less in gameplay.

It's the very definition of pointless.


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I clearly said "it's not really worth starting another pointless 'argument'". I said I would defend DmC, I didn't say I was going to.
> 
> And Gino, please elaborate.




No.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I clearly said "it's not really worth starting another pointless 'argument'". I said I would defend DmC, I didn't say I was going to.
> 
> And Gino, please elaborate.



You still tried, with your apologetics. You are blaming gamers for the game's lack of success and not the game itself.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I'll protect DmC. But since people here generally tend to fit into the category of disliking it because they miss them some DMC2 and 4 nonsense, it's not really worth starting another pointless "argument".
> 
> People fell in love with a character that wasn't even the same in the games he was in. Dante was a different character in 1, 2, and 3. 4 Dante was like a mix of 1 and 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This....is is exactly right, actually. Why the fuck should we accept something that does the same thing (When they said they would do "so much more") except with a shittier execution?
> 
> No shit I'm denying it. This fucking game wasn't needed in terms of story, much less in gameplay.
> 
> It's the very definition of pointless.



And that's fine, yet that's never the argument people present when they attack DmC.


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> And that's fine, yet that's never the argument people present when they attack DmC.



Do you even have eyes because you would know that's bullshit.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You still tried, with your apologetics. You are blaming gamers for the game's lack of success and not the game itself.



Actually I don't care about its success. It could have sold one copy, mine, and I'd still say I enjoyed it. Ratings and sales don't mean anything to me, unless it's a game I'm passionate about that I obviously want to see so well.

The entirety of my post was saying people attack DmC usually focusing on Dante being completely different than what they're used to, and yet there wasn't anything to be used to.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> And that's fine, yet that's never the argument people present when they attack DmC.


Well they have a lot of options available to them, it really is an atrocious game.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

I didn't go through and read an entire thread after coming back after a year, but from the recent arguments I've seen I see "Donte" in just about every post.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

What's wrong with calling him by his name?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 22, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> What?s that?





Sephiroth said:


> Yusuke Urameshi , fearless protector of the good stuff with a healthy kicking assness and a general hate for authority.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> And that's fine, yet that's never the argument people present when they attack DmC.


Ok, now that i played the role of being a funny douchebag by replying to you with a colbert popcorn gif let me adress you seriously.
And i am not attacking you or anything. 

Now i liked the character Dante:
White hair, half demon half human

Capcom rebooted DmC for sales and to attract to western audience.
AT THIS point i had no interest in the game because it was not what i expected. Plus the fact that reboots are done for money and i hate reboots, when they could have created a new IP but with same gameplay.

Ninja theory?s Tameem arrogant statement of "If Dante walked into a bar in Tokyo he would get laughed out" and "Dante is outdated".

I then go "WTF? Dante is cool...".

Later they make D.I.N.O act and behave more like Dante with white hair devil trigger and shit.
And later it is also revealed Capcom told Ninja theory "We dont want Dante".

I accepted DMC 3 and 4 Dante because they retained alot of what was "Dante" to me. Someone who liked to have fun and joke. Watch DMC 1,3 and 4 Dante and youll see they all love to fool around. And Dante wasn?t a fully developed character. 

So your wrong.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Actually I don't care about its success. It could have sold one copy, mine, and I'd still say I enjoyed it. Ratings and sales don't mean anything to me, unless it's a game I'm passionate about that I obviously want to see so well.
> 
> The entirety of my post was saying people attack DmC usually focusing on Dante being completely different than what they're used to, and yet there wasn't anything to be used to.



That's good for you, but also consider you do not have a place to contest about people's comments on its quality and being a flop when citing its sales, as it was through our wallets were we told to express our dissatisfaction.

And that is ignorant, particularly given our entire discussion which has touched on aspects far beyond that. Furthermore, Dante in 1,3, and 4 have had core similarities which makes his incarnation in 2 so jarring. You're example is poorly sustained.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's good for you, but also consider you do not have a place to contest about people's comments on its quality and being a flop when citing its sales, as it was through our wallets were we told to express our dissatisfaction.



I didn't ever talk about its sales, though, where are you getting that? My post wasn't even talking about the game, it was talking about most DMC fans.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I didn't ever talk about its sales, though, where are you getting that? My post wasn't even talking about the game, it was talking about most DMC fans.



Which is pathetic. You are trying to pin blame on them, as so many DmC apologists have.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Furthermore, Dante in 1,3, and 4 have had core similarities which makes his incarnation in 2 so jarring. You're example is poorly sustained.



There we go, after all that other nonsense you posted you actually addressed the point I made.

Core similarities. Cocky? Joking? A bit sarcastic maybe? Doesn't have to give a shit?

Do we agree?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> There we go, after all that other nonsense you posted you actually addressed the point I made.
> 
> Core similarities. Cocky? Joking? A bit sarcastic maybe? Doesn't have to give a shit?
> 
> Do we agree?



For me the issue wasn't really his characterization, more the tone of the game in general. 

So I agree on those core similarities, but think there's a difference in how those core character concepts were interpreted.

Basically, the "EFFF YOUUU!" scene from DmC and Dante's missile ride from DMC3 hit all those core concepts, but I find the latter charmingly juvenile and the former annoyingly juvenile.

Still though, character's a minor issue. The real problem is how they gutted the combat system.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> There we go, after all that other nonsense you posted you actually addressed the point I made.
> 
> Core similarities. Cocky? Joking? A bit sarcastic maybe? Doesn't have to give a shit?
> 
> Do we agree?



You didn't have a point. 

In the general sense, but beyond that recognizable mannerisms that let one know this is the same Dante.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> For me the issue wasn't really his characterization, more the tone of the game in general.
> 
> So I agree on those core similarities, but think there's a difference in how those core character concepts were interpreted.
> 
> Basically, the "EFFF YOUUU!" scene from DmC and Dante's missile ride from DMC3 hit all those core concepts, but I find the latter charmingly juvenile and the former annoyingly juvenile.



On this we can agree. DMC3 had a rebellious attitude where he deserved his personality. Whereas DmC Dante was more of a loner because no one liked him, not 'cause he felt too awesome for them.


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm one of those guys who just didn't like the whole package it's that simple.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

noone liked D.I.N.O?
Weird, he had sex with two hot strippers in the beginning of the game...

Not once did i get the feeling watching the cutscenes that people disliked him, unless by people your thinking of demons?

Besides Dante being replaced by something i dont want, the gameplay doesn?t impress me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> On this we can agree. DMC3 had a rebellious attitude where he deserved his personality. Whereas DmC Dante was more of a loner because no one liked him, not 'cause he felt too awesome for them.



Regarding the character it really just comes down to the simple fact that they tried (and imo failed) to make Dante a realistic / deep character for a realistic / deep game.

I recognize that aside from his family issues DMC 3/4 Dante is pretty much a cartoon character, but he's entertaining because of that, not in spite of it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Fixed it for you.



Yeah Yusuke is awesome.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey I just noticed, it's a new thread 

Part 5 bitches, the show goes on.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 22, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> 
> For what it is worth I don't believe you. *If the Gameplay was good people could easily overlook the character* but the gameplay has been disgusting and people have criticised it quite a lot.



 lolno.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Hey I just noticed, it's a new thread
> 
> Part 5 bitches, the show goes on.



All aboard the hate train.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2013)

Remember when I say that the animu hair on classic Dante's skin looked like shit since it was so out of place with Donte's western facial structure?

Well...


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Quick random question guys - what do you call a stage like this?


Bird perspective?
Over head stage?

Whats most common used term for this please.


NVM found it : isometric


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 22, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> lolno.



Tell me what great about the gameplay in this game?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 22, 2013)

There were gays in YYH? Damn I missed a lot after the airings were cut!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

i liked the side characters (kuwabara, hiei and kurama) more than the main character. thats just me though.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 23, 2013)

So one of the complaints I hear about DMC4 was all the "Bleach shit" in it (which is mostly the choice of voice actors) 

But Vergil's Downfall...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Has a boss fight called Hollow Vergil. And he's exactly what you think that entails.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 23, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> So one of the complaints I hear about DMC4 was all the "Bleach shit" in it (which is mostly the choice of voice actors)
> 
> But Vergil's Downfall...
> 
> ...



Ha huh ? Bleach ? You mean Dubbed ?
srsly ? Complains are voice actors being in anime ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Isn't Nero the only one who's voice actor's for Ichigo?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Isn't Nero the only one who's voice actor's for Ichigo?



I seriously have no idea about that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes JYB is Ichigo in English.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 23, 2013)

Nero done by JYB voices Ichigo.

Kyrie done by Stephanie Sheh voices Orihime.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 23, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ha huh ? Bleach ? You mean Dubbed ?
> srsly ? Complains are voice actors being in anime ?



Yes, sadly such people exist. Complaining because the voice of an actor sounds familiar is hilarious. JYB and Steph Sheh have done many voices for games and anime, they usually do a good job. Regardless of what one feels about a character or series, the voice actor being hated for anything less than not doing a good job is stupid.

Don't hate Nero for record, just found him screaming the same name over and over annoying but when he was'nt doing that, he was like Dante in DMC3 albeit watered down.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2013)

JYB is actually a pretty good actor, he only has one voice though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 23, 2013)

He's got a heroic voice so he generally gets chosen for most anime and games as the voice of the hero. He'll always be the Black Ranger first to me then Vash the Stampede.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 23, 2013)

KYRIE!
KYRIE!
KYRIE!
KYRIE!

Good thing the whining stopped after the Savior mission.


----------



## Krypton (Feb 23, 2013)

JYB is also the voice of Firion, the main character from Final Fantasy 2 for Dissidia.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 23, 2013)

Also Renton Thirston from Eureka Seven. You wouldn't have known since its a rare case of him adjusting his voice range.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Would it have been better if he was Donte's voice actor


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Remember when I say that the animu hair on classic Dante's skin looked like shit since it was so out of place with Donte's western facial structure?
> 
> Well...


Let me tell you something Death:
If Dante and Vergil walked into a bar in tokyo in real life, they would be laughed out.


But...if DINO and VINO walks into a bar in tokyo in real life, they will be worshipped.

Because when westerns make anime like stuff like hair, powers etc.
Its awesome.

But when "japanesy" does it, its just "anime crap".

.........

It seems they even ripped off the evil concept of "Hollow Vergil" from Bleach.
And i fufcken LOOOOOOOOOVE HOLLOW ICHIGO.


So not only do you disrespect Dante.
You also rip off another charascter i l ike.


Ninja theory pisses me off.


----------



## Krypton (Feb 23, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> I am just stating that Dante is a rip off Inuyasha.
> They aren?t the same character but they have alot in common and it?s because of above statement ^.



And you're wrong. Kamiya himself stated when he was creating Dante, he wanted Dante to be cool, laid back, all around badass, but still be fun.

He's inspiration for Dante camed from Cobra, in old japanese manga character.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 23, 2013)

Space Adventure Cobra ! 

Donte should be smoking ... Oh wait !


----------



## Krypton (Feb 23, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Space Adventure Cobra !
> 
> Donte should be smoking ... Oh wait !



Though Kamiya used Cobra as an inspiration, he still believed smoking don't really make a character cool.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 23, 2013)

Fuck yeah Kobura


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey guys I'm back just finished beating Ares from GOW1.

What I miss?

On a side note I'd like to point that this is one of the most difficult games i've played (notably the 3 parts i'm talking about is the room where you have to kill multiple sirens and undead soldiers before the floor opens, when you have to climb up the rotating pole with blades and when you have to save your family against a swarm of yourself) imo this is way harder than Ninja Gaiden (NES)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 23, 2013)

GOW's not hard. At all.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 23, 2013)

GOWs are for pussies. Western casual trash.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> GOW's not hard. At all.



Whatever you say buttercup.



Hatifnatten said:


> GOWs are for pussies. Western casual trash.




Were seriously gonna go through a rant on GOW too?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 23, 2013)

> Whatever you say *buttercup*.





Really?


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2013)

GOW1 on hard mode against final fight with Ares. OH LAWD!

I had gameshark codes on and he was still a bitch to fight, because they strip you of all your powers and give you a big ass sword.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4NaBrFkiDo[/YOUTUBE]

Have never played anything beyond Devil May Cry 1, so I've never really been invested in the series. But I've gotta ask, does DMC really begin like it's shown in this video? Like, do they really use that song in the intro sequence? Or am I falling prey to tomfoolery?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 23, 2013)

Lolno, that's not the opening sequence, but it may as well have been.

DMC3 reigns superior. Always.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2013)

I think I may have played DMC3 as well. Does that have pizza and a giant dog in it?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah, and one of the best opening scenes of all time.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 23, 2013)

That is a pretty wonderful opening.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 23, 2013)

It's a pretty wonderful game.

Don't let yourself be deluded by the mediocre DmC

DMC3 and DMC4 are the best in terms of combat.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2013)

Comparing Donte to Dante is like comparing a tangelo to a rotten apple.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Comparing Donte to Dante is like comparing a tangelo to a rotten apple.


Wrong.

You'd eat a rotten apple.


But you wouldn't eat a cigarette - that's what DINO is.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 23, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Yeah, and one of the best opening scenes of all time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Is the whole series like that?



Just the third and the fourth game, they were made by the same team.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just the third and the fourth game, they were made by the same team.



So 1 and 2 take themselves seriously?


----------



## Krypton (Feb 23, 2013)

Wesley said:


> So 1 and 2 take themselves seriously?



In 1, Dante was both serious and playful. He had in my opinion a perfect balance. 2, sucks. He was a mostly a silent hero.

But 2 is still better than this shit were been force to eat by Capcom.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 23, 2013)

Krypton is right.

In 1, Dante has a balance of seriousness and playing around. He doesn't taunt as much as he does in DMC 3. After DMC 1 Hideki Kamiya left Capcom, he was a important key member for the story and the character.

In 2, he's pretty silent and serious. He's basically NOT Dante. Capcom portrayed him pretty odd. Shit even Trish the female "sidekick" that she called herself, wasn't involved in story of DMC 2 even though at end of DMC 1 she's working closely with Dante:



In 3, he was serious at times, but he joked alot more than usual. 
4, he joked more than 3.


DMC 1 Dante was my favourite because he made the serious serious to the extent it needed. DMC 3 Dante and 4 just overdid it - not to say they weren't entertaining or cool, but i wish they were as serious as DMC 1 Dante.



Also guys, i always knew that DMC games after 1 was a reboot in a sense. But the fact that in DMC 3 (young Dante) the name of Dante's shop is "Devil May Cry" while in DMC 1 (a bit older Dante) the shops name is "Devil Never Cry".

The title "Devil Never Cry" comes from what Dante said to Trish when she cried. Trish is a demon with a human body that was created by Mundus. 
He said "Trish Devils never cry, these tears...tears are a gift that only human have".


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 23, 2013)

Well if going by chronological releases, and 3 coming before 1, he had just lost his twin brother, adding on to natural maturity over the years...Well, he is going to be the inbetween on the first game; and in 4 he would be more chill considering he would have been able to not only come to terms with Vergil's death but have some companionship as well. Not to mention he's probably the strongest devil around by then, so what is there to be afraid of really?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 23, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well if going by chronological releases, and 3 coming before 1, he had just lost his twin brother, adding on to natural maturity over the years...Well, he is going to be the inbetween on the first game; and in 4 he would be more chill considering he would have been able to not only come to terms with Vergil's death but have some companionship as well. Not to mention he's probably the strongest devil around by then, so what is there to be afraid of really?


I don't think there was a maturing proccess for him and that Capcom had them be like they were for such reason. 

The order of the game storyline is this right?
dmc3, dmc1, dmc4 and dmc 2

In dmc 1 he didn't exaggerate with being unserious (playing around).
In dmc 3 he exaggerated (he was younger but i dont think it had with his age to do but Capcom's actions).
In DMC 4 he was pretty much same like 3.

And in DMC 2 - the last game in the chronological listing:
He was serious as a Neo from Matrix trying to bend a spoon.


It's a company. They have deadlines. And people with passion for game designing and what they are designing in particular will push forward professional game designing.

They probably thought "This will be cool for Dante to say" and didnt think much deeper than that as to why.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm almost as cocky as DMC3 Dante was, and I would be as much so if I was half-demon. He's not exaggerated.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 23, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> I don't think there was a maturing proccess for him and that Capcom had them be like they were for such reason.
> 
> The order of the game storyline is this right?
> dmc3, dmc1, dmc4 and dmc 2
> ...



I know, I was just giving an explanation through hindsight. Provided they do go back to the original titles, I just cannot see how 2 fits in anything though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2013)

The only one that tries to play it straight is DMC2, every other one has some fun antics.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 23, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I know, I was just giving an explanation through hindsight. Provided they do go back to the original titles, I just cannot see how 2 fits in anything though.


fair enough.



Fraust said:


> I'm almost as cocky as DMC3 Dante was, and I would be as much so if I was half-demon. He's not exaggerated.


For a story to be successful from a serious perspective you need to balance making the character entertaining and having character development. If you make Dante joke to much and don't touch upon his past or his emotions or thoughts, the story becomes shallow. And if you make the story to serious, it becomes boring.
The fact Capcom forgot (probably ignored) to balance these two is reason why people keep attacking DMC story and mocking it.

Let's take DMC 3 opening for example: Dante had many scythe blades piercing his body, with one blade pierced from his back to other side : his chest. And then he spins the head of a demon around with his finger. For comical relief it's cool. But at end of day i must admit i don't take stories as seriously as i should if they take that approach to much. Not throwing everything out saying "DMC 3 was unserious and just a joke", it had alot seriousness.

But nor do i view the DMC 3 opening as much. I love the surfing on the demons though and the gun shooting. But the pool, and fighting and the rest wasn't something i enjoyed to much.
Then again i am more a serious story/some playing around/alot bad ass scenes type of person.

Loved this scene for example from Metal Gear Rising:



Anyhow me not enjoying the exaggeration or bad portraytion of Dante's huge regeneration aside, if they had fleshed out Dante's past more and made it serious: DMC story would then go from pretty ok to ...wow that was nice.


----------



## Krypton (Feb 23, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> I don't think there was a maturing proccess for him and that Capcom had them be like they were for such reason.
> 
> The order of the game storyline is this right?
> dmc3, dmc1, dmc4 and dmc 2
> ...



Don't forget the anime, it came after 1 but before 4.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 23, 2013)

So DMC3 over the top isn't as good as MGR over the top? I see your point.



Someone needs to play games for fun. Not all games need to be MGS level seriousness, obviously. Some games are serious with comedy thrown in, like MGS4 and FFVII do a lot, and other games are just for the fun of it with a little seriousness thrown in to change the pace. That's DMC3.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 23, 2013)

Fraust said:


> So DMC3 over the top isn't as good as MGR over the top? I see your point.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to play games for fun. Not all games need to be MGS level seriousness, obviously. Some games are serious with comedy thrown in, like MGS4 and FFVII do a lot, and other games are just for the fun of it with a little seriousness thrown in to change the pace. That's DMC3.


Depends on what scenes from DMC 3 your comparing with Rising.
And who's opinion your asking for. 

DMC 3 was the first game i bought so i can have fun with it, but later i realize i wanted more from a story than just fun scenes alone. For example Dante's mother, father and childhood - i wish that had been shown and worked out with serious tones to it.
But things like demon fighting isn't something i demand must be serious. Look again at this scene (hillarious):



EDIT:
Obviously there are alot of decision you must make when you create a story. Will you make the story entertaining - if so you can't make your character non comical like Vergil.

 Will you make your character a bad ass? If so then you cant portray him in a goofy way much.

etc

EDIT 2:
in DMC 3:

Dante provides entertainment. Plus fact people love him as character because he's a kind character. 

While Vergil provides bad ass.


So people who like bad ass will enjoy DMC because it has a bad ass and a funny guy.

And that's a way to go around the restrictions of a story. By making one character serious, while other one funny.

That is JACKPOT of story telling with good balance.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I know, I was just giving an explanation through hindsight. Provided they do go back to the original titles, I just cannot see how 2 fits in anything though.



2 has to be last.
Basically something would have had to happen.
Simply outliving everyone could do that.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 23, 2013)

Are you kidding? MGR's over the top is far more exaggerated, considering you're talking about something closer to the realm of "realism" that's just more futuristic sci-fi than demonic fiction.

And you sound a lot like some other idiot from here that needed to be blocked. Saying "you can't". Oh, mighty professional game designer, please tell us the correct ways to do things. They can do whatever they want. Whether or not you like it is up to you. Obviously, most DMC fans love DMC3 the most, so they did it right. What YOU want from a game is obviously up to you. It would make more sense to find that kind of game than insult one that was made the way it was intended because it doesn't fit your likings.

Subjective vs. objective. Don't call something a flaw as a fact because you don't like it. Just say it's not to your liking rather than saying it's not supposed to be that way. I thought I went over this in the MGR thread.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 23, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Are you kidding? MGR's over the top is far more exaggerated, considering you're talking about something closer to the realm of "realism" that's just more futuristic sci-fi than demonic fiction.
> 
> And you sound a lot like some other idiot from here that needed to be blocked. Saying "you can't". Oh, mighty professional game designer, please tell us the correct ways to do things. They can do whatever they want. Whether or not you like it is up to you. Obviously, most DMC fans love DMC3 the most, so they did it right. What YOU want from a game is obviously up to you. It would make more sense to find that kind of game than insult one that was made the way it was intended because it doesn't fit your likings.
> 
> Subjective vs. objective. Don't call something a flaw as a fact because you don't like it. Just say it's not to your liking rather than saying it's not supposed to be that way. I thought I went over this in the MGR thread.


I compared only the over top of the opening of DMC 3 with the cutscene where Raiden cuts the warehouse boxes when he puts out his HF blade. 

Raiden is a cyborg, him cutting up things and having great speed and reflexes made sense to me.

I didn't compare the DMC 3 the game with Rising the game, i compared two scenes only.

And what i said about how you should approach a story is my opinion. 
That is how i would do it. It MAY be wrong mindset, but when and if i realize i will correct my error.

And i haven't told you you can't like DMC 3, as i said i bought DMC 3 as my first DMC game, i like it. I was super excited and paid over 60 dollars for it.

Besides, i can bet you that even though many people liked DMC 3, they also hoped for a Sparda, Vergil or a game that gives more insight on the events that happened during Dante and Vergil childhood.


So i am not wrong that people want serious portraytion. Here is Dante being serious which i liked in DMC 1:

And before that what did Dante do? He had fun joking around (which was awesome). But as soon as Trish tried to kill him, he became serious.




The same seriousness that i ask for btw, is the same one that makes people go "DMC 3 opening was really nice".
Where LAdy talks about the tale of Sparda bla bla bla.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 24, 2013)

A cyborg cutting boxes at ridiculous distances with a short blade from one position is less over the top than a demon not dying? I see your logic.

And apparently you are wrong that people want it more serious, because that's what DmC is. They clearly want it the way it was.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 24, 2013)

Using a bullet to break a rack of pool balls that hit all of your opponents' heads in mid-air is over-the-top.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 24, 2013)

Fraust said:


> A cyborg cutting boxes at ridiculous distances with a short blade from one position is less over the top than a demon not dying? I see your logic.
> 
> And apparently you are wrong that people want it more serious, because that's what DmC is. They clearly want it the way it was.


I saw that too, and thought that was badly done. Don't think i am a hypocrite, but i try to tolerate things i don't agree with. And demons can die. Dante kill demons all the time, so how can Dante himself not die?
My point was that Dante's regeneration was portrayed poorly. There was no scene of his wounds quickly covering up because of his demonic blood. Besides where is the logic that Dante can kill demons because he is half demon, but full fledge demons that are fodder are easily overmatched by Dante? I mean dont they have at least some power to be a minor threat to Dante considering they are 100% demon. Right Dante is son of Sparda, one of strongest, but he's still 50% demon.
And if a demon can kill a demon, then where is the logic in Dante walking around with big life threatning wounds?

And no people don't want DmC, your misunderstanding me.


People want a Sparda or Vergil game. And both those games would evolve around the characters from DMC, not DmC the shit. People want DMC. That's why they reject DmC because it's pretentious shit claiming to be better than original.

Sparda and Vergil both are serious characters in contrast to Dante.
And believe me dude, people would like games with Vergil or Sparda (though Vergil is out because he died). And people do want to see more of DMC' twins childhood.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

Fraust said:


> A cyborg cutting boxes at ridiculous distances with a short blade from one position is less over the top than a demon not dying? I see your logic.



Dante does that before Raiden does on something far larger and from a far greater distance.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 24, 2013)

...Clearly demons, unlike people, are not created equal.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 24, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Using a bullet to break a rack of pool balls that hit all of your opponents' heads in mid-air is over-the-top.


Never said it wasn't.



WhiteWolf said:


> And if a demon can kill a demon, then where is the logic in Dante walking around with big life threatning wounds?


Because you're trying to give your own reasoning behind a scene. You can die through the game. It's not like you're an immortal character like that one game that recently bombed where you just play as your limbs, or Kaim where you die temporarily. So one scene, against the weakest enemies, he doesn't seem to care. You didn't create the world so you don't make the rules. If there was a health bar, it probably went down after four attacks. Still not dead.



> People want a Sparda or Vergil game.


This doesn't even deserve a response.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dante does that before Raiden does on something far larger and from a far greater distance.


I'm gonna say Demon > Cyborg. The cyborg still follows our Earthly rules, considering he's on Earth.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I'm gonna say Demon > Cyborg. The cyborg still follows our Earthly rules, considering he's on Earth.



Raiden's stronger than Dante.
He's tossing around metal gears, pretty sure we went past earthly rules a good while ago.
Also cyber demon


Fraust said:


> Because you're trying to give your own reasoning behind a scene. You can die through the game. It's not like you're an immortal character like that one game that recently bombed where you just play as your limbs, or Kaim where you die temporarily. So one scene, against the weakest enemies, he doesn't seem to care. You didn't create the world so you don't make the rules. If there was a health bar, it probably went down after four attacks. Still not dead.



You can never actually use dante's real power.
Else you one shot everything.
Think of it as jack the ripper mode on at all times along with blade mode.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 24, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Because you're trying to give your own reasoning behind a scene. You can die through the game. It's not like you're an immortal character like that one game that recently bombed where you just play as your limbs, or Kaim where you die temporarily. So one scene, against the weakest enemies, he doesn't seem to care. You didn't create the world so you don't make the rules. If there was a health bar, it probably went down after four attacks. Still not dead.


My point was about the story not the gameplay. The gameplay has in DMC case little to do with the impact of the story. Brea can kill Vergil 10 times in a row but still Vergil stabs Dante in the story cutscenes so distingquish the two please.

So why are 100% demons so easily overwhelmed? And why can those demons die, but Dante can't even with critical stabs to his body? And that is my point: if you portray that Dante has insane regeneration you will answer the question. I know the answer already, but things should be portrayed better. That is all i am saying. 



Fraust said:


> This doesn't even deserve a response.


That's what i have read from DMC fans.



And i may not have created DMC, but it's pretty sad that you say "You didn't make the world you dont make the rules".
My critism is constructive, and it's my opinion.

And you told me "So Raiden cutting long lines with a short sword isn't over top", and i replied that i agree that was bad.

So what's your issue? Did i say something that offended you, if yes what?


----------



## Gino (Feb 24, 2013)

DmC is clearly God tier we just don't see it.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Raiden's stronger than Dante.
> He's tossing around metal gears, pretty sure we went past earthly rules a good while ago.


Nowhere in DMC does it indicate how strong or weak Dante is. That's inconclusive. And it was my point exactly that they went past Earthly rules, that's why it's more exaggerated.




> You can never actually use dante's real power.
> Else you one shot everything.
> Think of it as jack the ripper mode on at all times along with blade mode.


...That just helps my point. If we're not even using Dante at his best, then obviously he's not going to die from the weakest demons and him doing anything isn't that over the top if he can do more. So what were you getting at?



WhiteWolf said:


> So why are 100% demons so easily overwhelmed? And why can those demons die, but Dante can't even with critical stabs to his body? And that is my point: if you portray that Dante has insane regeneration you will answer the question. I know the answer already, but things should be portrayed better. That is all i am saying.



You're assuming half-demons are weaker than full demons. If I recall they don't ever say they're weaker. For all you know they're stronger because they're hybrid. Hercules was stronger than some gods, and he was half human. Get my point?



> And i may not have created DMC, but it's pretty sad that you say "You didn't make the world you dont make the rules".
> My critism is constructive, and it's my opinion.


That isn't criticism, that's saying their world was made incorrectly. That's like telling J.K. Rowling that the wands shouldn't break.



> And you told me "So Raiden cutting long lines with a short sword isn't over top", and i replied that i agree that was bad.


"Loved this scene for example from Metal Gear Rising:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od_y4-R9o2w#t=4m52s"

Let's not.



> So what's your issue? Did i say something that offended you, if yes what?


Lol no, I don't take things here personally, trust me. It's all good, clean debating.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Nowhere in DMC does it indicate how strong or weak Dante is. That's inconclusive. And it was my point exactly that they went past Earthly rules, that's why it's more exaggerated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...That just helps my point. If we're not even using Dante at his best, then obviously he's not going to die from the weakest demons and him doing anything isn't that over the top if he can do more. So what were you getting at?



Plenty of times of how strong he is.


Actually that is called

What I'm getting at is you have no idea what you are talking about.
He's limited dramatically in gameplay on purpose.
While Raiden isn't barring some PIS/CIS moments.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2013)

> Nowhere in DMC does it indicate how strong or weak Dante is.



Strong enough to block a punch from the Savior. Mostly treated it pretty casually.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Plenty of times of how strong he is.
> 
> 
> Actually that is called
> ...



Do you even read the posts? The topic *was* the cutscene. The first one, where he gets impaled by the numerous scythes. At least follow along if you're gonna try and be rude about it.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Strong enough to block a punch from the Savior. Mostly treated it pretty casually.



I meant as a limitation, not general ability. We don't know what he _can't_ do. But in that case Raiden did stop Outer Haven, but he also couldn't lift up the rock that was on his arm, so I'd say they're not even consistent with Raiden's strength.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 24, 2013)

Here is bad portraytion in Rising. Raiden can flip the big spider machine controlled by Armstrong but before that he had issues with getting himself up from a edge...


----------



## Fraust (Feb 24, 2013)

Portrayal, just for future reference.

And I agree, they never seem to give the guy the same amount of strength.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Do you even read the posts? The topic *was* the cutscene. The first one, where he gets impaled by the numerous scythes. At least follow along if you're gonna try and be rude about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant as a limitation, not general ability. We don't know what he _can't_ do. But in that case Raiden did stop Outer Haven, but he also couldn't lift up the rock that was on his arm, so I'd say they're not even consistent with Raiden's strength.


Why are you trying to OBD when you can't do it?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2013)

> But in that case Raiden did stop Outer Haven, but he also couldn't lift up the rock that was on his arm, so I'd say they're not even consistent with Raiden's strength.



He barely stopped it. And that was with an outdated body.

Obviously with a upgrade since then he's chucking RAYs.

And with another upgrade he's table flipping the Excelsus.

It's going by that the techs getting better allowing him to do crazy shit.



> Why are you trying to OBD when you can't do it?



Because low showings despite otherwise is a solid foundation apparently.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 24, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Portrayal, just for future reference.
> 
> And I agree, they never seem to give the guy the same amount of strength.


Thanks.

Also has anyone noticed this very funny scene? It's hillarious:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Because low showings despite otherwise is a solid foundation apparently.



I mean I might understand confusion on a guy like Mario, but Dante is pretty damn clear cut and so is Raiden.
He was pinned down on the rock it's not as simply of just lift it if you are pinned down like that. He even had to  dislocate his arm and drag himself forward so he can stand after cutting it off.

Though that moment after altogether is PIS.
He could have just grabbed Snake right? 
Reminds me of dodge.
And yea. 4 tech advancement.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 24, 2013)

Pinned down. One arm was free. He also reached his sword which cut through anything else he slashed. But not a rock.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2013)

> Though that moment after altogether is PIS.
> He could have just grabbed Snake right?



Yeah no shit. Besides Snake, there weren't anything else worth saving at Shadow Moses. The place was deserted. He could've easily grabbed him and hit the dip with his speed before Outer Haven collided in time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I've been away from the online world for awhile, what's OBD?
> 
> Pinned down. One arm was free. He also reached his sword which cut through anything else he slashed. But not a rock.



Again, pinned down and again before MGR.
I shouldn't have to tell you how much losing mobility lowers overall power.

OBD? Can't have been that long.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 24, 2013)

I think I've figured it out.

And it's still not consistent.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2013)

It's called a low showing. When you tend to show shit better more often than situations like that, it's mainly ignored because logically he's shown better.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 24, 2013)

Quick question, did Raiden's company take all the brains of kids and placed them in cyborg bodies? Or was all the containers where Sundowner was at not containers of children brains?

If it was brains of children...then shit what cruel thing. And some people say Raiden didnt have any clear goal...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2013)

Doktor took care of them. Placed them in cyborg bodies, since it was the only choice he could do. And dealt with it at the end by creating something (I forgot what it was specifically) that enables them to live their life normal regardless of being cyborgs. Like ideas of construction work or something that makes their abilities useful in a normal job.

Of course they have to deal with routine maintenance and change their bodies when they grow older.

And yes they were kids. That's why Raiden went off the grid for a bit and did a one man army on World Marshal.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 24, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Doktor took care of them. Placed them in cyborg bodies, since it was the only choice he could do. And dealt with it at the end by creating something (I forgot what it was specifically) that enables them to live their life normal regardless of being cyborgs. Like ideas of construction work or something that makes their abilities useful in a normal job.
> 
> Of course they have to deal with routine maintenance and change their bodies when they grow older.
> 
> And yes they were kids. That's why Raiden went off the grid for a bit and did a one man army on World Marshal.


Tbh the story isn't that bad. Even Doktor went from "I am a evil scientist" to "I want to help these kids". 

It will be interesting what plot can be like in Rising 2.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2013)

Gaming Brit puts out good stuff.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

Raiden is the new big boss.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 24, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> Tell me what great about the gameplay in this game?



I think you misunderstood what i said good sir


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Tbh the story isn't that bad. Even Doktor went from "I am a evil scientist" to "I want to help these kids".
> 
> It will be interesting what plot can be like in Rising 2.



He's not really evil, he just leans on the mad scientist territory.

That said I like Doktor. If you ever watch any of the convos with him on Codec, he knows his shit.

Also Raiden's a real surprise. Considering he's very well read and world weary.


----------



## katanalauncher (Feb 25, 2013)

Debating fights everywhere, classic NF.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GR5L8VSnDuE[/YOUTUBE]
So when does the game get hard?

*Spoiler*: __ 



NEVER


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Feb 25, 2013)

The only way to make this game challenging is to play on keyboard and mouse.

Ohh! You guys saw hollow vergol yet.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 25, 2013)

No but I'm in need of some lulz so pics?


----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlEwrXn0SLE[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking terrible. It's so bad, it hurts to watch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2013)

We Bleach now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 25, 2013)

FUCKKAI

MY DICK IS EVEN BIGGER NOW.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 25, 2013)

I though Crapcom wanted NT to do DMC so it was more western?This is the exact opposite.   Glad this garbage game bombed.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 25, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> FUCKKAI
> 
> MY DICK IS EVEN BIGGER NOW.



Even a bigger dick has a soul.


----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2013)

He wanted to fill his big dick with light.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 25, 2013)

animation sucks but other than that i like it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 25, 2013)

Why does he have a skull face in the black and white? Why have the B&W instead of fully pre-rendered cutscenes? So many bad design choices here, not even gonna comment on that trainwreck of a 'story' they shambled together in five seconds. Like NT copy-pasted a FF.net DMC fic.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2013)

DmC is more anime than DMC that's funny.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 25, 2013)

A way superior animation


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 25, 2013)

The World said:


> He wanted to fill his big dick with light.



But Donte should have been the one to fill his dark dick with laaaaaayt!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]lUl0xN-gVQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Why is he not spamming DT?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Why is he not spamming DT?



Because he doesn't wan the game to be piss easy I would say.
That and he sucks.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 25, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Because he doesn't wan the game to be piss easy I would say.
> That and he sucks.


Too late for that.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Because he doesn't wan the game to be piss easy I would say.
> That and he sucks.



But the huge damage he deals per hit already does that.

That and Aquila


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 25, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I though Crapcom wanted NT to do DMC *so it was more western?This is the exact opposite.*   Glad this garbage game bombed.



what do you mean?


----------



## Krypton (Feb 25, 2013)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlEwrXn0SLE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fucking terrible. It's so bad, it hurts to watch.



Oh God.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 26, 2013)

New Nardo game gets better review than DmC in France


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 26, 2013)

Maybe NT will rip nardo off too.

Donte had a demon trapped inside of him or something.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sporda inside Donte? Seems legit.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Feb 27, 2013)

Did anyone noticed that Vorgil lost.... "The HEART".


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 27, 2013)

I played DMC3 again, went straight to Mission 18, just hard mode to familiarize myself with the buttons and regain my "gaming" skills. Found my ass kicked by Cerberus and Beowulf 

Vergil is easier to use than Dante


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I played DMC3 again, went straight to Mission 18, just hard mode to familiarize myself with the buttons and regain my "gaming" skills. Found my ass kicked by Cerberus and Beowulf
> 
> Vergil is easier to use than Dante



Beowulf, yes.

Cerberus, no.

And that damn succubus/vampire/whatever yes


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Uhmm, that Ice Shard dropping from the ceiling with a white indicator in the mission 18 where the background is white is impossible to dodge with bad eyesight.

That and my laptop couldn't handle DMC3 so it was badly lagging the entire fight.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 27, 2013)

I know. PSX2 onoly gets 20FPS during gameplay for me, no matter what game/settings. Menus and others are like 50 though.


----------



## Gino (Feb 27, 2013)

I can't play it on pcx2 because it's blurry as shit no matter what settings.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hmm...I think there's a way to fix that. Config>Video(GS)>Plugin Settings. Then there's like a dropbox thing, (Interlacing) the second one has a thing that says use if blurry. I tried it and I think it works. Just screw with that second box until you get something.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 27, 2013)

Well at least the combat seems to be vastly improved in dlc, you can really see that feel of 60fps lol.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3HnkOat3uc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Feb 27, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Hmm...I think there's a way to fix that. Config>Video(GS)>Plugin Settings. Then there's like a dropbox thing, (Interlacing) the second one has a thing that says use if blurry. I tried it and I think it works. Just screw with that second box until you get something.



Already tried all of that bro/my broness.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 27, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> I know. PSX2 onoly gets 20FPS during gameplay for me, no matter what game/settings. Menus and others are like 50 though.


Good, your brain won't explode from those nasty 60 fps.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2013)

Did I watch that video right? Did they really make him pure white and call him "Hollow Vergil"? And did Vergil really go Super Saiyan at the end? Oh maaan... Ripping off Bleach and Dragonball with one DLC? 

What was the budget for this DLC, anyway? A fiver? 90% of the cutscenes are poorly hand-drawn black and white animations and the rest reuse assets from the game...

Even Eva looks freakin' stupid... Why make her an angel if she's just going to be a redhead in a white dress that actually says "I brought you into this world! Gave you love! Doesn't that mean anything to you?!"?

This is the worst DLC I've ever seen and that's coming from someone that's trying really damn hard to find something to like about this reboot.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2013)

Vorgil even fights THE HEART as the last boss.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, and let's not forget the _six minute long credit sequence at the end_. I actually thought a little under half an hour of cutscenes would've meant the DLC was at least meaty, but it's actually only 24 minutes of cutscenes... So the DLC must only be about an hour and a half to two hours long, I guess?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 27, 2013)

Lol at the Bleach and DmC comparisons, especially after the latest chapter/developments in Bleach.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 27, 2013)

You've gotta be shitting me. He fights...SDDFDSFD!?

Goddamit. this is another reason I don't buy DLC, besides the fact that my parents are weird when it comes to buying things online with a credit card. How much does it cost, excluding non-free predorder?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> You've gotta be shitting me. He fights...SDDFDSFD!?
> 
> Goddamit. this is another reason I don't buy DLC, besides the fact that my parents are weird when it comes to buying things online with a credit card. How much does it cost, excluding non-free predorder?



Thankfully it's rather cheap, at only $9, but it shows... They really should've put more effort into the cutscenes.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 27, 2013)

The Demons were clearly right when they called Eva the whore, I mean look at that redhead 

Donte needs power up to compete with Heartless Hollow Super Saiyan Vorgil...


Donte needs The Heart


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 27, 2013)

I actually kinda liked the black and white animation. Didn't care for the rest though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2013)

Vergil's Downfall

just curious, is it canon? was that the real donte?  he boasted like he killed him after all


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Vergil's Downfall
> 
> just curious, is it canon? was that the real donte?  he boasted like he killed him after all



Nah, that was all in Vergil's head - he only killed "Hollow Dante", anyway, whatever that implies. I must admit that the DLC seems kinda pointless, though. Vergil awoke more power, yeah, but the last thing I think anyone wants to see is another game that ends with Dante and Vergil fighting each other...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 27, 2013)

Virgin'll take off his glasses, slick back his hair and go on to be unbeatable for the next 300+ chapters.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 28, 2013)

Out of the charts for ever.

Revengeance sold 3 times as much in the first week. Safe to say we will never hear about DmC again.



It's the simplest of things that make you happy


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 28, 2013)

That Helmbreaker+Stinger by Vergil is annoying, I remember now how much it used to irritate me back then.

>Pokemon still going strong and selling more than DmC
>


----------



## Lulu (Feb 28, 2013)

^Its not really fair comparing goku to van damme.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 28, 2013)

I just found it funny that it still sells strong even after being out of the market for a long time


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Feb 28, 2013)

Dude Skyrim is SELLing more than this turd and its nearly 1 year and  4mt old. Does everyone agree Eva looks like a whore I mean look at her wtf is she wearing.

Original eva even from her picture seemed like a classy woman. The one....shudder.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 28, 2013)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Original eva even from her picture seemed like a classy woman.



For the OG series, they should reveal her to be a Bayonetta-like witch like it was teased at in Bayonetta


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 28, 2013)

Dante when he was going around as Tony Redgrave and Sparda game. If only.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 28, 2013)

Everyone in DMC was classy.



Especially in comparison to DmC:dmc

In DMC 5 you're gonna play as classy middle aged Dante. With a pipe and a hat.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 28, 2013)

_This get together is getting quite ecstatic. Lets proceed._


----------



## Gino (Feb 28, 2013)

Guys.......


----------



## DedValve (Feb 28, 2013)

So is this game lighting the western world on fire or are people still too stupid and ignorant to get past the hair which they fixed already?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 28, 2013)

Guys....


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 28, 2013)

/Slowpoke for I have not been paying much attention to DMC, but...this hollow thing?  I am not even sure how to feel about the blatant similarity to bleach.  Did the hollow concept named such come from something even earlier.   If not...Oh, I see the rage is already here.  I thought the MGR:R thread was elsewhere.  No complaints here.

Whoa at Super Verg's hair.  Like...serious mad scientist rockabilly effects going on here.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 28, 2013)

Yah, Super Saiyan Vergil... Looks ridiculous.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 28, 2013)

So Vergil turns into todd ingram and gains vegan powers at the end

and did they really call that dude Hollow Vergil?


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Everyone in DMC was classy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A true gentleman. :


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 1, 2013)

While we're on the subject of DMC hollowification, some guy made DMC4 Hollow Dante mod

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_a93pZW1To[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

hey guiz what i mi-WHOA thats garbage!


----------



## Vergil642 (Mar 1, 2013)

Guys...does this mean Tameem's trolled us? Instead of westernising DMC he's made it more like anime than ever.

Also expressing my absolute displeasure at what a mockery they've made of Vergil and Eva as well as Dante.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 1, 2013)

Tameem is a loser.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 1, 2013)

The only thing TamTam trolled is his company that wouldn't be given a single big project in it's life now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 1, 2013)

Yet it's working on a nex gen game, apparently.

How the fuck do they even get work. Game companies went bankrupt for less.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 1, 2013)

They no doubt started working on it a long time ago, it's next gen after all. Back in the days when Capcom had expectations of DmCdmc actually selling anything.

So it's safe to assume there will be "delays in development" in the near future, most likely resulting in either scratching the project or throwing it in the development limbo.


----------



## Rashman (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess next Gen is tam tam's last chance to make a decent game.

I still don't get why he abandoned heavenly sword. That was the only game that could have become decent with time.



I'm guessing lol


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2013)

Jeez, the DLC is a disaster of story.

And it's not even written by Tameem.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2013)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Jeez, the DLC is a disaster of story.
> 
> And it's not even written by Tameem.



Well it's kind of hard to do a story follow up with Tameem.
anyone would have a bad story.
[YOUTUBE]FvGVnFCWLBQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 2, 2013)

There can be only one... Tameem


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 2, 2013)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Jeez, the DLC is a disaster of story.
> 
> And it's not even written by Tameem.



It was written by his dog. Also his dog is a better writer, by a bit.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 2, 2013)

i hear there's hollows in my dmc now


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes. Yes it does, Donte.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 2, 2013)

Isn't it ironic that DmCdmc inspired infinitely more negative art and creativity than positive?

People who probably never even drew took to pencil just to ridicule this game.

Maybe that was TamTam's intention. To awaken sleeping talents within people.

Oh TamTam, you little rascal.

*Everyone laughs. Fade to black.*


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yes. Yes it does, Donte.


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Isn't it ironic that DmCdmc inspired infinitely more negative art and creativity than positive?
> 
> People who probably never even drew took to pencil just to ridicule this game.
> 
> ...



It's great the community can all come together to laugh and ridicule this abomination of a game.









He's got a bigger jizz


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 2, 2013)

The World said:


> It's great the community can all come together to laugh and ridicule this abomination of a game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BWAHAHAHAHA that strip


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone know accurate data of sales of DmC and MGR?


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2013)

Tameem wacks off to this every night while having his finger up his butt and crying tears of pure sadness due to only selling 500k copies of DMShee


Or maybe Tameem's Hollow secretly wanted his game to fail and made a troll account on gamefaqs. 

Epic foreshadowing


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 2, 2013)

>DmC
>sales


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2013)

Donte no better than shaved head Britney Spears



Ya damn right we do


----------



## Gino (Mar 2, 2013)

The World said:


> It's great the community can all come together to laugh and ridicule this abomination of a game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2013)

Never in a million years, huh Tameem?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4Z3z5q7EJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2013)

The World said:


> Never in a million years, huh Tameem?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4Z3z5q7EJQ[/YOUTUBE]



I wouldn't be surprised if Ninja Theory went behind his back and did it.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 2, 2013)

Behind his back? It's a DLC costume.

Or did you mean continue making DMC games using the classic look?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 3, 2013)

This is becoming my favorite meme in this year.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> This is becoming my favorite meme in this year.





Oh my sides, hahahaha


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 3, 2013)

Can everythign become verginfied?


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2013)

Bwahahahhaha I love this thread.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bSgQzIs3Zk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 3, 2013)

You guys are funny.

But seriously guys how is the sales of DmC vs MGR? Anyone?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 3, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> You guys are funny.
> 
> But seriously guys how is the sales of DmC vs MGR? Anyone?



It has already passed DmC sales.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It has already passed DmC sales.



Sources please so i can look


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 3, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Sources please so i can look


It sold 308,681 in it's first week in japan alone


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2013)

My sides just reached SSS.


----------



## Gino (Mar 4, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2013)

^

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Gino (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm fucking dead


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 4, 2013)

Wait, what is it referring to? It'd be funnier if I understood.


----------



## Siema (Mar 4, 2013)

DMC 1 > DMC 3 > DMC4 > DMC2 >>> DMC: Devil May Cry


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 4, 2013)

Why me sad?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 4, 2013)

DMC3 is the best.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 4, 2013)

It is. After playing Bayo though, four just seems kinda meh.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 4, 2013)

This thread is too much...... in way it has brought me more entertainment than a good game.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 4, 2013)

This thread be priceless.


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2013)

DmC 3 will be the best DmC.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 4, 2013)

dMc=3 **


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2013)

Pre order the dubstep edition now and receive the Disco Donte skin.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Why is this thread two stars?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 4, 2013)

Because people are ignorant haters.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 5, 2013)

Some reviews of Vorgil's Downfall:





> It’s been just shy of two months since DmC was released in what’s shaping up to be one of the best years to date for video games,* yet it remains a strong contender for game of the year.* The game had to fight against one of harshest (and undeserved) popular pre-reception of any game this generation and managed to overcome it with arguably the strongest experience of the series yet.



What?

I repeat,*what?*

DmC, GOTY?

Not in a million years. Seriously.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> Some reviews of Vorgil's Downfall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 6, 2013)

More like worst game of the year. Rather a decade


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 6, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> More like worst game of the year. Rather a decade



I'm pretty certain it's not that bad. You may not like it but I find it difficult to consider it worse than the likes of Alien's colonial marines.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 6, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> Some reviews of Vorgil's Downfall:



you have got to be kidding me. Its a joke right? Right?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 6, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> you have got to be kidding me. Its a joke right? Right?


C'mon, totally unbiased reviewers were gushing over this pile for the last 2 months, this is nothing out of the norm.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 7, 2013)

I find Vergil's Downfall harder than the main game for what it's worth.

Vergil's moves are not as convenient as Dante, he doesn't get life with Devil Trigger, he only haves one close range weapon "Yamato".

In other words he gets the same enemies as Dante, but doesn't have all the weapons and moves that makes the main game so easy.

His Devil Trigger seems like more a classic Devil Trigger. Doesn't stop time, doesn't make enemies floats.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 7, 2013)

So the game's easier.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 7, 2013)

You're probably the only one still playing this game


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2013)

I liked it, AND got the code for free, but I couldn't bring myself to play it.

And that's me saying no to free achievements.


----------



## Gino (Mar 7, 2013)

achievement whore


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2013)

that i am. 

got all of the DmC ones. Which must sound like torture to everyone here since that means playing through it 7 times.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2013)

i hear tomb raider 2013>dmc at rebooting. edit?


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> Some reviews of Vorgil's Downfall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Might can trolls everything. CRAPCOM had temporary might, they trolled the core fanbase.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 8, 2013)

Does anyone have that pic where Tameem tweets about the UK review and how he knew about it even though the review hasn't gone live yet?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 8, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i hear tomb raider 2013>dmc at rebooting. edit?


both are shit. DmC has no hot chicks tho


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 8, 2013)

not from what ive heard but hey, we live in a world where money talks and bullshit walks.


----------



## Gino (Mar 8, 2013)

Tomb raider is the better game.


----------



## EternalSusanoo (Mar 8, 2013)

DmC was pretty good IMO. Could have been better. Still, I'll play the sequel if there's a sequel. I'm interested in where new Dante's story is heading & I kind of just wanna see how much homage they pay to the original series as the story goes on. New Dante definitely still has potential to become a total bad friend. Needs a better devil trigger though for that to happen, that's for sure..


----------



## Gino (Mar 8, 2013)

DmC was utter garbage.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 8, 2013)

Honestly,this new dan-excuse me-donte has twillight vibe to me strangely...i aint a fan of twillight. :|


----------



## Fraust (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 10, 2013)

DMC HD is soooo good. DMC1 is so much easier now that they fixed the button issue. Even though I have em all on PS2, it just feels good to play them again.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 11, 2013)

well, this is clearly the end now for our deep and edgy partying here. Time to reminiscent all the good times with this thread


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 11, 2013)

It's amazing how even modders actively work to make fun of the game. This is fucking glorious.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPKHxbOg19s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Mar 11, 2013)

Mexican Raiden >>>>>> Mexican Dino 

However Mexican Dino >>>>>> Dino

Now where is Mexican Dante and Bayonetta?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 11, 2013)

I actually prefer the Spanish dub, en serio.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 11, 2013)

no sombrero?

I guess Donte doesn't deserve something as manly as sombrero


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Just started playing DMC3 today and fighting Vergil at hard mode makes me wonder how I beat him without using items at Very Hard


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 11, 2013)

Amazing how much difference a mustache makes.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 11, 2013)

Shit, that was lulzy. He looks hilarious with the stache.


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 11, 2013)

Okay, that was entertaining.

Also, a comment from the vid:



> "DMC: Diablo Quizas Llore"
> 
> Limbo is US borderline, Donte gets a sombrero and a poncho.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 11, 2013)

That was amazing.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2013)

QUE TE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODAAN!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 11, 2013)

HEH, SUCCUBUS!

COMETE EST?!

This is actually awesome in a very weird way. Someone should make a mod for the entire game like this. Custom music and shit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 11, 2013)

It also improves the experience a bit since you don't understand that atrocious writing. So now only gameplay and graphics are terrible shit.

Well, if you speak spanish you're stuck anyway... Although I'm sure translation improves the shit writing in a way.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 11, 2013)

Even the music was better.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 11, 2013)

That mustache.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh Christ, what would've been perfect if they spanish dub Bob Barbas and he sounded like some Telemundo anchor when on the Noticia.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Mar 11, 2013)

A slight unrelated question , but didn't feel like creating a thread.

All the criticism on DmC actually  made me want to try out the DMC games and see what was good about them , and I bought the HD collection. I beat DMC 1 and enjoyed it. With that said, is it worth playing DMC2 as well, despite all the criticism it gets?  Is it really as bad as people claim? Or is it just that it's a step down in a few areas in comparison to DMC1? 

Or  would you guys recommend I just skip to DMC3, read the plot of DMC2, and head straight for DMC4 once i'm done with 3?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 11, 2013)

Skip to DMC 3. Play 2 if you want, but it's just bad. Boring  bad.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah DMC2 is pretty bad. you can pretty much solo with Ebony & Ivory

Read up on the plot if DMC5 is ever announced, as DMC2 is the last in the timeline


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 11, 2013)

A suggest just reading the DMC2 novel at least its better on the story while the game's story just flat out non-existent. And Dante's Dante in that thing. Novel's non-canon but better canon than DMC2.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 11, 2013)

DMC3 music too good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyUArTDYYVc[/YOUTUBE]

I'm fucking dying. The music is PERFECT.


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 12, 2013)

This guy's videos are amazing.

[YOUTUBE]pFLUE2kdemE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2013)

This game can still be made fun of truly a master piece.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 12, 2013)

I lost my shit when the Old Snake theme came up.

And did I just hear a spanish version of Devils Never Cry?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2013)

*[casta?uelas se intensifican]*

Those comments.


----------



## Sesha (Mar 12, 2013)

Orochimaru800 said:


> A slight unrelated question , but didn't feel like creating a thread.
> 
> All the criticism on DmC actually  made me want to try out the DMC games and see what was good about them , and I bought the HD collection. I beat DMC 1 and enjoyed it. With that said, is it worth playing DMC2 as well, despite all the criticism it gets?  Is it really as bad as people claim? Or is it just that it's a step down in a few areas in comparison to DMC1?
> 
> Or  would you guys recommend I just skip to DMC3, read the plot of DMC2, and head straight for DMC4 once i'm done with 3?



Think about everything in DMC1 you liked or you thought was well-done. DMC2 did those things wrong. _Very_ wrong.
Don't bother with the plot as well. Dante teams up with some chick you didn't see in DMC1 and will never see again, meets some people you won't care about, fights some guys that won't be referenced again, and the end will never be elaborated upon. 
Are there positives? Of course, it's still a PS2-era Capcom game. There are some cool boss designs. A few interesting gameplay innovations, some of which were improved on and made more viable in DMC3, and some that weren't. The chick's character was slightly developed. And the cutscenes of Dante finishing the end bosses were pretty good, in 2003. Also a couple of the boss fight themes are cool.

None of these are worth playing the game for someone just wanting to see what the DMC fuzz is all about, though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 12, 2013)

This is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kPCta7zKwS8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]BcV4-7asic8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3H0Yh4o0NCY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]vq9KkjvfBWg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3QVH_rAKvzw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]V4EWDapQzkE[/YOUTUBE]

So how bout that game?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 12, 2013)

GOTY material. Definitely.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't understand the kill X boss with X hits videos.

Obviously by having all weapons unlocked and Devil Trigger mode most earlier bosses should be taken out with ease. That doesn't excuse the problem with Demon Evade and Devil Trigger being over powered though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> I don't understand the kill X boss with X hits videos.
> 
> Obviously by having all weapons unlocked and Devil Trigger mode most earlier bosses should be taken out with ease. That doesn't excuse the problem with Demon Evade and Devil Trigger being over powered though.



3 hits on a  boss what is this mario?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 12, 2013)

The fact that its done on the hardest difficulty in a game that was already too easy to begin with. No matter how powerful certain weapons and attacks should be, being able to do that on a mode that's meant to be the most challenging is inexcusible.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 13, 2013)

You can't even 3 hit a boss from the previous games in the easiest difficulties.

EDIT: Oh wait, you can but it requires you to have a full RoyalGuard gauge and a Just Release so....


----------



## Fraust (Mar 13, 2013)

Senor Sombrero Salsero.


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2013)

SSSOMBRERO!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey, the song I was looking for from the video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxhTbxMSvT0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Mar 13, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Hey, the song I was looking for from the video.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMYyxqaaWew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyUArTDYYVc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm fucking dying. The music is PERFECT.




This thread


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2013)

*SSSADISTIC*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 13, 2013)

Forever canon.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 13, 2013)

I think DmCdmc has a good chance of becoming an actual meme if this mod thing goes on. I approve.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 13, 2013)

The mod would actually make the game playable. Because it sounds like a bad telanovella.


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2013)

_Soy Dante el Sombrero killer_


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 13, 2013)

The fact that it looks and sounds like a 70s porno now makes it all the better.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2013)

V?rgil: Quebraste mi bentana, Donte. V?s ter que mamar my poya mui grande.

D?nte: Ai, Dios mio!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## DedValve (Mar 13, 2013)

Holy fuck this thread is awesome. PC version is best version, as always.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 16, 2013)

New Mario reboot by NT is revealed


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 17, 2013)

More broken gameplay from this piece of shit game 
As if it didn't have enough. It's Vorgil time now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 19, 2013)

A whole batch of Vorgil's shitpaign glitches.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> More broken gameplay from this piece of shit game
> As if it didn't have enough. It's Vorgil time now.


----------



## Gino (Mar 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tQT5dFyxeo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 21, 2013)

bunch of tasteless incompetent ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wrong about everything. Lawl, and I stopped watching at 5 mins. This goes on for half an hour. The humanity


----------



## Gino (Mar 21, 2013)

Stopped watching it 12 mins in.....why talk about something you're clearly not a fan of or familiar with.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 21, 2013)

It's the same with NT. Why reboot something you've never played and clearly don't like...
Will only make a fool of yourself.


----------



## Gino (Mar 21, 2013)

The guy actually said vergil stays true to his original character oldryoma.gif


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 21, 2013)

It gets worse. So much worse. Idiots. Bunch of casual fucks.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 21, 2013)

The funniest part, as always, are comments by all the sheep


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 21, 2013)

Do I have a problem if I find this game harder than MGRR ?
Because I rolled all over MGRR and still have problems with DmC 
I still have to clear revengeance mode though and DMD for DmC


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 21, 2013)

No. The combat system is shit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 21, 2013)

DmCdmc is barely playable with all the glitches and bugs so in a way it is harder.

You can spam your one button to destroy the boss in 2 minutes with eyes closed but then in the last second you're glitching into the floor and have to restart.

Dat challenge.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 21, 2013)

DmC is rediculously easy. As if I haven't said this enough.


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 21, 2013)

2 months later and video game journalists still blame that hair...


----------



## Gino (Mar 21, 2013)

youtube comments


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 21, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> 2 months later and video game journalists still blame that hair...


Not much journalism done by those journalists. There's hardly a place left in the internet where all the game's numerous flaws weren't analyzed to a pixel by now.

Gotta be trying really hard to avoid the truth to miss them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2013)

Pretty embarrassing video.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Do I have a problem if I find this game harder than MGRR ?
> Because I rolled all over MGRR and still have problems with DmC
> I still have to clear revengeance mode though and DMD for DmC



You should try completing Revengeance while going for the Naked and Unloved title. I think you'll find that it's greatly difficult...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KC5iWiFdEck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vergil642 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hold on to your butts, Ninja Theory produced a helpful slideshow to show the difference between Dante and Donte.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2013)

NT has my vote on worst dev team.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 30, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> Hold on to your butts, Ninja Theory produced a helpful slideshow to show the difference between Dante and Donte.





I like the murdering trucker design.


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2013)

Kind of like this design



Reminds me of the Witcher

And yet we got stuck with this fusion of 90's British punk and modern hipster design with a side of coke fiend


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2013)

I can't tell what design this is is suppose to be. Looks anime inspired, like they watched FSN or something and modeled it after Archer.





Deathbringerpt said:


> I like the murdering trucker design.



That design must be Tameem trying to live out his rape fantasies by making Dante a drug fiend p*d*p****.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 30, 2013)

"Imagine a Western movie hero" from the Capcom side. 

And how is that Dino? I could understand if they characterised him off of Han Solo or some shit but in all of my life I have never saw a Western hero that resembled Dino. Unless those memories have been repressed.


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2013)

"Imagine a Western movie hero"

And yet their first design was modeled after Tameem himself that egotistical prick.



Hahahaha the slideshows



Wait, when did Dante ever look like a 80's hair band?



These comparisons don't even make sense anymore. Tameem must have done a line of coke before presenting this



So Dante isn't some creepy Japanese otaku, he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hipster American wut?



Oh wait it wasn't Tameem presenting it was some NT goon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2013)

Tameem is a  western Hero we just don't know it yet.
He'll save the gaming industry you wait and see.


----------



## Vergil642 (Mar 30, 2013)

The World said:


> "Imagine a Western movie hero"



Being that I lack imagination I searched "western movie hero" on google.

This is the result.



Ironic that DMC4 Dante was going for the wetern look far more than Donte does


----------



## Gunners (Mar 30, 2013)

It is almost as though Clint Eastwood is staring at Dino with disappointment and disgust at what amounts to a _Western Hero_ in this day and age.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 30, 2013)

The World said:


> I can't tell what design this is is suppose to be. Looks anime inspired, like they watched FSN or something and modeled it after Archer.



Looks like Jason Statham if you ask me.

They modeled Dante after the Transporter?!


----------



## Gino (Mar 30, 2013)

Ninja theory trying to pour salt in the wounds they can go fuck themselves.


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 30, 2013)

The World said:


> I can't tell what design this is is suppose to be. Looks anime inspired, like they watched FSN or something and modeled it after Archer.



...Why the fuck is Archer here?  

Seriously, he has the dark skin, white hair, and red clothes with some weird ... thing where his abs are. 

Give him a design there and the longcoat Archer wears and it's a perfect fit.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 30, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> ...Why the fuck is Archer here?
> 
> Seriously, he has the dark skin, white hair, and red clothes with some weird ... thing where his abs are.
> 
> Give him a design there and the longcoat Archer wears and it's a perfect fit.



Creepy. LOL NT, just STFU. You failed.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2013)

Dante is not underselling
Donte is underselling


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]E425n8QaVBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXbHJtKcoKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 2, 2013)

someone said they cried at the ending, said that it was so beautiful and wish it didn't end, that this masterpiece exceeded their expectations, and seeing the crew working in the studio made them applaud and cry harder. after that they saluted the guy flipping us off.

yes im kidding. but i get the feeling thats what this game wants you to think.


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXbHJtKcoKc[/YOUTUBE]



FUCK YOLO



He must be the special ingredient.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 3, 2013)

Who the hell put together that slideshow?

It's like company sabotage.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 3, 2013)

The World said:


> FUCK YOLO
> 
> 
> 
> He must be the special ingredient.



oh i get it


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 3, 2013)

:lmafo :lmafo

Where did you find this?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 3, 2013)

Someone I know posted it. So I'm just copying.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 5, 2013)

Don't worry guys, Dante from DmC is not gay.  Ninja theory says so:


Now on to finding out how a character's sexuality have anything to do with the quality of the game...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 5, 2013)

Who cares? He's still a piece of shit; personally if I was gay I'd be offended by this.


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2013)

> Odd.
> 
> When I heard "sexual deviant," I took it to mean they were trying to imply Dante had sex with goats. I'm not sure why other people thought it meant he was gay...



               .


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 5, 2013)

Personally I thought he was a p*d*p****. The way that news reporter boss guy says it as well, while Donte is sleeping. Yeah, definitely pedo


----------



## Vergil642 (Apr 5, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Don't worry guys, Dante from DmC is not gay.  Ninja theory says so:
> 
> 
> Now on to finding out how a character's sexuality have anything to do with the quality of the game...



Yeah, I didn't really associate sexual deviant with homosexuality either. Did anyone read to the end though? Apparently Lilith is the villain Dante's looking to destroy who runs Limbo City.

Love that game journalists don't even research the game they're writing about enough to watch the opening 15 minutes.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ninja Theory is supposed to give big news soon :

- DmC DLC ?
- DmC on Wii U
- New game on new PS4/XBOX/whatever ?

who knows


----------



## Vergil642 (Apr 6, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ninja Theory is supposed to give big news soon :
> 
> - DmC DLC ?
> - DmC on Wii U
> ...





			
				Ninja Theory said:
			
		

> "Due to spiteful fans we were unable to sell enough copies of DmC: Devil May Cry to make a profit and therefore are forced to close our studio."



A man can dream


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 6, 2013)

Probably a new game from Capcom or another publisher altogether. NT doesn't do sequels. Because they always tank.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 6, 2013)

Strider Reboot


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 6, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Strider Reboot



Dear God, no.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 6, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Strider Reboot



Nope, they're rebooting Onimusha.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 6, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> Yeah, I didn't really associate sexual deviant with homosexuality either. Did anyone read to the end though? Apparently Lilith is the villain Dante's looking to destroy who runs Limbo City.
> 
> Love that game journalists don't even research the game they're writing about enough to watch the opening 15 minutes.


I noticed that. Joystiq is also one of two quotes talking about DmC ninja theory picked out to display it at their games section on their site.

the other one being Destructoid.

journalists exist, but never expect journalism from scums like destructoid, ign, joystiq etc.


----------



## Gino (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 7, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXbHJtKcoKc[/YOUTUBE]





Damn, is the game really that bad? I didn't want to play it b/c it just didn't look like my type of game (I also thought DMC4 wasn't that good, either), so I passed on it, but I thought Ninja Theory's game might be somewhat good. Guess not, lol.


----------



## Vergil642 (Apr 7, 2013)

FoxxyKat said:


> Damn, is the game really that bad? I didn't want to play it b/c it just didn't look like my type of game (I also thought DMC4 wasn't that good, either), so I passed on it, but I thought Ninja Theory's game might be somewhat good. Guess not, lol.



I'd honestly place DmC below DMC2 in terms of quality. Not by much, but shit's just as boring to play, somehow easier and the plot and writing replaces DMC2's incoherence with attempts to be mature and edgy that just come across as offensive and childish.

Do yourself a favour and get the HD collection if you plan on getting any DMC. DMC1 is superior to DmC, DMC3 is pretty much the best game overall with DMC4 slightly behind, though DMC4's gameplay is superior (playing as Dante anyway).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ns9fFDUv900[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 7, 2013)

Dmc3 Dante had the best weapon arsenal 
Dmc2 IMO had the best look
Dmc1 had the best attitude (tied with 4)
Dmc4 had the best gameplay via style switching


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 7, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> I'd honestly place DmC below DMC2 in terms of quality. Not by much, but shit's just as boring to play, somehow easier and the plot and writing replaces DMC2's incoherence with attempts to be mature and edgy that just come across as offensive and childish.
> 
> Do yourself a favour and get the HD collection if you plan on getting any DMC. DMC1 is superior to DmC, DMC3 is pretty much the best game overall with DMC4 slightly behind, though DMC4's gameplay is superior (playing as Dante anyway).


My brother just bought me the collection, actually, and I, also, thought DMC3 was the best out of the first four. DMC1 wasn't too bad, I don't remember much about the second one (but I'll play it again soon) and the main thing I remember about DMC4 was that the storyline bored me to tears. Anywhoo, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## superbatman86 (Apr 19, 2013)

Made me chuckle


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 20, 2013)

superbatman86 said:


> Made me chuckle


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2013)

So official numbers. 1.1 million in 4 months, give and take. The twist that surprised absolutely no one, the worst selling game of the franchise.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 8, 2013)

It took them 4 months? That's pretty...terrible...


----------



## Death Certificate (May 8, 2013)

So Capcom wasn't happy with DMC4 selling over 2 million, but they're happy with a reboot that sold less?

Is it hard for them to admit, that the reboot was a flop?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 8, 2013)

If it ain't broke try to fix it. They've been trying to make all their titles a "Street Fighter IV" in terms of sales and it's exploding in their faces. DMC4 probably would have sold even better if they had allowed developers to finish the thing. I just don't know what's going on with that company, they pretty much dumped on the franchise that made them a household name to begin with, and they've been trying to retool a lot of their main titles in recent times only to flop on it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2013)

It sold actually sold a million? Not shipped, but actually sold?

Jeez.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2013)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It sold actually sold a million? Not shipped, but actually sold?
> 
> Jeez.



1 million +++ EGY POEPLE


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2013)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It sold actually sold a million? Not shipped, but actually sold?
> 
> Jeez.



With the UE3 license, using the goddamn mocap studio from Avatar, a PR circus nightmare which surely cost a bit to manage, taking 5 fucking years to make, had to undergo constant revisions, and all that fucking marketing, I doubt they saw much money at all.

It's pretty much another Heavenly Sword result.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (May 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jOIyUk8SCMQ[/YOUTUBE]

He looks like a baby crying because he didn't know how to walk and fell down, pfft


----------



## WhiteWolf (May 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So official numbers. 1.1 million in 4 months, give and take. The twist that surprised absolutely no one, the worst selling game of the franchise.


Bullshit, nowhere does it in the source DmC sold 1.1M



Here is the relevant quote from the source:


> "Dragon's Dogma" (for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360) became a greater-than-expected hit product in the domestic market, which has high profitability, and became an unprecedented million seller in the recent years as an original title. In addition, "DmC Devil May Cry" (for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360) enjoyed stable popularity in overseas markets and posted solid sales.


Dragon Dogma sold 1.05m from April to June in 2012 i heard.

So while Dragon Dogma became a million hit, DmC enjoyed stable popularity with solid sales - what the hell does that mean?




If you ask me Silliconera seems to be talking out of their ass. I have not seen any data supporting 1.1m sold for DmC. I've heard they shipped 1M and they expected 1.15m sold, but not seen any data saying "It sold X units".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

Dunno if this was posted before.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 28, 2013)

Original Dante was The Poochie of Anime. He was a soulless blend of everything a preteen thinks is "kewl."

There was no plot or character worth keeping from the old series. I'm going through DmC right now and I am liking the story more than any of the other games in the series. That isn't saying much at all but there ya go.  Mundus actually having something resembling a character was a very nice touch. 

Let original Dante rot in Cliche Hell with his awful plot. At least Capcom tried to do something new. Good on them. If it failed in terms of sales...well, I don't determine quality based on popularity.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 28, 2013)

Man, you try way too hard. Although I suppose it's fitting in a way.

It's ironic particularly because DmC Dante was created with the intention of targeting mainly, and inspired by, teenage punk culture. So you have the meaningless profane statements, and the overcompensation of HETEROSEXUAL MALE that you didn't get with the original Dante. So naturally, it would appeal to tween/teenage boys that would overcompensate in a similar manner or other males with similar train of thought. 

Mundus, is an amalgam of cliches, poorly done and overused; the trite political commentary and pop culture references are grating and really serve nothing to the story. The story is actually its weakest characteristic. It's like he skimmed through the film adaptation of "V" for Vendetta, and your generic freedom fighter flick, and ripped the most bland and basic aspects of it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 28, 2013)

The DMC games were the highest-selling hack-and-slash franchise Capcom had. So the argument of them being "shit" games don't seem to hold much water. DmC was the worst selling of the franchise by quite a margin because it failed to appeal to expand the demographics they hoped to catch and alienated the already existing fans of the original franchise. 

See I find those gripes ironic because all DmC Dante is made up of is Tameem's outdated idea of what's "cool" and "edgy", taking aspects of UK punk rock culture and slapping on the most overdone aspects of a teenage idea of "cool"; albeit it is something that young boys could more easily relate to and more readily live vicarious through as again, he exhibits the traits of overcompensation in proof of heterosexuality and masculinity. Something which those of that age are often insecure in. To anyone outside of that group however, he by and large looks like what he really is: An extremely try-too-hard character that tries to be edgy but just winds up being an obnoxious loudmouth.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 28, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's ironic particularly because DmC Dante was created with the intention of targeting mainly, and inspired by, teenage punk culture. So you have the meaningless profane statements, and the overcompensation of HETEROSEXUAL MALE that you didn't get with the original Dante. So naturally, it would appeal to tween/teenage boys that would overcompensate in a similar manner or other males with similar train of thought.



And Original Dante was nothing more than a love letter to every squealing teenage girl on the planet. I fail to see how that's any better.

And no, my statement was not meaningless. Dante has always been nothing more than a combination of cliches meant to suck off every possible demographic.  You got your white-haired prettyboy for the girls, bad action movie one-liners for the boys, he uses both guns and swords so you don't alienate any possible self-fulfillment fantasies there...



> Mundus, is an amalgam of cliches, poorly done and overused; the trite political commentary and pop culture references are grating and really serve nothing to the story. The story is actually its weakest characteristic. It's like he skimmed through the film adaptation of "V" for Vendetta, and your generic freedom fighter flick, and ripped the most bland and basic aspects of it.



DmC Mundus is a cliche and unappealing? Then what was so great about DMC Mundus? He barely had anything resembling a personality or character at all.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 28, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> To anyone outside of that group however, he by and large looks like what he really is: An extremely try-too-hard character that tries to be edgy but just winds up being an obnoxious loudmouth.



Obnoxious loudmouth is possibly the best way to describe Original Dante.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 28, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> And Original Dante was nothing more than a love letter to every squealing teenage girl on the planet. I fail to see how that's any better.



I'm stating an actual fact here. Tameem derived his Dante from punk culture and a generic idea of "cool" by teenage standards. He was designed in an attempt to draw in a larger demographic, and more of the western demographic but he failed to do so.

The original Dante was not angsty, nor was he thin-framed, and it's not like he was particularly smart or had a lot of good luck either. He wasn't particularly profane, or anti-social. His basic concept was of a hero that believes in doing the right thing regardless of what he has to gain from it.



> And no, my statement was not meaningless. Dante has always been nothing more than a combination of cliches meant to suck off every possible demographic.  You got your white-haired prettyboy for the girls, bad action movie one-liners for the boys, he uses both guns and swords so you don't alienate any possible self-fulfillment fantasies there...



But the thing about the original Dante is that he knew he could be corny and embellished in the role. That was kind of the point. He was an absurd character, he liked to stand out, and he didn't take himself seriously. To the gamer he was intended to come off as one who was a goof-off but had a strong sense of right and wrong.

DmC Dante however says corny one-liners, has juvenile profanity, and exhibits common teenage concepts of rebellious and anti-social behavior; and we are supposed to take him seriously, as per Tameem's own statements. Which screams 'over-compensation'. I mean the first cutscene that introduces him is picking up to strippers for a drunken threeway. Everything he does after that is some forced attempt at telling the gamer "HEY THIS CHARACTER IS COOL AND EDGY" yet not having the intent of humor behind such antics as the original did. 



> DmC Mundus is a cliche and unappealing? Then what was so great about DMC Mundus? He barely had anything resembling a personality or character at all.



Because along with Sparda, the original Munuds was power personified. All DmC Mundus character was "generic greedy businessman", with a mix of "generic Italian mafioso". The attempt at depth doesn't mean as such and DmC's rendition of both Dante and Mundus are clear examples of that.

It's like trying to re-imagine Ryu for example, he's a simple character yeah, but he works. There is no point in trying to change what he is in an attempt to appeal to a mystery demographic that may not even receive it well; especially when you have an already loyal demographic that is sure to be drawn in, and would have drawn in others.

Was the original Dante the best video game protag ever? Of course not, but he and his signature franchise, was better than what we were given with DmC and its Dante, and the fans let that be known.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2013)

Godlike trolling dat Zael


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 28, 2013)

So you are going with the "well-done simple story is better than a poor attempt at a more complex story" argument? That's fine. I've never understood that argument but I've heard it plenty of times over the years. 

I just don't think Dante relishing in his absurdity makes him more likable or interesting. I played DMC1-3 many years ago and I just never took to Dante whatsoever. Subsequently I never understood what attracted other people to him. 

But honestly, I'm burnt out. I was in a bad mood when i first started ranting but I'm calmer now. I honestly don't like insulting other people's taste or favorites and I only get like that when I'm not thinking straight. I'm sorry for coming off like a stupid troll.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 28, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So you are going with the "well-done simple story is better than a poor attempt at a more complex story" argument? That's fine. I've never understood that argument but I've heard it plenty of times over the years.



One of the hallmarks of a good storyteller is to know your limits. Take Dragon Ball vs. Naruto for example, the latter tries to tackle many philosophical concepts, character dynamics, and themes of morality; but the problem is that the author himself has displayed through his writing and statements, an incapability of properly understanding and expressing those themes, and the story suffers as a result. 

In contrast, Dragon Ball was a fairly simple, straight-forward adventure series and enjoyed considerable success to this day because of that. 

That is what DmC is compared to the Devil May Cry franchise. It tacks on concepts that really were not necessary in the first place, and of which the writers could not properly handle on top of that. Which is why again, it is often mentioned that the weakest aspect is its story. 

If one feels they are capable they can take the dive and try to make it more complex, but I find the problem is that the intention is to make the story more complex rather than it just becoming naturally so. If I can use another manga author example, Yoshihiro Togashi, creator of Hunter x Hunter and Yu Yu Hakusho, he is excellent at tackling those complexities that Kishimoto attempts to do in Naruto and in contrast, the stories he makes are often enriched due to that. When reading it from him, it does not feel tacked on or forced, like he's trying to force something. It just feels like it comes natural, and so flows into the story almost seamlessly. 



> I just don't think Dante relishing in his absurdity makes him more likable or interesting. I played DMC1-3 many years ago and I just never took to Dante whatsoever. Subsequently I never understood what attracted other people to him.



Well, that's your matter to deal with and I explained what drew people in about him or at least what was intended to. 



> But honestly, I'm burnt out. I was in a bad mood when i first started ranting but I'm calmer now. I honestly don't like insulting other people's taste or favorites and I only get like that when I'm not thinking straight. I'm sorry for coming off like a stupid troll.



It's all right.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 28, 2013)

Your analogies are very good ones and I can see what you're getting at a bit better now.  Although I think the DB manga took a rather big dive in quality once Toriyama wrote in the Saiyans... Toriyama did try for a bit more depth there with Goku having character flaws and I don't think that was handled all too well.
But that's neither here nor there. I loved DB Part 1 to death and it is certainly a fine example of a well-told simple story that did not need to be more ambitious.

And Yu Yu Hakusho is my favorite shounen ever so I can definitely see what you're getting at now. The core plot and characters of YYH seem almost simple at a glance but their interactions and everything make them take on another dimension. I find myself hating a lot of anime protagonists but Yusuke was the man - just the right combination of well-written character development and plain old awesomeness.

Anyway I'll bugger off now.  Sorry again and thanks for understanding and talking things out civilly. I didn't deserve it considering how I busted on in here like I was hot shit. I gotta go actually finish DmC anyway.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 28, 2013)

Well, this went better than expected.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 28, 2013)

If there's one thing DmC did correct was that it made me sell a game for the first time. Only got $20 out of it. Which I immediately used to get Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen.


----------



## DedValve (May 28, 2013)

Trades in dmc for dark arisen. If my phone was capable of repping, I'd rep you so hard you wouldn't be able to post straight for a week. Remind me later to rap--I mean rep you.


----------



## Gino (May 28, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> And Original Dante was nothing more than a love letter to every squealing teenage girl on the planet. I fail to see how that's any better.
> 
> And no, my statement was not meaningless. Dante has always been nothing more than a combination of cliches meant to suck off every possible demographic.  You got your white-haired prettyboy for the girls, bad action movie one-liners for the boys, he uses both guns and swords so you don't alienate any possible self-fulfillment fantasies there...
> 
> ...






Maybe you were never meant to be a fan of  the original DMC franchise have you ever thought about that?Nothing more needs to said about the abomination that is Dmc........


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 28, 2013)

He looks like a freaking clown


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 29, 2013)

I will say that I dig some of the music thus far. Mostly the electronic stuff though. Very different from old DMC's soundtrack (which is something I did like a lot)  but not bad.

Limbo also gives them a lot of freedom with crazy yet beautiful level designs. The real world feels very much real and gritty but then they can dump you off in a crazy-ass alternate dimensional thing and go nuts with colors and floating platforms and whatever else.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 24, 2013)

I found this picture so i decided to resurrect the thread.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jesus, that mod   Would be better if they replaced the swords with enchiladas or tacos or some shit!!1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Jesus, that mod   Would be better if they replaced the swords with enchiladas or tacos or some shit!!1



[YOUTUBE]TyUArTDYYVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lulu (Sep 6, 2013)

This thread. The lulz cannot be forgotten


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 6, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I found this picture so i decided to resurrect the thread.



How the fuck did I not notice this piece of gold?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Luey said:


> This thread. The lulz cannot be forgotten



Does this deserve a sticky


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2013)

It lasted all the way to part 5.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 7, 2013)

@hyperion101. Yes. Oh my goodness yes. This thread deserves to be stickied. It is a legendary hallmark in NFGD & the dmc franchise I believe.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 7, 2013)

I hope they make a sequel so we can laugh even more.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 7, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I hope they make a sequel so we can laugh even more.



If they make a sequel, then the DMC franchise won't continue. Crapcom, I want a DMC5 dammit!

@luey

Its Hyperion1*O*1. A capitalized letter o. Only UR gets my name right


----------



## Naruto (Sep 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]TyUArTDYYVc[/YOUTUBE]



I SWEAR TO GOD I HAD TO PAUSE BECAUSE I COULDN'T BREATHE


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 7, 2013)

The franchise is basically dead at the moment, that's how Capcom rolls this days.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 7, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> If they make a sequel, then the DMC franchise won't continue. Crapcom, I want a DMC5 dammit!
> 
> @luey
> 
> Its Hyperion1*O*1. A capitalized letter o. Only UR gets my name right



Sorry mate. My bad. Hyperion 1O1. Got it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd rather they let this franchise rest in peace. I don't want DMC5 ending up even worse than DmC.

Dante had a good run, sure he died in the most pathetic way possible, but that's just how life works sometimes.


----------



## Gino (Sep 7, 2013)

They're gonna bring us DMC5............on Android and other Mobile devices.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 7, 2013)

^............ They gonna get an airborne rotten tomato from me if they do that.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Gino said:


> They're gonna bring us DMC5............on Android and other Mobile devices.



Funny thing is there is already a DMC game in phones IIRC.


----------



## Gino (Sep 7, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Funny thing is there is already a DMC game in phones IIRC.



Yeah I know Iphone DMC4 boy I laughed hard when I played it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2013)

I laughed at how better it was than DmC.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 8, 2013)

How did they fuck up so badly? All they had to do was do what they did with DMC4 except make it a complete game whilst considering DMC3.

What happened is a reminder of why greed is a bad thing, they had a good thing going for them but foolishly tried tapping into a different market in the hopes of making more money.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 8, 2013)

My prayer is the next dmc game if any be better than DmC storywise,characterwise & gameplay wise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2013)

Gunners said:


> How did they fuck up so badly? All they had to do was do what they did with DMC4 except make it a complete game whilst considering DMC3.
> 
> What happened is a reminder of why greed is a bad thing,* they had a good thing going for them but foolishly tried tapping into a different market in the hopes of making more money.*



Truer words have never been said about this franchise. DMC fans are fucking loyal. Had they kept the same formula from past games, they would still have done well.

Now DmC crashed and Capcom lost many fans.


----------



## Gino (Sep 8, 2013)

It's more sad Capcom didn't just stop with DmC they just had to go fuck up even more franchises.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2013)

Important reminder: Keiji Inafune was the pioneer of the "western gaming is inherently superior to japanese gaming, no middle term" and as the director of Game Research &  Development at Capcom, the one that infected Capcom with this fucking retarded idea which is just now deviating from and the one who personally greenlighted DmC, Lost Planet 3, fucked Bionic Commando's presentation (Which granted, is still a good game), Dark Void and left Capcom shortly after having his "dream game" greenlight in a very fragile manner, which only helped its cancellation. He was the main authority behind the ruin of one my favorite franchises and he's still ruining other Japanese franchises (Ninja Gaiden: Yaiba Z) but this time as spinoffs rather than main games which was the shitty solution to all the bad reception of all previous western treatments.

So yeah, power to the fans of Mega Man with all that Mighty N.9 noise but fuck Inafune, fuck his little victim shtick in the kickstarter video and fuck him for thinking he knows what's better for franchises he never previously worked on. Fuck him.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> I'd rather they let this franchise rest in peace. I don't want DMC5 ending up even worse than DmC.
> 
> Dante had a good run, sure he died in the most pathetic way possible, but that's just how life works sometimes.



sooo you wouldn't want this company making DMC5???[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFa-lwrQf4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2013)

MS81 said:


> sooo you wouldn't want this company making DMC5???[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFa-lwrQf4c[/YOUTUBE]



You know I would, but one thing happened about DmC is that NT(while a shit gaming dev) didn't have FULL CONTROL over DmC. Capcom had to meddle with everything they did or tried to do, that's why we got a huge mess and Tameem had to come up with an apologetic attitude to try and please both parties(fans and Capcom) which failed miserably. NT actually wanted to do continue with continuity of the series(aka. DMC5). And thank God they didn't. But what I am trying to say; is this game could have been way better(and I mean miles better) if Capcom just let NT do their thing. We would have gotten an fairly bad game at worst, but instead we got a cancerous pile of plasticware. 

Actually thinking it about now, it was for the best so that the original world of DMC was left untouched. 

So yeah, even if PG did get hired to develop DMC5, Capcom management would just fuck it up. So I'd rather the series get untouched and enjoy 3 fantastic games that I'll probably tell my grandchildren about.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 8, 2013)

I preferred the original Dante to Vergil, I've always had a preference for the carefree swashbuckler over the brooding badass.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 16, 2013)

Man still can't believe this got 6 whole threads


----------



## Gino (Oct 16, 2013)

Good times Good times.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> You know I would, but one thing happened about DmC is that NT(while a shit gaming dev) didn't have FULL CONTROL over DmC. Capcom had to meddle with everything they did or tried to do, that's why we got a huge mess and Tameem had to come up with an apologetic attitude to try and please both parties(fans and Capcom) which failed miserably. NT actually wanted to do continue with continuity of the series(aka. DMC5). And thank God they didn't. But what I am trying to say; is this game could have been way better(and I mean miles better) if Capcom just let NT do their thing. We would have gotten an fairly bad game at worst, but instead we got a cancerous pile of plasticware.





*"When I looked at videos of pro-players playing the old DMCs, they're always in the air, they're always juggling enemies around, and doing stuff that most of us look at and think 'I have no idea how that works'," combat designer Rahni Tucker told Dan Griliopoulos during a studio chat.*

This is the combat director.



*The Capcom project leads also recalled Ninja Theory's initial penchant for concentrating on cool visuals first, then building the world image from there, regardless of whether the gameplay matched well with it or not. "I remember, during the first stages of development, one of the illustrations we got for a regular enemy had this huge blade on his right elbow," Itsuno said. "It was actually on pretty much all the enemies! Apparently the designer really liked putting blades on people's elbows."

"So we asked how the guy was gonna attack with this blade," Eshiro continued, "and the reply was 'Oh, he doesn't use it much'. So we said 'No, no, that's not going to work as a game' and had them rethink it a little bit."*

Trust me, if Capcom gave free reign to Ninja Theory, we would've an even worse, edgier game that controlled like complete total ass instead of a workable yet mediocre combat system. This is their best game in terms of gameplay and that's not saying much at all when compared to other games in the series. These fuckers are totally inept at video game development, Capcom might have shit suit meddling but they still have top notch developers over there and Itsuno had to teach those motherfuckers how to even properly design monsters for action games.

The concept art NT had before they settled into a quasi-british cool interpretation of DMC3 was drawn by the king of the edgelords, Donte looked like junkie nutjob with DEMONS SPIRITS rolling around him and that's not even putting it mildy.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 16, 2013)

Goddammit, don't remind me of that art....my poor good eye....:disgust


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2013)

Kamiya wants to do DMC5.

In talks with Capcom at the moment.


----------



## Gino (Oct 16, 2013)

You better not be pulling my leg.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Man still can't believe this got 6 whole threads



Just shows how epic it was.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Kamiya wants to do DMC5.
> 
> In talks with Capcom at the moment.



I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Laillo (Oct 16, 2013)

DMC5 = DmC 2.


----------



## Krypton (Oct 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Kamiya wants to do DMC5.
> 
> In talks with Capcom at the moment.



You better not be lying.


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 16, 2013)

This thread's still going on? 



St NightRazr said:


> Kamiya wants to do DMC5.
> 
> In talks with Capcom at the moment.



Quotes or it didn't happen.


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2013)

teehee


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2013)

And yet...Rising is not even talked of.  I am sad quality matters less than brand in this infant genre.  THIS thing is getting love and attention Bayonetta shoulda got.  I don't WANT a Wii U


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

DMC5? If they make it, they better not screw it up


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> And yet...Rising is not even talked of.  I am sad quality matters less than brand in this infant genre.  THIS thing is getting love and attention Bayonetta shoulda got.  I don't WANT a Wii U



Rising is a pretty good game but it's more of a wasted potential kinda thing considering it only had about a year of development.

And there's nothing really left to talk at this point about Bayonetta 2 considering what we know about it. The people around here are more Platinum Game fans rather than action game fans anyway so it's pretty hard to have an in-depth discussion about its mechanics.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2013)

DMC5 a WiiU exclusive perhaps?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 17, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> DMC5 a WiiU exclusive perhaps?



How could you even suggest such a thing


----------



## Epudaton (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey, glorious legacy of this thread still lives on


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Rising is a pretty good game but it's more of a wasted potential kinda thing considering it only had about a year of development.



Kinda late on the reply, but if Rising pulled all that off in one year would they not only do better with more time?  Never played DmC, but is it really mechanically that above and beyond MGR?  It's mechanics were solid, 60 fps on consoles, ties in to the lore that allows people to call in canon or not, and had extras gear wise that was worth it.  Length is a hard argument to give them flak for, and I can't say all three playable stories should have been around at jump.  

As for Bayo 2, that was just me being sad that despite how adored the game was, it didn't make enough money for Platinum.  Long hair better be unlockable.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

You know after today's shit Im in need of a good laugh.

Sigh...

Hey lets talk action game mechanics.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 27, 2013)

Playing Killer is Dead on Hard from the outset; stuck on Mission 4. trying to redo challenges and maybe do DLC mission with the vamp guy to get stronger. All in all, the game is solid and I like the dodging techs.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 28, 2013)

I started playing DMC3 on PC, and it's fucking shit. Controls just don't work. 

I am using a 360 gamepad and Xpadder. I have no control over the camera, can't switch lock-on target, and shooting causes me to jump sometimes. What the fuck? Can anyone help me figure this out?

My Xpadder profile:

*Spoiler*: __ 





WSAD is left stick, 1-4 is the D-pad. Everything else is where it is on the controller



My key settings:

I've never been bad at this kind of games, and I barely got through the first boss

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

Wait wait wait WHICH DMC 3 pc version?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 28, 2013)

This legendary thread of doom is back, i need to find a cheap second hand copy of this game, despite everything i want to try it for curiosity's sake.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)

This thread needs to be stickied


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 28, 2013)

WGOTY surely


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wait wait wait WHICH DMC 3 pc version?




//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS






The game isn't actually like that, PC port just is fucked.
You really have to do a bunch of shit to get it working right.
I only played the console versions so I don't know too much about it, but you aren't the only one with issues.
[YOUTUBE]cjRB_xw061M[/YOUTUBE]
Though if you could get it up and running...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 28, 2013)

I know. But I judge the game by what I have. I don't care if it's great on another platform. If it's shit on PC, then it's shit to me, as I don't own a PS2. DMC4 works fine, though. I won't play it until I beat DMC3.

//HbS


----------



## God (Dec 29, 2013)

dmc3 is awesome
dmc is awesome
this new shit
no


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I don't own a PS2.



If you own a half decent PC, then you own a PS2.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 29, 2013)

Naruto said:


> If you own a half decent PC, then you own a PS2.


Well, I only have an Xbox360 pad. That's the main problem, controls, and emulating PS2 won't help me. I got everything else to work.

//HbS


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 29, 2013)

pcsx2 have better control management than dmc3pc


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well, I only have an Xbox360 pad. That's the main problem, controls, and emulating PS2 won't help me. I got everything else to work.
> 
> //HbS



I don't understand why that's an issue, you can map everything yourself.

I use a logitech cordless rumblepad 2 which uses the dual shock layout and yet I play all my games with it even though PC games sort of expect you to use the xbox controller.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 29, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> pcsx2 have better control management than dmc3pc





Naruto said:


> I don't understand why that's an issue, you can map everything yourself.
> 
> I use a logitech cordless rumblepad 2 which uses the dual shock layout and yet I play all my games with it even though PC games sort of expect you to use the xbox controller.


For some reason DMC3 insists on binding jump to my "shoot" button, and ignores camera on right stick and instead gives it movement. I use Xpadder, PCSX2 uses something similar. Also, I bought the PC version, I expect it to run well. This is a horrid PC port, and frankly if it keeps working as it is now, DMC 2013 will objectively be a better game. It doesn't matter if it works on another platform I didn't choose .

And I've watched all DMC1+DMC2 cutscenes. People are really saying this 1-dimensional power fantasy is better than the new Dante? Really? Maybe 3 and 4 improve him, but 1+2 Dante is worse than DMC 2013 version. Atleast I now understand the legend of bad writing in DMC games...

edit: watching a DMC3 Xbox playthough. I thought my camera didn't work. As it turns out, the camera works, but is complete shit. Still, it'd be nice if I could change lock-on target. Or I'll just do it the hard way, without lock-on.

//HbS


----------



## Gino (Dec 29, 2013)

Cubey said:


> dmc3 is awesome
> dmc is awesome
> this new shit
> no



What are you even saying.....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> .
> 
> And I've watched all DMC1+DMC2 cutscenes. People are really saying this 1-dimensional power fantasy is better than the new Dante? Really? Maybe 3 and 4 improve him, but 1+2 Dante is worse than DMC 2013 version. Atleast I now understand the legend of bad writing in DMC games...
> 
> ...


There is more to dmc 1+2 dante than you think.


Hunted by sister said:


> edit: watching a DMC3 Xbox playthough. I thought my camera didn't work. As it turns out, the camera works, but is complete shit. Still, it'd be nice if I could change lock-on target. Or I'll just do it the hard way, without lock-on.
> 
> //HbS



Sounds like you are the problem in that case.
I never had any problems with the camera besides the centipede boss fight.
Boy oh boy you'll have fun with that.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 29, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> And I've watched all DMC1+DMC2 cutscenes. People are really saying this 1-dimensional power fantasy is better than the new Dante? Really? Maybe 3 and 4 improve him, but 1+2 Dante is worse than DMC 2013 version.


Oh gawd 

Just fucking stop with this series. You don't deserve to play it.

Go play wubboot, it's just for you.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> And I've watched all DMC1+DMC2 cutscenes. People are really saying this 1-dimensional power fantasy is better than the new Dante? Really? Maybe 3 and 4 improve him, but 1+2 Dante is worse than DMC 2013 version. Atleast I now understand the legend of bad writing in DMC games...



Dante is an extremely cheesy character, and always has been. He's a japanese ninja turtle. Capcom thought "what do kids think is cool?" and threw it all in one character with horribly written dialogue and one-liners that make you cringe.

The crude reality is we don't like the new Dante because he is not aimed at us. For all the cheese in the old Dante, he was, in the end, a total badass who shredded a guitar like nobody's business WHILST slaying demons, fucked bitches and ate pizza. Just as juvenile as the new Dante and made out to be just as edgy, the definition as perceived by japan having simply changed over the years.

And last but not least: corny or not, Devil May Cry was a great series and Dante as we knew him was its icon. To see some scrawny little shit take his place doesn't sit well with the established fanbase. I personally think if the combat system had been better the fans would've been able to look past their general distaste of the character. After all, nobody ever played this game for the story.

You needn't look further than Tomb Raider to see a perfect example of a reboot that was met with just as much (if not more so) skepticism as DmC upon its announcement, particularly with the recreation of Lara's character, that proved itself to be a damn good game - many even agree the best in the series to date. This is because even die-hard fans of the old Lara such as myself couldn't deny the new game had stellar production value, that they nailed the new formula and that it actually gave the franchise relevance in an era dominated by Uncharted.


----------



## Gino (Dec 29, 2013)

Tomb raider was the shit to me but then again I never played uncharted which everyne keep screaming it was a clone of.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sounds like you are the problem in that case.
> I never had any problems with the camera besides the centipede boss fight.
> Boy oh boy you'll have fun with that.


Well, there are many times when an attack comes from out of the screen and I can't see it coming. The fact I have no control over the camera doesn't help.


Joakim Mogren said:


> Oh gawd
> 
> Just fucking stop with this series. You don't deserve to play it.
> 
> Go play wubboot, it's just for you.


Very mature. Still, DMC4 works fine. Maybe that'll change my mind. But first, gotta beat DMC3.


Naruto said:


> Dante is an extremely cheesy character, and always has been. He's a japanese ninja turtle. Capcom thought "what do kids think is cool?" and threw it all in one character with horribly written dialogue and one-liners that make you cringe.
> 
> The crude reality is we don't like the new Dante because he is not aimed at us. For all the cheese in the old Dante, he was, in the end, a total badass who shredded a guitar like nobody's business WHILST slaying demons, fucked bitches and ate pizza. Just as juvenile as the new Dante and made out to be just as edgy, the definition as perceived by japan having simply changed over the years.


I am not saying I don't like that Dante. DMC3 intro had me laughing. It's cool to play a power fantasy, it's refreshing. What I am saying is that the two Dantes are just different, and not "better" or "worse" than each other, and I didn't understand was all that complaining. I guess people just don't like change. It's like me with Descent and Retrovirus. I was used to and expected something else, and I almost ended up disliking the latter because of that. 

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well, there are many times when an attack comes from out of the screen and I can't see it coming. The fact I have no control over the camera doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> //HbS



Don't have to see it coming, I never did. That is to say situation awareness is pretty key.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I know. *But I judge the game by what I have. I don't care if it's great on another platform. If it's shit on PC, then it's shit to me, as I don't own a PS2.* DMC4 works fine, though. I won't play it until I beat DMC3.
> 
> //HbS



do you suffer from severe autism?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 29, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Dante is an extremely cheesy character, and always has been. He's a japanese ninja turtle. Capcom thought "what do kids think is cool?" and threw it all in one character with horribly written dialogue and one-liners that make you cringe.
> 
> The crude reality is we don't like the new Dante because he is not aimed at us. For all the cheese in the old Dante, he was, in the end, a total badass who shredded a guitar like nobody's business WHILST slaying demons, fucked bitches and ate pizza. Just as juvenile as the new Dante and made out to be just as edgy, the definition as perceived by japan having simply changed over the years.
> 
> ...



Sorta. But DmC's case it TRIES (oh my lord does it try) to force feed you their shit at like every given instance making it less than tolerable. Devil May Cry sticks with the Castlevania notion of main character enters location for whatever reason. And you go exploring and fight monsters while there's a sort of plot for giving you a reason for doing half the shit you're doing. Some one liners here and there, BOOM, end of story.

Meanwhile DmC tries to be a DEEP and MEANINGFUL block buster movie in a fucking action game. The wrong genre for a story. Not to mention it was just bleh.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2013)

DmC suffers from try hard and am I cool yet gaiz? too edgy for me nonsense

game's presentation is fumbling all over the place like nuDante's asshole got raped by fetus Demon


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

The World said:


> DmC suffers from try hard and am I cool yet gaiz? too edgy for me nonsense
> 
> game's presentation is fumbling all over the place like nuDante's asshole got raped by fetus Demon



Uncle Dante at least knows where such things belong.
Under his foot eating dirt.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 29, 2013)

>B-BUT MUH EDGE

He's terrible and not fun.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 29, 2013)

Managed to fix all controls except camera. Game is enjoyable, but nothing special. Has some frustrating controls and elements. I seriously have no idea why people consider it so great

And I don't get one thing. In DMC3, which is happening before DMC1, Dante knows Virgil, but in DMC1 he has no idea who the Dark Knight is


Unlosing Ranger said:


> I never had any problems with the camera besides the centipede boss fight.
> Boy oh boy you'll have fun with that.


Are you talking about the one in mission 4? Jesus, that took ages. Beat it on my first try, took 2 purple hits, but most of the fight I was basicly staring at the wall the game forced me to watch, and I couldn't even see the boss except when it was passing under the little bridge I stood on.

I had this much HP for 75% of the fight...


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Sorta. But DmC's case it TRIES (oh my lord does it try) to force feed you their shit at like every given instance making it less than tolerable. Devil May Cry sticks with the Castlevania notion of main character enters location for whatever reason. And you go exploring and fight monsters while there's a sort of plot for giving you a reason for doing half the shit you're doing. Some one liners here and there, BOOM, end of story.
> 
> Meanwhile DmC tries to be a DEEP and MEANINGFUL block buster movie in a fucking action game. *The wrong genre for a story.* Not to mention it was just bleh.


DmC is basicly "They Live" of games, right?

Bolded part is extremely wrong. Plus, nothing stops you from skipping cutscenes and ignoring the story.

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Bolded part is extremely wrong. Plus, nothing stops you from *skipping cutscenes and ignoring the story.*
> 
> //HbS



There is no such thing in modern games


Hunted by sister said:


> Are you talking about the one in mission 4? Jesus, that took ages. Beat it on my first try, took 2 purple hits, but most of the fight I was basicly staring at the wall the game forced me to watch, and I couldn't even see the boss except when it was passing under the little bridge I stood on.
> 
> I had this much HP for 75% of the fight...
> 
> //HbS



That's the one.
Worst one in the game.
Of course I never got that low on health or really had to use items in the game, but that friend is annoying unless you know how to kill him right at the start quickly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Managed to fix all controls except camera. Game is enjoyable, but nothing special. Has some frustrating controls and elements. I seriously have no idea why people consider it so great
> 
> 
> 
> //HbS



[YOUTUBE]E-h-qByrcxM[/YOUTUBE]
It's a game meant to be played more than once unlike DmC


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 29, 2013)

DmC is the Twilight of games, its story and themes only appeals to a niche group of hipster teenagers, mostly females, who are into that type of lame emo stuff.

Which is kind of funny since they made this reboot to wide their consumer base yet they made it even less appealing to the masses.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2013)

that and the dudebro crowd


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is no such thing in modern games


You can't skip DMC cutscenes? 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's the one.
> Worst one in the game.
> Of course I never got that low on health or really had to use items in the game, but that friend is annoying unless you know how to kill him right at the start quickly.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 29, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Managed to fix all controls except camera. Game is enjoyable, but nothing special. Has some frustrating controls and elements. I seriously have no idea why people consider it so great
> 
> *And I don't get one thing. In DMC3, which is happening before DMC1, Dante knows Virgil, but in DMC1 he has no idea who the Dark Knight is
> *
> ...



Yes cuz Dante is gonna recognize a form of Vergil he never saw before which he thought was dead for years up until he showed his face in the last fight between them and dropped his amulet in which Dante reminisces this fact.



> DmC is basicly "They Live" of games, right?
> 
> Bolded part is extremely wrong. Plus, nothing stops you from skipping cutscenes and ignoring the story.



A. A terrible rendition
B. It breaks the flow of the game when you get shit like having to run around with Kat and listening to her shit until the the game gets started or most in battle cutscenes

Even then you have the water down made in China gameplay with color coded enemies while using color coded weapons and they attack about as frequently as an old lady in a wheelchair regardless of difficulty.

Are you seriously trying to defend this or are your standards that low?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 29, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Dante is an extremely cheesy character, and always has been. He's a japanese ninja turtle. Capcom thought "what do kids think is cool?" and threw it all in one character with horribly written dialogue and one-liners that make you cringe.
> 
> The crude reality is we don't like the new Dante because he is not aimed at us. For all the cheese in the old Dante, he was, in the end, a total badass who shredded a guitar like nobody's business WHILST slaying demons, fucked bitches and ate pizza. Just as juvenile as the new Dante and made out to be just as edgy, the definition as perceived by japan having simply changed over the years.
> 
> ...



Difference is, Dante knew he was a goof and never carried himself seriously and you weren't either. He had his moments of solemness but more than anything he carried himself very casually.

DmC Dante is so supposed to be *SO EDGY* and clearly meant to be taken seriously in spite of his corny dialogue and mannerisms. I mean did you see the opening cutscene? THREESOME WITH STRIPPERS SO COOL. EDGY. XTREME.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 29, 2013)

> You can't skip DMC cutscenes?



They hide the loading in the cutscenes which makes them unskippable or in other cases in battle.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 29, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Yes cuz Dante is gonna recognize a form of Vergil he never saw before which he thought was dead for years up until he showed his face in the last fight between them and dropped his amulet in which Dante reminisces this fact.


Didn't he see the amulet during the first fight? Even after Dark Knight has shown his face and drop the amulet Dante didn't recognize him. Unless the let's play I watched cut something out.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Even then you have the water down made in China gameplay with color coded enemies while using color coded weapons and they attack about as frequently as an old lady in a wheelchair regardless of difficulty.


About gameplay: I played DmC for like 5 minutes, so I can't say much, but so far I've noticed this:
- superior controls
- much better handling and responsiveness than what DMC3 offered
- free camera, unlike the locked-on shit in DMC3
- no lock-on ability. I don't miss it, since I can't switch lock-on targets in DMC3 because of broken controls, so I tend to not use it anyway
- stable 65-70PS. Not bad. DMC3 runs anything between 20 and 50. 


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Are you seriously trying to defend this or are your standards that low?


I am willing to give the new game a fair chance. I literally play games from every genre, so it doesn't bother me at all that DmC is a bit different from other games, which I haven't played, by the way, except for DMC3 which I am enjoying, but not much. Old Dante was amusing at first, but appereantly they depleted his awesomness in the first few cutscenes. I've just beated Sword Brothers and all Dante is now is one-liners too cringeworthy even for a parody. New Dante... asshole, but relateable. No emo-ness found, though. Will judge later. 


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> They hide the loading in the cutscenes which makes them unskippable or in other cases in battle.


No they don't. Atleast not on PC. I can skip cutscenes the moment they begin. And I am very sure I saw a loading screen before that.

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I'm sorry, but if you have to play the game twice to enjoy it, then there's something wrong with the game.
> //HbS



Then you haven't been playing the right kinds of games.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry, I don't have the time to play exactly the same thing with few extra abilities. And usually NG+ is an artifical shelf-life extender. A really bad business practice born from selling used games.

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Sorry, I don't have the time to play exactly the same thing with few extra abilities. And usually NG+ is an artifical shelf-life extender. A really bad business practice born from selling used games.
> 
> //HbS



Have you ever played chrono trigger?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Have you ever played chrono trigger?


Nope, it's on my backlog :S

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Nope, it's on my backlog :S
> 
> //HbS



Then go ahead and drop it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then go ahead and drop it.


Is it no good for a single playthrough?

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Is it no good for a single playthrough?
> 
> //HbS



Most of the praise you hear is from more than one playthrough.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 29, 2013)

But is the first playthrough broken or sucks compared to NG+, like DMC3?

//HbS


----------



## superbatman86 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> But is the first playthrough broken or sucks compared to NG+, like DMC3?
> 
> //HbS


Wow just wow.This would be funny if it weren't so sad


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 29, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Sorry, I don't have the time to play exactly the same thing with few extra abilities. And usually NG+ is an artifical shelf-life extender. A really bad business practice born from selling used games.
> 
> //HbS



Not all games are the same. Some games aren't replayable and have nothing to gain from multiple runs. Others are very much replayable and have plenty of new shit to offer with multiple runs from new enemy strategies, new available combos and bosses who have a bigger attack list in higher difficulties.

DMC is the latter.


----------



## God (Dec 30, 2013)

Gino said:


> What are you even saying.....



it's self-explanatory
lrn2read pls
kthnxbai


----------



## Gino (Dec 30, 2013)

Cubey said:


> it's self-explanatory
> lrn2read pls
> kthnxbai



I wondering why I just woke up I guess my Cubey senses were tingling no bitch explain what you meant or get rolled on fool.


----------



## God (Dec 30, 2013)

gino
pls stop being a ^ (use bro) 


and donte is awful


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> DmC is the Twilight of games, its story and themes only appeals to a niche group of hipster teenagers, mostly females, who are into that type of lame emo stuff.
> 
> Which is kind of funny since they made this reboot to wide their consumer base yet they made it even less appealing to the masses.



Twilight comparisons? Really? It's gonna be 2014 and people still can't accept Twilight is not the root of all evil? Final Fantasy VIII is a shitty game with a shitty story but that doesn't make it like Twilight.

Nor do I see any similarities between Twilight and DmC. Hell, how is DmC even "emo"? Dante broods less than most heroes nowadays despite having every reason to be miserable. His angst is handled in a more realistic self-destructive cycle of booze, women and later just killing and hating demons out of revenge.

So, no, it's not Twilight. Just like The Room isn't Twilight and MGS4 isn't Twilight. Not everything people think id bad is Twilight or even close to it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 30, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not all games are the same. Some games aren't replayable and have nothing to gain from multiple runs. Others are very much replayable and have plenty of new shit to offer with multiple runs from new enemy strategies, new available combos and bosses who have a bigger attack list in higher difficulties.
> 
> DMC is the latter.


But it's a bad thing to do if it detracts from the first run. If you have to play the same game twice to truly enjoy it, you've done something wrong. I just don't have the time.

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> But it's a bad thing to do if it detracts from the first run. If you have to play the same game twice to truly enjoy it, you've done something wrong. I just don't have the time.
> 
> //HbS



The enjoyment curve on these types of games going above and beyond.
DMC3 is a skill based game, of course you have to play it more than once.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 30, 2013)

superbatman86 said:


> Wow just wow.This would be funny if it weren't so sad


On PC it *is* broken.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> The enjoyment curve on these types of games going above and beyond.
> DMC3 is a skill based game, of course you have to play it more than once.


Skill has little to do with what I'm talking about. Unless you're talking about skills that carry onto NG+.

//HbS


----------



## superbatman86 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> On PC it *is* broken.
> 
> Skill has little to do with what I'm talking about. Unless you're talking about skills that carry onto NG+.
> 
> //HbS


Your kinda clueless when it comes to these games aren't you?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 30, 2013)

superbatman86 said:


> Your kinda clueless when it comes to these games aren't you?


I just don't like the idea of replaying the same thing many times, especially if the first time is not enjoyable by design. I have a job, an evolved relationship, and 120 games on my backlog. Why exactly am I wrong to want the full enjoyment from the first run, instead of wasting however many hours it takes to finish the first playthrough?

The only NG+ I enjoyed was Dark Souls. But not because of NG+, but because the game was that good.

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh my god please don't tell someone to drop Chrono Trigger.

That's just cruel


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Oh my god please don't tell someone to drop Chrono Trigger.
> 
> That's just cruel



I'm a very cruel person.


----------



## superbatman86 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I just don't like the idea of replaying the same thing many times, especially if the first time is not enjoyable by design. I have a job, an evolved relationship, and 120 games on my backlog. Why exactly am I wrong to want the full enjoyment from the first run, instead of wasting however many hours it takes to finish the first playthrough?
> 
> The only NG+ I enjoyed was Dark Souls. But not because of NG+, but because the game was that good.
> 
> //HbS


Because your complaining about a game thats deep enough to get better the more you play it.A game that gets better the better you get at it.This is a genre that actually depends on your skill to be great.And it takes time to develop those skills which means playing it more than once which since you said is a problem for you is a genre you should just skip.


----------



## Gino (Dec 31, 2013)

I just recognized this thread belongs to me now.........heh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 31, 2013)

Donte is so fucking cool and edgy!


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 31, 2013)

So I actually bought and played through it recently. Game play was alright, those new colored enemies are pointless though. 

Oh and the Vergil in the Vergil DLC sucks... he's never felt wimpier, I feel like Yamato is made of paper or something.  

The lack of lock on pisses me off too cause eventually you'll try to grab one of those irritating as fuck flying enemies and fail grabbing one of those shield fuckers instead and then you're gonna get a spear through the face..  

The combat on the ground is disappointing too, essentially the game encourages you to juggle most of the enemies in the air, while that's fun for a bit it gets a little repetitive, I feel like I'm just doing the same few combos over and over after a while. 

Ground combat is just too dangerous in this one unless you use the Aquila, I don't know I felt like the Rebellion had better crowd control ability in DMC3 and 4.   

I didn't hate the main game but I didn't love it either, Dante isn't as bad as I thought he would be but Mundus... omg what did they do to Mundus... he comes off as a fat angry foul mouthed sore loser now rather than a threatening and all powerful devil. His dialogue is PAINFUL.. His boss battle is PATHETIC and the sex scene thrown in there is PUTRID, just to get three P words in here for the sake of it >_> in any case I hated all of those things about THIS "Mundus"   

Vergil isn't bad character wise either but as I said his combat is lack luster, he feels far FAR more repetitive than Dante ever does and ugh playing him is a chore, I could NOT finish the DLC.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 31, 2013)

superbatman86 said:


> Because your complaining about a game thats deep enough to get better the more you play it.A game that gets better the better you get at it.This is a genre that actually depends on your skill to be great.And it takes time to develop those skills which means playing it more than once which since you said is a problem for you is a genre you should just skip.


I am not new to this genre of games. I am complaining about two things:
- horrid PC port that makes the game nearly unplayable bad
- the fact that the first playthrough is appereantly a chore you have to get done before actually playing the "real" game. That's just a stupid way to do things

Anyway, I came here looking for help, trying to make DMC3 actually work, and instead I got shat on for DARING not to like the game, despite the fact it's incredibly bad on PC, and also for having the AUDACITY of being willing to give the new game a fair chance and look at it from an unbiased perspective. That's just sweet.

//HbS


----------



## Gino (Dec 31, 2013)

Blame Ubisoft not the game playa.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 31, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I am not new to this genre of games. I am complaining about two things:
> - horrid PC port that makes the game nearly unplayable bad
> - the fact that the first playthrough is appereantly a chore you have to get done before actually playing the "real" game. That's just a stupid way to do things
> 
> ...



Oh you needed help with DMC3 PC? What's the problem you're having cause I have it working myself.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 31, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Oh you needed help with DMC3 PC? What's the problem you're having cause I have it working myself.


I can't control the camera with right stick (only keyboard arrows), the game thinks my Xbox360 pad has one stick, and both are treated as WSAD movement. Besides that, Shoot/Jump buttons will do either at random. Back button and left bumper are also treated as one. 

And I can't change lock-on targets. I just hit the button over and over and hope for the best. That was especially annoying during the Cerberus fight.  

There are also multiple frame drops, DMC3 runs at half the FPS of DMC 2013 and one-third of DMC4 FPS.

I'm using Xpadder, and I wiped DMC3SE.ini clean. It should work...

By the way, how do I do the basic launch move? Sometimes it works sometimes not. 

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 31, 2013)

DMC3 launch move? Backward+Lock on+Attack


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 31, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> DMC3 launch move? Backward+Lock on+Attack


Thanks. Every other move so far, I got down. 

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Dec 31, 2013)

I just finished DmC as well. Since DMC4 (the only DMC that I played before) kicked my shit in, I only played on the second difficulty, although that was too easy in hindsight (got away with tanking a lot of damage)

Now as you can guess, since I only played DMC4, my nostalgia for previous DMC games and thus old Dante hardly exists, which is why I didn't care about his character change much.
And from a gameplay perspective, I really enjoyed it. Switching between all these different weapons and combos is fun, although after the few hours of my first playthrough, I don't have the finesse to get consistent S+ rankings yet. When I do get hit, it usually feels like my own fault, which is how such a game should be.
I can't compare how it plays on a high level compared to old DmC games, but it's more than enough for me.
And let's be honest about one thing... the game clearly has much more interesting/impressive environments than the previous ones.
Especially that Club level was a feast on the eyes.

Am I imagining this, or does the game make offscreen enemies a lot less aggressive if not INACTIVE? It makes sense since the camera is often so close that charging enemies and projectile attacks would require lightning reflexes to avoid if they come from the bottom, but it also feels like that could be... abused.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 31, 2013)

Zaru said:


> And let's be honest about one thing... the game clearly has much more interesting/impressive environments than the previous ones.


Nope.

Let's be honest about another thing, anyone can enjoy whatever they want, but suggesting that this schlock has anything superior to actual DMC games is just a travesty.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 31, 2013)

I've just discovered DMC3 resets to mono sound as soon as I exit options menu. I want stereo god damn it 


			
				Zaru said:
			
		

> Am I imagining this, or does the game make offscreen enemies a lot less aggressive if not INACTIVE? It makes sense since the camera is often so close that charging enemies and projectile attacks would require lightning reflexes to avoid if they come from the bottom, but it also feels like that could be... abused.


In DMC3 camera angles consistently refuse to show you enemies so you can't see attacks coming at all...


Joakim Mogren said:


> Nope.
> 
> Let's be honest about another thing, anyone can enjoy whatever they want, but suggesting that this schlock has anything superior to actual DMC games is just a travesty.


Graphics, controls, voice acting, writing, story, environments...

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Dec 31, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Nope.
> 
> Let's be honest about another thing, anyone can enjoy whatever they want, but suggesting that this schlock has anything superior to actual DMC games is just a travesty.



You seem to have a severe case of hurt nostalgic feelings, though.
While DmC has its share of boring indoor environments as well, many of the environments made me go "wow" despite not even playing the graphically superior PC version. You'll have a hard time convincing me that the mostly grey/brown environments and unimaginative architecture of older games (Fucking Sewer levels?) could have the same effect. I'm not even talking about pure graphical power btw, because old and ugly as fuck games like Alice have even more imaginative/creative environments.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 31, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I can't control the camera with right stick (only keyboard arrows), the game thinks my Xbox360 pad has one stick, and both are treated as WSAD movement. Besides that, Shoot/Jump buttons will do either at random. Back button and left bumper are also treated as one.
> 
> And I can't change lock-on targets. I just hit the button over and over and hope for the best. That was especially annoying during the Cerberus fight.
> 
> ...



Ah I got the steam version and it gives you a handy tool to switch things up really all it does is switch your .ini stuff around. 

You can manually edit the .ini for the same effect to switch your sticks around change this value to look like this 

L<->R = 1 

it'll be under a large column that will look similar to this 

[XBOX 360 For Windows (Controller)]
START = 7
SELECT = 6
CIRCLE = 1
TRIANGLE = 3
SQUARE = 2
CROSS = 0
L1 = 4
R1 = 5
L2 = 11
R2 = 12
L3 = 8
R3 = 9
L<->R = 1 

If it doesn't have that last value add it but it most likely has it, just set to 0 

As for fps problems I experience it in a couple of rooms as well, it was nothing that made me get too annoyed though the fix is to delete some of the sound files. Particularly the menu sound files. 

These are the ones, I suppose you don't have to delete all of them, I personally didn't delete any as the slow down didn't happen except for a few certain areas. 

Battle_01.bin
Battle_01b.bin
Battle_03.bin
Battle_05.bin
Battle_06.bin
Battle_07.bin
Battle_08.bin
Boss_01b.bin
Boss_02b.bin
Boss_03b.bin
Boss_04b.bin
Boss_05b.bin
Boss_06b.bin
Boss_08b.bin
Jester.bin
Jikushinzou.bin
Kaze_01.bin
Kaze_02.bin
Kaze_03.bin
Kaze_04.bin
Kaze_05.bin
Kaze_06.bin
Maguma.bin
Mizu_01.bin
Mizu_02.bin
m_demo_04_004.bin
m_demo_04_004v.bin
m_demo_09_003.bin
m_demo_09_003v.bin
m_demo_10_002.bin
m_demo_10_002v.bin
m_demo_15_001.bin
m_demo_15_001v.bin
m_demo_19_001.bin
m_demo_19_016.bin
Nausica.bin
Room_01.bin
Stage_01.bin
Stage_02.bin
Stage_02b.bin
Stage_03.bin
Stage_04.bin
Stage_04b.bin
Stage_05.bin
Stage_05b.bin
Stage_06.bin
Stage_07.bin
Stage_08.bin
Stage_09.bin
T_bossb.bin 

As for enemies attacking you off screen really the only ones you have to worry about are Hells Lust, the red ones, just be alert when they're around and try to finish them first if possible. This really shouldn't happen too often either as most of the areas in the game are confined leaving no room for enemies to wander out of sight. 

Oh and about this being better than the original DMC, I think you may be letting the PC port of DMC3 poison your outlook. 

The charm of DMC is it's simplicity in story and characters all of which are always likeable while the main point of the game is the action. 

Besides don't tell me you didn't cringe when you saw the first scene with Mundus and heard the awful dialogue... 

DMC3-4 had good voice actors so yeah, 3 had good graphics for it's time and if you get the PC port of 4 it's just as good and better than this new one in some areas. DmC covers up a lot of textures with shaders for shining and a lot of bloom, while I feel that some of their textures are good I feel like DMC4 is more pleasing to the eye on PC. 

That's my opinion but it's fact that there's not a whole world of difference between PC DMC4 and DmC graphics. 

Oh and the story of DmC? I hated how they were shoving their simplistic political views in my face, especially because I hate politics, I feel like they were trying way too hard to be clever. 

You'll forgive me for saying the original DMC's lines come across as more clever than this blatant political junk, I'd rather the cheesy lines personally.  

To each their own though. I didn't hate DmC but for everything it did better there was also something it did worse. Mainly the combat. This post is long enough though..


----------



## Zaru (Dec 31, 2013)

"Fuck you."
"Fuck YOU."
"FUCK YOUUUUU"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 31, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Ah I got the steam version and it gives you a handy tool to switch things up really all it does is switch your .ini stuff around.
> 
> You can manually edit the .ini for the same effect to switch your sticks around change this value to look like this
> 
> ...


I didn't think of setting it to 0  and the tool doesn't recognize my gamepad. I'll try that as soon as I'm done editing my I Am Alive video.

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 31, 2013)

Zaru said:


> "Fuck you."
> "Fuck YOU."
> "FUCK YOUUUUU"



Btw that off camera thing with enemies being inactive started in DMC4, if you keep an enemy off the camera in there it won't attack. 

That's fine if you like this new combat, It's alright it doesn't take much skill to master though, if you abuse air juggling and the game basically encourages you to do so you'll never take a single hit. It's easy to do too, just angel lift after a roulette spin, follow with aerial rave, angel lift, use another weapon, smash down. use Eryx shockwave attack, rinse and repeat.  

Annoying enemy that would get in your way like a witch? Use Aquila's round trip to stun her for a while.  

As I said I don't hate DmC but after playing all the DMC games I can definitely say the combat has been simplified to the point where you have less options, only a few moves have a useful purpose, and air combat is what you need to do to finish an enemy.  

As for the enviroments some of them are interesting in DmC and then some of them are just a bunch of flash, seriously man the club? It's just a bunch of flashing shaders of different colors. 

The ONLY DMC that had boring dull levels is 2, the rest of the games have well textured meticulously created areas. I mean c'mon, it's super easy to create a few reactangular shapes, make them bob up and down and write a simple shader for glowing and psychedelic affects. It's much more work to create a gothic castle with all it's arches and intricacies in it's decor and then texture it properly.  

I'm not trying to sound like a DmC hater cause I'm not I liked it but any fool can design a level like the club in mere minutes with a map tool and if they know how to write shaders for the engine involved. 

Only a level designer who's mastered their trade can effectively recreate gothic architecture, it's very complex especially in this age where 3D models are demanded over simple textures for the intricate trims. 

I mean have you seen DMC1? All that intricate architecture morphed into demonic twists and vile forms... That was not simple to make back in the day. 

Also yeah Alice is impressive as hell, especially considering it's running on the Quake 3 engine, I had never dreamed one could do so much with it. 

@HBS yeah set it to the opposite of what it is now basically.


----------



## Gino (Dec 31, 2013)

Who gives a shit about environments you don't fight the environments Dmc is straight ass and this is coming from someone who played the game @1080p 60fps


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Oh and the story of DmC? I hated how they were shoving their simplistic political views in my face, especially because I hate politics, I feel like they were trying way too hard to be clever.
> 
> You'll forgive me for saying the original DMC's lines come across as more clever than this blatant political junk, I'd rather the cheesy lines personally.



"The media is the enemy, specifically Fox News"


----------



## Zaru (Dec 31, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> The only and I mean ONLY bad thing about new DmC were the enemies that FORCED you to use angel or devil weapons. That was probably the worst design decision ever in the history of DMC. Seriously it breaks the flow up so much that I wanted to cry.



I also didn't understand why they'd incentivise a diverse style of weapon usage and then limit it in many encounters.

Although that one arena where the floor constantly changed to angel/demon damage was interesting to fight on.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I also didn't understand why they'd incentivise a diverse style of weapon usage and then limit it in many encounters.
> 
> Although that one arena where the floor constantly changed to angel/demon damage was interesting to fight on.



That was in the Lilith stage right? That was pretty fun.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> I said I HATE Vergil in DmC... his attacks are pathetic, the variety in them is pathetic and he just feels weak.
> 
> His options are quite limited and while his angel attacks have good range he lacks in strength, I feel like he's MUCH weaker than Dante not even because I lose with him but because it takes longer to kill enemies at the same difficulty than with Dante. He gets repetitive pretty quick too.
> 
> ...



Truestyle is about being flashy and showing off skill not about being efficient. 

As for Vergil, I guess you simply can't enjoy the way you are supposed to play him, can't help you there


----------



## Mael (Dec 31, 2013)

Just a fanart from a friend of mine:


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 31, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Truestyle is about being flashy and showing off skill not about being efficient.
> 
> As for Vergil, I guess you simply can't enjoy the way you are supposed to play him, can't help you there



Style in DMC can always be flashy AND efficient. One DRI looks bad ass and is enough to finish him off with another set of combo's afterward. I disagree here, taking the enemies out quickly is also a factor for me. That's not to say he's slow he could have done it quicker though. Especially using Gilgameshes killer bee in conjunction with aerial rave from Rebellion and Yamato since Gilgamesh does a bit more damage.

Supposed to play? You trolling or something? In any case no I don't enjoy it, I feel like his skills have been nerfed since three, particularly the instance mentioned below about the finishing move of his standard combo not having as much range as it used to.

As I said it's not like I ever died or got hit a ton with Vergil, his strikes just feel weaker period even when finishing the combo with a devil move instead of your regular strike. It certainly doesn't have the impact of smacking them down with Arbiters Trinity smash. He also doesn't have as much versatility and he's less able in the air then Dante. You also have to be somewhat more evasive cause his attacks don't have much range save for dimensional slash or it's called judgement now I think, whatever which I usually use a just charged one as a finisher more than anything else or to knock back a particularly pesky enemy.


----------



## Lance (Dec 31, 2013)

Finally DIS DmC thread, first off let me start off by saying, I love vergil, easily my favorite character ever drawn. But this new DmC game, I played it, story was fucked up but was fun to play and I hated that vergil design. God aweful.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2013)

Mael said:


> Just a fanart from a friend of mine:



Give your friend a cookie.


----------



## superbatman86 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I am not new to this genre of games. I am complaining about two things:
> - horrid PC port that makes the game nearly unplayable bad
> - the fact that the first playthrough is appereantly a chore you have to get done before actually playing the "real" game. That's just a stupid way to do things
> 
> ...


Well the fact your saying a game is bad because of a bad port is just mind boggling especially on a game from 2 generations ago.And second the first play through is only a chore if your bad at games and refuse to learn.Like I said your just not good enough to get the most out of the game.

And you got shat on because you claimed the new inferior game was better because you couldn't get it to work right.Buy a ps2 its like 20 bucks and play the original or get the hd collection.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 31, 2013)

Revampstyles said:


> Finally DIS DmC thread, first off let me start off by saying, I love vergil, easily my favorite character ever drawn. But this new DmC game, I played it, story was fucked up but was fun to play and I hated that vergil design. God aweful.



I hate his new voice actor too, he's too soft. The original one was unique and had a certain threatening tone to it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2013)

DmC is gonna be free for PSN plus in january. Worth a look?


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> DmC is gonna be free for PSN plus in january. Worth a look?



It's definitely worth a look for free especially. Just don't put your expectations as high as in previous games. There's a lot of small annoyances in the combat that brings it down from previous standards.


----------



## Lance (Dec 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> DmC is gonna be free for PSN plus in january. Worth a look?





Kyokkai said:


> It's definitely worth a look for free especially. Just don't put your expectations as high as in previous games. There's a lot of small annoyances in the combat that brings it down from previous standards.



This and DO NOT BELIEVE THIS STORY! Damn I can not believe this story got a go ahead. Damn you original author! Why did you let it go? When I first played the new DmC my whole childhood came crashing down seeing that punk Dante and the story almost killed me, especially the mom part.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 31, 2013)

Revampstyles said:


> This and DO NOT BELIEVE THIS STORY! Damn I can not believe this story got a go ahead. Damn you original author! Why did you let it go? When I first played the new DmC my whole childhood came crashing down seeing that punk Dante and the story almost killed me, especially the mom part.



Dante was the least of the offenses for me.. at least he resembles original Dante's personality at the end.. He also still has his honor. 

Mundus was the most offensive, followed by middle aged balding Sparda... WTF and yeah Eva too. 

I liked it better when those characters were mysterious, some characters SHOULD just stay mysterious. 

Anyways there's no need to overreact either. The combat is still okay enough to afford you a few hours of entertainment and if you can get it for free why not? It's not like this is canon anyways I can safely forget about the horrible new character designs. 

That's not to say it's not painful at some points, the opening cutscene dialogue is as if an 11 year old who just started cussing and learning about sex wrote it. After I saw that I was ready to quit but I pushed through anyways. It's passable. That's all that can be said about it really when compared to the original series.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Mundus



"feast on his beating heart....."


----------



## Lance (Dec 31, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Dante was the least of the offenses for me.. at least he resembles original Dante's personality at the end.. He also still has his honor.
> 
> Mundus was the most offensive, followed by middle aged balding Sparda... WTF and yeah Eva too.
> 
> ...



Oh no! I think you misunderstood me. The game itself was fun to play. Its the story that bugged me. His father betrayed his kind in favor of humans thats all I needed to know and his mother being human was the only thing ever revealed. I had problem with them fucking up Vergil, almost made me pity the fool more than admire him like I did in DmC 2 and 3. And also the story is my main concern. Again the game was fun to play and all but characters were handled poorly and story holds no relevance. (I find myself repeating what I already said


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 1, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> "feast on his beating heart....."



"You don't fuck with a god" 

... That line is pathetic. Mundus doesn't fucking talk like that. He let's his giant angelic stone form speak for him. 

Fucking Ninja Theory thinking this game is more mature with stupid dialogue like that. 

Oh and 

"So the world is your bitch as am I" 

.... Fucking awful 

@Revamp 

My apologies I suppose I did misunderstand.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 1, 2014)

That control fix didn't work  I guess I'll just not use lock-on often and camera controls


superbatman86 said:


> Well the fact your saying a game is bad because of a bad port is just mind boggling especially on a game from 2 generations ago.And second the first play through is only a chore if your bad at games and refuse to learn.Like I said your just not good enough to get the most out of the game.


You have no idea how skilled I am. I'll give you a hint - most fights go on with an SS rank. Is that bad for a person who played this only for 3 hours with bugged controls? The only boss I've died to so far was Cerberus, and I'm past the Twins. Didn't have the time to play past that. 


superbatman86 said:


> And you got shat on because you claimed the new inferior game was better because you couldn't get it to work right.Buy a ps2 its like 20 bucks and play the original or get the hd collection.


Oh please. There are much older games that work flawlessly on new systems. I am not buying a console for a single game, it's not worth the hassle. Also, camera and controls are superior in new DmC, sorry.  

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 1, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> That control fix didn't work  I guess I'll just not use lock-on often and camera controls
> 
> You have no idea how skilled I am. I'll give you a hint - most fights go on with an SS rank. Is that bad for a person who played this only for 3 hours with bugged controls? The only boss I've died to so far was Cerberus, and I'm past the Twins. Didn't have the time to play past that.
> 
> ...



Shit.. You got it from steam right and the GPadCfg.exe didn't work out? 

That's pretty typical for skill actually btw not to say you suck but that's average. Highly skilled player not only get triple S ranks but don't even take a single hit. Cerberus included.  

I'll agree the camera is better in the new DmC but the new controls... that's debatable. 

Especially for Stinger, Shoulder+attack+forward was much more efficient than forward x2+attack. 

Unlike in previous DMC's it's a bitch to pull of directly after a combo which is bad cause that's a good time to get million stab in.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah, gamepad setup doesn't even recognize my controller. And that SS rank was with jump and shoot on one button. Fixed that now, though. 

Try fighting Cerberus without lock-on DMC3 is so dependant on :S I'll have time tomorrow to finally continue the game.

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 1, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, gamepad setup doesn't even recognize my controller. And that SS rank was with jump and shoot on one button. Fixed that now, though.
> 
> Try fighting Cerberus without lock-on DMC3 is so dependant on :S I'll have time tomorrow to finally continue the game.
> 
> //HbS



Actually I don't lock on too much with Cerb xP I use the shotty on his ice and then rush in for some aerial raves/ground combos before backing out. 

When he falls I use combo 2+million stab to do some decent damage  

Honestly if you're willing to pay a touch more Logitech pads work well with this game. As long as you avoid the rumble feature you won't pay too much more.  

This one is of decent quality and well priced




Lol even a ps3 controller with motion joy might work better who knows ;P but the logitech is a sure thing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 2, 2014)

Gameplay was a snorefest.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 2, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Actually I don't lock on too much with Cerb xP I use the shotty on his ice and then rush in for some aerial raves/ground combos before backing out.
> 
> When he falls I use combo 2+million stab to do some decent damage
> 
> ...


Even if it was 10$ I can't really afford it  I also have a classic Apollo controller, but I can't find it for the life of me. And I'm pretty scared the game will treat the right stick as 1-4 buttons. PCSX2 did, when I tried to play Ace Combat 5.

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 2, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Even if it was 10$ I can't really afford it  I also have a classic Apollo controller, but I can't find it for the life of me. And I'm pretty scared the game will treat the right stick as 1-4 buttons. PCSX2 did, when I tried to play Ace Combat 5.
> 
> //HbS



Lol hopefully not, in theory any Dinput controller should work. 

360 Had to go and make it Xinput though so it doesn't work with older games. Especially not lazy ports like this one ;P 

I've seen people fix their problems though, here's another fix you can try in the DMC3SE.ini 

Go into the DMC3SE.ini file and swap the numbers beside the analog buttons. For example, if the numbers beside the analog are something like this:

L3: 10
R3: 11

Change them to:

L3: 11 
R3: 10 

It may have something different, the point is try switching them.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 2, 2014)

I gave up on fixing the controls. Fighting in this room with this view was wonderful.

Wall zoomage varied.

Fought Virgil for the first time. Beat him without taking a hit. And then he slaughters me in a cutscene. That's just counter-satisfying  and now I'm Jonah.

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

vergil fight one is pretty easy


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2014)

those who have played DmC, a rating out of 10?


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 2, 2014)

Objectively - 5/10.

In comparison to any DMC game or any good hack and slash - 2/10.


----------



## Gino (Jan 2, 2014)

6/10 decent game shitted out by NT......


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2014)

i heard they made the combos and flashier attacks significantly easier to implement, is that true?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2014)

6.7

Gets 6 for the simple fact of not having old Dante, thank God.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2014)

is not having old dante a good thing?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> is not having old dante a good thing?



Lets ask the multiversal pizza.
[YOUTUBE]aEFK_O4CF0U[/YOUTUBE]
Nope.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 3, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> i heard they made the combos and flashier attacks significantly easier to implement, is that true?



They make them LOOK dynamic.

Easier?

They fucking hand you combos on a silver platter. Which requires no work. So it gets repetitve after awhile. Especially since enemies offer no challenge. Which hurts replayability.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2vz5CJU8DM[/YOUTUBE]

This is DmC done by the best Truestylist

This is DMC3 done by the same girl

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UurJkiwZEZI[/YOUTUBE]

You tell me which is more fun to watch.

SHOULD be mentioned to a certain someone that this is done on the PC version.


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2014)

S-S-SENSATIONAL


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2014)

Raidou wit dat GOAT post 

SSS-STYLISH!!!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 3, 2014)

Its that bad that I can pull off the same moves Brea can do in the first video. And I'm nowhere near her level.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 3, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> SHOULD be mentioned to a certain someone that this is done on the PC version.


Nice. She's probably using one of those 10 year old controllers. I had one as well, but put it somewhere after I got X360 pad for Dark Souls, didn't think I'd need one. Can't find it.

//HbS


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2014)

basch providing damning proof of dmc3 still being the best of the bunch


it's sad seeing how nudmc compares though. the repetition is in your face and the scoring system makes the effort seem worthless to boot


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 3, 2014)

? said:


> basch providing damning proof of dmc3 still being the best of the bunch
> 
> 
> it's sad seeing how nudmc compares though. the repetition is in your face and the scoring system makes the effort seem worthless to boot


Well, frankly... in DMC3 I get up to SSS rank by using the same three Rebellion combos over and over... while shooting with E&I.

//HbS


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well, frankly... in DMC3 I get up to SSS rank by using the same three Rebellion combos over and over... while shooting with E&I.
> 
> //HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 3, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well, frankly... in DMC3 I get up to SSS rank by using the same three Rebellion combos over and over... while shooting with E&I.
> 
> //HbS



That's because you're chaining the combos with E&I and still, you'll take a shitload of time to reach SSS that way which will reflect on the level score so you're gonna have a shit score anyway.


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T_RdUPNg6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well, frankly... in DMC3 I get up to SSS rank by using the same three Rebellion combos over and over... while shooting with E&I.
> 
> //HbS



Like death said, it must take you a shitload of time to hit sss if that's all you're doing. it's not worth it if you can't get and maintain a high score by mixing your shit up


honestly, for all intents and purposes, it's better to think of dmc 3 as a fighting game with free movement


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 3, 2014)

? said:


> basch providing damning proof of dmc3 still being the best of the bunch
> 
> 
> it's sad seeing how nudmc compares though. the repetition is in your face and the scoring system makes the effort seem worthless to boot



How to win at DmC: Devil May Cry and get instant SSS:

Rebellion and Arbiter

Slash + Slash + Devil Stance & Slash



This combo is basically a OHKO AND instant SSS. This even works on bosses. This not counting Devil Dodging buffs which boosts strength. In which the gif shows.



> honestly, for all intents and purposes, it's better to think of dmc 3 as a fighting game with free movement



Which is why Dante and Vergil translate so well in MVC3.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 3, 2014)

So this dude is now shitting on DMC3 in favor of dmcmC;dMC?

//lbj


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm surprised to see this thread active again.

Speaking of DmC --

Did you know that it was nominated for Gamespot's Game of the Year, in all the platforms?

10 nominations per system category yes. . . and yes, it's Gamespot. . .

I was surprised to see DmC for the PS3, rated 7.5, get a Game of the Year nomination.

. . . So does that mean 7.5 games on Gamespot are GotY worthy?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 3, 2014)

Payed game
Of
The
Year


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2014)

It's probably game of the year for something  else because I highly doubt it's the game itself.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]fPrVpsulbIA[/YOUTUBE]



What... the FUCK is wrong with that guy... 

Like seriously? My little brother is more effective... 

I haven't even watched this fully. The dumb ass can't even solve puzzles ffs... I figured those out in no time at all :l


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]fPrVpsulbIA[/YOUTUBE]


Even compared to me, this is embarassing


? said:


> Like death said, it must take you a shitload of time to hit sss if that's all you're doing. it's not worth it if you can't get and maintain a high score by mixing your shit up


I stack three enemies and do the million stab 

First Boewulf fight was fun. Except those arrows. First time took me by surprise, especially since you can't cancel/dodge out of attack animation. But hey, so far only Darksiders 2 allowed that. 

Is Spiral worth upgrading, or should I wait for whatever next ranged weapon I get?

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 4, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Even compared to me, this is embarassing
> 
> I stack three enemies and do the million stab
> 
> ...



Shotgun is king. If you're done upgrading Rebellion/Agni and Rudra you can upgrade a gun. 

Wouldn't recommend it before then though.  

Spiral is strong enough to not really need an upgrade unless you're playing GunSlinger 

Also that video is equally amusing and painful... 

He's so fucking stupid it's hilarious and for the same reason it hurts to watch. 

He complains about the camera but sits in the same fucking spot and shoots. OMFG MOVE SO THE CAMERA WILL MOVE. 

He uses the grenade launcher and doesn't even fucking know the dodge roll trick that makes the delay faster... 

He ignored Ifrit one of the best fucking weapons in any DMC ever.. 

and the sword on Dante's back is apparently a nice cosmetic touch to him. 

I want to punch him.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2014)

What's the optimal way to try out DMC 1 and 3? I got a PC, a 360 and a PS3. Does the HD collection have noteable improvements that make it preferrable over emulating it as PS2 with higher res + antialiasing?
And considering HbS's problems with the PC version of 3, is it a viable option if I only have modern controllers of the above mentioned consoles to use?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 4, 2014)

Zaru said:


> What's the optimal way to try out DMC 1 and 3? I got a PC, a 360 and a PS3. Does the HD collection have noteable improvements that make it preferrable over emulating it as PS2 with higher res + antialiasing?
> And considering HbS's problems with the PC version of 3, is it a viable option if I only have modern controllers of the above mentioned consoles to use?



PS3 HD collection will offer the smoothest experience. 

1 is perfectly PCSX2 friendly but it still has one glitch when you run on high res that is fixable by spending a few seconds in the select menu. 

3 is a bit rough on emulator it has a few performance dips and the music gets scratchy and skips. 

If you insist on getting it on PC then you'll require a logitech controller or a controller with dinput and not xinput.  

I'd say the collection is the easiest way to go when 1 and 3 are involved.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 4, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Shotgun is king. If you're done upgrading Rebellion/Agni and Rudra you can upgrade a gun.
> 
> Wouldn't recommend it before then though.
> 
> Spiral is strong enough to not really need an upgrade unless you're playing GunSlinger


I keep using Trickster with Rebellion and Ebony/Ivory. And I don't like Agni and Rudra... I stuck with Cerberus. It makes boss fights incredibly easy when needed, and it's a good weapon for my style of play. Fast combos. Other weapons so far (I don't have Boewulf yet, I assume he drops a weapon) have long move animations, and you can't cancel out of those. I prefer dashing all over the place.


Zaru said:


> What's the optimal way to try out DMC 1 and 3? I got a PC, a 360 and a PS3. Does the HD collection have noteable improvements that make it preferrable over emulating it as PS2 with higher res + antialiasing?
> And considering HbS's problems with the PC version of 3, is it a viable option if I only have modern controllers of the above mentioned consoles to use?


Get the HD version for PS3.

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 4, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I keep using Trickster with Rebellion and Ebony/Ivory. And I don't like Agni and Rudra... I stuck with Cerberus. It makes boss fights incredibly easy when needed, and it's a good weapon for my style of play. Fast combos. Other weapons so far (I don't have Boewulf yet, I assume he drops a weapon) have long move animations, and you can't cancel out of those. I prefer dashing all over the place.
> 
> Get the HD version for PS3.
> 
> //HbS



I don't follow, I remember playing and being able to dodge at any time with a jump or a roll. 

I just turned on my pc version of DMC3 and tried it at no time in any combo with any weapon can I not escape with a jump or dodge roll except million stab and I didn't try that so that might be escapable too. You won't get Beowolf from Beowolf but from Vergil.  

It's particularly great for pesky chess pieces who resist stunning.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2014)

i would say get the ps2 versions  the PS3 and 360 version were so low quality its painful. Forget upgrading the textures or anything simple like that, they didn't even have the decency to put the menu's in 16:9 ratio! They are still fucking boxes for both videos and menu's alike


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 4, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Even compared to me, this is embarassing
> 
> I stack three enemies and do the million stab
> 
> ...



Uhhhh....

Then what the fuck is this then?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFSW4_H-WJ8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaqdhIy8_tQ[/YOUTUBE]

Canceling is one of Devil May Cry's biggest techniques to gain more combos.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> It's particularly great for pesky chess pieces who resist stunning.



Am I the only one who finds chess pieces easier than the goddamn angels?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 4, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> PS3 HD collection will offer the smoothest experience.
> 
> 1 is perfectly PCSX2 friendly but it still has one glitch when you run on high res that is fixable by spending a few seconds in the select menu.
> 
> 3 is a bit rough on emulator it has a few performance dips and the music gets scratchy and skips.



Disagree, all three run smoothly on my rig. Your computer must not be very good.


----------



## Gino (Jan 4, 2014)

Playing chaos legion on pcsx2 man this game could have been a good franchise.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2014)

too bad it sucked then and it sucks now


----------



## Gino (Jan 4, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> too bad it sucked then and it sucks now




The idea this game has is not a bad one  and maybe it was you who sucked then and sucked now because I'm having fun.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 4, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Disagree, all three run smoothly on my rig. Your computer must not be very good.



That said, Truestylers use PC versions b/c Turbo mode on there is way better IIRC. Though 4 has the luxury of Turbo mode AND Legendary Dark Knight mode. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2StQ6TVXag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 4, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Am I the only one who finds chess pieces easier than the goddamn angels?



Meh you can't stun either of them cept for when you take the angels shields off. All of their attacks are pretty easy to dodge too. 

I use beowolf on the chess pieces cause they're easier to hit, the angels sometimes get out of your range so I usually only use it in combos rather than as the main weapon to go against them with.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 4, 2014)

>Angels
>Beowulf
>Trickster + Air Trick
>Killer Bee it to death


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> i would say get the ps2 versions  the PS3 and 360 version were so low quality its painful.* Forget upgrading the textures* or anything simple like that, they didn't even have the decency to put the menu's in 16:9 ratio! They are still fucking boxes for both videos and menu's alike



But they did.

Sometimes.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 5, 2014)

@Raidou
I hate Trickster so I settle for Sword. Jump Cancel+melee attack really wears my fingers out especially at DMD.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 5, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Raidou
> I hate Trickster so I settle for Sword. Jump Cancel+melee attack really wears my fingers out especially at DMD.



Play the original GunZ the Duel and master K-style then you'll handle that without any pain or tired fingers ;P


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 6, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> I don't follow, I remember playing and being able to dodge at any time with a jump or a roll.
> 
> I just turned on my pc version of DMC3 and tried it at no time in any combo with any weapon can I not escape with a jump or dodge roll except million stab and I didn't try that so that might be escapable too.





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Uhhhh....
> 
> Then what the fuck is this then?
> 
> Canceling is one of Devil May Cry's biggest techniques to gain more combos.


Maybe there's an input lag because of Xpadder. I'll have to record a piece of gameplay session with Xpadder window on, so I can compare input highlights to what Dante is doing.

//HbS


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But they did.
> 
> Sometimes.



i could not tell


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 7, 2014)

On my first try...

We both had health for 1 hit left, and then my sister entered my room. I looked away from the screen for just enough for that damn ranged ball cut to hit me... 

Didn't help that dashing while locked on when Vergil is teleporting will 80% of the time get you hit. After that death it took me 40 minutes and girlfriend's motivational boobs to beat the fucker. At this rate I'll just ragequit, admitting without shame that I am not good enough yet and just play DMC4 which works fine on PC, and then the new one... and then Deadpool... and then Deponia trilogy, then Descent 3 Mercenary, and finally back to Dota2 and Deus Ex series. 

.... WHY IS EVERYTHING ON MY PLAYLIST STARTING WITH "D" ?!

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 7, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> On my first try...
> 
> We both had health for 1 hit left, and then my sister entered my room. I looked away from the screen for just enough for that damn ranged ball cut to hit me...
> 
> ...



Vergil in all his forms has a pretty simple attack pattern. 

He teles in the air to get you with beowolf? Dodge roll then stinger in and combo till he blocks then dodge roll again cause he's gonna attack, continue combo till he guards, dodge roll, continue combo, her turns devil trigger, move out of the way till it's over cause it's difficult to stun him. 

You can pretty much easily kill him and take no damage. Only time you might have trouble is the last fight but even then he has a pattern.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2014)

For some weird reason I have a harder time with round 2 Vergil than with round 3. And that's more to do with his Beowulf set up being on full priority and DT as well. Since by then not all your stuff is at max.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 7, 2014)

^Vergil's too predictable at 3, imo. When in trouble, he DTs and spams either Judgement Storm or Infinite Helm Breakers.

The 2nd was harder for me because he's come from weird angles with the Bee Sting(was that the name for the aerial kicks?) 

Plus, I'd get impatient and try to fight him in DT form even though I suck at dodging in clutch times.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2014)

The name was Killer Bee.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah, half the time Killer Bee would come from an angle that'd get me hit even when I Trickster-dashed. My biggest problem was when he did the on-ground combo. I'd dash away and often end up dashing towards him for whatever reason. Those are the only times when I got hit. 

After he dropped Boewulf in favour of Yamato, the fight became ridicously easy. That little sliver of my health, not enough to tank one void ball cut? That was all I had at the point where he switched weapons.

And the most effective way to deal with him, while not stylish at all, is to wait for him to do a Killer Bee, jump with Air Hike, and then slam down. Is there an opening? Do a Million Stab. There isn't? Jump again. Except DT, I'd stay away and fire my pistols non-stop to offset the healing factor.







I can't wait till I play DMC4  I'm at mission 16, how much more?!
.... that reminds me how there was a similar outcry (similar to new Dante) when Nero was announced.

PS:


//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Tbh, its some people not liking Nero to be the main character (I admit to being guilty with this for some time). He's not Dante so one should not treat him as such.

Doesn't shooting at Vergil increase Vergil's DT time?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 8, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, half the time Killer Bee would come from an angle that'd get me hit even when I Trickster-dashed. My biggest problem was when he did the on-ground combo. I'd dash away and often end up dashing towards him for whatever reason. Those are the only times when I got hit.
> 
> After he dropped Boewulf in favour of Yamato, the fight became ridicously easy. That little sliver of my health, not enough to tank one void ball cut? That was all I had at the point where he switched weapons.
> 
> ...



Dodge roll damnit or learn to time that dash better, roll is still better in this case. 

After he misses ANY attack he's open to one combo two and a partial million stab, part of it will likely be blocked and then you need to DODGE. 

You can pretty much keep him in this pattern for a while.  

Also for DMC4 that's a fun fight on DMD. Takes practice to get the spears and throw it back but the spears pretty much make you invincible if you snatch em instead of bustering you get hp orbs and his attacks are so easy to dodge after a while too. 

Make sure you change the gun button to a shoulder button with Nero cause Charge Shot 3 is broken on him and will be the butter on your bread. 

You probably won't like Dante at first, not in higher difficulties he's extremely technical and difficult to master and he's not well suited to take on certain enemies. 

Such as Chimera Assaults, Nero can disable their most annoying attack for several seconds but the best Dante can do is knock them down shortly and go in to stab and HOPE to god that their annoying fucking tentacles don't take 1/4th of his life.  

I despise those enemies 8U.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Darkslayer was too limited in DMC4, I wish we could have had more moves for it. I was really hyped when I got Yamato in Mission 18 and it turns out it had less than 5 moves


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2014)

What do you expect? It's Vergil's sword, Dante isn't skilled with it

(He should have had an ultimate finisher for it doe like showing off Dante's raw demonic power )

And Vergil's last fight in 3 was definitely the hardest not the second one

I swear he comes at you like a maniac on the hardest difficulties


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 8, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Doesn't shooting at Vergil increase Vergil's DT time?


I don't think so. And frankly I don't care, I didn't risk getting hit and I hurt him a bit faster than he healed.


Kyokkai said:


> Dodge roll damnit or learn to time that dash better, roll is still better in this case.
> 
> After he misses ANY attack he's open to one combo two and a partial million stab, part of it will likely be blocked and then you need to DODGE.


Yeah, I'm very twitchy. Helps when I don't see an attack coming, but when I know it is, I do it too early. I should wait until he's mid-flight, and not gone. Still, simply jumping up enables me to do more damage before he recovers. 

Sometimes he recovers almost instantly, though, I could get two hits in and then I have to dodge his on-ground combo, but from what I read it's only in PC SE. 

I've never been hit after he blocked. Not during the first fight, and not during the second. I's the regular Boewulf combos that kept getting me. 

The fight with Lady was enjoyable. Way too easy, but enjoyable. 

//HbS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 8, 2014)

The Credo fight was fuuuun.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnsyVt4IO5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 8, 2014)

Finally beat DMC3. The final fight was hard and satisfying. But also frustrating. I like to use Rebellion's jump-drop attack a lot, and when I do it, Vergil would just teleport above me and synchronize with me. And I feel cheated  only 98 demons and 1 Reaper spawned during my credits sequence... I guess one got stuck in a wall or something.

Game was enjoyable, but never again. Too lacking and too shitty on tech side of things. 

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2014)

You didn't kill the demons and the reaper fast enough, Git gud, kill 100 of them and you'll watch an extra post-ending cinematic.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 8, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You didn't kill the demons and the reaper fast enough, Git gud, kill 100 of them and you'll watch an extra post-ending cinematic.


By the time the last "Capcom" showed up I was standing around bored...

edit: DMC4 crashes randomly during cutscenes. No error code. SLI=OFF fix didn't work. What gives?

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> By the time the last "Capcom" showed up I was standing around bored...



Stop whining and git gud, bro. The extra video is pretty cool, ties up with DMC 1.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 8, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Too lacking and too shitty on tech side of things.




Please stop insulting DMC by playing it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow, that gif is pretty cool. Mind if I steal it?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 8, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Stop whining and git gud, bro. The extra video is pretty cool, ties up with DMC 1.


Watched it on Youtube. And that was just a game bug. I killed the Reaper before "Capcom" appeared and I got 99, while the guy in the video killed him after "Capcom" appeared and got 100. 


Joakim Mogren said:


> Please stop insulting DMC by playing it.


I'm sorry, but if you think DMC3 on PC is good then you are delusional.

PS: There are no styles in DMC4? Then what was all that whining about them being gone in DmC was all about? And holy fuck Nero is a closet emo.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Watched it on Youtube. And that was just a game bug. I killed the Reaper before "Capcom" appeared and I got 99, while the guy in the video killed him after "Capcom" appeared and got 100. //HbS



It wasn't a bug, the kill is only registered until the Reaper completely disappears so again, you weren't fast enough.

There's more guys after the reaper, by the way. You can go over 100 kills.

And yes, there are styles in DMC4, you're just playing with Nero, who has completely different combat mechanics, mainly the rev system. So yeah, DMC4 has 2 completely combat systems for 2 different characters, that sure is fucking lazy, huh?


----------



## Gino (Jan 8, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Please stop insulting DMC by playing it.




Your avy makes me want to play shadow hearts again.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 8, 2014)

Gino said:


> Your avy makes me want to play shadow hearts again.


Then my mission is complete.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2014)

Is that Okami if it was a Metal Gear Solid game?


----------



## Gino (Jan 8, 2014)

Blanca a character from shadow hearts.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jan 9, 2014)

Keep playing there's no option to play as Dante, after something happens then you switch over to him, and you have the style system again.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 9, 2014)

You can use Dante at Mission 12 and you switch back to Nero at Mission 19.

I have DMC3 Special Edition on my laptop and you can go over 100 kills. You're not killing them fast enough


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 9, 2014)

Hollow Prince said:


> Keep playing there's no option to play as Dante, after something happens then you switch over to him, and you have the style system again.





Hyperion1O1 said:


> You can use Dante at Mission 12 and you switch back to Nero at Mission 19.


Thanks, I figured. I thought I'd get to play Lady, though


Hyperion1O1 said:


> I have DMC3 Special Edition on my laptop and you can go over 100 kills. You're not killing them fast enough


Not one spanwed past 99. This is why I said there was a bug or a glitch or whatever.

//HbS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2014)

The style system in DMC4 was great.. Changing styles on the fly sure was helpful


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Not one spanwed past 99. This is why I said there was a bug or a glitch or whatever.
> 
> //HbS



Try doing it again and see what happens


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 10, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Try doing it again and see what happens


Done it immediatly after the first try. And I got 100 kills and then nothing. But it clicked, so I guess 100 is now "over 100". A nice little tie to the first game.

.... DMC4 is too easy. I've had no problems with any of the bosses and fights so far, and I've just entered the forest. The only tough one was Agnus' window. I accidently threw one sword at him, and after that I couldn't figure the fuck up how to do it again. Using Buster only pulled the swords towards me. Fortunetly I made a second save there, so I'll replay later until I figure it out, because I ended up destroying that shield using the basic air combo, since I didn't have any other air combos yet. I had to use 2 small Life Stars, the only items I've used so far.

edit: Nevermind, got it. Lock-on is my enemy. After I figured it out, I beat that fight in 30 seconds.

On the other hand, as opposed to DMC3, most secret missions here can't be done on the first playthrough. Unless I backtrack these areas much later on. 

I have more red orbs than I can spend, while I am lacking the ones needed for skills...

edit: just beat Credo. Very fun. Too few attacks, though. We went toe-to-toe until we hit 75% health, after that I didn't get hit once. Except for the Lance throw, which I failed to catch every time  

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 10, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Done it immediatly after the first try. And I got 100 kills and then nothing. But it clicked, so I guess 100 is now "over 100". A nice little tie to the first game.
> 
> .... DMC4 is too easy. I've had no problems with any of the bosses and fights so far, and I've just entered the forest. The only tough one was Agnus' window. I accidently threw one sword at him, and after that I couldn't figure the fuck up how to do it again. Using Buster only pulled the swords towards me. Fortunetly I made a second save there, so I'll replay later until I figure it out, because I ended up destroying that shield using the basic air combo, since I didn't have any other air combos yet. I had to use 2 small Life Stars, the only items I've used so far.
> 
> ...



Bosses are more difficult for Nero and enemies are more difficult for Dante. 

Did you switch the gun button to a shoulder button? Seriously you need to, Nero's Charge Shot level 3 is literally the most important move in his arsenal. 

Second for Credo's lances, you can snatch them shortly AFTER he lets it go to get a green orb OR you can buster it just BEFORE he tosses it to throw it back at him. Obviously it's easier just to get green orbs. 

If you don't have Charge Shot level 3 yet GET IT. It does ridiculous damage to... everything. Also good for stunning pretty much your go to move for stunning in fact.  

You're not doing well enough if you don't get enough proud souls, stay in the air with Nero since his grabs allow for it and finish off with ground combos if needed to keep your style up.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 10, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Bosses are more difficult for Nero and enemies are more difficult for Dante.


Weird, but ok. So far I'm mowing the floor with everything. I don't think I died in combat so far, and I didn't use any items outside my first attempt at Window boss.


Kyokkai said:


> Did you switch the gun button to a shoulder button? Seriously you need to, Nero's Charge Shot level 3 is literally the most important move in his arsenal.
> 
> If you don't have Charge Shot level 3 yet GET IT. It does ridiculous damage to... everything. Also good for stunning pretty much your go to move for stunning in fact.


Thanks for the heads up. So far I got table hopper, air-hike and extended grab, and some combos similar to the ones I liked in DMC3. 

I kept the shot at X button. Only switched Buster with Melee. 

Just found out about the air-combo that helps me gain altitude. This is going to be fun.


Kyokkai said:


> You're not doing well enough if you don't get enough proud souls, stay in the air with Nero since his grabs allow for it and finish off with ground combos if needed to keep your style up.


My time drags me down, I always get a D rank for that. I take my time, I'm never in a hurry, and very often I'll just get up and cook myself a dinner, go to a shop, alt+tab and do random shit while the game is running. 

While I shat on DMC3 and I don't take it back, I'm loving DMC4 so far. It handles great! It's responsive, even if not as meaty as DMC3. There's better enemy and environment variety, not just brown brown copy-pasted old buildings. There's less unfair shit, for example in a block, in DMC3 you always ended up being the vulnerable one, in DMC4 it looks like it can go either way depending on something, atleast during the Credo fight where I actually paid attention to that. 

What's weird is the performance test. Sure, tell me I can run the game at 120-150FPS and then lock the framerate at 60. 

Anyway, this is definitely a game I'll take time to replay once or twice more after I beat it. Is there a boss rush mode?

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> What's weird is the performance test. Sure, tell me I can run the game at 120-150FPS and then lock the framerate at 60.
> 
> 
> //HbS



There is a reason for that.
Set the difficulty to legendary dark knight and the game to Turbo.
DMC3 also had turbo


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 10, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is a reason for that.
> Set the difficulty to legendary dark knight and the game to Turbo.
> DMC3 also had turbo



First time I played LDK difficulty was "Oh, there seems to be more enemies than usual"

After 5 seconds, "Why do they keep spawning "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> First time I played LDK difficulty was "Oh, there seems to be more enemies than usual"
> 
> After 5 seconds, "Why do they keep spawning "



*drowns in room*


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2014)

HbS good luck fighting the blitz :ignoramus


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 11, 2014)

Vault said:


> HbS good luck fighting the blitz :ignoramus


I don't know what that is. Looking forward to it. 

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Vault said:


> HbS good luck fighting the blitz :ignoramus



You fight the Blitz with Dante first right? 

I can see HBS' face now


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 11, 2014)

Is it just me or has Nero failed to actually kill any of the bosses so far, except for the Frosty Toad? I've just beaten Agnus and he ran away, again.

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Don't worry, you'll frag the bosses later.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Is it just me or has Nero failed to actually kill any of the bosses so far, except for the Frosty Toad? I've just beaten Agnus and he ran away, again.
> 
> //HbS



Neros a newbie at this demon hunting business, kinda like Dante in 3. Dante in 4, however, the motherfucking king.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Neros a newbie at this demon hunting business, kinda like Dante in 3. Dante in 4, however, the motherfucking king.


He looks ridiculus with that little beard. He has a little porn 'stashe going for him. But yeah, he's badass

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2014)

I think some actual facial hair\stuble makes him less of a boys band wanna be and more like an actual 30 year old. Hes my favorite iteration of the character.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 11, 2014)

Now the forums look really atrocious


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 11, 2014)

I liked Nero, he's more or less in the same vain as DMC3 Dante. I liked his fighting style, just that he needed more toys to work with.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've been dreaming of a devil may cry and bayonetta crossover.


----------



## Gino (Jan 11, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I liked Nero, he's more or less in the same vain as DMC3 Dante. I liked his fighting style, just that he needed more toys to work with.



Never got that vibe from dude like ever.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 11, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I liked his fighting style, just that he needed more toys to work with.


That is definitely true. In Mission 11 there is an SSS combat adjudicator, and I admit I just couldn't get to SSS. I even respecced to get max amount of combos and the instant Exgauge fill, I'd always be around 10% of the bar away from SSS. Don't bash, my first playthrough. Meanwhile Dante SSS in mission 15 I got almost immediatly through switching up Rebellion and the Boewulf-like gloves from She-viper.

Speaking of, that fight proved to be difficult without the grab. While in DMC3 I played only Tricker, I'll stick to Swordsmaster this time. 

Still no deaths outside of Secret Missions. 

//HbS


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2014)

The enemies were designed purely for Nero, with Dante it's a bit of a struggle.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2014)

Okay i've been playing through DmC since PS+ and everything, and its not as bad as i had heard.  

Combat is certainly different to the other DMC series, and also a lot easier(which makes it less rewarding IMO), and the plot seems pretty paper thin and a majority of the lines are bad bad bad. And not even in a corny way like the other DMC's. Those obviously had nonsense plots that didn't really go anywhere definitive as a whole, but atleast they were pretty entertaining (except for 2), memorable and made everyone look like a damn badass. 

With this it just seems like Ninja Theory tried too hard to make some "living in the current era" "srs story" that's pretty heavy handed on the symbolism without actually having the depth of the characters or  storyline to match. We get like a single sob story monologue from Kat about her backstory even though it was kinda hinted as being something big(but it wasn't), and then...its just kinda going through bosses so far. I'm close to the news reporter guy who's obviously Bill Reilly right now.


But...in spite of all that, the combat is pretty fun and there are plenty of upgrades for each weapon, which i like. Its a fun time waster, but definitely not on the level of the previous games. I hope Itsuno comes back for an actual 5.

I'd say DMC3 Special Edition > DMC3 > DMC1 >> DMC4 >>>>>>>>> DmC >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> DMC2


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 11, 2014)

You just listed why it's as bad as you've heard.

Time waster is not a compensation for quality.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey, i'm having fun with it. I was just posting the issues i've personally observed so far. I don't think its a crime of humanity game. But at the same time, it just isn't good enough to be called DMC IMO 

If it was somehow a new IP and not something i could compare to superior works, i'd say it was a decent start to a franchise, but not great. There would definitely need to be a sequel or something to address the issues present.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 11, 2014)

The biggest gameplay issues are the facts that ranks are damage-based, unlike other DMC games. This can be literally fixed with a patch.

Lack of styles... I gon't give a damn, personally, since it's like permanent Trickster. I used only this style in DMC3. While I can see how that is a problem to people who used Royal Guard or Swordsmaster, in DmC you're basicly Nero with Trickster.

Combos - so Launch is bound to a single button, but from what I saw, combos are still combos. How are they so much easier to execute? 

Weapon split... stupid, and limiting. But not as limited as Nero is 

I haven't played enough of DmC to say more. 

//HbS


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2014)

They are a lot easier to execute because you don't need to really need to know the actual sequences of moves like the original games. With this game you can do 99% of moves simply by holding L2 or R2 pressing one of the buttons  mindless


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 11, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> They are a lot easier to execute because you don't need to really need to know the actual sequences of moves like the original games. With this game you can do 99% of moves simply by holding L2 or R2 pressing one of the buttons  mindless


So it's like half-automatic?

//HbS


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2014)

yeah, its much different from the original games. I thought the biggest insult was steamlining how to chain aircombos. You just hold down the launch button and mash away. It makes a mockery of what gave DMC3 its legendary status of tightly responsive controls that took skill to master.

DmC's combat is much much better than Enslaved and Heavenly Sword, i'll give Ninja Theory that. They really improved it to actually make it a fun system this time(as opposed to not being fun at all like those two other games). But it really has no business associating itself with Japanese action games.

I'd associate it more with western action games like Dante's inferno which while fun, are a lot more simplistic and less skill based. But even those kind of games don't let you win by simply holding down the triggers!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 11, 2014)

So basicly it's just different type of spectacle fighter. I'm ok with that. 

//HbS


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2014)

Well yeah. Like i said earlier its not as bad as i thought it would be going in. Its actually been fun so far. I know i'm going to have to go for newgame+ to max out all weapons+ health+devil trigger though, so they also did pretty good with replayablity as well.


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2014)

the problem with DmC is it's presented as a DMC game when it doesnt deserve to be and would have been better received if presented as a new title, while continuing the actual DMC line for actual DMC fans


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 11, 2014)

Again with that stupid word. "Deserve". You guys talk like the original 4 DMCs were some sort of a masterpiece. I get why they got a cult following, but frankly, they weren't THAT good. Not good enough to really legitamize using the word "deserve" in the same sentence. Ever. In my honest, not biased by nostalgia, opinion of a person from outside of the DMC fan circle. I enjoyed DMC3 a lot even with that horrid port and embarassingly bad handling, I am loving DMC4, but let's face it. This isn't the Starcraft: Brood War of spectacle fighters. 

//HbS


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 11, 2014)

Or maybe DMC 2 was just that bad?  I don't know i never played it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 11, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Again with that stupid word. "Deserve". You guys talk like the original 4 DMCs were some sort of a masterpiece. I get why they got a cult following, but frankly, they weren't THAT good. Not good enough to really legitamize using the word "deserve" in the same sentence. Ever. In my honest, not biased by nostalgia, opinion of a person from outside of the DMC fan circle. I enjoyed DMC3 a lot even with that horrid port and embarassingly bad handling, I am loving DMC4, but let's face it. This isn't the Starcraft: Brood War of spectacle fighters.
> 
> //HbS



Congratulations for saying the same thing DmC supporters tend to spout.

It comes down to "I like DmC cuz I never really liked DMC" or "the gameplay in DmC is way better" or "the story is much better" or something ignorant along those lines.

Or the one you're using now "they were never that good".

If this was God Hand, people would've had a worse fit than anything.


----------



## Gino (Jan 11, 2014)

Time and Time again the same stupid ass tired ass arguments.DmC has no bussiness being associated with DMC end of story as of right now DmC might as well be named something else because it's not Devil May Cry.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 11, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It comes down to "I like DmC cuz I never really liked DMC" or "the gameplay in DmC is way better" or "the story is much better" or something ignorant along those lines.


I've never said any of those


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Or the one you're using now "they were never that good".


You mean "good", then you're wrong here. If you mean "heavenly good 15/10 game of the decade" like most DMC fans think? Yeah. That's exactly what I'm saying.

I'm so sorry that my unbiased, outsider's opinion doesn't match your's 


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If this was God Hand, people would've had a worse fit than anything.


This isn't God Hand.

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> This isn't God Hand.
> 
> //HbS



Certainly isn't DmC either.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Congratulations for saying the same thing DmC supporters tend to spout.
> 
> It comes down to "I like DmC cuz I never really liked DMC" or "the gameplay in DmC is way better" or "the story is much better" or something ignorant along those lines.
> 
> ...





> in DmC you're basicly Nero with Trickster.


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2014)

DMC franchise solidified the hack and slash action genre


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 12, 2014)

UR - that was a loose comparison.

TW - okay. So? Half-Life made FPS what it is. Does that mean from today's standpoint it's an extraordinary shooter? Fuck no. Same with DMC. I've enjoyed the two originals I've played, but let's stop pretending they are holy masterpieces. I mean for fuck sake, it took them 4 games to get the camera _almost_ right, but still not quite.

//HbS


----------



## God (Jan 12, 2014)

no one said they were masterpieces
DmC doesnt deserve to be considered a DMC game
and yes they were good enough to use the word "deserve" in reference to DmC

because it's not the same fucking title anymore


----------



## God (Jan 12, 2014)

they also may not have been masterpieces but they certainly are classics in their own regard for the genre they're in


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 12, 2014)

Cubey said:


> no one said they were masterpieces
> DmC doesnt deserve to be considered a DMC game
> and yes they were good enough to use the word "deserve" in reference to DmC
> 
> because it's not the same fucking title anymore





Cubey said:


> they also may not have been masterpieces but they certainly are classics in their own regard for the genre they're in


There's nothing to deserve. Ironicly, DMC series doesn't deserve to use the word "deserve" in relation to it. Barely any series does. 

No one said "masterpiece", but you're all acting like it. So the arbitrary combo system is replaced with another arbitrary combo system and game handles better. Boo-fucking-hoo. If it's too easy, you have 7 difficulties to choose from. Still too easy? Go to DMC3SE and play it with a keyboard.

DmC is a good game, even if different from other DMCs. Stop with the hateful bitchin' and be glad this isn't another fucking C&C4, because THAT abomination is what you guys make DmC out to be. 

//HbS


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 12, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Again with that stupid word. "Deserve". You guys talk like the original 4 DMCs were some sort of a masterpiece.


They were.


> I get why they got a cult following, but frankly, they weren't THAT good.


They were.


> Not good enough to really legitamize using the word "deserve" in the same sentence. Ever.


They were.


> In my honest, not biased by nostalgia, opinion of a person from outside of the DMC fan circle. I enjoyed DMC3 a lot even with that horrid port and embarassingly bad handling, I am loving DMC4, but let's face it. This isn't the Starcraft: Brood War of spectacle fighters.


Have you perhaps considered that you just have shit taste and should never play a DMC game ever?
Please do so.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 12, 2014)

Still wish Capcom would recognize Onimusha was always the superior demon slaying adventure.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 12, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> They were.
> 
> They were.
> 
> They were.


Nope nope nope.


Joakim Mogren said:


> Have you perhaps considered that you just have shit taste and should never play a DMC game ever?
> Please do so.


Wait. I'm confused. I enjoyed DMC3 and I am loving DMC4. If I have a shit taste, that means these games are actually awful. Make up your fucking mind!

PS: typical fanboy response  please don't talk. 
PS2: I'm a mechanics-oriented player. Taste has little to do with it. 
PS3: Well, those were disappointing. Maybe I'm not stylish, but I atleast know how to unleash fuckload of damage in 15 seconds. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



All that and only B rank?! 20 seconds-long fight...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Was A rank before the explosion. The fight took whole 30 seconds...





//HbS


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 12, 2014)

Okay so, how did we get from "DmC isn't AS bad as rumored" to "The original DMC games were not that good. Nostalgia glasses!" again?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 12, 2014)

It's like a magnet. We have no idea why

Two GIFs to lighten the mood.





PS: Pandora suitcase is sure fucking fun!


Vault said:


> HbS good luck fighting the blitz :ignoramus





Hyperion1O1 said:


> You fight the Blitz with Dante first right?
> 
> I can see HBS' face now


I don't get it. That was easy. Just E&I until electricity is down, and then take him down with one combo. He goes red and explodes. 

//HbS


----------



## Gino (Jan 12, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> There's nothing to deserve. Ironicly, DMC series doesn't deserve to use the word "deserve" in relation to it. Barely any series does.
> 
> No one said "masterpiece", but you're all acting like it. So the arbitrary combo system is replaced with another arbitrary combo system and game handles better. Boo-fucking-hoo. If it's too easy, you have 7 difficulties to choose from. Still too easy? Go to DMC3SE and play it with a keyboard.
> 
> ...


Are you done talking out of your ass or are you just trying to piss people off?


Zaelapolopollo said:


> Still wish Capcom would recognize Onimusha was always the superior demon slaying adventure.



...............


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> it's too easy, you have 7 difficulties to choose from.



What happened to replaying a game is like putting on a used condom or whatever analogy it was?


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2014)

HbS playing it on easy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 12, 2014)

I just beat DmC on Son of Sparda mode O_o You should *never* be able to beat DMC on the hardest difficulty


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 12, 2014)

Honestly I had more fun with DMC1 than with DMC3. DMC4 is stil better than both though.
DmC is right in the middle for me.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 12, 2014)

Gino said:


> Are you done talking out of your ass or are you just trying to piss people off?


Just giving you the view of a bystander.


Deathbringerpt said:


> What happened to replaying a game is like putting on a used condom or whatever analogy it was?


With rare exceptions like Rogue-likes, RPGs, Dark Souls and DMC4, To me yeah, but you guys are all about playing the same thing ten times over, aren't you? So why does it suddenly bother you?


Vault said:


> HbS playing it on easy.


Devil Hunter (Normal) - higher difficulties are available only after you beat the game. So I can't access them. You know, this being my first playthrough. I wish I could access them, I'm in chapter 19 and I haven't died once outside of secret missions.


Inuhanyou said:


> I just beat DmC on Son of Sparda mode O_o You should *never* be able to beat DMC on the hardest difficulty


Why?


Yagami1211 said:


> Honestly I had more fun with DMC than with DMC3. DMC4 is stil better than both though.
> DmC is right in the middle for me.


That's the impression I'm getting right now. Though most of the flaws DMC3 had were connected to the quality of the PC port. And the god awful camera.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> With rare exceptions like Rogue-likes, RPGs, Dark Souls and DMC4, To me yeah, but you guys are all about playing the same thing ten times over, aren't you? So why does it suddenly bother you?



Oh, it certainly doesn't bother me. I told you my stand on replayability, I'm just noting the double standard considering how fucking adamant you were on not judging the DMC's strengths on its replayability.

Well, except 2. But 2 doesn't really count for anything.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 12, 2014)

DmC also made a cardinal sin of fucking up guns.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Vault said:


> HbS playing it on easy.



Reset stats, start new game in DMD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 12, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> DmC also made a cardinal sin of fucking up guns.



yeah i noticed. if you even tap the button once you shoot like 2 or 4 times. Compared to the original DMC's precise controls of tapping the button once to shoot once, its very sloppy and can ruin combos.

I have an issue also with certain moves not being able to be dodged out of, something not an issue on a game like Bayonetta or the original DMC's.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 12, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> yeah i noticed. if you even tap the button once you shoot like 2 or 4 times. Compared to the original DMC's precise controls of tapping the button once to shoot once, its very sloppy and can ruin combos.
> 
> I have an issue also with certain moves not being able to be dodged out of, something not an issue on a game like Bayonetta or the original DMC's.



No. Fuck that idea for one second.

I'm talking about guns are fucking worthless. They deal next to no damage. 

Not to mention fucking up Rainstorm.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2014)

The final form of the EDGE Force.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, it certainly doesn't bother me. I told you my stand on replayability, I'm just noting the double standard considering how fucking adamant you were on not judging the DMC's strengths on its replayability.
> 
> Well, except 2. But 2 doesn't really count for anything.


Everything like that is subjective. What's horrible to me is great to you, etc etc. But here, all 5 of DMCs have the same stupid fucking flaw. Locked difficulty levels and lazy NG+.


Hyperion1O1 said:


> Reset stats, start new game in DMD


I can't go over Devil Hunter on my first playthrough.

//HbS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2014)

> But here, all 5 of DMCs have the same stupid fucking flaw. Locked difficulty levels and lazy NG+.



Then quit Devil May Cry.

You will not be missed.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 13, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Then quit Devil May Cry.
> 
> You will not be missed.


Tell me how locked difficulty levels are not a flaw. I'm playing DMC4 on Devil Hunter. I can't go higher until I beat the game. I'm in mission 19, and I haven't died ONCE outside of secret missions, fuck, I haven't used any items (except for the window fight where I had no idea I could grab and throw swords if I'd stop locking-on on them, but immediatly replayed that). Now tell me that's OK.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Everything like that is subjective. What's horrible to me is great to you, etc etc. But here, all 5 of DMCs have the same stupid fucking flaw. Locked difficulty levels and lazy NG+.



You're not saying anything by writing "lazy NG+" and you do realize that like, every game worth playing in the genre has locked difficulty levels? Really, all of them. 

This is the first time I've seen anyone so adamant on criticizing a game over locked difficulty levels. Ironically over a game that actually offers more when you do pick higher difficulty levels instead of just "hit harder/more life".


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You're not saying anything by writing "lazy NG+" *and you do realize that like, every game worth playing in the genre has locked difficulty levels? Really, all of them*.


And I believe that is a mistake. Just beaten DMC4. Didn't die once. ONCE! Even to final boss! Bosses in DMC3 kicked my ass, especially Vergil, to whom I died over and over and over. But here? Cakewalk. If Sons of Sparda was available to me before, I'd switch to it by the time I fought Freezy Frog.


Deathbringerpt said:


> This is the first time I've seen anyone so adamant on criticizing a game over locked difficulty levels. Ironically over a game that actually offers more when you do pick higher difficulty levels instead of just "hit harder/more life".


Really? That's not what it says here:

With the exception of DMD, where enemies get DT.

Anyway... DMC4... while I uninstalled DMC3SE the moment I finished it, DMC4 will stick around. Good, enjoyable, will play again on a higher difficulty. But for fuck sake, I wish they removed Kyrie. And stopped reusing the same bosses over and over, for fuck sake, three are repeated three times, and one is repeated four times... 

DMC3 Dante was a cheesy punk with a bit of being a pussy on the side, DMC4 is a badass with style.

Time for the infamous prequel.

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Really? That's not what it says here:
> 
> With the exception of DMD, where enemies get DT.
> 
> //HbS



Enemies get faster and do more moves apart from their lower difficulty counterparts. Noticeable in Faust and the fire doge.

And yes, I did use the word doge.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> And I believe that is a mistake. Just beaten DMC4. Didn't die once. ONCE! Even to final boss! Bosses in DMC3 kicked my ass, especially Vergil, to whom I died over and over and over. But here? Cakewalk. If Sons of Sparda was available to me before, I'd switch to it by the time I fought Freezy Frog.



I was talking about locked difficulties but hey, I'm not berating here. Normal mode in DMC 4 is piss easy and Sanctus isn't even the hardest boss in the game. DMC1 and 3 (regular version) are the hardest games of the franchise and DMD on those is pretty ridiculous if you're not an advanced player.



Hunted by sister said:


> Really? That's not what it says here:
> 
> With the exception of DMD, where enemies get DT.



Except the new enemy placement, new moves (From both enemies and bosses) and the ability to Devil Trigger. Which is you know, a staple of the franchise's higher difficulties which you would know if you played them instead instead of linking fucking wiki articles.

I mean, I might shit on DmC at every turn but I beat it on DMD to have a good idea of how the game was at high level.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 13, 2014)

This is a fan-made wiki, and if they got numbers, I'm sold on their credibility. Raw data is what I want. 

I haven't had the chance to play higher difficulties yet. They're locked at the start, and I have things to do in my life, not just sit around playing DMC. I could play 2 hours a day.

I'm torn now, DmC or Deadpool... I feel like playing Darksiders 2 again. And shitload of other D* games. Jesus. What's up with that letter

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> This is a fan-made wiki, and if they got numbers, I'm sold on their credibility. Raw data is what I want.
> 
> I haven't had the chance to play higher difficulties yet. They're locked at the start, and I have things to do in my life, not just sit around playing DMC. I could play 2 hours a day.
> 
> //HbS


You really shouldn't go to a normal wiki for that kind of stuff.
It's never detailed enough and often leaves things out
Basically scrub tier


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 13, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You really shouldn't go to a normal wiki for that kind of stuff.
> It's never detailed enough and often leaves things out
> Basically scrub tier


Good enough for me. First playthroughs on normal difficulty etc... I am not going to pretend that I am not the probably least skilled DMC player in this thread. This shit takes practice I don't have the time for.

Which one is the abnormal wiki?

Started DmC on Nephilim.

My muscle memory is going to hate me, since LS+Backward/Forward-(in air)+Attack are now special attacks tied to one button. 

The entire thing jumped from 12 year olds to the awkward 16 year olds rating. The whole thing is just down to Earth, unlike DMC1-4 which were just fantasy. And why the fuck is Mundus with Barbara Streissand

Dante (as a character) himself feels like Nero with a little bit of DMC Dante

DmC has the same stupid fucking flaw I Am Alive had. Camera automaticly resets to look upwards. I hate that

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 13, 2014)

They did NOT translate Vergil well into DmC

//HbS


----------



## teddy (Jan 13, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> yeah i noticed. if you even tap the button once you shoot like 2 or 4 times. Compared to the original DMC's precise controls of tapping the button once to shoot once, its very sloppy and can ruin combos.
> 
> I have an issue also with certain moves not being able to be dodged out of, something not an issue on a game like Bayonetta or the original DMC's.





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> No. Fuck that idea for one second.
> 
> I'm talking about guns are fucking worthless. They deal next to no damage.
> 
> Not to mention fucking up Rainstorm.



This so much. only thing they're good for is pinning someone in one place where as....


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2014)

maxed out Trickster + Gunslinger + Swordmaster + enemy step = never touch the ground ever

and HbS so casual my screen is cracking. This series is obviously not for you.

>B-BUT MY MODES

There are things that have to be earned instead of handed to you.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 13, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> They did NOT translate Vergil well into DmC
> 
> //HbS



Nothing outside some stylish moves have translated well into this game. And what's wrong with having a locked difficulty?Prove yourself good enough to beat one to unlock another. Plus the difficulty in DMC series is actually worth a challenge. I mean as long as I don't need a DLC to unlock stuff I'm cool with replay value added. I don't mind beating games on one difficulty to unlock another or playing a game more than once if there is replay value.

Hell sometimes I give myself replay value e.g Trying to finish a game at the absolute lowest levels possible with minimum equipment/spells as possible. 

But then again, Dmc is so underwhelming in difficulty it's almost not worth playing the lower difficulty levels that are below even the normal modes of other games.


----------



## teddy (Jan 13, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Nothing outside some stylish moves have translated well into this game.



All the more reason for having a sparda prequel instead of a disappointing and unwarranted reboot by a company who tried too hard to make everyone take them seriously



> And what's wrong with having a locked difficulty?Prove yourself good enough to beat one to unlock another. Plus the difficulty in DMC series is actually worth a challenge. I mean as long as I don't need a DLC to unlock stuff I'm cool with replay value added. I don't mind beating games on one difficulty to unlock another or playing a game more than once if there is *replay value*.



That's just it. the bolded is was hbs doesn't seem to like a majority of the time


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Nothing outside some stylish moves have translated well into this game. And what's wrong with having a locked difficulty?Prove yourself good enough to beat one to unlock another. Plus the difficulty in DMC series is actually worth a challenge. I mean as long as I don't need a DLC to unlock stuff I'm cool with replay value added. I don't mind beating games on one difficulty to unlock another or playing a game more than once if there is replay value.
> 
> Hell sometimes I give myself replay value e.g Trying to finish a game at the absolute lowest levels possible with minimum equipment/spells as possible.
> 
> But then again, Dmc is so underwhelming in difficulty it's almost not worth playing the lower difficulty levels that are below even the normal modes of other games.



When your hardest mode might as well be normal mode.

When guns are useless.

When you whole arsenal is basically borked in the face of color coded enemies.

When the style meter is on drugs.

When having a plot that you're supposed to take seriously instead of nonchalantly enjoy as a trip.

And that story is bad.

With characters that are bad to boot.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2014)

The only good thing are the stages.

And that's because the game's trying to be like Mario.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 13, 2014)

Sparda really got shafted in this game.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 13, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> When your hardest mode might as well be normal mode.
> 
> When guns are useless.
> 
> ...



This was one of the more stupid decisions in a long line of them. The game does not reward you for having a big arsenal, it punishes you for trying to do different things in battle.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 13, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> and HbS so casual my screen is cracking. This series is obviously not for you.
> 
> >B-BUT MY MODES
> 
> There are things that have to be earned instead of handed to you.





Tranquil Fury said:


> And what's wrong with having a locked difficulty?Prove yourself good enough to beat one to unlock another. Plus the difficulty in DMC series is actually worth a challenge.


But what if there is no challenge?
Let the screen crack then. What's casual about wanting a challange right off the bat? The Devil Hunter difficulty level was just too easy. Way too easy. Why should I play through the game on easy-mode to finally get a challange?

In DMC3, if you died during the first three chapters (or something like that) it unlocked an easy mode. Why not go the other way around? If your rank for the first few missions is A or S or whatever, or you don't die, or take less than X damage, unlock the hard mode. It'd be a timesaver. Something valuable to people with, you know, jobs and relationships

If the game is too easy, it's not as enjoyable and satisfying as it should be.


Tranquil Fury said:


> Hell sometimes I give myself replay value e.g Trying to finish a game at the absolute lowest levels possible with minimum equipment/spells as possible.


And that's cool!


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> And that story is bad.
> 
> With characters that are bad to boot.


That's all DMC games. Except Dante in DMC4. Worked perfectly as a secondary protagonist.

And the colour-coded arsenal is still better than what Nero had...

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> But what if there is no challenge?
> Let the screen crack then. What's casual about wanting a challange right off the bat? The Devil Hunter difficulty level was just too easy. Way too easy. Why should I play through the game on easy-mode to finally get a challange?
> 
> 
> ...



No git good


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 13, 2014)

Nothing is wrong with having all the difficulties unlocked from the start but nothing is wrong with not all of them being unlocked over time. If you can't finish a lower difficulty you're going to die badly in a higher one anyway. I do agree Dmc's difficulty is laughable to an insulting degree so perhaps here having the higher levels off the bat would have been good.

And DMC may not be much in terms of character and plot but compared to Dmc it looks like Shakeshpeare. Vergil and Dante certainly did not compare penis size in the literally sense. The characters were all archetypes but decent enough to enjoy. Plot was typical stop big bad demon but game itself was enjoyable and even challenging enough.

This game misses the mark of the original game. Dante was cheesy but not some dude who cursed a lot because it made him feel cool. The game thinks it's one of the most brilliant things in theatre, DMC never tried to be like that and fail. Dmc is more in line with Michael Bay and Uwe Boll


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZowOtDGGbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 13, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> If you can't finish a lower difficulty you're going to die badly in a higher one anyway.


My problem in DMC4 was exactly the opposite.


Tranquil Fury said:


> And DMC may not be much in terms of character and plot but compared to Dmc it looks like Shakeshpeare. Vergil and Dante certainly did not compare penis size in the literally sense. The characters were all archetypes but decent enough to enjoy. Plot was typical stop big bad demon but game itself was enjoyable and even challenging enough.


Having fun so far with it anyway, though. Playing on Nephilim. 

And personally, Ive had too much of pure fantasy, flawless characters and settings. DmC is different, but is it worse? I'm liking it more than what DMC3 offered, and sure as hell this is better than KYYYRRRIIIEEEEEEEE *sob sob*. Not saying it's better, I'm saying it just feels more fresh, this more Earthly setting. Sometimes you have to throw away the Shakespeare and try something new. The fact I liked "They Live" doesn't help me here. 


Tranquil Fury said:


> This game misses the mark of the original game. Dante was cheesy but not some dude who cursed a lot because it made him feel cool. The game thinks it's one of the most brilliant things in theatre, DMC never tried to be like that and fail. Dmc is more in line with Michael Bay and Uwe Boll


I don't think that's it. This is a prequel, Dante is a teenager here. Do you know what rebelious teenagers do? Drink, curse, fuck around, hell, the new Dante is really like Nero. Just without crying. It's not Michael Bay, more like... Guillermo del Toro, except not that good.

//HbS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bSgQzIs3Zk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Jan 13, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZowOtDGGbY[/YOUTUBE]



FUCK YOOOOOOOOOUALALUAUAOUOAUAOOAOUALDJJFDFVNAOOLIOUUUUUUUU



jesus. the pinnacle of charm right there


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> My problem in DMC4 was exactly the opposite.
> 
> Having fun so far with it anyway, though. Playing on Nephilim.
> 
> ...



>this post


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 13, 2014)

DMC 3 Dante was 19 years old, he's nowhere near Dmc in persona outside the cocky attitude. Start of DMC 3 Dante is as close as you get to the most arrogant, wild and adrenalin loving as Dante can be.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 13, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZowOtDGGbY[/YOUTUBE]


Faved.


Tranquil Fury said:


> DMC 3 Dante was 19 years old, he's nowhere near Dmc in persona outside the cocky attitude. Start of DMC 3 Dante is as close as you get to the most arrogant, wild and adrenalin loving as Dante can be.


1. Reboot 
2. I thought he was like 25
3. I compared him to Nero

//HbS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2014)

>Donte comparable to Nero
>comparable
>Nero


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 13, 2014)

Even Nero whose 17 is'nt anywhere close to being Dmc Dante/Donte levels. Though that one scene of Donte punching giant Mundus reminded me of Nero punching Savior.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 13, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> And I believe that is a mistake. Just beaten DMC4. Didn't die once. ONCE! Even to final boss! Bosses in DMC3 kicked my ass, especially Vergil, to whom I died over and over and over. But here? Cakewalk. If Sons of Sparda was available to me before, I'd switch to it by the time I fought Freezy Frog.
> 
> Really? That's not what it says here:
> 
> ...



Actually their is a simple solution to your problem.

Play TW101.

The game has a difficulty curve. And it ramps up.
Sort of like 3D world does.
Changing the difficulty only changes the frequency of this ramp. So it curves well.
So things just dont feel. Stagnant. No matter what you're playing on


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 13, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Nothing outside some stylish moves have translated well into this game.


Well, that and music.  Dub can replace metal easy for spectacle brawlers.  But this is forever my beef.  I don't know how to feel that this thread keeps outpacing MGRR...especially with most of it being padded by defending complai...er discussions.


----------



## teddy (Jan 13, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Having fun so far with it anyway, though. Playing on Nephilim.
> 
> And personally, Ive had too much of pure fantasy, flawless characters and settings. *DmC is different, but is it worse? I'm liking it more than what DMC3 offered*, and sure as hell this is better than KYYYRRRIIIEEEEEEEE *sob sob*. Not saying it's better, I'm saying it just feels more fresh, this more Earthly setting. Sometimes you have to throw away the Shakespeare and try something new. The fact I liked "They Live" doesn't help me here.
> 
> //HbS



[YOUTUBE]NlpRBLkgcBo[/YOUTUBE]


but seriously though. elaborate on this a bit


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 13, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> Well, that and music.  Dub can replace metal easy for spectacle brawlers.  But this is forever my beef.  I don't know how to feel that this thread keeps outpacing MGRR...especially with most of it being padded by defending complai...er discussions.



Not much into techno or Dub but to each their own. Yeah it is a shame MGR thread is getting lesser activity 

I rarely post in this thread though. Not attacking Hbs either.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 13, 2014)

While I like the DMC3-4 style of music better, DmC atleast doesn't have bad 30-seconds long loopers. So far.


Tranquil Fury said:


> Even Nero whose 17 is'nt anywhere close to being Dmc Dante/Donte levels. Though that one scene of Donte punching giant Mundus reminded me of Nero punching Savior.





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >Donte comparable to Nero
> >comparable
> >Nero


Both:
- teenagers
- rebels
- curse (although Nero was censored, the most that got through was telling Agnus to give himself a blowjob) 

Except Nero cries. He's also moody like a lady on her period. Also, KYYYRRRIEEEEEEEEEEEEE. Oh, and literally in DMC4 it is said out loud that insults fit Nero more than saying anything else.

DmC Dante is basicly uncensored Nero without a love interest and emo.


St NightRazr said:


> Actually their is a simple solution to your problem.
> 
> Play TW101.
> 
> ...


I don't have a Wii U


? said:


> but seriously though. elaborate on this a bit


DMC3 was the most basic setting ever. DmC... I just like the "They Live"-type setting. That's all

//HbS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2014)

Comparing Nero and Donte is like comparing the Van Helsing movie with the I Frankenstein movie.

A. They're nowhere alike
B. one's a campy-ish movie that's a bit fun to watch while the other is EDGY as fuck and terrible


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 13, 2014)

Dmc is if Nero discovered his older brother's metal collection and suddenly tried to think he was cool and edgy, something most regret when they're older. Nero showing emotions for someone he cared for is'nt moody. Otherwise he could thrash talk like with Belial. 

I'll take the Black Ranger with the giant hand over the Tameem self insert who is based on Tameem's deluded idea of coolness after he deemed the original series not cool. Then proceeded to do what he said he hated about the previous series but X100 which is terrible.

The only things Nero, DMC 3 Dante and Donte have are being the same archetype aka rebellious pretty boy teenager. No one cursed to the extent Donte did, Tameem's idea of cool is saying FUCK YOU and showing the finger. Nero's idea is willing to give up his humanity for more power to save the woman he loves, while Dante's idea of cool was riding on a rocket fired by Lady/Mary.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2014)

Also Donte is more or less in his 20's.



> In response to claims that he based Dante's design on himself, creative director Tameem Antoniades responded, that Dante is "a decade and a half younger than me, way better looking...The only thing he's got is black hair.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 13, 2014)

Might as well say that Dmc Vergil=DMC 3 Vergil when all they have in common is being the serious and aloof brother swordsman/foil to the younger and more impulsive brother. One is regal, has better dialogue and more badass than the other.


----------



## Gino (Jan 13, 2014)

................Man


----------



## teddy (Jan 13, 2014)

In conclusion, play mgrr instead


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 13, 2014)

Donte > DMC3 Dante.

Vorgil > DMC3 Vergil.

Easily. Especially Vorgil.

Nero is average.


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 13, 2014)

And Raiden blade mode their asses.


----------



## Gino (Jan 13, 2014)

I was gonna play it on PC then I heard it has always online drm is that still the case?


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2014)

Lol who is this newb


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 13, 2014)

Vault said:


> Lol who is this newb



DMC2 Dante.Nice too meet you.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2014)

Soran F Seiei said:


> Donte > DMC3 Dante.
> 
> Vorgil > DMC3 Vergil.
> 
> ...


----------



## teddy (Jan 13, 2014)

Soran F Seiei said:


> Donte > DMC3 Dante.
> 
> Vorgil > DMC3 Vergil.
> 
> ...



STAAAAHP       .


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 13, 2014)

:hestonlaugh   .


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 13, 2014)

Gino said:


> I was gonna play it on PC then I heard it has always online drm is that still the case?



It was a bug that got fixed


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2014)

>people don't know sarcasm


----------



## Gino (Jan 13, 2014)

Death Certificate said:


> It was a bug that got fixed



Game time then right after I beat god hand.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 13, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Also Donte is more or less in his 20's.
> 
> 
> > In response to claims that he based Dante's design on himself, creative director Tameem Antoniades responded, that Dante is "a decade and a half younger than me, way better looking...The only thing he's got is black hair.


Looks like an angry 17-year old to me. And that quote - you don't say stuff like that... especially to the press...


Tranquil Fury said:


> Might as well say that Dmc Vergil=DMC 3 Vergil when all they have in common is being the serious and aloof brother swordsman/foil to the younger and more impulsive brother. One is regal, has better dialogue and more badass than the other.


Fuck no. I just said they didn't translate Vergil well to DmC. They're nothing alike.


Tranquil Fury said:


> Nero showing emotions for someone he cared for is'nt moody. Otherwise he could thrash talk like with Belial.


I was more talking about the scenes where he turns from sad or calm to angry in one second. Or just launches at someone who's just talking


Tranquil Fury said:


> No one cursed to the extent Donte did


Yeah, but a) curse words are just another words b) censorship. If DMC3 had as much cursing as DmC it'd get heavy flak. Today nobody gives a fuck.
We're doing phone gifs, now?


Death Certificate said:


> It was a bug that got fixed


Finally!

//HbS


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Gino (Jan 13, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >people don't know sarcasm


Sometimes you can never truly tell when someone is actually serious or not.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2014)

That said, DmC is dildos. And REVENGEANCE is the one true DMC5.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADRppasEyVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Jan 13, 2014)

Soran F Seiei said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That's all canon for those curious


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 13, 2014)

Jack. Is Back.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That said, DmC is dildos. And REVENGEANCE is the one true DMC5.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADRppasEyVw[/YOUTUBE]



Nah, not really. Revengeance is a pretty good fast paced action game but it ends up pretty shallow in the gameplay department, especially compared to the beast that is DMC4. There's barely any IF, several moves are double tap shit, there's no real time weapon switch, subweapons are really fucking limited and the parry system is broken as fuck.

And let's admit it: Raiden is one edgy asshole. IT'S TIME FOR JACK TO LET'ER RIP and THEY'RE LIKE WALKING VENDING MACHINES and that stupid shit about TURN OFF MY PAIN INHIBITORS, DOKTOR, SLITTING MY WRISTS GIVES ME SUPER POWERS.

The game was made in around 12 months and it shows. That said, it's still a pretty fucking good game considering the time constraints. Certainly better than DmC could ever hope to be.


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2014)

I guess I'm a 2 percenter, huh?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 13, 2014)

Revengance is garbage, it relies too much on gimmicky shit. Bayonetta is the spiritual sequel of DMC and that's all there is to it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2014)

I wouldn't even call Bayonetta the spiritual successor to DMC, they're very different games at the end of the day. Bayonetta has a dial-a-combo system, even if slightly modified for the better while DMC is much more technical.

But I guess they're the most comparable in the action genre as a whole.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 13, 2014)

Revengnace is about as much of a disgrace to the MG franchise as MGS4. Not quite a sbad because it obviously is in good fun, but it's still beyond retarded.

And unlike DMC with its super-stereotypical characters and braindead plot, Revengeance was carryign on a series that had a good storyline and great characters. DmC had nothing to "ruin" but Revengance had everything to tear down.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 13, 2014)

That's one of the more lol worthy posts i've seen today


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 13, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >Donte comparable to Nero
> >comparable
> >Nero



With names like "Donte", it really just shows the entire DMC fanbase is really immature. Which is probably why they love games with dialogue like "WOOO! I LOVE A FAST WOMAN!"




Inuhanyou said:


> That's one of the more lol worthy posts i've seen today



Been playing MGS since 2000. Beat 1, 2, 3, Twin Snakes and playd MG1 2 and 4.

Revengenace is garbage. It did nothing but continue the destruction of Raiden's character started by MGS4.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 13, 2014)

Here's my thing.

Just admit that your story and characters are shit and you play it for the gameplay.

DMC and Revengeance are fun games, but they are brainless games. The writers didn't try and if they did try, they failed miserably. Just acknowledge that the writing is at best generic and at worst abysmal and everyone can be happy.

And if you want an action adventure game with good storytelling, go play Legacy of Kain. Maybe then you'll recognize how shallow and pathetic DMC is.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 13, 2014)

How about no 

I didn't think the plots for the DMC games were anything but nonsense, but the Capcom games were balls the the wall  in that they didn't even take themselves seriously to begin with, and the characters and worlds shined for that. 

Take out the fun and replace it with "serious modern day western political themes" like DmC has just destroys anything that was appealing about the original concept. Especially considering that it combat is far more shallow then the original games and there's literally no reason to play it except as curiosity.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2014)

This whole page is basically one basket case of top lel.


----------



## Es (Jan 13, 2014)

Lol Anti

Leave video game criticism to people with taste


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 13, 2014)

> And let's admit it: Raiden is one edgy asshole. IT'S TIME FOR JACK TO LET'ER RIP and THEY'RE LIKE WALKING VENDING MACHINES and that stupid shit about TURN OFF MY PAIN INHIBITORS, DOKTOR, SLITTING MY WRISTS GIVES ME SUPER POWERS.



The last one is him going into his Jack the Ripper persona, it does'nt give him super powers just makes him go into killer mode/more bloodlusted. Considering his dialogue to Monsoon about talking philosophy with terrorists and him finally embracing who is. 

EDIT Or are you referencing something else?If so then apologies. That does sound retarded if he actually said that. 

The thread is now

MY GAME IS BETTER THAN YOUR GAME AND THE TRUE SUCCESSOR TO DMC

Shame it is'nt about Dmc itself like the thread should be. I won't attack people for playing the game or liking it, I would be baffled but I think arguing gameplay and saying the game thinks it's brilliant literature when it's just another hack and slash is fair game.

MGR is much more challenging in gameplay than Dmc though, I agree with everyone on that but that's not something I started here or intend to continue.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2014)

> EDIT Or are you referencing something else?If so then apologies. That does sound retarded if he actually said that.



The only thing that wasn't said was that slitting wrists bullshit.

Everything else? Sure.

Then again, we're talking about a guy who was originally a child soldier who became so fucked in the head it scarred him for life and he was regressing since the beginning of the game.

>B-BUT EDGE

He's not EDGE by choice unlike a certain FUCK YOU. More as if his murder tendencies came out since he's always been as such. I mean this was fucking explained since TWO.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 13, 2014)

Now, I will amend my statement some. Revengenace is a fun game, but it's not a good MGS game. Basically think back to Resident Evil 4 and how it related to all the RE games that came before it. Now, imagine that Resident Evil didn't suck majorly and so 4 changing everything was a bad design choice.

MGS was fine as it was. I detest 4 but at least it wrapped things up. There was absolutely no need for a sequel. There certainly wasn't any need for a sequel starring a character who was the most insultingly shallow attempt at "cool" ever.

Cyborg Raiden is nothing more and nothing less than the creation of a man who was berated by an ignorant, idiotic fandom that whined "but he's a prettyboy and gay and I HATE HIM!" So naturally he was changed into "a badass" who could do flips and chop things into pieces and TALKS ALL GRAVILY LIKE A MAN!

It's downright insulting to the character of Raiden in MGS2 and who he was _supposed_ to be before a negative fan reaction made them strip away everything that made him good and turned him into what he was created to be the complet eopposite of.

MGS2 Raiden was Kojima saying all the kids who fantasize about being awesome and killing shit are idiots. MGR is pretty much the complete opposite of that and glorifies all the violence and bloodhsed and death, even while it tries to say it's bad.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 13, 2014)

So he was referencing the Monsoon scene?The rest I knew. Him making a joke on the name Jack The Ripper and Let 'Er Rip especially in his insane persona makes sense. I don't play MGR or DMC for plot or characters(though there are some fun characters) it's mostly the gameplay and rule of cool aspect.

EDIT Soundtrack that gets me pumped helps too especially incase of MGR. 

Dmc was just not fun at all in any aspect. And I actually was willing to give it a try after seeing the official trailer with One Rock Ok's Nothing Helps. The game was a disaster in everyway and Tameem's smug attitude of thinking he could do no wrong or comments about the game being "Shakespearen" showed just show pretentious the staff at NT were.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 13, 2014)

> I will amend my statement some. Revengenace is a fun game, but it's not a good MGS game



It's not a MGS game, hence why it's not under Metal Gear Solid. That was a different saga, MGR is not supposed to play like MGS where the latter was about stealth and espionage. 

Games like this in the series are fun if done in limit. We got MGR which was different then get back two MGS games. MGR was an exception not a rule. It involved the verse but it was'nt part of the MGS saga as it continues after that and is supposed to feel and play different.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> So he was referencing the Monsoon scene?The rest I knew. Him making a joke on the name Jack The Ripper and Let 'Er Rip especially in his insane persona makes sense. I don't play MGR or DMC for plot or characters(though there are some fun characters) it's mostly the gameplay and rule of cool aspect.
> 
> *Dmc was just not fun at all in any aspect. And I actually was willing to give it a try* after seeing the official trailer with One Rock Ok's Nothing Helps. The game was a disaster in everyway and Tameem's smug attitude of thinking he could do no wrong or comments about the game being "Shakespearen" showed just show pretentious the staff at NT were.



Man, I actually played this shit. Game was sleep inducing. Said "fuck this". Stopped around the final missions. Traded this in for Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen, and never looked back.

I played this game for your sins.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 13, 2014)

I also played Dmc despite hearing what people said, it's just left me wondering what Tameem was thinking here.



> He's not EDGE by choice unlike a certain FUCK YOU. More as if his murder tendencies came out since he's always been as such. I mean this was fucking explained since TWO



He's been a child soldier killing people under Solidus. He's par for the course in messed up in this verse.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I also played Dmc despite hearing what people said, it's just left me wondering what Tameem was thinking here.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been a child soldier killing people under Solidus. He's par for the course in messed up in this verse.



Combat training as a kid involved him being doped up on gun powder, Solidus giving him a knife, and more or less have him go nuts.

I dunno, being pretty damn unhinged is a bit more reasonable in the face of the shit he was dealing with.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2014)

> MGS2 Raiden was Kojima saying all the kids who fantasize about being awesome and killing shit are idiots. MGR is pretty much the complete opposite of that and glorifies all the violence and bloodhsed and death, even while it tries to say it's bad.



Yes Raiden was basically Kojima's way of giving fans the harsh reality of what it would be like of trying to Solid Snake.

The thing is that Raiden was a child soldier, knows Solidus since he was a kid, has that whole debacle with Rose and loyalty to Snake he developed in MGS2. MGS 4 continues where he's now turned himself into a cyborg(here he believes it's his turn to repay Snake by protecting him) and gives him that end with Rose.

MGR continues with him and we learn he can't be mister average joe and how deep down inside he's no better than someone like say Mistral who loves to fight and may even find a turn on from it. 

You seem to have a problem with the fact Raiden is'nt a butt monkey or some political message to the fans but an actual character. Creating a character as a finger to the fans is a bigger waste of time and insult.


----------



## Fang (Jan 14, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He's been a child soldier killing people under Solidus. He's par for the course in messed up in this verse.



That's not really what happened with Raiden's Jack the Ripper persona. He got the nickname after Solidus had him and the other child soldiers start taking certain chemicals mixed with gunpowder in their food that heightened their aggression and psychological mental state. They are so jacked up, hyper-aggressive, and bloodthirsty that they were barely controllable even outside of combat. What set "Jack" apart was his penchant for blades and Solidus telling him even back then that knifes and swords were better. So he used them in combat to hack apart people.

It got even worse following that because Solidus had kid soldiers like Jack get reprogrammed to bury their killer personas underneath a facade of docility to so that they could get easily adopted into foster families once brought over to the US. It was literally in MGR point, a ticking time-bomb in Raiden's psyche. 

And yes, in MGS2 this is all explained.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Yes Raiden was basically Kojima's way of giving fans the harsh reality of what it would be like of trying to Solid Snake.
> 
> The thing is that Raiden was a child soldier, knows Solidus since he was a kid, has that whole debacle with Rose and loyalty to Snake he developed in MGS2. *MGS 4 continues where he's now turned himself into a cyborg*(here he believes it's his turn to repay Snake by protecting him) and gives him that end with Rose.



He did not voluntarily turn himself nor want to be a cyborg. The Patriots got him, and made him into one. That was not something Raiden or Snake wanted see done to him. That explains part of Snake's sorrow and anger that seeing what happened to Raiden by the Patriots.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2014)

But honestly this is'nt the topic for Raiden or MGR. You seem to not want Raiden as anything more than Kojima telling fans(the same ones who've basically allowed him to milk the franchise to the ground) that they can't be like Solid Snake while I prefer Raiden to be an actual character instead of a message.

Anyway as far as off topic as I go here.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2014)

Fair enough as I have'nt played MGS 2 or 4 in a long while. That makes Raiden's not turning back attitude in 4 where he's willing to go through the microwaves only for Snake to tell him not to throw his life away more sad.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2014)

The reason Raiden wa spsecial is said plint blank in MGS2:

Colonel: Raiden, there are also reasons behind your selection. Solidus raised plenty of other child soldiers. Do you know why we chose you over them?

Raiden: ?

Colonel: It was because you were the only one who refused to acknowledge the past. All the others remember what they were, and pay for it daily.

Rose: But you turn your back on everything you don’t like. You do whatever you like, see only the things you like, and for yourself alone.
---------------

The others remembered everything just fine so guess Revengenace got that wrong. It was only Raiden who repressed everything because that is a pivotal part of his character.

The end of MGS2 is built on a message of hope and self-determination. No matter how Raiden was raised, he can do whatever he wants. No matter how he was manipulated by the Patriots, he can make his own decisions from this point forward.

His decision was to live happily with Rosemary. Despite she was just another symptom of his vulnerability, he chose to be with her because it was the perfect representation of what Snake said. Even if he was duped into doing all these things, his experiences and feelings while being duped are his and his alone. So his love for Rosemary was genuine.

MGS2's uplifting message is promptly shat upon in MGS4 when Rose is shacked up with ColoneL Campbel for no reason, Raiden nearly gets turned into jelly, and it's hurt even more by MGR where he now embraces the fact he's a psychopath. What's more, his psychopathy is presented as a good thing.

Even though Sons of Liberty, and hell, MGS1, were precisely about how no matter what our nature or nurture, we can rise above it and be so much more.


----------



## Gino (Jan 14, 2014)

Official DmC:Revengance Discussion Thread


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The reason Raiden wa spsecial is said plint blank in MGS2:
> 
> Colonel: Raiden, there are also reasons behind your selection. Solidus raised plenty of other child soldiers. Do you know why we chose you over them?
> 
> ...



Repression isnt a good way of life. 
He needs to LIVE. 
When you're a soldier you need to get shit done. Any means nessescary. Raiden and his repression= best fit


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 14, 2014)

I find it funny that when I point out that DMC plots and writing are bad you guys say "nobody plays DMC for the plot", but when DmC comes along, you're all "SHITTY PLOT SHITTY WRITING OH GOD DIE". Hypocrisy, much? If you don't like it, press Back button. All cutscenes are skippable. 


Zaelapolopollo said:


> With names like "Donte", it really just shows the entire DMC fanbase is really immature. Which is probably why they love games with dialogue like "WOOO! I LOVE A FAST WOMAN!"


And call it Shakesphear...


Inuhanyou said:


> Take out the fun and replace it with "serious modern day western political themes" like DmC


"FUCK YOU DANTE BLARGRAGRHAGRHAGRA"

HOW IS THAT SERIOUS?! Don't say you believed all that promotional crap is serious? You should never listen to the promotional crap!

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I find it funny that when I point out that DMC plots and writing are bad you guys say "nobody plays DMC for the plot", but when DmC comes along, you're all "SHITTY PLOT SHITTY WRITING OH GOD DIE".
> 
> //HbS



Its more of the fact that the old DMC never relied on story to be good while the new DmC attempted to have a good story (Shakesperean lel) and sucked at it. And by sucked, I mean sucked hard. Hard.


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> There's nothing to deserve. Ironicly, DMC series doesn't deserve to use the word "deserve" in relation to it. Barely any series does.
> 
> No one said "masterpiece", but you're all acting like it. So the arbitrary combo system is replaced with another arbitrary combo system and game handles better. Boo-fucking-hoo. If it's too easy, you have 7 difficulties to choose from. Still too easy? Go to DMC3SE and play it with a keyboard.
> 
> ...



1. DmC is not a good game.
2. It's not "different", it's objectively of a far lower quality than any of the original DMC games, even 2.
3. DmC doesn't deserve to be a DMC game because it sucks, whilst DMC is a masterpiece.

your opinions are awful and you should feel bad


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Here's my thing.
> 
> Just admit that your story and characters are shit and you play it for the gameplay.
> 
> ...



oh god

why are there bad people itt


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 14, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Here's my thing.
> 
> Just admit that your story and characters are shit and you play it for the gameplay.
> 
> ...


Ugh, get the fuck out with your shit taste as well 

Every post you make in any thread is a digital cancer.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 14, 2014)

ITT, delusional elitists.


Hyperion1O1 said:


> Its more of the fact that the old DMC never relied on story to be good while the new DmC attempted to have a good story (Shakesperean lel) and sucked at it. And by sucked, I mean sucked hard. Hard.


And let me quote one of the DmC haters, from this thread - "who the fuck plays DMC for story anyway". It's not forced down your throat. The moment a cutscene starts - one button is all it takes to get to the fighting. A lot of which was copy-pasted from DMC4.

//HbS


----------



## teddy (Jan 14, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Its more of the fact that the old DMC never relied on story to be good while the new DmC attempted to have a good story (Shakesperean lel) and sucked at it. And by sucked, I mean sucked hard. Hard.



This.

ninja theory made it clear that one of their intentions with DmC was to make an installment with a good, comprehensive story unlike the rest of the franchise so of course people are going to judge its story and deem it shit accordingly. there's no hypocrisy, just judging the game by the standards it set for itself


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 14, 2014)

But of course we're hypocrites with bad taste, right? 

We're clearly just biased and not judging them on their own merits.

I was clearly biased to see what DmC had.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 14, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> But of course we're hypocrites with bad taste, right?
> 
> We're clearly just biased and not judging them on their own merits.
> 
> I was clearly biased to see what DmC had.


It's like you're reading only 1/4 of what I write...

//HbS


----------



## Gino (Jan 14, 2014)

Stop lumping people together.


I played DMC for the Basic Plot,Characters and of course the combat needless to say DmC failed on all three.


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 14, 2014)

Soran F Seiei said:


>




Donte. Died by the Ripper. A fitting ending. No matter how many times i see those images it never gets old.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTQFpwZwk-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 14, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's like you're reading only 1/4 of what I write...
> 
> //HbS



Simple, 

half the crap you write is shit. And the other half is bitching.

As such is why everyone else here is saying otherwise. But here you are.


----------



## Gino (Jan 14, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken Raidou you were one of the first in this thread  to actually buy and play the game correct?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 14, 2014)

I did, I even started on Nephilim. And it was atrocious.

You mean to tell me, you consider a good game that its hard mode is stupid easy, the game caters combos to you on a silver platter, you can basically get instant triple SSS with no effort, weak as fuck guns, a shitty soundtrack, a story you supposed to take seriously, weak as fuck enemies with the exception of the Dream Runners which were the only decent ones, and you supposed to tell me other wise?

There was like one good character and IIRC his name was Phineas. Or some shit. And that's cuz he was done right.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 14, 2014)

The only unfortunate thing I can't get rid of is the fact I have trophies for it.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gino (Jan 14, 2014)

LOL Xbox signout trolling. 

I remember playing it all the way to DMD and then deleting all traces of it from my PC.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 14, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Simple,
> 
> half the crap you write is shit. And the other half is bitching.
> 
> As such is why everyone else here is saying otherwise. But here you are.


I'm not the only one. 


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I did, I even started on *Nephilim*. And it was atrocious.
> 
> You mean to tell me, you consider a good game that its *hard mode *is stupid easy


Well, the highest difficulty available at start in DMC4 was far easier than Nephilim. I guess that makes DMC4 a bad game, huh? 

Plus, "Nephilim" is normal. Not hard. 


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> the game caters combos to you on a silver platter


Some of them yeah, but others? Are not that different from DMC4. I guess you're talking the ones bound to the special action button (Y on Xbox controller), but actually they're almost the same, it's just that left-stick push/pull is gone. Though you still have to push it anyway if you want to hit anything, since lock-on is gone.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> you can basically get instant triple SSS with no effort


Yeah, and almost none of us fuckers in here actually play at the level where it makes a difference, despite what we think. Anyway, it's one arbitrary system replaced with other arbitrary system. 


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> shitty soundtrack


Still better than DMC3 soundtrack...


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> a story you supposed to take seriously


I'm having huge trouble believing that

Look. I've played through DMC3, DMC4, now playing DmC, I can easly say that required skill curve goes down with the years. And so far, I've enjoyed DMC4 more than DmC, I consider it a much better game. But at the same time I can't say DmC is bad. It isn't. It has high production value, gameplay above average, it's simply fun to play. But noooo but Donte, but Vorgil, b-b-but SOOO EDGYYY, MUCH emo! Before you say DmC doesn't deserve to be a part of "Devil May Cry', remember you don't have a fucking say in this. Capcom does. 

Not going to mention DMC3 here, that game did only gameplay and skill ceiling right (say the category I'll list the flaws if you don't believe me), everything else was bad, and the port was so horrible it should be pulled from Steam and everyone should be given a refund. If I could outbribe Capcom and if I lived in UK, I'd easly win "product not fit for purpose" litigation.

PS:
Reading a DMC3 vs DMC4 thread on some forum. It's like you copy-pasted arguments against DMC4 to this thread

//HbS


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll be nice. DMC was a game meant to be fun, it had some themes of family and a typical save the world plot but no more. We enjoyed it for the cool and stylish feel, the challenging gameplay and because every character is a homage to the action genre. 

DMC Dante is corny, cheesy, childish(though can show some maturity) and an adrenalin junkie even. I'm not big on the character outside of DMC 3 due to his interactions with Lady, Jester and Vergil but there is a huge difference between this Dante and Dmc.

Dmc as per Tameem and the NT staff is supposed to be "Shakespearen" and "comparable to some of Cinema's best". Not only is it nowhere near such an absurd standard but they are arrogant enough to ignore fan complaints. The game has tons of bugs, not enough fps, enemies with stupid AI, easy to obtain high ranks, shitty guns and enemies who more often than not hit like they're tenderising meat instead of hurting someone.

It's like saying I can like Blade but not Twilight means that I'm a hypocrite when the only thing both have in common is Vampires(if you can call them that even). The only thing both Dante's have in common as their character is being the same archetype. The execution is completely different however. 

You think stuff like "I have the bigger dick" "Squirrel semen" "Me a god vs you a piece of shit" "fuck youx10" are good writing or even bearable writing?It's a hilarious attempt at dark and edgy plus the game takes itself too seriously to a point of being pretentious.

I may not be much into Dante's jokes but I'll take them over Tameemte's idea of humor anyday. I gave the game a chance even after hearing people complain and it was terrible, I regret playing it.


----------



## Fang (Jan 14, 2014)

There are actually people in this world who would defend this game.


----------



## Gino (Jan 14, 2014)

There's a defense force for everything I think that's how the saying goes.........


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 14, 2014)

Fang said:


> There are actually people in this world who would defend this game.



Shocking, I know.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2014)

I think the fact "there are people with opinions that conflict with your own" is only shocking when you are a bit too full of yourself. Which seems to be the case with DMC's fanbase since, God forbid someone in this thread posts something that isn't "wayh wah wah I HATE THIS GAME!"  I guess being good at a stupid video game gave you all a a false sense of superiority? I mean, Star Ocean 3 and Metal Gear Solid 4 are pretty objectively bad, with the narrative strength of Invader Zim fanfiction, but I don't take out my hatred for thos egames on people who like them.

Also DmC had some awesome music.


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 14, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> You think stuff like "I have the bigger dick" "Squirrel semen" "Me a god vs you a piece of shit" "fuck youx10" are good writing or even bearable writing?It's a hilarious attempt at dark and edgy plus the game takes itself too seriously to a point of being pretentious.


I see I missed nothing missing out this installment

Also, DmC soundtrack is better than DMC3's?

What?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2014)

That, I will agree with. Old DMC had better music for the most part. DmC's soundtrack only had a few noteworthy pieces for me.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *I think the fact "there are people with opinions that conflict with your own" is only shocking when you are a bit too full of yourself*. Which seems to be the case with DMC's fanbase since, God forbid someone in this thread posts something that isn't "wayh wah wah I HATE THIS GAME!"  I guess being good at a stupid video game gave you all a a false sense of superiority? *I mean, Star Ocean 3 and Metal Gear Solid 4 are pretty objectively bad*, with the narrative strength of Invader Zim fanfiction, but I don't take out my hatred for thos egames on people who like them.
> 
> Also DmC had some awesome music.


----------



## Gino (Jan 14, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think the fact "there are people with opinions that conflict with your own" is only shocking when you are a bit too full of yourself. Which seems to be the case with DMC's fanbase since, God forbid someone in this thread posts something that isn't "wayh wah wah I HATE THIS GAME!"  I guess being good at a stupid video game gave you all a a false sense of superiority? I mean, Star Ocean 3 and Metal Gear Solid 4 are pretty objectively bad, with the narrative strength of Invader Zim fanfiction, but I don't take out my hatred for thos egames on people who like them.
> 
> Also DmC had some awesome music.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The last one is him going into his Jack the Ripper persona, it does'nt give him super powers just makes him go into killer mode/more bloodlusted. Considering his dialogue to Monsoon about talking philosophy with terrorists and him finally embracing who is.
> 
> EDIT Or are you referencing something else?If so then apologies. That does sound retarded if he actually said that.



I was joking dude with that last line, dude. The point was that Raiden turning off his pain meds suddenly turned him into this "anti-hero" that I was supposed to think he was badass and dangerous and scary or whatever other justification his Metal Gear story was but only made me think that it was fucking stupid as shit.

Well, I take it as seriously as I do take Bayonetta or DMC's plot but when you have this wave of Metal Gear fans who come full force with BUT MUH CHILD SOLDIER PAST AND SUPER BAD UPBRINGING, HIS SHITTY ONE LINERS AND FAKE RASPY VOICE ARE TOTALLY ORGANIC AND YOU SHOULD TAKE IT SERIOUSLY, YOU GUYS, you just can't help but roll your eyes.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> And if you want an action adventure game with good storytelling, go play Legacy of Kain. Maybe then you'll recognize how shallow and pathetic DMC is.



Or maybe I'm perfectly capable of liking both DMC's campiness and happy go lucky storytelling and characters while genuinely appreciating Legacy of Kain's legitimate writing. Because I'm capable of enjoying 2 different things since I realize that they're not trying to do the same thing.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2014)

I mean to say HOW DARE YOU DON'T RESPECT OPINION then go THIS GAME I HATE IS OBJECTIVELY BAD is a blatant contradiction.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2014)

> Or maybe I'm perfectly capable of liking both DMC's campiness and happy go lucky storytelling and character while genuinely appreciating Legacy of Kain's legitimate writing. Because I'm capable of liking 2 different things and realize that they're not trying to do the same thing.



Well said. I can like serious things and campy things. I set my expectations based on what the material is. So I can enjoy a popcorn flick but also a movie that tackles important issues. I can like YYH but also like Ghost In a Shell.

He's seems to find it hard that people can like two different types of games.


----------



## Gino (Jan 14, 2014)

Legacy of Kain is one of the best franchises of all time.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2014)

I can appreciate everything from LOK to Mario and I don't think Mario (non-RPG Mario anyway) is known for its daring narrative.

But DMC was clearly trying to tell a legit story. You're supposed to look at all those flashy anime'd to all Hell cutscenes and follow the plot. Moreover, you're supposed to enjoY Dante's childishness and obnoxiousness.  You're supposed to think he's "badass" because he can do all this awesome fighting and he uses both guns and swords and he has such pretty white hair.  If I didn't have to endure Dante, i might like DMC more. Vergil was a good character.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2014)

Gino said:


> Well when you got assholes acting like in order to like this Game you must shit on the Old DMC that's where the problem starts something most Pro-DmC fans have in common.Combine that with white hair and all other kinds of dismissive stupid shit people use to deflect an argument I must say most of them are asking for it.



This is a fair point. i am a bit too judgmental about the old games.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Snip



It's trying to tell about as good a story as any other action game i.e not much at all and just something to get the characters into cool action sequences.. Dante is a parody of action heroes, enjoying Dante's childishness may not be for everyone but you can't say Dmc Dante's immature attitude of being edgy=cool is better. He annoyed me too sometimes and I actually like that archetype(it is possible to not like everyone within the same archetype, execution matters). I liked Lady, Arkham/Jester, Vergil and from what we know of him Sparda(Nero I sort of liked). But Dante also had moments he could be likeable to me and I'll take the original campy,  parody of action heroes who does stylish stuff over the try hard teen who discovered his older brother's metal collection and started cursing because he's just so overwhelmed at having discovered it for the first time. Maybe the sequel will focus on his mid life crisis if they decide to continue this abomination.

DMC is built around flashy action scenes that defy logic and that's not really an attempt at trying to tell a legit story either. You can't endure Dante but can endure an even worse version of him in this game?

DMC did'nt try to tell some deep story or think it was a peer to the apex of theatre and art like Dmc. How anyone can look at Dmc and can think it's brilliant makes me go WTF at Tameem and co. 

Campy Dante who loves pizza, makes horrible pick up lines, corny jokes, loves to party and has a good heart sometimes is leagues better than what is Tameem creating a self insert and giving his idea of badass with toilet humor and excessive nudity.

DMC Dante>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Dmc Dante

I prefer Dante and Vergil's banter in DMC 3 over the garbage I got in Dmc.

Edgy=/=better


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 17, 2014)

Well, the scene after you kill the Succubus was embarassing. Still not as bad as Ride to Hell Retribution's sex scenes, though  but close

And say what you want, DmC has the best level design out of all DMCs. Though it sucks you can't backtrack, and you can accidently trigger a cutscene and miss the chance to get a secret or whatever. I hate that design style.

//HbS


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 19, 2014)

So Capcom's made some interesting alt costumes for two of Sengoku Basara 4's characters


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2014)

that's alot of Alastors 

badass masamune/dante fusion 


dat skinny ass Vergil doe


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 19, 2014)

The sad thing is I am enjoying DmC more than DMC4 because "Nephilim" is more challenging than "Devil Hunter", even when I clearly see DMC4 was a better game (sans boss recycling which was awful and overall production quality). 

Edit:
Game gets much better after the Succubus fight. It's like after the stupidly awkward sex scene the writers went "what the fuck is wrong with us" and they've set themselves straight. "Fuck you (3x) blerhggrgehr" complaints are not valid after Succubus. 

And that weapon split - I was afraid it'd be much more common, but as it turns out, it's pretty rare. I guess it was much more common before Succubus because the creators were all excited about a new gimmick. Thankfully, colour-coded weapons are nowhere near big of an issue they initially seem. 

Sondtrack is good too. Mixture of electronica, techno and cyber-rock works pretty well. It's better than the trashy attempt at metal from DMC3... 

And the stages, levels, they are all just mindblowing. The dynamics and design are top-notch. Although they have a flaw, they are linear and don't allow backtracking. Also, unlike previous DMC games, they force NG+ on you by setting up obstacles that can be traversed only with equipment you get later.

Anyway, in my current experience on PC... 
DMC3 < DmC <= DMC4
Although this is subject to change after I do NG+ on each. If I have the time (all) and will (DMC3) to do it.

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 19, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> The sad thing is I am enjoying DmC more than DMC4 because "Nephilim" is more challenging than "Devil Hunter", even when I clearly see DMC4 was a better game (sans boss recycling which was awful and overall production quality).
> 
> Edit:
> Game gets much better after the Succubus fight. It's like after the stupidly awkward sex scene the writers went "what the fuck is wrong with us" and they've set themselves straight. "Fuck you (3x) blerhggrgehr" complaints are not valid after Succubus.
> ...



I find it extremely odd that you would say any difficulty of DmC is harder than DMC 4 In Nephilim I didn't even die once.. 

Try Dante must Die mode on 4 and then prepare to cry when you reach mission 19. If you're not good prepare to cry when you reach mission 1.  

DmC on the other hand.. it's a simple matter of stunning an enemy while you air combo another one and then move on to the next and stunning is easy as hell in DmC just use round trip and gg ridiculous damage and enough stun time to deal good damage to an enemy. Rinse repeat. 

Try doing that in any other DMC the enemies will make sure you don't get a chance.  

The weapon split is annoying to old DMC fans, it does the opposite of what DMC is supposed to do, encourage you to try all the moves and discover where they work best. DmC flat out tells you what works best and will accept no other way of doing things.

Also NG+ is forced in all DMC's they're short for a reason you know? You're meant to replay them several times. A lot of RPG's do this too, it adds replayability if done right it's a good thing. Nothing in any DMC is permanently missable anyways


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

HBS confusing actual level design for Eye candy.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Try Dante must Die mode on 4 and then prepare to cry when you reach mission 19. If you're not good prepare to cry when you reach mission 1.



When I played DMC 3
>Normal= Stupidly Easy
>Hard= So Easy
>Very Hard= Easy

"DMD shouldn't be hard"

>Dies to DT'ed Prides and Lust in Mission 1


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2014)

wow dante rocken an eye patch, looks good on him to tell you the truth  and is that his DMC2 hair stye? =3 i think it is


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 20, 2014)

By the way, I have a question. Sparda gave Vergil and Dante their swords. Yamato is so sharp it can cut dimensions, time and space. What does Rebellion do?


Kyokkai said:


> I find it extremely odd that you would say any difficulty of DmC is harder than DMC 4 In Nephilim I didn't even die once..
> 
> DmC on the other hand.. it's a simple matter of stunning an enemy while you air combo another one and then move on to the next and stunning is easy as hell in DmC just use round trip and gg ridiculous damage and enough stun time to deal good damage to an enemy. Rinse repeat.


To me it's exactly the opposite. Weird. I didn't die once in DMC4, and came close to dying no more than twice, while I already died a couple times in DmC and I even had to use my Gold Orb.

This must have something to do with the fact that I tend to dodge stuff by jumping away at the last second. That was enough in DMC3 and DMC4, but in DmC enemies (even Stygians) have enough range to hit you anyway while you're in air. I also keep confusing demon and angel evades. 

I also don't want to use one "easy ridiculus damage combo" over and over. Why would I? I play for myself, and my own fun, not the ranking score. If that means I am more vulnerable in combat, so be it. 


Kyokkai said:


> The weapon split is annoying to old DMC fans, it does the opposite of what DMC is supposed to do, encourage you to try all the moves and discover where they work best. DmC flat out tells you what works best and will accept no other way of doing things.


While I agree this isn't good, DmC still has more options... DMC3? Trial and error with 2-weapons loadout until you learn the entire game. Nero? 1 weapon. Only DMC4 Dante actually had more options "on the fly" compared to fighting coloured enemies in DmC. 

I'm trying to remember how many melee weapons Dante had in DMC4. 3? or 4? That is still less than The current 5 I have in DmC. 


Kyokkai said:


> Also NG+ is forced in all DMC's they're short for a reason you know? You're meant to replay them several times. A lot of RPG's do this too, it adds replayability if done right it's a good thing. Nothing in any DMC is permanently missable anyways


Oh yes, but DmC is much worse in that regard. In DMC3 and DMC4 you could reach and do anything as long as you had the skill and knowledge. If you didn't, you could always backtrack. Here, in DmC? You have to replay the level once you unlock a specific weapon or ability in the story. 

Basicly, NG+ in DMCs was "replay the same thing with all of your stuff from the beginning and tougher enemies". In DmC, it's like "hey, see this door? secret area? CAN'T GO THERE UNTIL YOU NG+!" .Well fuck you NJ, in this regard. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> HBS confusing actual level design for Eye candy.


Yeah, I wasn't clear enough. I was talking about graphical design, and how the levels and scenes are stylized. The actual gameplay-wise level design is your bog-standard scripted linear experience. While previous DMCs were also linear, you atleast could backtrack. But now that I think about it... DmC is a string laid down on a desk, with a few curves. DMCs also are the same string, but put into a jeans pocket. While it completes a more "complete" area, it's still a string.


And you guys were right about guns. While not completly useless, after Pandora, they are just not fun.

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 20, 2014)

You get hit more in DmC because you can't cancel out of your current attack, hence you can't dodge in the very last moment.

Rebellion does not do anything, its just a manifestation of Dante's power. Yamato is the seal between the Demon and the Human World.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 20, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> You get hit more in DmC because you can't cancel out of your current attack, hence you can't dodge in the very last moment.


Yeah, that might be that too


Hyperion1O1 said:


> Rebellion does not do anything, its just a manifestation of Dante's power. Yamato is the seal between the Demon and the Human World.


So I guess Vergil was loved more 

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2014)

While that Vergil skin looks kinda meh since the coat is really small making it look awkward, that Dante skin is fucking awesome, even with 4 Alastors too many.

After the DMC 3 reference in Ace Attorney 5, the skins in Monster Hunter Online and this one, I'm still hopeful to the fact that Capcom still think that Devil May Cry is topical.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 20, 2014)

I wish they'd do a Lady alt for Magoichi.

[YOUTUBE]MC7cU-VJkp8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QVk8xvm5ux0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 20, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> When I played DMC 3
> >Normal= Stupidly Easy
> >Hard= So Easy
> >Very Hard= Easy
> ...



If you're good enough it's all passable till DMD, DMD requires a whole other level of ingenuity and skill. It doesn't just require that you master the basics but that you master every single advanced technique and the thing about that is in DMC games advanced techniques are not given in gift wrapping to you, you have to discover them. Or be lazy and go on youtube and see what other players are doing.



Hunted by sister said:


> By the way, I have a question. Sparda gave Vergil and Dante their swords. Yamato is so sharp it can cut dimensions, time and space. What does Rebellion do?



Well it is the manifestation of Dante's demonic powers and thus without it he can't do his true devil trigger. For exampled in the first DMC he can't DT until he receives Alastor because Force Edge is sealed and Rebellion is back at his store.



Hunted by sister said:


> To me it's exactly the opposite. Weird. I didn't die once in DMC4, and came close to dying no more than twice, while I already died a couple times in DmC and I even had to use my Gold Orb.
> 
> This must have something to do with the fact that I tend to dodge stuff by jumping away at the last second. That was enough in DMC3 and DMC4, but in DmC enemies (even Stygians) have enough range to hit you anyway while you're in air. I also keep confusing demon and angel evades.



Again did you try anything beyond Devil Hunter in 4? Cause hard is always still pretty easy. I use Angel Evade mostly I use Demon Evade on those samurai like demons to get the damage boost.



Hunted by sister said:


> I also don't want to use one "easy ridiculus damage combo" over and over. Why would I? I play for myself, and my own fun, not the ranking score. If that means I am more vulnerable in combat, so be it.
> 
> While I agree this isn't good, DmC still has more options... DMC3? Trial and error with 2-weapons loadout until you learn the entire game. Nero? 1 weapon. Only DMC4 Dante actually had more options "on the fly" compared to fighting coloured enemies in DmC.



It would be ridiculous to ignore one of the most effective moves in the game for stunning especially when dealing with one ghost rage and the red rage, I forget the red rages name. Unless of course you want to spend 30 minutes slowly chipping away at their health why you constantly dodge and stay on the defensive. It's just as boring to be on the defensive for several minutes and you DON'T want to take damage from rages. 

Not really since you're limited to two weapons on the colored enemies and the invulnerable enemies make several of your moves useless as well.  

What is it with the trial and error you speak of? You bring two weapons and you get good enough to use them in any situation which is something you CAN'T do in DmC cause it forcefully restricts you countless times to use a different weapon. 

I went through DMC3 in all modes with just Rebellion and Beowolf and didn't have too much trouble. Add in the shotgun and E&I and I had no need to master the others, I did anyways cause it's fun to change it up but it doesn't matter. In DMC you can fight ANYTHING with ANY weapon. If you find that it's ineffective than you simply aren't good enough with it yet.




Hunted by sister said:


> I'm trying to remember how many melee weapons Dante had in DMC4. 3? or 4? That is still less than The current 5 I have in DmC.



No 5... Rebellion, Cerberus, A&R, Nevan, and Beowolf. It had exactly the same amount of weapons.




Hunted by sister said:


> And you guys were right about guns. While not completly useless, after Pandora, they are just not fun.
> 
> //HbS



The shotgun is one of the most useful guns in the game. It can knock down those pesky Chimera enemies and Dante NEEDS to keep them down to avoid their annoying high damage tentacles. 

Pandora is obviously the most useful, the briefcase especially cause it removes cloaks and shields immediately without any need to fill the gauge. 

E&I's rainstorm ability is the most effective way to remove a cloak besides Pandora.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 20, 2014)

Btw, those who wre complaining about sperm. That's legit witchcraft ingredient...


Kyokkai said:


> Well it is the manifestation of Dante's demonic powers and thus without it he can't do his true devil trigger. For exampled in the first DMC he can't DT until he receives Alastor because Force Edge is sealed and Rebellion is back at his store.


So basicly Vergil got a better toy, and generally was a more loved child  when did Vergil lose Yamato, though? After DMC3? Or in DMC1? I can't remember if Dark Knight could DT or not. 


Kyokkai said:


> Again did you try anything beyond Devil Hunter in 4? Cause hard is always still pretty easy.


Not yet, I didn't have the time. I wanted to play DmC first to get a more complete picture. Deadpool is next up. 


Kyokkai said:


> It would be ridiculous to ignore one of the most effective moves in the game for stunning especially when dealing with one ghost rage and the red rage, I forget the red rages name. Unless of course you want to spend 30 minutes slowly chipping away at their health why you constantly dodge and stay on the defensive. It's just as boring to be on the defensive for several minutes and you DON'T want to take damage from rages.


Well, I can take down a pair under a minute. Which stun are you talking about? The shuriken ground special? I never used it besides clearing those pesky blue doors. Hell, I didn't use Shurikens at all. I liked Osiris much, much more. While it does have a ground stun, it makes you very vulnerable. And I don't like using the air-one. Makes you focus too much on one target. I prefer being a Blitz and just fighting both at the same time. To me, just comboing one guy to death in the air is boring. Switch it up! Hit everyone! Be everywhere! Change weapon after each combo! Make a good use of both whips! Etc. Less effective, much flashier. I just try to put "spectacle" into my spectacle fighters. 


Kyokkai said:


> Not really since you're limited to two weapons on the colored enemies and the invulnerable enemies make several of your moves useless as well.


Invulnerable enemies? You mean enraged? They still take damage. 


Kyokkai said:


> What is it with the trial and error you speak of? You bring two weapons and you get good enough to use them in any situation which is something you CAN'T do in DmC cause it forcefully restricts you countless times to use a different weapon.
> 
> I went through DMC3 in all modes with just Rebellion and Beowolf and didn't have too much trouble. Add in the shotgun and E&I and I had no need to master the others, I did anyways cause it's fun to change it up but it doesn't matter. In DMC you can fight ANYTHING with ANY weapon. If you find that it's ineffective than you simply aren't good enough with it yet.


Trial and error is too strong of a phrase, but the method is the same. Some loadouts are just more effective in some places. For example, Nevann is an extremely situational weapon. A&R works amazing against some bosses, Cerberus works great against others. For example, A&R or Nevann fights were piece of shit cake easy with Cerberus, while I struggled with other weapon. A&R basicly murders Cerberus, and with Boewulf I easly catch Lady and I can take her down in one long, well executed combo. 

To be the most effective you have to learn which loadout is best for each mission. This is why Blood Palace in DMC3 got so much flak, because you had to play all stages with 2 weapons, instead of adapting. Atleast that's what I read on some forums where people have been discussing DMC3 vs DMC4 for like 4 years now. 

And don't exaggerate. With the exception of Witches, the colour-coded enemies don't show up all that often after the initial introductions. 90% or more enemies in each mission are neutral affinity.


Kyokkai said:


> No 5... Rebellion, Cerberus, A&R, Nevan, and Beowolf. It had exactly the same amount of weapons.


You can use only 2 at a time anyway. And I was talking about DMC4... you had Rebellion... Gilgamesh? Lucifer? And some shurikens. I think. And even then Nero brings down the game's average to 2.5 weapons. And even lower if we consider percentage of Nero and Dante in DMC4.

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> If you're good enough it's all passable till DMD, DMD requires a whole other level of ingenuity and skill. It doesn't just require that you master the basics but that you master every single advanced technique and the thing about that is in DMC games advanced techniques are not given in gift wrapping to you, you have to discover them. Or be lazy and go on youtube and see what other players are doing.



Yeah, you have to be really creative with your moves while taking into account the upgraded enemies which I really liked. I thought DMD was just more health, more damage but it was genuinely harder than that. I really liked the difficulty because it wasn't insulting my intelligence unlike other games where higher difficulties=more health crap like that.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 21, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Btw, those who wre complaining about sperm. That's legit witchcraft ingredient...
> 
> So basicly Vergil got a better toy, and generally was a more loved child  when did Vergil lose Yamato, though? After DMC3? Or in DMC1? I can't remember if Dark Knight could DT or not.



Yamato is cooler and better except when Dante uses it in DMC4... what a disappointment. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Not yet, I didn't have the time. I wanted to play DmC first to get a more complete picture. Deadpool is next up.



Well okay.



Hunted by sister said:


> Well, I can take down a pair under a minute. Which stun are you talking about? The shuriken ground special? I never used it besides clearing those pesky blue doors. Hell, I didn't use Shurikens at all. I liked Osiris much, much more. While it does have a ground stun, it makes you very vulnerable. And I don't like using the air-one. Makes you focus too much on one target. I prefer being a Blitz and just fighting both at the same time. To me, just comboing one guy to death in the air is boring. Switch it up! Hit everyone! Be everywhere! Change weapon after each combo! Make a good use of both whips! Etc. Less effective, much flashier. I just try to put "spectacle" into my spectacle fighters.



What mode are you playing right now? Cause I'm talking DMD. Round trip is the shuriken ground special yes. Oh and you can execute round trip instantly, it doesn't require a charge. Osiris is pretty awful damage wise, I don't like being stuck in a single fight for long I like to make quick work of my enemies while still being flashy.  

Two rages force you to switch weapons so yeah obviously I wouldn't stick with the same combo. Let's be serious here though there's very few moves worth using on the red rages. Most of what you can do with the red rages is trinity smash, volcano and smack em repeatedly with jump cancels and arbiter. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Invulnerable enemies? You mean enraged? They still take damage.



No I mean the larger enemies that are invulnerable from all but one spot or are impossible to stun by normal means. Like the giant saw guys or the fat charger demons.



Hunted by sister said:


> Trial and error is too strong of a phrase, but the method is the same. Some loadouts are just more effective in some places. For example, Nevann is an extremely situational weapon. A&R works amazing against some bosses, Cerberus works great against others. For example, A&R or Nevann fights were piece of shit cake easy with Cerberus, while I struggled with other weapon. A&R basicly murders Cerberus, and with Boewulf I easly catch Lady and I can take her down in one long, well executed combo.
> 
> To be the most effective you have to learn which loadout is best for each mission. This is why Blood Palace in DMC3 got so much flak, because you had to play all stages with 2 weapons, instead of adapting. Atleast that's what I read on some forums where people have been discussing DMC3 vs DMC4 for like 4 years now.



Every single one of those weapons can be used on anything it just depends HOW you use it. Nevan should be used as a combo extension rather than a main weapon for example and beowolf is great for getting you to the ground in case you wanna jump up and lay a smackdown on a higher spot of a boss, usually when they evade and they move and are out of jump cancel range. In DMC3 everything can be effective if you get creative.



Hunted by sister said:


> And don't exaggerate. With the exception of Witches, the colour-coded enemies don't show up all that often after the initial introductions. 90% or more enemies in each mission are neutral affinity.



When they do it's annoying every time. Witches are especially annoying cause they tend to show up with the fat charger demons and it's a massive chore dodging all their projectiles if you choose to kill the charger first and for the other way around you have to get rid of their pesky barrier and be wary of being charged. 

I've already discussed rages, and you know the other types. Let's be serious here the most efficient devil move is trinity smash and Eryx is more situational and doesn't have as much brute force, the angel weapons are much more effective on the other hand and so inevitably fighting the red enemies is quite boring there may not be a massive percentage of colored enemies but it's enough to make the combat dull at times. 



Hunted by sister said:


> You can use only 2 at a time anyway. And I was talking about DMC4... you had Rebellion... Gilgamesh? Lucifer? And some shurikens. I think. And even then Nero brings down the game's average to 2.5 weapons. And even lower if we consider percentage of Nero and Dante in DMC4. //HbS



Rebellion, Gilgamesh, Lucifer, and Yamato.  

Just like DmC only three of those weapons are honestly needed. Let's be honest here, if Eryx and Osiris were gone not much of value would be lost, Rebellion, Aquila, and Arbiter have the most effective moves.  

In DMC4 Rebellion, Gilgamesh, and Lucifer clean anything up. Rebellion is great on just about everything, Gilgamesh tears bosses to shred in mere seconds, and so can Lucifer but Lucifer is better at crowds.   

Nero had less weapons but more moves sword wise, he's definitely a simpler character but in terms of effectiveness he's more effective than the worst of Dante's weapons in any DMC or DmC. He doesn't match up to Dante with the good weapons but that's okay. They gave him a limited arsenal but at least it all has a clear purpose and is all effective.   

I can't say the same for Yamato in DMC4 or indeed Eryx or Osiris in DmC, that's not to say they're awful they're both decent but they're greatly over shadowed by Arbiter and Aquila. Arbiter has the best devil attack and Aquila has ridiculous range and can strike more targets than Osiris and can most certainly take them out quicker and I've said it before but Round trip in DmC is BROKEN. 

Sure though DMC4 has less but the effectiveness of the weapons I find to be more useful than a couple of DmC weapons.




Hyperion1O1 said:


> Yeah, you have to be really creative with your moves while taking into account the upgraded enemies which I really liked. I thought DMD was just more health, more damage but it was genuinely harder than that. I really liked the difficulty because it wasn't insulting my intelligence unlike other games where higher difficulties=more health crap like that.



Exactly I really hate that, it's what I call artificial difficulty. Don't make the AI smarter just lazily make it do 500% damage and give it 1000% hp, gg!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Btw, those who wre complaining about sperm. That's legit witchcraft ingredient...



Doesn't make it sound less retarded, especially in the setting that the game tried to convey. Bayonetta avoided that for a reason, and that game loved talking about factual witchcraft ingredients.



Hunted by sister said:


> So basicly Vergil got a better toy, and generally was a more loved child  when did Vergil lose Yamato, though? After DMC3? Or in DMC1? I can't remember if Dark Knight could DT or not.



Well, it's not the toy that makes the stronger warrior, as you saw in DMC 3. Vergil had both the Yamamoto and Force Edge and still lost against Dante and Rebellion. It's mostly their significance in the setting rather than straight power.

We don't know when Vergil lost Yamato since DMC 4's story got all mangled during development to the point where important plot developments are in the game manual and concept artwork. But he most likely lost it in the fight against Mundus, considering it was broken in 2. 

By the way, if you Devil trigger with Super Corrupt Vergil in DMC3, you'll transform in Nelo Angelo from Devil May Cry 1 which is just another thing that makes DMC 3 so fucking amazing. Plus if you connect a second controller while using Doppelganger, you can actually co-op with a friend, if you also use Super Dante, you have infinite mana meaning the co-op is permanent. It's the little things.



> Trial and error is too strong of a phrase, but the method is the same. Some loadouts are just more effective in some places. For example, Nevann is an extremely situational weapon. A&R works amazing against some bosses, Cerberus works great against others. For example, A&R or Nevann fights were piece of shit cake easy with Cerberus, while I struggled with other weapon. A&R basicly murders Cerberus, and with Boewulf I easly catch Lady and I can take her down in one long, well executed combo.



None of those examples are as strong as you're making them out to be. You can beat the entire game with any weapon in the game if you're good enough. What boils down to it is that the advantages that certain weapons have in certain situations don't invalidate the other weapons because every weapon is balanced right. Same applies to styles, really. Royal Guard makes you literally invincible.

But I still have a certain style/weapon loadout that's not exactly perfect in certain rooms or bosses but I still use it because it's my favorite. Trickster will always be more fun to me.



> To be the most effective you have to learn which loadout is best for each mission. This is why Blood Palace in DMC3 got so much flak, because you had to play all stages with 2 weapons, instead of adapting. Atleast that's what I read on some forums where people have been discussing DMC3 vs DMC4 for like 4 years now.



That's more autism than anything else since people who complain about that want to have the best score and time possible which is kinda gimped since you can't change your loadout midgame while in DMC4, your entire arsenal is available to you through real time switch. I personally prefer the format of DMC 3's Blood Palace.



> And don't exaggerate. With the exception of Witches, the colour-coded enemies don't show up all that often after the initial introductions. 90% or more enemies in each mission are neutral affinity.



You tend do this really halfassed way of standing up for DmC's faults, you know? Like "You guys can't really complain about Fuck you Blearargsdgsd x3 because it never happened after it happened that one time!" and now this "You can't really complain about color coded enemies because they're not that pervasive!"

So what's the point? Why the hell ditch the damage advantage that you had in 3, for example, and just put a "GOOD WORK BILLY, YOU HIT THE BLUE ENEMY WITH THE BLUE WEAPON" system that doesn't show up that often but still only detracts from the game? It's like Bayonetta's QTEs. They're shit, out of place and yet they only pop up every so often which only makes them the more fucking pointless.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 21, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Doesn't make it sound less retarded, especially in the setting that the game tried to convey. Bayonetta avoided that for a reason, and that game loved talking about factual witchcraft ingredients.


Yes, it does make it sound less retarded, assuming you're not stuck in ignorance.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, it's not the toy that makes the stronger warrior, as you saw in DMC 3. Vergil had both the Yamamoto and Force Edge and still lost against Dante and Rebellion. It's mostly their significance in the setting rather than straight power.


I doubt they could detemine who's the better warrior when they were little kids. Nevermind, the thing just reminded me of a short comic where a guy is sent to keep his twin brother busy so they can prepare a birthday party without him knowing.


Deathbringerpt said:


> We don't know when Vergil lost Yamato since DMC 4's story got all mangled during development to the point where important plot developments are in the game manual and concept artwork. But he most likely lost it in the fight against Mundus, considering it was broken in 2.


So the chronological order of games is
DmC* -> DMC3 -> DMC1 -> DMC2 -> DMC4 ?
*yes I know it's a reboot, and not the same timeline, but it fits well.


Deathbringerpt said:


> None of those examples are as strong as you're making them out to be. You can beat the entire game with any weapon in the game if you're good enough. What boils down to it is that the advantages that certain weapons have in certain situations don't invalidate the other weapons because every weapon is balanced right. Same applies to styles, really. Royal Guard makes you literally invincible.


Some weapons just work better on certain enemies. They don't invalidate other weapons, but are clearly superior. If you have X skills with Cerberus, and X skills with A&R, A&R will be the objectively better weapon to use against Cerberus boss. Do you see my point?

And yes, I used Rebellion+Cerberus, later switching to Rebellion+Boewulf the entire game, so what? Fuck, if I tried, I could beat the entire game using nothing but guns. What's your point?


Deathbringerpt said:


> That's more autism than anything else since people who complain about that want to have the best score and time possible which is kinda gimped since you can't change your loadout midgame while in DMC4, your entire arsenal is available to you through real time switch. I personally prefer the format of DMC 3's Blood Palace.


I'm sorry, but this statement is full of hypocrisy and stupidity. You were all up in my face how DMC is hardcore for max combos and skills, learning the game, etc etc, and now that someone wants to maximize that to the limit he's fucking autistic? Really? 


Deathbringerpt said:


> You tend do this really halfassed way of standing up for DmC's faults, you know? Like "You guys can't really complain about Fuck you Blearargsdgsd x3 because it never happened after it happened that one time!" and now this "You can't really complain about color coded enemies because they're not that pervasive!"


I am not saying you can't complain. Of course you can. What I'm saying is that you can't define the entire game by two stupid cutscenes and lines and a few rare enemies. Which you guys love to do. 

And that video where a guy complains how second-to-last boss was almost one-shot by one quick combo? That complaint was about as legitemate as complaining that the savior at the end of DMC4 took only 2 Buster hits to kill.



Deathbringerpt said:


> So what's the point? Why the hell ditch the damage advantage that you had in 3, for example, and just put a "GOOD WORK BILLY, YOU HIT THE BLUE ENEMY WITH THE BLUE WEAPON" system that doesn't show up that often but still only detracts from the game? It's like Bayonetta's QTEs. They're shit, out of place and yet they only pop up every so often which only makes them the more fucking pointless.


I have no idea. Spicing things up? Or getting people out of their comfort zones. So you can't just master one weapon and be done with it. What's weird is that angelic work on blue and demonic work on red. Shouldn't this be the other way around?

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yes, it does make it sound less retarded, assuming you're not stuck in ignorance.



Dude, you fight for the right of squirrel spunk as much as you like, I'm not judging. 



> So the chronological order of games is
> DmC - >DMC3 -> DMC1 -> DMC4 -> DMC2?
> *yes I know it's a reboot, and not the same timeline, but it fits well.



Fixed. DMC2 is always pushed back at the ending of the timeline since Capcom likes to avoid confusion at the fact that DMC 2 is so out of place with the rest of the classic series. Dante is 18 in 3, in his 20s in 1 and in his early 30s in 4.



> Some weapons just work better on certain enemies. They don't invalidate other weapons, but are clearly superior. If you have X skills with Cerberus, and X skills with A&R, A&R will be the objectively better weapon to use against Cerberus boss. Do you see my point?
> 
> And yes, I used Rebellion+Cerberus, later switching to Rebellion+Boewulf the entire game, so what? Fuck, if I tried, I could beat the entire game using nothing but guns. What's your point?


 
My point is that the overall fanbase still isn't discouraged to use said weapons in said situations because they feel like using other equipment since they don't feel gimped. It's a way that allows diversity through choice and personal taste unlike the color coded shit.



> I'm sorry, but this statement is full of hypocrisy and stupidity. You were all up in my face how DMC is hardcore for max combos and skills, learning the game, etc etc, and now that someone wants to maximize that to the limit he's fucking autistic? Really?



Because nothing stops you from reaching the best score possible with the layout you choose, those people just like to give that Blood Palace format shit because of the damage advantage that some weapons have against certain enemies. That little comparison you just made is fucking senseless. DMC3's format doesn't limit your gameplay, it limits the set amount of damage you can ultimately dish out and personally, that's just pissant nitpicking. But feel free to take the autism crack literally.

Seriously, dude. You keep trying to speak for a game that you have barely any experience with.



> I am not saying you can't complain. Of course you can. What I'm saying is that you can't define the entire game by two stupid cutscenes and lines and a few rare enemies. Which you guys love to do.



Well, I always used the Fuck you x3 as the most infamous example of the overall poor quality of the game's dialogue but that's just me. "Little wet chunks, I got a bigger dick. Me, a god and you, a piece of shit. The world's your bitch and so am I. Boo hoo, shut up you emo punk." Shit like that, I could go on.  



> And that video where a guy complains how second-to-last boss was almost one-shot by one quick combo? That complaint was about as legitemate as complaining that the savior at the end of DMC4 took only 2 Buster hits to kill.



Well, Savior might be a shit boss but at least it has phases that create the illusion of endurance. Mundus is just embarrassing.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 21, 2014)

WTF? Savior being Bustered twice was an extra and honestly not even a boss fight. That was a fucking extra.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2014)

FUCK YOU SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSShakespeare!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTQFpwZwk-w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHxi3fhRmFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bSgQzIs3Zk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2014)

el fucketh you cono!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPKHxbOg19s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 21, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> WTF? Savior being Bustered twice was an extra and honestly not even a boss fight. That was a fucking extra.


yeah, and the scene where Mundus gets one-shot is a "finish him" scene.

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> yeah, and the scene where Mundus gets one-shot is a "finish him" scene.
> 
> //HbS



I thought you were referring to the ease with which DmC bosses were killed


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

> So the chronological order of games is
> DmC* -> DMC3 -> DMC1 -> DMC2 -> DMC4 ?
> *yes I know it's a reboot, and not the same timeline, but it fits well.


Fits as well as two unmatching puzzle pieces.


----------



## Gino (Jan 22, 2014)

HBS HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAA OH MAN!!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Was the Hunter Demon the one who Kat said can't be harmed by guns? What a blatant contradiction in the gameplay


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Was the Hunter Demon the one who Kat said can't be harmed by guns? What a blatant contradiction in the gameplay



Yeah, it's an AI routine bug, besides it takes you like 30mn to empty his life bar like this.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 22, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Was the Hunter Demon the one who Kat said can't be harmed by guns? What a blatant contradiction in the gameplay



Kat, tossed a magic molotov cocktail at it's face just before you fight it in game, weakening it . This is explained as why your attacks could harm it now as before they just bounced off it skin.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Kat, tossed a magic molotov cocktail at it's face just before you fight it in game, weakening it . This is explained as why your attacks could harm it now as before they just bounced off it skin.



That really just makes it worse.


----------



## HTTP (Jan 22, 2014)

negged that http//hbs ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2014)

> And what, Dante needing help from Vergil to hurt Arkham was any better?


Is... is that an actual question?


> Time-wise. Jesus, take a step back and think for a second before you post.


HAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm playing on Nephilim Hbs


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 22, 2014)

The World said:


> I'm playing on Nephilim Hbs


I find that hard to believe. I also played on Nephilim, and the Hunter was anything but idle. He kept shooting and hurling shit at me during the "shoot him down" parts. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Is... is that an actual question?


A: A character does something in a cutscene to give you an excuse to bossfight after you were being forced to run earlier in the level
B: A character who hates you and is hostile to you helps you in a cutscene, and then helps you in-game, while you're inexplicably given the ability to command him in exchange for a major gameplay component, Styles.

Go. Amuse me.

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 22, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Like writing in previous DMCs was any better*... and the "little wet chunks" was actually well used. He was trying to get him furious, remember?
> 
> *being PEGI12 does not make it better
> 
> //HbS



HBS you know what we're talking about... 

At least the original DMC's doesn't insult your intelligence to the point where they feel they have to put tons of curse words to keep you entertained. 

I feel like the developer thinks I'm a 12 year old dumbass who likes to throw rocks at cars and cuss people out cause I'm hardcore like that. 

Don't you feel the same way too with those lines? 

On the other hand DMC is cheesy but in a fun way, Dante's lines in the original DMC aren't good because they're of good quality but they're good because they get a chuckle with only the slightest touch of cleverness and because of how bad ass Dante is.  

The lines in DmC are an insult, it's like Tameem there is telling me that he thinks the fans of DMC are stupid loud mouthed children.  

The lines in DMC are by far better than in DmC. That's not opinion either relying on cursing is something you do when you write for the lowest common denominator and quite frankly I'm disgusted that they had the balls to treat us fans like that. 

Oh and then throw in their political shit that I don't care about on top of that.  

I think you can agree there. 

Also let's try not to downplay the colored enemies. The fact is that they appear often enough, especially in higher difficulties to slow down the game play and force you to use weapons and combos that maybe you don't want to use. Same with the large enemies that are only vulnerable in certain spots. Combines those up and it's more like 30% of all the enemies you face force you to change weapon. So 30% of the time I'm forced to fight like the game tells me to rather than use what I want.   

Oh and those samurai enemies while cool do not give you much opportunity to explore the moves either, most of your time is spent evading and getting in a couple of hits. 

Not even the strongest enemy in any DMC has been like that because it breaks up the flow. 

It's much like the progression of Assassins Creed, where once choice was king and you were allowed to tackle everything and anything how you wanted now you have to do what the game tells you.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That really just makes it worse.



How does that make anything worse? Kat was trained in the magic arts by Vergil, and  even makes a magic device later that can twist space in limbo for short period of time to help you reach a boss. Kat more or less the Orders second in command and Vergil's best field op till Dante joins.

So...what the hell do you mean by "makes it worse", or did you not know at all Kat's role in the story line? Really I like know.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> How does that make anything worse? Kat was trained in the magic arts by Vergil, and  even makes a magic device later that can twist space in limbo for short period of time to help you reach a boss. Kat more or less the Orders second in command and Vergil's best field op till Dante joins.
> 
> So...what the hell do you mean by "makes it worse", or did you not know at all Kat's role in the story line? Really I like know.



Her role in the story is being a useless love interest to make Donte have a stupid excuse to not join his brother when he is still a piece of shit.
Vorgil could have done ALL that shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I find that hard to believe. I also played on Nephilim, and the Hunter was anything but idle. He kept shooting and hurling shit at me during the "shoot him down" parts.
> 
> A: A character does something in a cutscene to give you an excuse to bossfight after you were being forced to run earlier in the level
> B: A character who hates you and is hostile to you helps you in a cutscene, and then helps you in-game, while you're inexplicably given the ability to command him in exchange for a major gameplay component, Styles.
> ...



I don't even.
He's a fake out final boss in DMC3 , they are rival brothers.
You don't know who the fuck Vegeta,Piccolo and Goku are do you?
Vs
She throws a little cocktail in his face.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I don't even.
> He's a fake out final boss in DMC3 , they are rival brothers.
> You don't know who the fuck Vegeta,Piccolo and Goku are do you?
> Vs
> She throws a little cocktail in his face.



If you're going to argue about the cocktail it should be about how pointless it was. 

Would have made a little more sense if she had a bigger role in that fight but it just seems they introduced her and were like oh crap... how do we begin to cement the idea that she's useful? 

That said regardless of why she's there I thought the development was well and good enough. 

Then againg though DmC as a stand alone game doesn't make sense because Dante's development doesn't make sense without knowledge of the original Dante's traits. 

Think about it, the development is okay when you see what they were attempting to do, trying to show how he began to care for humans and old players know that Dante has a very strong sense of honor and fair play, so we know that after all the help he's going to be grateful and repay it. 

Stand alone though he just kind of develops this honorable trait of of nowhere and Vergil develops the superiority complex out of nowhere as well.  

In terms of DMC as a whole their development makes sense and Kat's purpose is understandable at least. As a stand alone game though the characters just develop to be complete opposites by the end of the game with little logic to it.  

Why should a man who cares for nothing all of a sudden care for someone just because they helped him a little? He's an asshole in the game after all Dante being honorable is not existent in their closed off reboot.  

I think you get the point.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> TL; DR



Should have just looked at my post above that one to know I already knew that.
[YOUTUBE]eip8vU_RRB4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]VkX65h6ORcM[/YOUTUBE]
 By the way, just watch it and be crushed.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Should have just looked at my post above that one to know I already knew that.
> [YOUTUBE]eip8vU_RRB4[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]VkX65h6ORcM[/YOUTUBE]
> By the way, just watch it and be crushed.



Be crushed by what? I don't exactly love the game lol. It pisses me off as much as any other DMC fan.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Be crushed by what? I don't exactly love the game lol. It pisses me off as much as any other DMC fan.



the truth


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Her role in the story is being a useless love interest to make Donte have a stupid excuse to not join his brother when he is still a piece of shit.
> Vorgil could have done ALL that shit.



So you're just saying pointless bullshit and seem to know little or nothing about what actually happens ....k cool. People are funny when they show clear ignorance.

I'd explain why he couldn't with details, but it be like talking to a steel wall at this point, so meh. I'll just let you have your "bliss".


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> the truth



It's hard to be crushed when I agree entirely with his points. 

Did you misunderstand a post of mine or something? I felt DmC was just average, indeed the writing was horrendous and painful as a DMC fan, the combat was severely lacking and the music was meh, the first battle theme I actually could have gotten used to but you don't hear it again. 

Oh and I agree with the overuse of the fucking colors. I feel like a newb Quake 3 Arena mapper chose the effects for the levels everything is in one fucking color making everything else washed out. 

What I said in my other post was simply that I understand what they were going for with Kat, yeah she's replaceable but I get it. I wasn't saying she was a great character or necessary. 

I also was just noting how funny it is with the character development, they all kind of just go from one extreme to another with little explanation UNLESS you have knowledge of the original games. Like I said where the fuck does Dante's honor come from in DmC? It just pops up all of a sudden. 

@SunnyMoonStone 

I find that interesting I must have missed it, would you explain to me then what the reasons are for him to not do those things himself? 

I only wish for an honest discussion don't worry I am not unreasonable I sincerely don't understand why he couldn't. 

He seems capable of entering limbo after all.


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> And what, Dante needing help from Vergil to hurt Arkham was any better?





Hunted by sister said:


> A: A character does something in a cutscene to give you an excuse to bossfight after you were being forced to run earlier in the level
> B: A character who hates you and is hostile to you helps you in a cutscene, and then helps you in-game, while you're inexplicably given the ability to command him in exchange for a major gameplay component, Styles.
> 
> Go. Amuse me.
> ...



jesus fuck, no.

just go already.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2014)

What honor? It's not like he said "let us duel to the death!" He displayed basic human decency. 

The game is about how Dante, after years of being hunted by demons, is indulging in vices because, fuck, he might die any day now. He's living life without a care.
Then he finds something to believe in. he finds he has a family, and he finds Kat, who helps restore his capacity for empathy. 

It is that capacity for empathy and respect for her that leads him to turn against his brother. While he was originally fighting just out of revenge and some sort of familial sense of duty, he ends up fighting for what he believes is right. He believes it's right after getting to know Kat in scenes like when they are chatting in the car. 

Is it the best written shit ever? Not even close. But I'll take it because he isn't an obnoxious prick like the old Dante. Old Dante didn't even have character development. he just went from one thing in one game to another thing in another game. I guess this is all because the guy who made DMC left the series and went on to create Misogyny: The Game. This means Dante from DMC3, the juvenile and "trying too hard to be badass" one is not even the real Dante. Yet it seems to be the one most people associate with him now and it's how he was in 4.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 23, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> What honor? It's not like he said "let us duel to the death!" He displayed basic human decency.
> 
> The game is about how Dante, after years of being hunted by demons, is indulging in vices because, fuck, he might die any day now. He's living life without a care.
> Then he finds something to believe in. he finds he has a family, and he finds Kat, who helps restore his capacity for empathy.
> ...



Displayed basic human decency when he hadn't before then. Yeah he had a reason but most people don't just live one way and then change all of a sudden especially not people like Dante. Find me someone that behaves like Dante and TRY to change them. It usually doesn't work, you know why? Cause most people that are like that have a personality that doesn't suit the change so quickly, they have to be eased in, they have to be shown why it's better to display "basic human decency"  

You don't go from giving absolutely no fucks to giving every fuck just because someone told you their sob story reality doesn't work that way.

Dante isn't human he doesn't really have to worry about dying to worthless demons that are far below his power don't be ridiculous he indulges in sex and booze cause he likes it and for no other reason. He just kills the demons to escape limbo and he isn't threatened by simple fodder demons. So him living his life as if it was his last day isn't a working excuse I'm afraid or didn't you notice him not giving a fuck when massive hordes of demons attacked him?  

I never attacked the development for being awful, I just noted that it's funny that he displays old Dante qualities that to new players might seem to come out of nowhere.  

It sounds to me like you understand nothing of the story of DMC3 either. 

Old Dante is a much more subtle version of this more obvious new Dante, think about it, he's care free, he's a smart ass, he loves a good fight. All of those are traits BOTH Dantes have at the very start. 

DMC3 Dante starts off wanting a good fight and to see what his brother is up to of course. Now remember that trait about loving a good fight? Who better to provide a good fight then Vergil? That's the reason they fight the first time in DMC3 and in case you hadn't noticed the second time is because he's trying to stop Vergil from opening hell and retrieving his fathers power. The last time is obviously because of Lady who showed him kindness just like Kat does to new Dante.  

Secondly juvenile really? There's a good chunk of new Dante's dialogue that is written for the lowest common denominator, lines filled with just cussing with not even a drop of cleverness. 

Old Dante may have been cheesy but his lines like new Dante give a chuckle at times (when new Dante doesn't resort to cussing that is) For example while him saying "I like it rought" to Kat was crude I did get a chuckle cause of his obviously joking facial expression and tone, it was good enough and it wasn't so crude to insult my intelligence, it was just as it should be, harmless cheese. 

Let's not even bother arguing which dialogue is better, Old Dante is harmless cheese, it's slightly amusing at times and it adds to his smart ass demeanor same for new Dante EXCEPT for those that are nothing but "fuck you" They're both bad but I'm going to enjoy Old Dante's dialogue more because at least Capcom isn't trying to treat me like I'm in middle school. 

As for development 3 develops him quite well, what is there to develop after 3? Think about it. He's honorable and kind hearted and most certainly brave he's already as a person pretty much perfect. It's like if you complained that Jesus needed more character development in the bible, there's nothing to develop, he's already perfect in his traits. Name me a trait of Dante's that need development. Seriously. He's just a fun loving warm hearted guy who protects others no matter what. How the hell do you develop that more? You don't he has reached the pinnacle of perfection. He's even serious when he needs to be like when he stops the joking and talks frankly to Nero when he gifts Nero Yamato. There's literally nothing to develop on, by DMC1 story wise he's already fully developed, he learned to care for humans in DMC3 and in DMC he learns that demons can have hearts too. 

Drama and constant development doesn't equal great writing and it doesn't necessarily have anything to do with a great game. 

In case you hadn't noticed games are equally important in the game play arena. While DmC does combat okay and story poorly, DMC purposely puts story in the background and pushes game play to a level that allows it to be so good that it carries the whole game.  

Maybe that's not your cup of tea but that doesn't mean DmC is better sorry. 

Gamers need to realize that not everything is about drama for the sake of continual character development, sometimes a simple story with an already developed character is enough when the game play is as good as DMC is.   

Also I truly TRULY fail to see how he's obnoxious when he sheds tears for the loss of his brother, promises to take care of Arkham for Lady, cries when Trish seems dead, and goes out of his way to protect people and stop the forces of hell from harming humanity. Man what an asshole! Him and his light hearted jokes and upbeat sarcastic attitude! 

Really dude? REALLY?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2014)

We see Dante several years into his demon-fighting lifestyle. By his own admission he's been surrounded and attacked by them since he was a kid. I doubt lil' Dante started as a boozer and sex fiend. Hell, he probably wasn't much a fighter either. He would have been a scared orphan. 

I doubt the line about the demon who attacked him when he was a kid was just there for no reason. It's there to explain Dante has been fighting his whole life whether he wants to or not. The end result is a nihilistic self-indulgence.

And I find him obnoxious due to things like his corny dialogue and the way he hits on women. He's clearly in love with himself and how amazing he is and it's irritating.


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8PLpKRTr6lk[/YOUTUBE]

alone puts anything and everything DmC has to offer to shame


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Cubey said:


> [YOUTUBE]8PLpKRTr6lk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> alone puts anything and everything DmC has to offer to shame



DMC2 gameplay: Shoot it until its dead


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 23, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> We see Dante several years into his demon-fighting lifestyle. By his own admission he's been surrounded and attacked by them since he was a kid. I doubt lil' Dante started as a boozer and sex fiend. Hell, he probably wasn't much a fighter either. He would have been a scared orphan.
> 
> I doubt the line about the demon who attacked him when he was a kid was just there for no reason. It's there to explain Dante has been fighting his whole life whether he wants to or not. The end result is a nihilistic self-indulgence.
> 
> And I find him obnoxious due to things like his corny dialogue and the way he hits on women. He's clearly in love with himself and how amazing he is and it's irritating.



I find it amusing that you're trying to rationalize his behavior as if he's a normal human being. He's not. 

In case you didn't notice he wasn't scared at all, he picked up that damn sword and raped those demons with no fucks given, even the cutscenes of him as a child NEVER show him with any fear whatsoever. He's a nephillim, he's on an entirely different level than common fodder demons P-E-R-I-O-D.  

I never said he started as a booze drinking sex fiend but there's no reason for him doing it other than the developers thought it was kewl and Dante just doesn't give a darn so he does what gives him pleasure. 

There is no depth to it.  

He enjoys a good fight, at the worst of times a few demons is a minor annoyance to him depending on the situation. 

Dante is basically a god, fodder demon have NOTHING on him not even as a kid. He was born a god. Therefore it's not possible that some weak demons that he can take out with ridiculous ease caused him any trauma. 

You do also remember the line where he forgot his child hood right? Yeah cause he did he forgot Vergil and everything so honestly that can't even be used as an excuse. 

That sounds like a personal issue, related to self esteem. In any case it's obvious that it flew right over your head that Dante is simply a jokester, do you get pissed off and irritated when your friends crack a joke at your expense too? 

Light hearted smart ass=/=Cocky douchebag  

Put your misplaced rage aside for a moment and realize that if he actually though he was better than everyone he would probably be as cocky as Vergil is instead, in other words he'd give off an air that others are beneath him. (Which isn't how Vergil REALLY is either.) Rather he is not above acknowledging the ability of his opponents such as when he entrusts Yamato to Nero. He knows that he is strong enough to handle it and he respects Nero's good heart.  

His flirting is also nothing more than a mere joke, or haven't you noticed he remains single and focused on his work? 

Oh the harmless cheesy dialogue bothers you more than the intelligence insulting curse fest? Very interesting. 

Dante is nothing like this cocky douche bag you're making him out to be.

Time after time he places others before himself, keeps ALL OF FUCKING HUMANITY safe from demons, AND gives his enemies chances to redeem themselves again Trish for example. I mean SERIOUSLY do you NEED anymore examples? God damn... Cocky douche bags don't have time to fucking help anybody much less an entire fucking race of people.

Oh and did I mention he actually sheds tears for his lost brother? 

Cocky douche bags do that right? OH WAIT NO THEY FUCKING DON'T. 

Honestly I have no idea where you get this asinine interpretation of Dante but if I had to guess it'd be you got annoyed immediately by his SURFACE personality and COMPLETELY AND UTTERLY ignored the great person underneath. 

In other words why don't you try going back through the games and try paying attention to more than what Dante shows at his surface. 

Cause in case you didn't know some people have this little thing called fucking subtlety in their personalities and they like to hide their caring side behind a tough or nonchalant demeanor instead but looking past that facade is the ONLY way you can know the true Dante and if my last two posts haven't cemented that fact into your head I don't know what will.  

I could go on forever but I'm going to leave this here because the longer I make the post doesn't seem to have an effect on you getting the important points. 


TL;DR 

Dante saves humanity COUNTLESS times from demons. 

Dante's "cocky" side is just him joking around and a way to hide his caring side 

Dante truly cares about humanity, Lady, Trish, and Vergil. 

What more do you need to prove that he's actually just a light hearted smart ass?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 23, 2014)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> How does that make anything worse? Kat was trained in the magic arts by Vergil, and  even makes a magic device later that can twist space in limbo for short period of time to help you reach a boss. Kat more or less the Orders second in command and Vergil's best field op till Dante joins.
> 
> So...what the hell do you mean by "makes it worse", or did you not know at all Kat's role in the story line? Really I like know.





SunnyMoonstone said:


> So you're just saying pointless bullshit and seem to know little or nothing about what actually happens ....k cool. People are funny when they show clear ignorance.
> 
> I'd explain why he couldn't with details, but it be like talking to a steel wall at this point, so meh. I'll just let you have your "bliss".


We've got two types of people in here. Reasonable and intelligent, like Naruto and Kyokkai. And then there are hypocritical elitist ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who hate the game because otherwise their e-schlong would shrink. They are nitpicking, but when presented with original DMCs flaws, they go berserk and disregard them all. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Her role in the story is being a useless love interest to make Donte have a stupid excuse to not join his brother when he is still a piece of shit.
> Vorgil could have done ALL that shit.





Kyokkai said:


> I find that interesting I must have missed it, would you explain to me then what the reasons are for him to not do those things himself?


Love interest? Really? 
1. Dante joined the resistance not because of Kat, but because he found out Mundus ripped his mother's beating heart out and ate it raw. And that he sent his father to eternal damnation and torture. Revange, and along the way he found something to believe in and stick to. 
2. Vergil couldn't do field stuff, because Mundus had no idea a second Nephilim existed. If Vergil was discovered, Mundus would realise the resistance is led by a Nephilim, and would take much more severe steps to stop them. Obliterating them. Also, Vergil was the brains of that operation. Leaders and brains a of terrorist organisation don't do field work. If they are lost, who will lead on? Dave from server maintenence?


Unlosing Ranger said:


> He's a fake out final boss in DMC3


So Arkham in DMC3 gets a pass because he's a fake boss, but Mundus in DmC doesn't? Hypocrisy, much?


Unlosing Ranger said:


> they are rival brothers.


And this is why you suddenly are able to give him orders. OF COURSE. SO LEGIT. He follows you and helps you instead of stabbing you in the face and then taking Sparda's power for himself. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> You don't know who the fuck Vegeta,Piccolo and Goku are do you?
> Vs
> She throws a little cocktail in his face.


You better be joking here. 

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 23, 2014)

@HBS
They're answering like that because they're tired of repeating the same shit they have said again and again and again (this is the 6th DmC thread IIRC)


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't even know why the reboot is regarded as better in plot, when mundas thought it was a good idea to keep Dante alive, after he just killed his mother infront of him.

Not mention the reboot added stupid changes in gameplay like

Not having an actual Devil Trigger
Useless Angel weapons
Terrible boss fights
Pointless platforming 
No Lock-on button
A useless style system 
Ridiculous Ranking system that makes it impossible to fail


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> How old are you? I can't believe a grown man would be embarassed by sperm



Dismissal =/= embarrassment but you go keep going with the cum argument if that's your thing.



Hunted by sister said:


> I was actually repeating some guy who played the game for years.



Wow, he played the game for years? I've never met or talked with anyone with that kind of experience. Man, this is like the first time I've ever discussed the merits of Blood Palace in the Devil May Cry series!




Hunted by sister said:


> *And that bonus damage/effects mean all the difference between 99% and 100% possible score.* I am using percent because I don't know what the max score could be. Just to be clear.



It would....if you didn't fight enemies weaker to the weapon layout you chose in any run, which you always do. Maxing out your score ultimately depends on how well you play, which is directly related to the damage you dish out, especially since the encounters are randomized with the exception of Vergil 3, soooooo...once again, from the top, bitching about that is just *autistic pissant nitpicking*. Feel free to take this one literally again.



Hunted by sister said:


> *Like writing in previous DMCs was any better**... and the "little wet chunks" was actually well used. He was trying to get him furious, remember?



Kamiya and Itsuno in DMC interviews = We focus on gameplay first, story second.

Tameem in DmC interview: I can honestly say we finally crafted a story that rivals movie storytelling. Or some delusional crock of bullshit like that, I don't remember the exact words. It's all about context, the fact that they sold DmC on the grand quality of storytelling outside this hilarious interview also speaks for itself.

And personally, not wanting to defend 1 or 2 in terms of dialogue, in 3 and 4, I laughed with the game, with DmC, I laughed at it. So yeah, I definitely do think it's better.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 23, 2014)

Also I still find it funny how DmC fans need to shit on the old games to try justify any the reboot does


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2014)

DmC was almost shakespearean fuck outta here with that bullshit. Tameem crafted a really great story with a deep Dante not that pizza eating slacker.  he made the characters relevant to 21st century.

So FUCK YOU!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Love interest? Really? 


> 1. Dante joined the resistance not because of Kat, but because he found out Mundus ripped his mother's beating heart out and ate it raw. And that he sent his father to eternal damnation and torture. Revange, and along the way he found something to believe in and stick to.


In front of Donte.


> 2. Vergil couldn't do field stuff, because Mundus had no idea a second Nephilim existed. If Vergil was discovered, Mundus would realise the resistance is led by a Nephilim, and would take much more severe steps to stop them. Obliterating them. Also, Vergil was the brains of that operation. Leaders and brains a of terrorist organisation don't do field work. If they are lost, who will lead on? Dave from server maintenence?


If he stupid enough to not kill Donte when he's right there and do other stupid crap I don't see why Vorgil would be worried.  Vorgil barely did anything in the game when he was fairly capable.



> So Arkham in DMC3 gets a pass because he's a fake boss, but Mundus in DmC doesn't? Hypocrisy, much?


Mundus was originally a final boss that was a godlike
You're not getting it.



> And this is why you suddenly are able to give him orders. OF COURSE. SO LEGIT. He follows you and helps you instead of stabbing you in the face and then taking Sparda's power for himself.


They know each other well enough to coordinate attacks. "They are brothers after all."
Besides he fights you right after anyway in a bid for sparda's power.


> You better be joking here.


If you don't get how standard rival relationships work when they team up that is your fault.
Watch the piccolo and goku vs Raditz fight.
Piccolo totally wants to kill goku, but doesn't.(until goku sacrifices himself to take Raditz with him)
Same with Vegeta later on and is technically a brother.


Hyperion1O1 said:


> @HBS
> They're answering like that because they're tired of repeating the same shit they have said again and again and again (this is the 6th DmC thread IIRC)


ITT this shit has been covered so many times it's rock solid


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 23, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Kamiya and Itsuno in DMC interviews = We focus on gameplay first, story second.
> 
> Tameem in DmC interview: I can honestly say we finally crafted a story that rivals movie storytelling. Or some delusional crock of bullshit like that, I don't remember the exact words. It's all about context, the fact that they sold DmC on the grand quality of storytelling outside this hilarious interview also speaks for itself.


And frankly you're not a very smart person for taking promotional shit seriously... or rather, taking it at all.


Death Certificate said:


> Also I still find it funny how DmC fans need to shit on the old games to try justify any the reboot does


No shitting involved. Unless comparing flaws is shitting. Because, you know, saying that the original DMC games had flaws is totally shitting. Like, bricks. And then throwing these shitty bricks at these games. Obviously. 

"DMC3 had bad dialogue lines" -> "OMG STOP SHITTING ON OUR GAME "

Cry me a river


Unlosing Ranger said:


> They know each other well enough to coordinate attacks. "They are brothers after all."


Coordinate? Sure. Except he becomes your fucking squire, rather than a partner. 

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Coordinate? Sure. Except he becomes your fucking squire, rather than a partner.
> 
> //HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, and this is a very stupid (and lazy) thing to do in game's development. You just shot yourself in a foot.

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, and this is a very stupid (and lazy) thing to do in game's development. You just shot yourself in a foot.
> 
> //HbS


Still don't get it do you? It's a fucking ps2 game.
It's a design choice. Have an AI do all the work for you or be given full control of the situation.
Oh derrrr which one would you choose in an action game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Still don't get it do you? It's a fucking ps2 game.
> It's a design choice. Have an AI do all the work for you or be given full control of the situation.
> Oh derrrr which one would you choose in an action game.


Third options - spend more than 15 minutes designing that mission and create an indepedent AI partner that's strong enough to help out and be relevant, but not enough to win. DMC3 came out in 2005. Games from before 2000 could do that.

Easiest way to do it - have the AI partner do only as much as 5% damage (or less) you already did to the boss, masked by fighting off the minions instead of the boss when not attacking the boss itself.

Your excuses are getting shittier and shittier.

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Third options - spend more than 15 minutes designing that mission and create an indepedent AI partner that's strong enough to help out and be relevant, but not enough to win. DMC3 came out in 2005. Games from before 2000 could do that.
> 
> Easiest way to do it - have the AI partner do only as much as 5% damage (or less) you already did to the boss, masked by fighting off the minions instead of the boss when not attacking the boss itself.
> 
> ...


Because Vergil deserves to fight fodder or do 5% damage or less. Then be the final boss.
Listen to yourself. It's like you don't even know who the guy is. Just like Dante.
Looking for excuses to bitch about something that isn't flawed.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 23, 2014)

the original DMC3 isn't flawed ? Let's no go there shall we.
Special Edition existed for a reason.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> the orirignal DMC3 isn't flawed ? Let's no go there shall we.
> Special Edition existed for a reason.



Nah, I'm talking about the part where you control Vergil along with Dante in DMC3.
Special edition was welcomed.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 23, 2014)

sure DMC3 wasn't perfect, but being hard didn't make it bad, it just told you to get better at it. that requires replayablity. I remember my first experience with the original DMC3, i hadn't had that much tough love since starfox


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 23, 2014)

//HbS

//HbS

fucking //HbS


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2014)

Between Anti and HbS posts, I don't know which makes me cringe more.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2014)

Kyokkai basically soloed the thread it's real easy to tell who had actually played and payed attention to the old DMC series.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2014)

I already saw his post and saluted it


----------



## teddy (Jan 23, 2014)

All this flailing and bitching


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2014)

Quality difference between the original four and the remske is objectively massive. Even dmc2 >>> dMc


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2014)

DMC2 Guns>DmC guns I've said this before.


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2014)

DMC2 guns > though


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 23, 2014)

dmc2 good parts *gasp*

dante looked cool
majin devil trigger
proto style system

at  least it had a sequel that improved on everything wrong it did. 3 was a blast and still is. i love 3, i love the special edition, i love 4, dante's fun to watch and play as in 4, nero's moveset while easy is still fun. hell i'd take nero over donte anyday.  only problem with 4 is that it feels like it was rushed and not finished.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2014)

That's because it was rushed and not finished.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 23, 2014)

why no devil trigger dlc for dmc4? sounds like a plan to me but apparently its far too late for that. *sigh*


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2014)

What could have been......


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 23, 2014)

thems lot of buckles. 

when i first saw the dmc4 trailer i honestly thought nero was dante (heck, if you told me this was a reboot could have fulled me) but hey, it had both nero AND dante, so win-win there.

remember when previous dmc's had multiple costumes? funny how 4 doesn't


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2014)

Didn't we all then I found out it was a new character my mind was blown I  was like wth?!?!


I love the hell out that black outfit in the concept art would have been awesome.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 23, 2014)

the hoods a nice touch. i always wondered why there were so many hooded figure in the church of sparda.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2014)

Gino said:


> DMC2 Guns>DmC guns I've said this before.



[YOUTUBE]7ccc3z-yW-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2014)

I remember watching that video I wonder if that guy is still alive.......


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]7ccc3z-yW-U[/YOUTUBE]



He should have used DMC2 if he was going to compare guns


----------



## God (Jan 24, 2014)

no point in having guns if they dont kill shit


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 24, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Love interest? Really?
> 1. Dante joined the resistance not because of Kat, but because he found out Mundus ripped his mother's beating heart out and ate it raw. And that he sent his father to eternal damnation and torture. Revange, and along the way he found something to believe in and stick to.
> 2. Vergil couldn't do field stuff, because Mundus had no idea a second Nephilim existed. If Vergil was discovered, Mundus would realise the resistance is led by a Nephilim, and would take much more severe steps to stop them. Obliterating them. Also, Vergil was the brains of that operation. Leaders and brains a of terrorist organisation don't do field work. If they are lost, who will lead on? Dave from server maintenence?
> 
> //HbS



I see where you're going with it but still I'm pretty sure they could have written it so that Vergil could cover himself, I mean he's some kind of uber nerd in this game so why not? 

I'm not saying Kat is useless I saw what they tried to do, they could have done it better but it was done acceptably. The way they did do it, that is the way they set up Dante at first makes it difficult to believe someone like that would change suddenly regardless of how sad a story is told. 

His honorable trait isn't really shown before then, nothing of his inner good nature is so it's a little out of left field.  

You know? It's like for the first part of the game he really doesn't give a darn that much and then somehow he starts caring because someone tells him about their terrible past? 

If it was sensible writing then the new Dante based on his known traits by the player at that point should be like "yeah well shit's tough, gotta deal with it" 

Vergil is supposed to at least be on par with Dante, I'd figure there would be few things that could threaten him although his strength is never really made clear in DmC, the game makes him seem pretty pathetic but he's obviously capable of handling anything short of Mundus.   

Oh yeah and Kat is obviously at least somewhat capable with technology, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't take much for her to replace Vergil as head of the operation.

I feel the way they handled it needed some work there. The characters besides Dante himself are not in roles that are necessarily solid, Kat and Vergil could switch roles and there wouldn't be much difference.  

Kat and Vergil needed a stronger root in the roles they were placed because of the way Dante starts out his transition is simply too quick and doesn't make sense realistically.  

Oh and btw about Vergil helping Dante, they ARE still twin brothers you know? Vergil obviously doesn't hate Dante he just has his own goals and refuses to be stopped. He also has the same level of honor as Dante and he embraces his demon heritage fully, he's not about to give up his fathers power to some human who can't even handle it so of course he's gonna help Dante. 

The reason he doesn't sneak attack Dante is again honor. Look at the very first DMC Nelo Angelo NEVER attacks when he moves around in the first fight, he waits patiently for you to come to him and continue the fight. 

Honor has always been the most prominent character trait of Sparda and his sons and it is essentially the biggest factor in the choices they make.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2014)

Gino said:


> DMC2 Guns>DMC2



Fixed.

Seriously, you could fucking destroy everything with those guns. It was broken as shit.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Because Vergil deserves to fight fodder or do 5% damage or less. Then be the final boss.
> Listen to yourself. It's like you don't even know who the guy is. Just like Dante.
> Looking for excuses to bitch about something that isn't flawed.


Then find a better solution that wouldn't require gameplay/story separation. I took 30 seconds with mine, and it could be legitamely used. Oh, and I didn't mean 5% as in "his hits only hit for your 5%". 


Lucaniel said:


> //HbS
> 
> //HbS
> 
> fucking //HbS


Go on  


Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]7ccc3z-yW-U[/YOUTUBE]


Yes, because comparing raw %DOT in 2 different games with different enemies and a bit different gameplay is totally legit. I mean really! Since there is nothing else but guns to balance...


Kyokkai said:


> I see where you're going with it but still I'm pretty sure they could have written it so that Vergil could cover himself, I mean he's some kind of uber nerd in this game so why not?


Because then he'd be a one-man terrorist organisation, and they wouldn't approach Dante. Since they wouldn't need him. 

And the twins were supposed to be more or less equal, but not godlike.


Kyokkai said:


> You know? It's like for the first part of the game he really doesn't give a darn that much and then somehow he starts caring because someone tells him about their terrible past?
> 
> If it was sensible writing then the new Dante based on his known traits by the player at that point should be like "yeah well shit's tough, gotta deal with it"


Not "their" terrible past. *His* terrible past. 

And revange is a very good reason to go along with someone. The rest of his change wasn't immediate, it came over a course of a few missions.


Kyokkai said:


> Oh yeah and Kat is obviously at least somewhat capable with technology, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't take much for her to replace Vergil as head of the operation.
> 
> I feel the way they handled it needed some work there. The characters besides Dante himself are not in roles that are necessarily solid, Kat and Vergil could switch roles and there wouldn't be much difference.


Except Vergil's ultimate goal was rule mankind, not free it from Mundus. He was the only one. With that in mind, Kat and Vergil had the roles they needed to have. 


Kyokkai said:


> Oh and btw about Vergil helping Dante, they ARE still twin brothers you know? Vergil obviously doesn't hate Dante he just has his own goals and refuses to be stopped. He also has the same level of honor as Dante and he embraces his demon heritage fully, he's not about to give up his fathers power to some human who can't even handle it so of course he's gonna help Dante.
> 
> The reason he doesn't sneak attack Dante is again honor. Look at the very first DMC Nelo Angelo NEVER attacks when he moves around in the first fight, he waits patiently for you to come to him and continue the fight.
> 
> Honor has always been the most prominent character trait of Sparda and his sons and it is essentially the biggest factor in the choices they make.


I agree. I was just pissing of UR. My actual complaint is that he gave a pass to DMC3 for inexplicably giving you *command* of Vergil (I mean calling him to your shoe like a well trained dog in singleplayer), and he didn't give DmC a pass for a random, but okayish scene with a witchcraftian Molotov cocktail and the Hunter being vulnerable.

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 24, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Because then he'd be a one-man terrorist organisation, and they wouldn't approach Dante. Since they wouldn't need him.



A role switch of Kat and Vergil implies that she does the technical work while he would work with Dante instead. Not that he goes solo and he wasn't solo anyways his base had a ton of people in it.



Hunted by sister said:


> And the twins were supposed to be more or less equal, but not godlike.



They've pretty much always been unbeatable bad asses 



Hunted by sister said:


> Not "their" terrible past. *His* terrible past.



I was referring to the car scene in which realistically based on Dante's demeanor at the early points of the game it doesn't make sense for him to all of a sudden be honorable and caring to Kat. People like Dante don't just change at the snap of a finger like that, the writing has a weak point there.



Hunted by sister said:


> And revange is a very good reason to go along with someone. The rest of his change wasn't immediate, it came over a course of a few missions.



I know but the fact remains that the initial part of the change was rather sudden. It makes sense IF you consider him based off of old Dante but it's a reboot and not all the people playing it were going to be DMC fans.



Hunted by sister said:


> Except Vergil's ultimate goal was rule mankind, not free it from Mundus. He was the only one. With that in mind, Kat and Vergil had the roles they needed to have.



Of course their roles can't be entirely switched but 90% of what they both do CAN be switched. There's no real solid reason otherwise, the writers just chose that way and they could have easily made it the opposite.



Hunted by sister said:


> I agree. I was just pissing of UR. My actual complaint is that he gave a pass to DMC3 for inexplicably giving you *command* of Vergil (I mean calling him to your shoe like a well trained dog in singleplayer), and he didn't give DmC a pass for a random, but okayish scene with a witchcraftian Molotov cocktail and the Hunter being vulnerable.
> 
> //HbS



Well I thought it was silly myself mostly because I'm used to Dante handling things on his own usually but it wasn't the first time he got a bit of help. It just seemed he got it in a really lame way this time around though is all. 

It would have made more sense if it was say a common demon but it's just a little odd such a boss archetype demon gets vunerable after a molotov.  It kind of gives off the air of kicking a giant in the ankle when you're a normal human being.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> It would have made more sense if it was say a common demon but it's just a little odd such a boss archetype demon gets vunerable after a molotov.  It kind of gives off the air of kicking a giant in the ankle when you're a normal human being.



The boss can't even avoid a Molotov thrown by a weak human.
The Molotov itself didn't even show that much of an effect.
You want to show it actually doing shit?
Have the hunter start screaming and having his face on fire for the entire fight.
May as well have been a small rock with how much it effected the boss.
Comparing this shit to vergil when it isn't related at all, smh HBS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 24, 2014)

@Kyokkai - yeah, I agree with those points. The writing isn't a strong part of the game, that was never in question. A lot of these things are like that just because writers decided to do it that way. I can't analyze if these are good, or bad, I don't have any experience in writing (besides scientific and/or IT based articles), I can only say if I like it. And I'm honestly indifferent. 


Kyokkai said:


> It would have made more sense if it was say a common demon but it's just a little odd such a boss archetype demon gets vunerable after a molotov.  It kind of gives off the air of kicking a giant in the ankle when you're a normal human being.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> The Molotov itself didn't even show that much of an effect.
> You want to show it actually doing shit?
> Have the hunter start screaming and having his face on fire for the entire fight.
> May as well have been a small rock with how much it effected the boss.


Yeah, true. It seemed almost like an afterthought. 

You know what I was looking forward to? To a fight with 2 or more Hunters at the same time. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> The boss can't even avoid a Molotov thrown by a weak human.


He was in Limbo. She was in human world. He literally couldn't see it coming.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Comparing this shit to vergil when it isn't related at all, smh HBS


You said it was stupid that Dante needed help from an NPC. I just gave another example (that makes even less sense) of that happening in your beloved, _flawless_* DMC3.

*sarcasm

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The boss can't even avoid a Molotov thrown by a weak human.
> The Molotov itself didn't even show that much of an effect.
> You want to show it actually doing shit?
> Have the hunter start screaming and having his face on fire for the entire fight.
> ...



Yeah that would have been better or at least they could have explained that it had some magical properties. 

Maybe it was filled with squirrel semen too LOL.  

In any case we know that E&I and Rebellion are infused with magic and thus are much more effective than regular weapons on demons but that molotov? They just tossed it in there and said yep that sounds good!  

The scene as you said was awful too, she hits it in the face and it doesn't even so much as flinch then she just says okay it's vulnerable now. 

I was kinda sitting there like... Well... Okaaayyy then.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

> He was in Limbo. She was in human world. He literally couldn't see it coming.


Explain how the bottle hit him then.
That's right "just because" like half of the shit in the game.
Same for Donte suddenly having morals


Hunted by sister said:


> You said it was stupid that Dante needed help from an NPC. I just gave another example (that makes even less sense) of that happening in your beloved, _flawless_* DMC3.
> 
> *sarcasm
> 
> //HbS





Vergil isn't an NPC dipshit. Geeze it's like you haven't played DMC3 all the way through to completion. OH WAIT YOU HAVEN'T.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Explain how the bottle hit him then.
> That's right "just because" like half of the shit in the game.
> Same for Donte suddenly having morals


So I guess you missed the part of her being a medium and a witch? 

And while that change was rather fast, it wasn't sudden. And by the way, maybe he had something under partying and drinking and being a detached person. This isn't an anime and Eastern-style writing, you don't get all the characteristics of a character the moment they show up on screen. They kind of are 3D. Their personalities are gradually shown. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Vergil isn't an NPC dipshit. Geeze it's like you haven't played DMC3 all the way through to completion. OH WAIT YOU HAVEN'T.


I have. Or do you mean 100% it? I don't have the time for a game that works so poorly. And I am not buying a console for a fucking DMC3. By today's standards, it's not a very good game, sorry.

I know you can play as Vergil. But that's a bonus, you idiot. In a classic, singleplayer story mode Vergil *is* an NPC.


Kyokkai said:


> Maybe it was filled with squirrel semen too LOL.


Semen was a legit ingredient used in wichcraft and frankly, it's very immature to be so amused/embarassed by it 

... and if it was semen he'd by anything but just sitting there. 

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 25, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> So I guess you missed the part of her being a medium and a witch?



It's still kind of ambiguous though, why can't she manipulate other things in Limbo? For example when she has Dante break the columns from Limbo.

She doesn't even really help Dante in combat ever again either. What you said is more of a logical conclusion any reasonable person would come to rather than one that's actually explained in the game which it should be.



Hunted by sister said:


> And while that change was rather fast, it wasn't sudden. And by the way, maybe he had something under partying and drinking and being a detached person. This isn't an anime and Eastern-style writing, you don't get all the characteristics of a character the moment they show up on screen. They kind of are 3D. Their personalities are gradually shown.



Let's not lump together a massive genre of games now, there are plenty of eastern written games that have 3D characters. They aren't incapable of writing it it's simply something their culture likes. Depth does not equal quality. The personality switch still needed more time to develop in any case, there's very few if any real people who are such douche bags in real life who have a caring side. 



Hunted by sister said:


> I have. Or do you mean 100% it? I don't have the time for a game that works so poorly. And I am not buying a console for a fucking DMC3. By today's standards, it's not a very good game, sorry.
> 
> //HbS



I must respectfully disagree. The combat which is the main point is better than most other action games today. That it is old fashioned in difficulty doesn't make it bad either. I for one can appreciate a game that demands constant improvement and creativity and DMC does that.  

The gothic level design is still very charming, hell people still play Quake 3 and that has more gothic architecture than you can shake a stick at.  

Honestly I cannot see how DMC3 fails to meet standards today, in fact I could easily argue it has set standards for other action games. God of War certainly wouldn't exist if it wasn't for DMC and naturally neither would this new DmC. 

There's always room to improve but to say it's bad I simply cannot fathom.  

Oh I also already said it but the original Dante isn't 1 dimensional either, under his smart ass nonchalant attitude is a warm hearted hero after all, the new Dante is basically taken directly from the same formula except he comes off as more of a douche. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Semen was a legit ingredient used in wichcraft and frankly, it's very immature to be so amused/embarassed by it
> 
> ... and if it was semen he'd by anything but just sitting there.



It could be dog feces, lemon juice, salt, pepper, or a rock. I would still find it amusing because of it's inherent harmlessness besides animal semen being something I wouldn't want to touch. It has nothing to do with the fact that it's semen.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 25, 2014)

> No shitting involved. Unless comparing flaws is shitting. Because, you know, saying that the original DMC games had flaws is totally shitting. Like, bricks. And then throwing these shitty bricks at these games. Obviously.
> 
> "DMC3 had bad dialogue lines" -> "OMG STOP SHITTING ON OUR GAME



No game is flawless but to act like DMC3 flaws hinder the game to same extend as the reboot is short-sighted.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 25, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> It's still kind of ambiguous though, why can't she manipulate other things in Limbo? For example when she has Dante break the columns from Limbo.


Most likely gameplay reasons. A part of that trope UR mentioned, which I don't like. I could argue that she doesn't have any magical powers per se, besides sleepwalking and being a medium, and all spells and stuff need preparation. The walls? She had leftover stuff from a mission from before. Everything else? She only had stuff for when she knew it'd be needed.  


Kyokkai said:


> Let's not lump together a massive genre of games now, there are plenty of eastern written games that have 3D characters. *They aren't incapable of writing it it's simply something their culture likes.*


Yes, that's what I was talking about. However, most characters - you can recognize immediatly. For example, in DMC2, the moment he decided to do a coin toss I immediatly thought both sides are the same. Anyway, TLR there is zero depth to original Dante. 


Kyokkai said:


> Depth does not equal quality. The personality switch still needed more time to develop in any case, there's very few if any real people who are such douche bags in real life who have a caring side.


That's true. It felt rushed. However, wasn't Nero the same? Asshole, but suddenly he's in love and very protective of that goddamn girl that should not have even been in DMC4?


Kyokkai said:


> I must respectfully disagree. The combat which is the main point is better than most other action games today. That it is old fashioned in difficulty doesn't make it bad either. I for one can appreciate a game that demands constant improvement and creativity and DMC does that.
> 
> The gothic level design is still very charming, hell people still play Quake 3 and that has more gothic architecture than you can shake a stick at.
> 
> ...





Death Certificate said:


> No game is flawless but to act like DMC3 flaws hinder the game to same extend as the reboot is short-sighted.


The following parapgraphs are *not* referencing DmC in any way. K, let's go.

That's not what I mean at all! I didn't say "DMC3 is bad". In a 5-level scale there are two spots between "not very good" and "bad". Heck, if I played DMC3 on a PS2, I'd be saying it was very good, but that port... jesus... it was so bad could be illegal in UK...

Anyway. There are games that age well, like Baldur's Gate or Haegemoia: Legions of Iron, and then there are games that don't age well, like the original Starcraft (which resulted in rerelease of a fixed version around 2011) or Descent (which resulted in a magnificent Rebirth mod). DMC3 is definitely the latter. 

While gameplay aspects of the game, which are it's strongest point, are timeless and on a high level, the technical side of things is not aging well. As charming as it may have been, the graphics are well outdated now, the animations are stiff, sound quality leaves a lot to be desired. It was designed to be played at a low resolution, which results in the game looking simply ugly (yes, I know the difference between ugly and old). It doesn't help that the game has the worst camera placement and behavior I've seen in any game ever. And I've played hundreds. The controls are below average as well. A connected issue is that you can't cancel out mid-animation, however the animations are very short, and some even look like they were segmented, so it's not much of a problem, and even looks like legit cancels (which were best done in Darksiders 2 (out of the games I am familiar with)). AI is dumb as fuck and doesn't synergize at all, and bosses are as easy as learning a pattern. They even give you an audio announcements before they attack, and they don't vary at all. This is why Vergil was so challenging compared to other bosses, he had a lot of similar normal weapon combos instead of special attacks. The game is very challenging, which is a huge plus, but a bit of that difficulty comes from the game being a little unfair at times. After all, it's designed to murder you a couple of times before you can fight on an even ground.

I'm not even going to mention the story, dialogues (Dante's one-liners got really bad and boring 4 missions in), voice acting and flat characters.

TLR - DMC3 had it's time, but it didn't age well on technical side of things. It's time a new game took it's place, and I wonder what will it be. Fire matches were fun, but now we easly build flamethrowers that work in the vacuum of space.

I'm trying to make sense here but I've never been good at writing down my thoughts and knowledge. 10 bucks I forgot about some amazing point I wanted to make.

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 25, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Most likely gameplay reasons. A part of that trope UR mentioned, which I don't like. I could argue that she doesn't have any magical powers per se, besides sleepwalking and being a medium, and all spells and stuff need preparation. The walls? She had leftover stuff from a mission from before. Everything else? She only had stuff for when she knew it'd be needed.



Doesn't excuse it entirely I mean is Mundus gonna kick her out of Wal-Mart if she goes and buys a spray can of whipped cream to empty and then use as a container for her magical concoctions? 



Hunted by sister said:


> Yes, that's what I was talking about. However, most characters - you can recognize immediatly. For example, in DMC2, the moment he decided to do a coin toss I immediatly thought both sides are the same. Anyway, TLR there is zero depth to original Dante.



Zero is a strong word. Again both Dantes are essentially similar in personality. Both have a caring side hidden under a smart ass nonchalant shell. If original Dante has no depth then neither does the new Dante because if I sit here and list their personalities the list will be pretty much the same, each has as much depth as the next and that is to say not much, just enough to get by in an action game which is all you need I could care less in those type of games.



Hunted by sister said:


> That's true. It felt rushed. However, wasn't Nero the same? Asshole, but suddenly he's in love and very protective of that goddamn girl that should not have even been in DMC4?



Well he did buy Kyrie a necklace so he obviously wasn't that much of a douche, again nonchalant? Yes. Smart ass? Yes. Douche? No. It's obvious he has some sort of feeling for her immediately upon their introduction. 

I mean really don't you see? He runs to church fighting demons along the way just to attend a service he doesn't care for just for her. 




Hunted by sister said:


> The following parapgraphs are *not* referencing DmC in any way. K, let's go.
> 
> That's not what I mean at all! I didn't say "DMC3 is bad". In a 5-level scale there are two spots between "not very good" and "bad". Heck, if I played DMC3 on a PS2, I'd be saying it was very good, but that port... jesus... it was so bad could be illegal in UK...
> 
> ...



Ah HBS... it's obvious you didn't try DMC3 on the harder difficulties. These so called patterns are only there on the lower difficulties, all enemies are more aggressive and unpredictable on higher difficulties. Our original version was harder than they intended so this is what happened. 

You can always just use the unlock all difficulties code on the PC version and skip right to DMD. I'm 100% sure you won't be talking as you are now if you did.  

Even so learning a pattern does not mean victory, I can think of a few attacks from Agni+Rudra and Cerberus that are easy to miss out on the signs and get hit, with Cerberus that means massive damage.

Once again almost no animation you can't cancel out of I still don't get that argument. I mean have you seen the youtube vids of some of those truly pro players? They can stay in the air all day and whack an enemy to death with canceling.   

I fail to see the problem with the graphics. I still play Pokemon and old Zelda games and their game play is as good as ever. 

Graphics ALWAYS age unless you're talking about a moddable game and even then there's always a limit. I don't think that's a very good argument for considering it as not aging well. If that's the case than nothing will age well cause all graphics fall short with the ever turning wheel of time. 

Honestly I've never had a problem with off camera enemies, if I know that a Hells Lust is in the vicinity or the blood goyles then obviously I'm going to pay more attention, that's not to say they shouldn't have fixed the camera but it's not so bad an issue that you can't simply learn to overcome it. You claim to be able to asses the patterns easily, then how is it that you cannot sense when a Lust or Blood Goyle is about to launch at you? It quickly becomes second nature. 

Once again with the dialogue certainly I agree it's not some high quality but it's not just a personality trait of Dante's the developers are having a bit of fun too here. In any case the worst thing that happens is nothing, he says a line and you feel neither annoyed or like laughing. Hardly something to hate on. Not every game and developer should go in the same direction as the rest of the industry, otherwise all we would have is a bunch of bland dull as sin action titles in the style of... well pretty much every AAA title in 2013.  

There's always God of War, they'll never reach DMC's level of combat but at the least it's got a focus on puzzle/action elements. 

I despised the dull platforming in DmC myself it was completely pointless and only served to show off their physics rather than be enjoyable or even challenging. I would have much preferred they stuck with the puzzles but I'm wandering off to different matters of discussion so I'll end this post here.


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2014)

Jester's gonna spank your butt > Fuck you Mundus baby bitch

and do you possess a special kind of autism Hbs to respond to everyone who disagrees with you for like the past 20 pages?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 25, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Doesn't excuse it entirely I mean is Mundus gonna kick her out of Wal-Mart if she goes and buys a spray can of whipped cream to empty and then use as a container for her magical concoctions?


Well... she had to stay stealthy, and a girl carrying a bunch of cans and painting shit for every situation would look suspicious. At the very least a random policeman could stop her suspecting she's a street artist, and realise it's a face of a terrorist. Since they knew her face. But 2 cans in pockets, a poster-tube, a hoodie, and she looks like an art student.


Kyokkai said:


> Zero is a strong word. Again both Dantes are essentially similar in personality. Both have a caring side hidden under a smart ass nonchalant shell. If original Dante has no depth then neither does the new Dante because if I sit here and list their personalities the list will be pretty much the same, each has as much depth as the next and that is to say not much, just enough to get by in an action game which is all you need I could care less in those type of games.


Agreed. But original Dante is straight up stereotype, while the new Dante is gradually revealed. This is why he has more "depth" (note the quotation marks)


Kyokkai said:


> Well he did buy Kyrie a necklace so he obviously wasn't that much of a douche, again nonchalant? Yes. Smart ass? Yes. Douche? No. It's obvious he has some sort of feeling for her immediately upon their introduction.
> 
> I mean really don't you see? He runs to church fighting demons along the way just to attend a service he doesn't care for just for her.


Yeah, Nero was a bad comparison. 


Kyokkai said:


> Ah HBS... it's obvious you didn't try DMC3 on the harder difficulties. These so called patterns are only there on the lower difficulties, all enemies are more aggressive and unpredictable on higher difficulties. Our original version was harder than they intended so this is what happened.


Do they get new attacks? Because if not, it's just the same thing, just more frequent. If I can dodge two attacks indepedently, I can dodge them in a sequence.


Kyokkai said:


> You can always just use the unlock all difficulties code on the PC version and skip right to DMD. I'm 100% sure you won't be talking as you are now if you did.


I don't think I should. DMD is based on being inheritely unfair, I should hone my skills first by going through other difficulty modes one by one. Which I'm going to do in DMC4.


Kyokkai said:


> Even so learning a pattern does not mean victory, I can think of a few attacks from Agni+Rudra and Cerberus that are easy to miss out on the signs and get hit, with Cerberus that means massive damage.


After you learn the pattern it's a matter of simple muscle memory. 


Kyokkai said:


> Once again almost no animation you can't cancel out of I still don't get that argument. I mean have you seen the youtube vids of some of those truly pro players? They can stay in the air all day and whack an enemy to death with canceling.


It's just me nitpicking. DMC3 uses a little trick, I believe. First of all, animations are fast and short. Especially on Turbo. And second, 


Kyokkai said:


> I fail to see the problem with the graphics. I still play Pokemon and old Zelda games and their game play is as good as ever.
> 
> Graphics ALWAYS age unless you're talking about a moddable game and even then there's always a limit. I don't think that's a very good argument for considering it as not aging well. If that's the case than nothing will age well cause all graphics fall short with the ever turning wheel of time.


This is different. Well, Pokemon is, I don't know which Zelda you're talking about. 2D and sprite-based games age pretty well, meanwhile DMC3 was in the awkward 3D phase where little processing power and HDD space was available, and that hindered the quality. I mean, look at F.E.A.R., Haegemonia, Baldur's Gate, they all look good or atleast acceptable. DMC3 does as well, but it's brown, stiff and low-res. What you're talking about if graphical fidelity, I'm talking about execution and aethetics. DMC3 just isn't interesting here. I've seen this style a thousand times already. 

And look at the artefacting

And those are one of the lowest resolution textures I've seen in my entire life.
Anyway, graphics are a minor thing. What about others?


Kyokkai said:


> Honestly I've never had a problem with off camera enemies, if I know that a Hells Lust is in the vicinity or the blood goyles then obviously I'm going to pay more attention, that's not to say they shouldn't have fixed the camera but it's not so bad an issue that you can't simply learn to overcome it. You claim to be able to asses the patterns easily, then how is it that you cannot sense when a Lust or Blood Goyle is about to launch at you? It quickly becomes second nature.


With that logic every flaw can be disregarded, because you can get used to it. 

I can hear these attacks coming, but it's just annoying when I'm in a square room and I am only able to see 25% or less of it

and half the time attack stuff that if off-screen. 

But I shouldn't have to. Yeah, you can learn to overcome it, but a flaw is a flaw. 


Kyokkai said:


> Once again with the dialogue certainly I agree it's not some high quality but it's not just a personality trait of Dante's the developers are having a bit of fun too here. In any case the worst thing that happens is nothing, he says a line and you feel neither annoyed or like laughing. Hardly something to hate on. Not every game and developer should go in the same direction as the rest of the industry, otherwise all we would have is a bunch of bland dull as sin action titles in the style of... well pretty much every AAA title in 2013.


Agreed. But in my opinion they had too much fun there. And most of these lines made me cringe. Jackpot? Really?


Kyokkai said:


> I despised the dull platforming in DmC myself it was completely pointless and only served to show off their physics rather than be enjoyable or even challenging. I would have much preferred they stuck with the puzzles but I'm wandering off to different matters of discussion so I'll end this post here.


True. But none of the DMC games I played did platforming right. It could be gone completly and I would be happy. More fighting less platforming!


The World said:


> and do you possess a special kind of autism Hbs to respond to everyone who disagrees with you for like the past 20 pages?


I'm just bored shitless sometimes and I have over 95 WPM. Also, arguing is just another brain excercise.

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Did you have trouble with that puzzle HBS? 
I see enemies.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 25, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well... she had to stay stealthy, and a girl carrying a bunch of cans and painting shit for every situation would look suspicious. At the very least a random policeman could stop her suspecting she's a street artist, and realise it's a face of a terrorist. Since they knew her face. But 2 cans in pockets, a poster-tube, a hoodie, and she looks like an art student.



Well you got my point it could have been easily accommodated.



Hunted by sister said:


> Agreed. But original Dante is straight up stereotype, while the new Dante is gradually revealed. This is why he has more "depth" (note the quotation marks)



I think they're both stereotypes honestly. Just one is an older stereotype while new Dante is a more modern stereotype of a rebellious teenager. Both of them have more then that but at the first layer of personality they're both a stereotype.



Hunted by sister said:


> Do they get new attacks? Because if not, it's just the same thing, just more frequent. If I can dodge two attacks indepedently, I can dodge them in a sequence.



If you just spam trickster buttons constantly and only hit when it's 100% safe yeah but if you intend to finish a mission without taking an hour in higher difficulties then no it's not such a simple matter to dodge two attacks chained together since there's far less telegraphing of attacks and the mixture of attacks is now unpredictable. Some bosses of course are more predictable than others but Cerberus attacks in DMD are quickly chained giving you little chance to escape.



Hunted by sister said:


> I don't think I should. DMD is based on being inheritely unfair, I should hone my skills first by going through other difficulty modes one by one. Which I'm going to do in DMC4.



I suppose you could say that. When one increases difficulty it's always in some way or another unfair but in DMC the important thing is that you have the tools to deal with this unfairness, all of it lies on your shoulders.



Hunted by sister said:


> After you learn the pattern it's a matter of simple muscle memory.



I have ridiculous reflexes and excellent muscle memory but that doesn't mean much when the bosses can chain attacks and the attacks chained become unpredictable.



Hunted by sister said:


> It's just me nitpicking. DMC3 uses a little trick, I believe. First of all, animations are fast and short. Especially on Turbo. And second,
> 
> This is different. Well, Pokemon is, I don't know which Zelda you're talking about. 2D and sprite-based games age pretty well, meanwhile DMC3 was in the awkward 3D phase where little processing power and HDD space was available, and that hindered the quality. I mean, look at F.E.A.R., Haegemonia, Baldur's Gate, they all look good or atleast acceptable. DMC3 does as well, but it's brown, stiff and low-res. What you're talking about if graphical fidelity, I'm talking about execution and aethetics. DMC3 just isn't interesting here. I've seen this style a thousand times already.
> 
> ...



Should we knock off points because it's going for a specific style and because at the time of it's release this was the best way to do things? Let's not use the PC version as examples either we all know that's a dud and it's not Capcom that made it. 

I don't think because say one doesn't like gothic architecture, which in many cases tends to be structure over design is a reason for us to say it is inherently worse. I for one am highly impressed by a level made with detailed structure rather than a plethora of trim textures pasted everywhere to give the illusion of difference rather than actual structural difference. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Anyway, graphics are a minor thing. What about others?
> 
> With that logic every flaw can be disregarded, because you can get used to it.
> 
> ...



I suppose you're right and it's nice they fixed it in DmC I just don't feel that it was such a massive problem either though, I never really lost the game because of it. A flaw is a flaw like you said.



Hunted by sister said:


> Agreed. But in my opinion they had too much fun there. And most of these lines made me cringe. Jackpot? Really?



A cliche line doesn't make me cringe nearly as much as the writing in DmC which is purported to be more mature but considers maturity to be fill the script with cursing.  

I also don't feel that something old is bad because something new has come to improve on it as in getting rid of one liners. I still enjoy many characters and movies with silly one liners. Again it's not good writing but it hardly makes me cringe. You did notice the time period in the original DMC is not modern day right? It makes sense.



Hunted by sister said:


> True. But none of the DMC games I played did platforming right. It could be gone completly and I would be happy. More fighting less platforming!
> 
> //HbS



The thing is that platforming in old DMC's isn't a focus it's thrown in once in a while to vary things up but never drags on and over stays it's welcome like in DmC in which EVERY SINGLE intermission is filled with nothing but creative hallways made for you to dully mash buttons to get through them without thought. 

Platforming in DMC4 was decent but again didn't overstay it's welcome and in DMC3 and 1 it's mostly puzzle oriented which doesn't get dull because the puzzle unlike the platforming isn't the same thing every single time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Jackpot is an actual move.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 26, 2014)

this held weight 











dmc didn't


----------



## God (Jan 26, 2014)

> Anyway, TLR there is zero depth to original Dante.





> That's true. It felt rushed. However, wasn't Nero the same? Asshole, but suddenly he's in love and very protective of that goddamn girl that should not have even been in DMC4?



my. fucking. god.

this must be what cancer feels like


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 26, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> this held weight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh don't forget that this sets up the Mundus battle, solidifying that you're about to fight the mother fucking DEVIL a once divine being and not just some fat ass with anger problems and unwarranted self importance.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 26, 2014)

i'll always prefer the originals music than wubstep even after the end of time. dubstep hurts my ears anyway. DmC's soundtrack just screams "we're hip! we're in the in crowd! look at us we're with the times too! oh add some screaming too to show off how hard we're trying!" 

classy, rich, and fitting atmospheric, hypnotising, gothic, haunting, upbeat, and hard rocking music ftw.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 26, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i'll always prefer the originals music than wubstep even after the end of time. dubstep hurts my ears anyway. DmC's soundtrack just screams "we're hip! we're in the in crowd! look at us we're with the times too! oh add some screaming too to show off how hard we're trying!"
> 
> classy, rich, and fitting atmospheric, hypnotising, gothic, haunting, upbeat, and hard rocking music ftw.



It's a matter of opinion. I like DMC4's music but I dislike DMC3's and I like DMC1's.
You're obviously not biased about any of this, do you ? And you're totally impartial trying to weight the good and bad of each, right ? Judging each games by today's standards.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Cubey said:


> my. fucking. god.
> 
> this must be what cancer feels like



I don't even understand how he thought of this


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 26, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's a matter of opinion. I like DMC4's music but I dislike DMC3's and I like DMC1's.
> You're obviously not biased about any of this, do you ? And you're totally impartial trying to weight the good and bad of each, right ? Judging each games by today's standards.



Oh I do love DMC1 and 4's music cept for Dante's battle theme in 4 it's a different version of the DMC1 battle theme but I like the original better. 

With that said I'd prefer Nero's battle theme to the DMC3 battle themes EXCEPT for the second battle theme.   

I only liked one battle theme in DmC and that was at the beginning and you never seem to hear that one again. 

This one actually 










 

I mean maybe I just wasn't paying attention but I never heard it again and it's a shame cause really I think it's the only one that's decent.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2014)

Everytime HbS speaks about something on DMC, I feel my sanity slipping.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Oh I do love DMC1 and 4's music cept for Dante's battle theme in 4 it's a different version of the DMC1 battle theme but I like the original better.
> 
> With that said I'd prefer Nero's battle theme to the DMC3 battle themes EXCEPT for the second battle theme.
> 
> ...



Swipe of Sword >>> WUBstepmC

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTjS1H4zxGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 26, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Swipe of Sword >>> WUBstepmC
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTjS1H4zxGU[/YOUTUBE]



As I said the one in my post is the only tolerable song in DmC, I didn't say it was any better than old DMC music.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2014)

I haven't mentioned anything like that. I was using the post as an add on.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 26, 2014)

where's that pic of vorgil meeting vergil and vergil's face is all >;C


----------



## Gino (Jan 26, 2014)

By todays standards DMC3 is a shit game HBS bruh you must not be a gamer or some shit? By today's standards most games are shit the okay one's are somehow masterpieces now.....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2014)

Gino said:


> By todays standards DMC3 is a shit game HBS bruh you must not be a gamer or some shit? By today's standards most games are shit the okay one's are somehow masterpieces now.....



Needs a hopper kick


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 27, 2014)

The hate for this game still amazes me. I love DMC3 and DmC. The music in DMC3 was awesome, and Combichrist is awesome in DmC as well. The combat mechanics in DMC3 were fantastic and tight as fuck, but the combat system in DmC is still fun as hell. Both Dante's are juvenile and cheesy but still a good surrogate for feeling like a badass.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

A lot of things must amaze you.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A lot of things must amaze you.



Yeah, like your lack of listening skills.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jan 27, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> The hate for this game still amazes me. I love DMC3 and DmC. The music in DMC3 was awesome, and Combichrist is awesome in DmC as well. The combat mechanics in DMC3 were fantastic and tight as fuck, but the combat system in DmC is still fun as hell. Both Dante's are juvenile and cheesy but still a good surrogate for feeling like a badass.



I thought DmC was fun, but I probably would have liked it more if it didn't take itself so damn seriously. The entire story played out like some sort of joke or parody, but it felt like whoever wrote it really thought that this was something deep and meaningful. The combat was okay, but it never gets particularly hard. I still haven't beaten it on DMD yet though, so maybe it actually gets really crazy towards the end?

I've never played the original games, so I can't give any sort of opinion about how this one compares.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 27, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I haven't mentioned anything like that. I was using the post as an add on.



Oh, my apologies.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 27, 2014)

The love of this mediocre bellow average game is forced.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 27, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> The love of this mediocre bellow average game is forced.



YA BRO. Sum1 was totally holdin a gun to my head wen I was playin it and said I beter enjoy it or else!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> YA BRO. Sum1 was totally holdin a gun to my head wen I was playin it and said I beter enjoy it or else!



it was teh DEMONZ wasn't it?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 27, 2014)

B-BUT MUH DmC


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Needs a hopper kick



Something wrong with what I said or are you agreeing wit me?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 27, 2014)

Gino said:


> Something wrong with what I said or are you agreeing wit me?



Referring to your set.


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Referring to your set.



I saying do I need the Rider kick or does HBS needs the Rider kick?


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

>2009 join date

Why would I?


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> it was teh DEMONZ wasn't it?



He was threatened.....


























































with debt


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

Fang said:


> >2009 join date
> 
> Why would I?



Only bitches care about join date cuz.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

So who are you?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 27, 2014)

Defending Will Sasso MUN-DUS.


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

Fang said:


> So who are you?




That's too bad.......


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

And when did you become new to the world of Kamen Rider?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coevhaCP324[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

Fang said:


> And when did you become new to the world of Kamen Rider?



I've been watching Kamen rider for years now I've watched all of the Heisei era riders I'll make time for the older series.

Now answer this what makes you think I'm  obligated to introduce myself when I myself haven't heard of you in till this very thread?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nygDItjABeY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFLUE2kdemE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QVH_rAKvzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

Gino said:


> I've been watching Kamen rider for years now I've watched all of the Heisei era riders I'll make time for the older series.



Of course you have. Is there a particular reason I've never seen you post in the Tokusatsu or Kamen Rider threads?



> Now answer this what makes you think I'm  obligated to introduce myself when I myself haven't heard of you in till this very thread?


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Gino said:


> I've been watching Kamen rider for years now I've watched all of the Heisei era riders I'll make time for the older series.
> 
> Now answer this what makes you think I'm  obligated to introduce myself when I myself haven't heard of you in till this very thread?



He's one of the pimps _(*cough*midnightcrewsubs*cough*)_ who devoted a lot of time to translating the series

they're the reason something like kuuga is even available for us english speaking folk


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

I just did some QCing and timing fixes, more for Stronger then Kuuga actually.

But yeah used to pimp that shit.


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

Fang said:


> Of course you have. Is there a particular reason I've never seen you post in the Tokusatsu or Kamen Rider threads?


Because I didn't want to it's really that simple.

Nice gif of tendou now answer the question.......... 


? said:


> He's one of the pimps _(*cough*midnightcrewsubs*cough*)_ who devoted a lot of time to translating the series
> 
> they're the reason something like kuuga is even available for us english speaking folk



Since I don't go in the pimp section your point is moot and also there's other sub groups out here I hope you know this.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

Gino said:


> Because I didn't want to it's really that simple.
> 
> Nice gif of tendou now answer the question..........
> 
> ...


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

Not really but okay.

also I'll need you to have that seat.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

>KRDL

The guys who don't actually sub stuff or ask permission from groups like Over-Time or MCS and put up uploads regardless of that?


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

My point still stands this conversation is over now that my analyses of you is complete thanks for wasting my time....


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

Gino said:


> My point still stands this conversation is over now that my analyses of you is complete thanks for wasting my time....



You didn't have any point. 

>muh analyses 

Yeah sure thing.


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

Since I've dealt with your kind before I wouldn't expect you to see the point.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

What is my kind? Catching you on the bluff about watching Kamen Rider from "years ago" and claiming elite status about it?

Or are you still analyzing me?


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

No the kind that like's to talk out there ass when someone isn't kissing there ass.


Also when did I claim to be an kamen rider elitist? The only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that seemed to be elitist about it is you.Case in point you questioning my fandom or why I don't post in said thread fuck outta here try again.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

Gino said:


> No the kind that like's to talk out there ass when someone isn't kissing there ass.



That's some pretty awful grammar. On top of that, the parroting and emoticons really aren't helping your case here.



> Also when did I claim to be an kamen rider elitist? The only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that seemed to be elitist about it is you.Case in point you questioning my fandom or why I don't post in said thread fuck outta here try again.



>citing KRDL
>a website meant for babby's in toksatsu
>weird ad hominems everywhere
>"muh" fandom

-2/10 see me after class. Your schooling is pretty atrocious. 

But enough off-topic nonsense.

DMC1 > shit > a steaming pile of shit DmC.


----------



## Syko (Jan 27, 2014)

> Fangu


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

Fang said:


> That's some pretty awful grammar. On top of that, the parroting and emoticons really aren't helping your case here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I not say there was one than sub group out there pretty sure I said that.


Been watching since 2009 it's 2014 now I don't know about you but that counts as years like I said try again.


Attacking my grammer won't save you from the rape you're bringing on yourself you have the right one.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

Since you aren't getting this and I'm not going to keep siderailing this thread proving you wrong but I'll make this final exception:



> rape


 in your post is only applicable to what your doing to the English language in every post you've made so far trying to save face and get the last word in edge-wise here

>since 2009
>KRDL
>which came out in late Q3 or Q4 2011

Nah.



> Attacking my grammer won't save you from the rape you're bringing on yourself you have the right one.





That said, whose everyone's favorite between the Sparda Boys? Vergil or Dante?


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Always preferred vergil a little more than dante. it's close though


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

If DMC5 stars Nero again, would you like that?


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

So since you can't really handle me you'll rather save face I understand.

Also Dante>Vergil


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

That's a really positive if deluded outlook on it


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2014)

Vergil > Dante

albeit only slightly

if Nero returns he would be better served as a secondary character

ala Raiden in MGS4


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

Nothing deluded about it don't start shit you can't finish blender ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2014)

you better kick hop your way on outta here


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

>Can't hold his own in a simple argument
>Delusions
>And badly rendered reaction images as emotes

This is B-lister level.


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh so were doing > now? okay

Here's the racap

>You coming in questing by my Hell Bro's set

>Me fucking with you 

>You questioning my fandom.

>Someone comes in and tells me what you've done for the community to inflate your ego

>Me still not giving less of a shit then I did before.

>Answers you 

> You switch goalpost and then call me a pretendo kamen rider fan on top of that.

>Post a link to further push my point there's more than one group out there subbing.

(any link could have filled the purpose of my point)

>You say I don't have a spotted point the obvoius reply btw.

and here we are with you trying to dull the flames you started.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

>Me fucking with you
>Me stll not giving less of a shit then I did before
>Answers you
>Goalpost switching



Word of the day: delusional.


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2014)

> >Me still not giving less of a shit then I did before.



idk...looks like you give more of shit than you want to admit


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

Since the multi-quote function is not working.

@Fang

The funny thing is this goes back to me saying what makes you think I'm obligated to answer  you and since yo sensitive ass couldn't handle the tone of my post you started making shit up to make yourself look good HAHA all this is just an assumption it's fun after all that's what you've been doing since you've had your encounter with me.

@B yeah you right I did give a little shit but I can't admit that because I'mma man!


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

Which part are we on here again? Your awful grammar, the nonsensical ad hominems, or the the weird strawmans you keep making to try and save face? Which are constantly topped with really crappy emotes and bad reaction images?

Or are you trying to imply KRDL, a site which simply uploads videos subbed by actual groups like Over-Time, TV-Nihon, GUIS, MCS, GomenRider, is an actual subbing group themselves? Or was it the inane claim that they've been around since 2009?

Delusional.


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Gino said:


> @B yeah you right I did give a little shit but I can't admit that because I'mma man!



You disappointing son of a bitch


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

@ B .........

@fang stealth edit all you want the outcome is still the same.


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Gino said:


> @ B .........



Talk to me when you know the meaning of true apathy


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

Is Gino a friend of Fluttershy's? That would really explain this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2014)

Gino said:


> Now keep making usless post about my post being incomprehensible.



well, honestly, i don't understand this sentence - 



> Attacking my grammer won't save you from the rape you're bringing on yourself you have the right one.



he has the right one what?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 27, 2014)

Fang said:


> Which part are we on here again? Your awful grammar, the nonsensical ad hominems, or the the weird strawmans you keep making to try and save face? Which are constantly topped with really crappy emotes and bad reaction images?
> 
> Or are you trying to imply KRDL, a site which simply uploads videos subbed by actual groups like Over-Time, *TV-Nihon*, GUIS, MCS, GomenRider, is an actual subbing group themselves? Or was it the inane claim that they've been around since 2009?
> 
> Delusional.



lel TV-Nihon

as for the bros, probably Vergil. Gameplay wise he's boss.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObOwBUgq_rA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw0Nujo3rUM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

Like I said earlier to ? and The World, a DMC 5 with Nero again would be nice.

Especially if they ever get into explaining if Nero is Vergil's son.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 27, 2014)

I dunno why I had more fun playing Bloody Palace with Nero.



> Like I said earlier to ? and The World, a DMC 5 with Nero again would be nice.
> 
> Especially if they ever get into explaining if Nero is Vergil's son.



Wished they localized the DMC4 novel since it elaborates on Nero more.


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

@fang 

Never heard of he/she

@
Lucaniel



> well, honestly, i don't understand this sentence -


of course you don't.



> he has the right one what?


Someone from your neck of the woods wouldn't understand that phrasing.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

A phrasing that literally is grammatically impossible to understand?


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Fang said:


> Like I said earlier to ? and The World, a DMC 5 with Nero again would be nice.
> 
> Especially if they ever get into explaining if Nero is Vergil's son.



I like that idea. think it'd also be cool to have a prequel with sparda as the main. compare his legacy with dante's sort of


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 27, 2014)

Fang said:


> That said, whose everyone's favorite between the Sparda Boys? Vergil or Dante?



Vergil by an inch. I like the cool collected type but Dante is so much fun too! 

If they're two halves of Sparda I bet Sparda was pretty sweet. 

Also I wouldn't mind a DMC5 with Nero. He's pretty similar to Dante with a touch of Vergil. 

Amusing since when he says "C'mon!" in his taunts he sounds like Vergil and of course some of his attack phrases are Vergils and his voice sounds super similar. 

I don't like Vergils voice in DmC I liked his unique voice in DMC3 I hope if he ever comes back they use that voice.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 27, 2014)

Vorgil's a mere shadow compared to Vergil.


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2014)

First order of business _(besides overhauling the gameplay)_ for any further nu dmc installments is to get dante another voice actor too


whoever voiced him was shit at conveying emotions


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2014)

I would enjoy a really dark gothic atmospheric game with Sparda

throw in a few puns and jokes to lighten the mood a little


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 27, 2014)

The World said:


> I would enjoy a really dark gothic atmospheric game with Sparda
> 
> throw in a few puns and jokes to lighten the mood a little



It'd be cool if Sparda starts speaking like Kain.


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

DMC1 is still the best one.


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Vorgil's a mere shadow compared to Vergil.



Vorgil is just a cheap knockoff of a Bleach character


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Goddamn man 


edit: better


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2014)

you got your dick in a vicegrip?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2014)

The World said:


> I would enjoy a really dark gothic atmospheric game with Sparda
> 
> throw in a few puns and jokes to lighten the mood a little
> 
> ...



Yes. get the taste of voldo's cameo out of our mouth


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Let me guess....deviantart?


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

Got mah dick on yo forehead.


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2014)

? said:


> Let me guess....deviantart?



the name seems so appropriate


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2014)

Gino said:


> Got mah dick on yo forehead.


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2014)

The World said:


> the name seems so appropriate



Between them and tumblr i'm at a lost at who can get more embarrassing


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

.......


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2014)

Gino said:


> .......


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2014)

? said:


> Between them and tumblr i'm at a lost at who can get more embarrassing



tumblr is by far the worst

nothing but yaoi fantasies from fat cunts and other unsavory hillbillies


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2014)

Gino said:


> @
> Lucaniel
> 
> of course you don't.
> ...



no, i genuinely want to understand, don't fob me off with posturing  what on earth where you trying to say there?


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

Custom skin is bugging out on me.........


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> no, i genuinely want to understand, don't fob me off with posturing  what on earth where you trying to say there?



The first I was simply telling  him to keep attacking my use of grammar and how he's unable to understand it.

The second statement is basically a paraphrase saying you chose the wrong one to ridicule or mess with.

I don't wanna talk about this anymore my feelings are hurt enough.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2014)

fair enough


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2014)

The World said:


> tumblr is by far the worst
> 
> nothing but yaoi fantasies from fat cunts and other unsavory hillbillies



The i*c*st shit a lot of them are into still makes me shiver

was glad when something like this came up

[YOUTUBE]5Wz2KWCixtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

Yep time to change skins.......


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2014)

that was a brilliant scene 

probably got something similar for dante/vergil too


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> fair enough



It meant "something".


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

lol this guy.........


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2014)

I just want the damn kakashi skin back


----------



## God (Jan 27, 2014)

1. fuck off with that kamen rider faggotry
2. dmc5 would be awesome if we get nero and dante back... but with all the shit they were SUPPOSED to have in dmc4, meaning both of them get finished devil triggers and abilities and shit

3. vergil by a shadow over dante. i just dont see how anyone can prefer donte and vergin, shit is ridiculous


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Vergil over Dante only because of his appearance. Fucker knew how to dress himself


----------



## sworder (Jan 27, 2014)

DMC4 sucked storywise, following it up would be a bore

I'd rather they give me a Vergil game


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

or a sparda game.


----------



## sworder (Jan 27, 2014)

That would be sick too


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

Dat nigg chin still long as hell


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 30, 2014)

I've been gone and this turned into kindergarden, so I'll just post this video


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2014)

Joe is a complete fucking idiot with a barebones knowledge of videogames and sees himself as the voice of the gaming community and a legitimate journalist. Delusions of grandeur personified. More at 11.


----------



## Fang (Jan 30, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I've been gone and this turned into kindergarden, so I'll just post this video


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 30, 2014)

iron giant>dmc


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 30, 2014)

>HbS still grabbing for DmC


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 30, 2014)

Why is this thread still open?

I was under the impression everyone but me hated DmC like Spike Lee hates white guys.


----------



## Fang (Jan 30, 2014)

because Donte a shit


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 30, 2014)

Fang said:


> because Donte a shit



 I'm not sure I um...what?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

That's the most crushing blow I've seen in a while Fang.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 31, 2014)

Already saw that Joe vid. They're funny if nothing else. 

Seriously though? He calls himself a gamer and hardly ever plays anything but mainstream shit. How can you even develop a proper view on any game when all you play is what's heavily advertised and ignore everything else? 

I mean he was raving like a lunatic about GW2 but I'd seen a bunch of MMO's before GW2 deliver such features. Not like he would know, he doesn't pay any fucking attention. 

Also he creamed for AC4 and basically said they should keep the ship mechanic and avoid the fucking core of the game, Assassinations and shit. What an asshole, some of us original fans happen to like that shit, mind you not how it was done in 3 and 4 but the Ezio trilogy.. 

Okay getting off topic so stopping here..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 31, 2014)

Isn't he playing a lot of turn-based tactical games? Tabletops? Mech sims? Etc. He's playing a lot of non-mainstream shit, he just isn't covering it. It takes him one week to make a video with all the editing and props and shit, he has to make the videos of games that'll bring views

//HbS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Already saw that Joe vid. They're funny if nothing else.
> 
> Seriously though? He calls himself a gamer and hardly ever plays anything but mainstream shit. How can you even develop a proper view on any game when all you play is what's heavily advertised and ignore everything else?
> 
> ...



The good parts of AC have been missing since the first game, even if half of it was boring as fuck.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 31, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Isn't he playing a lot of turn-based tactical games? Tabletops? Mech sims? Etc. He's playing a lot of non-mainstream shit, he just isn't covering it. It takes him one week to make a video with all the editing and props and shit, he has to make the videos of games that'll bring views
> 
> //HbS



You seem to defend things that are merely decent and could honestly use a quality boost. Just like I admitted to you that a flaw in DMC3 is a flaw. Let's be honest here. AJ has a REAL life job too, he doesn't need the money by catering to the pathetic masses. He's perfectly capable of looking around more. In fact I shouldn't even have to request it, a real gamer would likely know at least a bit about every genre maybe not necessarily know about the a game but at least be aware. 

All I see from him is mainstream junk and RTS which is his personal preference. If one wants to call themselves a gaming journalist than they must be an example as a gamer, in other words someone who doesn't just pick and choose what makes the most money with views or their favorites. UNLESS they tell us upfront that they only cover one specific genre and he never said that.



St NightRazr said:


> The good parts of AC have been missing since the first game, even if half of it was boring as fuck.



The assassinations in the first game are perfect, they're not really any worse in 2 either and in fact 2 has more than double the major assassinations over 1 and they typically give you as much choice. 

Brotherhood is a change but it's one I enjoyed, it was a little less assassination centric but not to the point where it forgets entirely what the game is supposed to be about.  

Revelations does forget but at least the combat is the best in the series. 

AC3 is a pile of shit in combat and everything else. AC4 is better but disappoints even more in the combat and I thought it was impossible to get worse than the combat in 3 but they fucking did it. They fucking ruined it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Isn't he playing a lot of turn-based tactical games? Tabletops? Mech sims? Etc. He's playing a lot of non-mainstream shit, he just isn't covering it. It takes him one week to make a video with all the editing and props and shit, he has to make the videos of games that'll bring views
> 
> //HbS



Angry Joe is a geek. The only thing I havent seen him play is Nintendo stuff.

He plays phone games too lol


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 31, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> The good parts of AC have been missing since the first game, even if half of it was boring as fuck.



Assassin's Creed II was better than the first game in literally every single way possible. I loved the original Assassin's Creed despite all of its flaws, but the sequel fixed all of those problems and added an incredible amount of new features. It's widely regarded as the best in the series for a reason. 

Plus it has the best trailer ever.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a12e3iKzqlw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 31, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Isn't he playing a lot of turn-based tactical games? Tabletops? Mech sims? Etc. He's playing a lot of non-mainstream shit, he just isn't covering it. It takes him one week to make a video with all the editing and props and shit, he has to make the videos of games that'll bring views
> 
> //HbS



That's the point the reviews are what matter at the end of the day, if all one sees is his personal preference of RTS and common games than that's the picture of Joe they get. I know better but it doesn't change the fact that he should mix it up. 

Especially since he has a real life job, he doesn't make all his money from his vids so he can afford to put in something he likes that the masses may not like.



St NightRazr said:


> The good parts of AC have been missing since the first game, even if half of it was boring as fuck.



The assassinations in the first game are perfect, they're not really any worse in 2 either and in fact 2 has more than double the major assassinations over 1 and they typically give you as much choice. 

Brotherhood is a change but it's one I enjoyed, it was a little less assassination centric but not to the point where it forgets entirely what the game is supposed to be about.  

Revelations does forget but at least the combat is the best in the series. 

AC3 is a pile of shit in combat and everything else. AC4 is better but disappoints even more in the combat and I thought it was impossible to get worse than the combat in 3 but they fucking did it. They fucking ruined it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2014)

AC2 does two things.

Gives you a character people love to be, love to hate, or love to fuck. Makes the whole thing about said character.

Takes the fat off the meat inflates the depressed Souflee. AC1 was the test cake.

And it just became progressively more uninspired. As time goes by.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 31, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> AC2 does two things.
> 
> Gives you a character people love to be, love to hate, or love to fuck. Makes the whole thing about said character.
> 
> ...



I can agree to this, I can see the areas in each game where they just got lazier and lazier. 

That said I still like 2 and Brotherhood.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 31, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Especially since he has a real life job, he doesn't make all his money from his vids so he can afford to put in something he likes that the masses may not like.


He's been a Youtuber full-time for like 4 years. He doesn't have another job.


godzillafan430 said:


> I was under the impression everyone but me hated DmC like Spike Lee hates white guys.


I liked it. But the moment I started saying it's not bad and pointing out previous DMC games flaws as comparison the thread turned into a ragefest of some elitist suckers 

PS: Listening to DMC3 soundtrack now. It's... trashy. Cerberu's theme so far hit closest to my heart, but in comparison to other industrial metal it sucks.

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 31, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> He's been a Youtuber full-time for like 4 years. He doesn't have another job.
> //HbS



I've heard different from several avid fans, where did you learn that he is a full time youtuber? 

It excuses it to a degree but doesn't excuse then the lack of integrity that comes from choosing money over being a proper example to gaming journalists who all seem to have stopped caring about their work and only earning money. 

Perhaps except the Spoony One who I can then argue takes too damn long to get proper reviews out but at least takes a look at a wide variety of games.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 31, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> I've heard different from several avid fans, where did you learn that he is a full time youtuber?


After Google openly changed their ID system he made two videos, and mentioned that in one of them. 


Kyokkai said:


> It excuses it to a degree but doesn't excuse then the lack of integrity that comes from choosing money over being a proper example to gaming journalists who all seem to have stopped caring about their work and only earning money.


If they don't earn money they don't eat. They'd need to get "real" job, and then YT and gaming goes lower on priority list. Less content, etc. Joe isn't popular enough to make videos of low priority games. And he spends way too much time on each video to do that. 

You might wanna take a look at TotalBiscuit, he mainly covers indie and smaller-medium games.

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 31, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> After Google openly changed their ID system he made two videos, and mentioned that in one of them.



Ah alright then.



Hunted by sister said:


> If they don't earn money they don't eat. They'd need to get "real" job, and then YT and gaming goes lower on priority list. Less content, etc. Joe isn't popular enough to make videos of low priority games. And he spends way too much time on each video to do that.
> 
> You might wanna take a look at TotalBiscuit, he mainly covers indie and smaller-medium games.
> 
> //HbS



I did notice TotalBiscuit. 

I also understand the absolute need to make money. It's still an issue worth looking at though. 

Perhaps you have a point about him not yet being popular enough to get away with it and perhaps this issue is simply not with Joe but with the masses and the gaming industry as a whole.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2014)

Biscuit's a righteous asshole

Bet he'd be virgil in DmC


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 31, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Biscuit's a righteous asshole


Atleast he can logically explain his points and actions, he's more honest than not with his audience, and out of all YT personalities I know he's the only one who actually made a difference in the world, with that whole well-building water charity in Africa. They built quite a few wells with clean water with his cash. I'd say he earned a bit of a right to be a self-righteous rude dude.

And yeah, he's a total asshole retarded Vorgil Donte moron for saying DmC is a good game 

//HbS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2014)

It's the accent bro.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 31, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> I can agree to this, I can see the areas in each game where they just got lazier and lazier.
> 
> That said I still like 2 and Brotherhood.



Nothing about Assassin's Creed II was lazy. You can definitely make an argument for Brotherhood and the rest of the series, but Assassin's Creed II did nothing but add to and improve on the first game. Bigger cities, better gameplay mechanics, better story, and a ridiculous amount of new content and systems. It's what happens when a developer is given two years to make a sequel instead of just one.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2014)

I ended up getting this on the cheap, cheap for Amazon. Said I was going to ignore this game's existence but I was curious. Was somewhat ok although it's still the weakest DMC game ever though. Color coded enemies, shitty bosses, and underwhelming final fight hampers everything (frame rates being ass goes without saying), Also, there's like mini cutscenes between every encounter that you cant skip. Ugh...

At least I only spent about 10 bucks on it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 31, 2014)

You got this on PS3/360 right ? Cause the PC version gets 60+ fps and no loading time.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> You got this on PS3/360 right ? Cause the PC version gets 60+ fps and no loading time.



Yeah, PS3 version.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 31, 2014)

Holy shit, haven't seen you in a while Esura.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 31, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Nothing about Assassin's Creed II was lazy. You can definitely make an argument for Brotherhood and the rest of the series, but Assassin's Creed II did nothing but add to and improve on the first game. Bigger cities, better gameplay mechanics, better story, and a ridiculous amount of new content and systems. It's what happens when a developer is given two years to make a sequel instead of just one.



I never said 2 was lazy. Don't be so defensive, if anyone loves AC here I certainly fucking do. 

AC2 is great and indeed as perfect sequel as anyone could ask for. 

I said that looking at the series as whole and looking at the trends of it's company Ubisoft that it's plain to see how the company started to get lazier in at least ONE aspect each game until we reach 3 and 4 which are lazy on numerous aspects.

I can see in 2 for example that they got lazy with the LoD textures, they're awful to look at especially now a days. There was no excuse for leaving such awful textures in game, especially since they begin to render at an unnaturally close distance. 

It was a minor thing but it was a hint of things to come.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 31, 2014)

Esura said:


> Yeah, PS3 version.


Your mistake. PC version is much better, smoother, unlocked FPS.


Esura said:


> Also, there's like mini cutscenes between every encounter that you cant skip.


Yeah, these were stupid

//HbS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 31, 2014)

And its still shit regardless.


----------



## Syko (Jan 31, 2014)

I only played PC version of this game and it was pretty cool

Nothing that compares to DMC 3 though


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 31, 2014)

Syko said:


> I only played PC version of this game and it was pretty cool
> 
> Nothing that compares to DMC 3 though


Non-haters numbers are growing  wtf

Btw, just tested it. Even if D-SSS ranks are damage based, the number of points you get still sucks if you don't vary the combos up. 

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 31, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Non-haters numbers are growing  wtf
> 
> Btw, just tested it. Even if D-SSS ranks are damage based, the number of points you get still sucks if you don't vary the combos up.
> 
> //HbS



It's kind of irrelevant when a single Trinity Smash gets you an SSS every single time. Oh and it's one of the most useful moves in DmC so you'll probably use it often anyways. 

The point is you don't have to put any effort into it. 

In DMC you have to put conscious effort into varying your combos to raise the style rank. 

In DmC you'd HAVE to put the same effort into playing like a complete idiot just to not raise the style rank lol. When you want the SSS rank just press different buttons and there you go.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 31, 2014)

3rd hit Trinity Smash = SSS and instant rape a boss
Gathering Keys = Instant SSS for missions


----------



## Syko (Jan 31, 2014)

Theres one thing no one will deny

DMC 3 Dantes charisma >>>> DmC: DMC


----------



## Syko (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 31, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> And its still shit regardless.



Actually it isn't  IMO DMC games from best to worst

DMC3 (SP ED.)>>DMC1>DmC>DMC4>>>DMC2

The only real thing I liked about DMC2 was bloody palace and the despair embodied fight was pretty fun. Other than that though everything was too murky didn't feel dmc-ish but to be fair thats back when they were still testing the waters.


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2014)

Actually it very much is.

>DMC 2 and 4 below DmC Edgy


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

But muh squirrel spunk!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

Syko said:


> Theres one thing no one will deny
> 
> DMC 3 Dantes charisma >>>> DmC: DMC



So much charisma and more charm than you can shake a pizza at.


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2014)

Nocturne Dante >= DMC3 Dante = DMC4 Dante > DMC 2 Dante > DMC Dante >>>>>> shit >>>>>> Donte.


----------



## Syko (Jan 31, 2014)

I feel like playing some DMC3 hell or hell


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

Fang said:


> Nocturne Dante >= DMC3 Dante = DMC4 Dante > DMC 2 Dante > DMC Dante >>>>>> shit >>>>>> Donte.



DMC1 Dante below DMC2 Dante wwwwwwwwut

multiversal pizza > all doe


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 31, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> It's kind of irrelevant when a single Trinity Smash gets you an SSS every single time. Oh and it's one of the most useful moves in DmC so you'll probably use it often anyways.
> 
> The point is you don't have to put any effort into it.
> 
> ...


Who the hell cares about stupid letters. Numbers is where it's at. I don't give a darn we both got SSS, if you've got X points and I got 15X points. 

My point is, when we look at raw numbers, the common complaint about DmC that just mashing one combo nets you the same reward as varying it up is demolished.

And if someone really ignores honest numbers in favour of arbitrary letter ranks put there to make you feel better about yourself, I have to question that person's skill and self-confidence.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Gathering Keys = Instant SSS for missions


Yeah, that's stupid. What the fuck were they thinking?

AND WHERE ARE MY COMBAT ADJUDICATORS?


Syko said:


> Theres one thing no one will deny
> 
> DMC 3 Dantes charisma >>>> DmC: DMC


DMC4 Dante was the best Dante  DMC3 Dante turned out to be a pussy at the very end.

//HbS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 31, 2014)

> DMC3 Dante turned out to be a pussy at the very end.







> Raidou pretending to be black





You don't have to be black to be down.


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Raidou pretending to be black


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 31, 2014)

> Who the hell cares about stupid letters. Numbers is where it's at. I don't give a darn we both got SSS, if you've got X points and I got 15X points.
> 
> My point is, when we look at raw numbers, the common complaint about DmC that just mashing one combo nets you the same reward as varying it up is demolished.
> 
> And if someone really ignores honest numbers in favour of arbitrary letter ranks put there to make you feel better about yourself, I have to question that person's skill and self-confidence.



HbS: I don't care about letter grade but the numbers which in turn affect your grades

>grade based off of damage
>with no effort


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 31, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Who the hell cares about stupid letters. Numbers is where it's at. I don't give a darn we both got SSS, if you've got X points and I got 15X points.
> 
> My point is, when we look at raw numbers, the common complaint about DmC that just mashing one combo nets you the same reward as varying it up is demolished.
> 
> ...



Why the fuck should I care about numbers? This isn't an RPG, when I hit the enemy the number doesn't pop up above their head. Know why? Because that's not the point of the game, the point of the game is to be STYLISH. 

If it was a bleeding MMO and I gave a flying fuck about competing with other players by having bigger damage numbers I'd care but that's not the case. 

Numbers mean nothing in DMC. All that matters is how stylish you are and to some people like me efficiency and numbers while having a role in that still don't ultimately matter.  

Those stupid letters mean a great deal in DMC. If you want numbers there's plenty of games for that. DMC isn't about damage, it's about style and skill. You have no control over the numbers everything hits for what it hits for. It's not like you can cleverly allocate stat points to maximize your numbers.  

Granted this isn't exactly about damage in this case but the point is the only purpose they serve is to raise the letters. 

Why is this even an argument? 

An A is a 90-100% always. The letter and the number mean the same thing and so it also applies in DMC. I don't need to care about the numbers, the letters tell me that my numbers are perfectly fine. 

Also one other note, numbers are infinite and letters aren't. It's much simpler to grade in letters, a score of 175,000 could mean anything but an S is a common ranking for perfect. Naturally one should only care about the letters.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 31, 2014)

So is there still a thread going on here or are Fang and Raidou still jerking each other off here?

Raidou I'm fine with though, atleast I can understand what your saying. Fang on the other hand...


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Who the hell cares about stupid letters. Numbers is where it's at. I don't give a darn we both got SSS, if you've got X points and I got 15X points.
> 
> My point is, when we look at raw numbers, the common complaint about DmC that just mashing one combo nets you the same reward as varying it up is demolished.*
> 
> And if someone really ignores honest numbers in favour of arbitrary letter ranks put there to make you feel better about yourself, I have to question that person's skill and self-confidence.





This is ironic given the entire DMC series is about being stylish, creative, and capable of getting those score points to be graded on what you achieved in stringing together combos and damage totals against enemies and bosses. If you don't like this, don't play DMC games. 



> So is there still a thread going on here or are Fang and Raidou still jerking each other off here?



Shouldn't you be crying wolf when someone tells you their age and have another meltdown over some imaginary ill-conceived personal attack?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 31, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> So is there still a thread going on here or are Fang and Raidou still jerking each other off here?
> 
> Raidou I'm fine with though, atleast I can understand what your saying. Fang on the other hand...


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 31, 2014)

Fang said:


> Shouldn't you be crying wolf when someone tells you their age and have another meltdown over some imaginary ill-conceived personal attack?



Except you were the one having the meltdown....I really had nothing to do with the shitstorm you guys made that extended for a few pages.


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> *Except you were the one having the meltdown....I really had nothing to do with the shitstorm you guys made that extended for a few pages.*





What's it like being so delusional?

>my meltdown

Hilarious. Throwing a statement back at me really isn't a convincing form of defense here, godzilla kun.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 31, 2014)

Fang said:


> *What's it like being so delusional?*
> 
> >my meltdown
> 
> Hilarious. Throwing a statement back at me really isn't a convincing form of defense here, godzilla kun.



You tell me. Your the ones that extended it, made a thing out of it. The burden of guilt is on your head not mine.


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2014)

I had nothing to do with your mental break down at all in that thread, son or your clearly displayed inability to communicate with other human beings without inventing some kind of malicious attacks from nowhere on you. Such as the case with Nevermind politely telling you his age and you misreading everything after that while getting more and more defensive.

>you tell me

I don't think you know what delusion is, adding to the fact I had nothing to do with that and your tedious backpedaling trying to save face here after the incredibly bland and uninspired snip at me and Radiou. You aren't good at this and you aren't savvy enough to match wits here with me. But this seems pretty telling of the average DmC fan in a nutshell with you as the prototypical example.

Now tell me again about "my" delusions? Or are you done siderailing the thread?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 31, 2014)

Fang said:


> I had nothing to do with your mental break down at all in that thread, son or your clearly displayed inability to communicate with other human beings without inventing some kind of malicious attacks from nowhere on you. Such as the case with Nevermind politely telling you his age and you misreading everything after that while getting more and more defensive.
> 
> >you tell me
> 
> ...



I've heard better arguments from MVC guests 

1. I don't know what you think a mental breakdown means but I'll let you in on a secret, several people becoming spontaneously butthurt isn't an example of me having a breakdown

2. Atleast unlike you people can actually understand what I'm saying.

3. The fact that you don't even know what a backhanded response is doesn't surprise me


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2014)

>takes almost two hours to write a response that consists entirely of "no u"
>doesn't actually refute anything I said

Classic case of DmC making someone less intelligent then before they played it with this sort of blind delusional fanaticism with the made up phantom arguments about nothing trying to save face in the light of the constantly losing an internet argument when you could've shut up about it two or so hours ago..



And he's probably going to repeat this ad naseum to further run this thread into the side-reel.

Also sod it, negged.


----------



## God (Jan 31, 2014)

> DmC Dante above DMC2 and DMC4 Dante

why


----------



## Faelan (Jan 31, 2014)

I played this game for an hour and never got back to it....

and I doubt I will too.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 31, 2014)

Faelan said:


> I played this game for an hour and never got back to it....
> 
> and I doubt I will too.



Congratulations I envy you. 

I was not able to overcome my curiosity and because of it many cats died that day.


----------



## Faelan (Jan 31, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Congratulations I envy you.
> 
> I was not able to overcome my curiosity and because of it many cats died that day.



Those cats deserved better!


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 31, 2014)

Faelan said:


> Those cats deserved better!



Indeed.. 

They prayed for mercy but none was given that day


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 31, 2014)

If I had the power to delete trophies I would for this game.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 1, 2014)

Fang said:


> >*takes almost two hours to write a response that consists entirely of "no u"*
> >doesn't actually refute anything I said
> 
> Classic case of DmC making someone less intelligent then before they played it with this sort of blind delusional fanaticism with the made up phantom arguments about nothing trying to save face in the light of the constantly losing an internet argument when you could've shut up about it two or so hours ago..
> ...



I like how you're under the assumption that i spend my entire time on the computer. The fact that you don't know what hobbies are doesn't surprise me either.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't think fapping about counts as a hobby.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 1, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Why the fuck should I care about numbers? This isn't an RPG, when I hit the enemy the number doesn't pop up above their head. Know why? Because that's not the point of the game, the point of the game is to be STYLISH.
> 
> If it was a bleeding MMO and I gave a flying fuck about competing with other players by having bigger damage numbers I'd care but that's not the case.
> 
> ...


Except NT fucked up and ranks pretty much represents damage, if you want to know how stylish you were past easly-attainable SSS you look at numbers. It doesn't matter you have no control over stats, who the fuck brought this up? Oh yes, you, with that stupid MMO analogy. Let me tell you a secret. Every algorythm in software is, down at it's core, based on numbers, and nothing else.

But fine, repeat your one combo over and over, while I use every combo and weapon in the game one by one. You've got SSS, I've got SSS... doesn't matter I have ten times the points you have, we're equally stylish, RIGHT?!  and you call yourself a DMC player.

And how the fuck do you think ranks were calculated in previous DMCs? With ponies? Or rainbows? Fuck no. It's all numbers based, except DMCs had different algorythms and different ranks spread. DmC just doesn't do that stuff under the hood, so we can see in detail how well or bad are we doing. 


Kyokkai said:


> An A is a 90-100% always. *The letter and the number mean the same thing* and so it also applies in DMC. I don't need to care about the numbers, the letters tell me that my numbers are perfectly fine.


Fuck you couldn't be more wrong. Ladies and gentlemen, this is why European elementry school gradates are better at math than Americans 

First of all, a letter could mean any number in any range. Second of all, if A is 100%, that means S-SSS don't exist. Which isn't true. There is no such thing as >100% in efficiency and range. For example, If A is 100% of energy capacity, and then you sudddenly get X, which is 200%, it only means you were stupid for thinking A was 100% while it was really only 50%. Catch my drift? I thought not.

Third of all, I forgot what I was going to write here.


Kyokkai said:


> Also one other note, numbers are infinite and letters aren't. It's much simpler to grade in letters, a score of 175,000 could mean anything but an S is a common ranking for perfect. Naturally one should only care about the letters.


Because a score of 15k and a score of 175 totally are equal. Like, totally. Since they are both SSS. Like yeah.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> I don't think fapping about counts as a hobby.


Are you 10?

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Are you 10?
> 
> //HbS


Does that make me Shakespearean if I am?


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Except NT fucked up and ranks pretty much represents damage, if you want to know how stylish you were past easly-attainable SSS you look at numbers. It doesn't matter you have no control over stats, who the fuck brought this up? Oh yes, you, with that stupid MMO analogy. Let me tell you a secret. Every algorythm in software is, down at it's core, based on numbers, and nothing else.
> 
> But fine, repeat your one combo over and over, while I use every combo and weapon in the game one by one. You've got SSS, I've got SSS... doesn't matter I have ten times the points you have, we're equally stylish, RIGHT?!  and you call yourself a DMC player.
> 
> ...


----------



## Syko (Feb 1, 2014)

Ohh The world kun...


THE WORLD IS MINE


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I don't think fapping about counts as a hobby.



It should


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> It should



Ha. 
At least a more proper response than HBS could ever give.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 1, 2014)

DmC can be alright/ fun even if you mod in the systems that should be there. in, you change the characters, the ingame models,and the characters


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 1, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Except NT fucked up and ranks pretty much represents damage, if you want to know how stylish you were past easly-attainable SSS you look at numbers. It doesn't matter you have no control over stats, who the fuck brought this up? Oh yes, you, with that stupid MMO analogy. Let me tell you a secret. Every algorythm in software is, down at it's core, based on numbers, and nothing else.
> 
> But fine, repeat your one combo over and over, while I use every combo and weapon in the game one by one. You've got SSS, I've got SSS... doesn't matter I have ten times the points you have, we're equally stylish, RIGHT?!  and you call yourself a DMC player.
> 
> ...


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2014)

This thread is pure comedy gold.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 1, 2014)

I guess this is how being illiterate feels like 

//HbS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 1, 2014)

^Again, if you ignored what I just said a few pages back, they've all discussed this to death 5(?) DmC threads back. We're just using this thread for entertainment purposes and you're continually necroing the already debated issues.

And with that, adios.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 1, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> ^Again, if you ignored what I just said a few pages back, they've all discussed this to death 5(?) DmC threads back. We're just using this thread for entertainment purposes and you're continually necroing the already debated issues.
> 
> And with that, adios.


I've only just now played DMC3, DMC4, and DmC, sorry, I've had better things to do and better games to play. Oh I'm so sorry my gaming isn't synchronized with yours  it's weird so many of you here are synced up, I thought only periods sync when ladies get together

If you are tired of discussion, get the fuck out, instead of trashing the forum with shit.

Oh, and from what I see, your "discussion" was just "lol Donte Vorgil suck; shit >>>>> DmC" in a form of mutual masturbation circle. That's not a discussion, that's preaching to choir.

//HbS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 1, 2014)

omfg you're hilarious dude


----------



## Gino (Feb 1, 2014)

Comes  back and most of you are still ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) nice........


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> I like how you're under the assumption that i spend my entire time on the computer. The fact that you don't know what hobbies are doesn't surprise me either.



All I'm seeing here is "blub blub gotta get the last word in", Donte style.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 1, 2014)

The gift that keeps on givin'


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 1, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Except NT fucked up and ranks pretty much represents damage, if you want to know how stylish you were past easly-attainable SSS you look at numbers. It doesn't matter you have no control over stats, who the fuck brought this up? Oh yes, you, with that stupid MMO analogy. Let me tell you a secret. Every algorythm in software is, down at it's core, based on numbers, and nothing else.
> 
> But fine, repeat your one combo over and over, while I use every combo and weapon in the game one by one. You've got SSS, I've got SSS... doesn't matter I have ten times the points you have, we're equally stylish, RIGHT?!  and you call yourself a DMC player.
> 
> And how the fuck do you think ranks were calculated in previous DMCs? With ponies? Or rainbows? Fuck no. It's all numbers based, except DMCs had different algorythms and different ranks spread. DmC just doesn't do that stuff under the hood, so we can see in detail how well or bad are we doing.



I seem to have touched a nerve and brought out an ugly side of you. The point is the ranking at the end of the mission is SSS and nothing less. I'm afraid that's all that matters in the end, when the lackluster DmC is the subject then NO it doesn't matter exactly how stylish because you get an SSS no matter what you do. So it's telling me that I don't NEED to try to get an SSS. 

I think you missed the point of my post back there entirely.



Hunted by sister said:


> Fuck you couldn't be more wrong. Ladies and gentlemen, this is why European elementry school gradates are better at math than Americans
> 
> First of all, a letter could mean any number in any range. Second of all, if A is 100%, that means S-SSS don't exist. Which isn't true. There is no such thing as >100% in efficiency and range. For example, If A is 100% of energy capacity, and then you sudddenly get X, which is 200%, it only means you were stupid for thinking A was 100% while it was really only 50%. Catch my drift? I thought not.
> 
> Third of all, I forgot what I was going to write here.



Oh look an insult to Americans that's pathetic and low. You know nothing of me I wasn't even born in North America.   

The range doesn't matter here. An SSS in DmC is an SSS on the mission completion screen. The whole point of my post was to point out it takes 0 effort, why the hell SHOULD I try my best if I don't have to? You get it? I'm pointing out a game flaw here. The rankings are superfluous a monkey could get an SSS and it doesn't matter if it's a 100k SSS or a 200k SSS the monkey still got a perfect ranking anyways. In DMC there's no getting an SSS without conscious effort PERIOD. Do you understand the point yet? 

I hope you have the proper amount of character to take back your ugly and unnecessary insult to Americans. It's pitiful really and I honestly thought you above it, you greatly disappoint me HBS. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Because a score of 15k and a score of 175 totally are equal. Like, totally. Since they are both SSS. Like yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> //HbS



As I said already it was to point out the worthlessness of scores in DmC why the fuck is a 15k even an SSS? It shouldn't be it shouldn't take 0 effort to reach SSS. Has that point been received?  

I really am disappointed I thought you were better than to resort to petty insults. Cursing in a post to emphasize a point is one thing but a direct insult crosses the line. I'm Venezuelan btw. I have however spent most of my life in America and there was no reason for you to insult it.  

If you want to insult someone have the balls to do it directly don't generalize a whole group of people.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 1, 2014)

>playing DmC like some sort of arcade shoot em up for the top score

I didn't know playing a Devil May Cry-ish game is the same as playing Touhou. The only difference in comparison is that you ACTUALLY have to try in those game.

DmC?

>DEMON DODGE 
> Slash Slash + Devil Stance into Trinity Smash 
> ???
>TRIPLE SSS

Spam some more. Congratulations, you got a million points in SSS for spamming the same power move like a cunt for MAXSHIMUM POINTS. EFFORT.

BUT WAIT, RESULTS DON'T TALLY UP POINTS, BUT GRADES.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 1, 2014)

Fang said:


> All I'm seeing here is "blub blub gotta get the last word in", Donte style.



which is exactly what you're doing....the difference? I'm in no hurry. Also new Donte wasn't really the type to give a crap about getting the last word in.


----------



## Gino (Feb 1, 2014)

Okay MGR is more DMC than Dmc man this give is awesome.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 1, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> which is exactly what you're doing....the difference? I'm in no hurry. Also new Donte wasn't really the type to give a crap about getting the last word in.



>Punches club bouncer and writes fuck you on clipboard=last word 

>Says you're all mixed up to Succubus at the end of the fight=last word 

I'm not even going to continue he practically gets the last word in in every fight save for the Vergil fight. I'm exaggerating but only a little. He gets a comment in at the end almost every time.  

He's most definitely the type that gives a crap about getting the last word in.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> which is exactly what you're doing....the difference? I'm in no hurry. Also new Donte wasn't really the type to give a crap about getting the last word in.



Repeating yourself ad naseum isn't working.


----------



## God (Feb 2, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> >Punches club bouncer and writes fuck you on clipboard=last word
> 
> >Says you're all mixed up to Succubus at the end of the fight=last word
> 
> ...



hahaha i totally forgot about this
THEY ACTUALLY HAD A *CLUB* STAGE

my god, is it even POSSIBLE to try harder than that


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

The best part, he clearly went to that club constantly.
There was no reason for the bouncer to do anything but wave him in.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> >Punches club bouncer and writes fuck you on clipboard=last word
> 
> >Says you're all mixed up to Succubus at the end of the fight=last word
> 
> ...




Something you could literally say about originally Dante anyway...and he isn't doing it for the purpose of giving the last word in.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> The best part, he clearly went to that club constantly.
> There was no reason for the bouncer to do anything but wave him in.



Maybe the bouncer is just an asshole....bouncers do tend to be assholes sometimes.


----------



## Gino (Feb 2, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Something you could literally say about originally Dante anyway...and he isn't doing it for the purpose of giving the last word in.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the bouncer is just an asshole....bouncers do tend to be assholes sometimes.



You seem to like both dantes I respect you more than the average DmC fan.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Maybe the bouncer is just an asshole....bouncers do tend to be assholes sometimes.



A CLEAR regular.
Having threesomes with strippers kind of regular


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

but muhhhhh edge needs some sharp corners and edginessssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 2, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Something you could literally say about originally Dante anyway...and he isn't doing it for the purpose of giving the last word in.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the bouncer is just an asshole....bouncers do tend to be assholes sometimes.



Oh but original Dante is doing it to get the last word in? 

Do tell me why new Dante is doing it then and do tell me why old Dante can't do it without it being a "trying to get the last word in" instance. 

The bouncer doesn't make a lot of sense, Mundus knows about Dante why did he even let him in the club in the first place? Second if he let him in the club before why would he tell the bouncer to restrict access to Dante now? 

Don't even bother trying to tell me it's cause he wanted to protect that saggy whore of his, otherwise he wouldn't have left a simple human being as the only thing between Dante and the aforementioned saggy whore.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Oh but original Dante is doing it to get the last word in?
> 
> Do tell me why new Dante is doing it then and do tell me why old Dante can't do it without it being a "trying to get the last word in" instance.
> 
> ...


Don't forget about letting Donte live right after ripping his mother's heart out.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> *Oh but original Dante is doing it to get the last word in? *
> 
> Do tell me why new Dante is doing it then and do tell me why old Dante can't do it without it being a "trying to get the last word in" instance.
> 
> ...



I don't recall saying that at all 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> A CLEAR regular.
> Having threesomes with strippers kind of regular



Again multiple reasons for this, it could've just been a new bouncer, it could even be a different club.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Don't forget about letting Donte live right after ripping his mother's heart out.



That isn't so much a plot hole so much as it is just Mundus being a cocky asshole, he likely was under the assumption his army could handle a child.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2014)

I guess one good thing I can say about this game is that the soundtrack is bawse.

[YOUTUBE]bIKoJt6j-xY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2014)

Even the soundtrack was at best tolerable.


----------



## Gino (Feb 2, 2014)

Esura said:


> I guess one good thing I can say about this game is that the soundtrack is bawse.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> I don't recall saying that at all
> 
> 
> 
> Again multiple reasons for this, it could've just been a new bouncer, it could even be a different club.



Stripper calls him by name once he arrives.



> That isn't so much a plot hole so much as it is just Mundus being a cocky asshole, he likely was under the assumption his army could handle a child.


 It's a plothole.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 2, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> I seem to have touched a nerve and brought out an ugly side of you.


Yeah, since in comparison to your previous (intelligent and reasonable) posts, that one post was really fucking stupid. Even compared to mine. In fact, it was more cringeworthy than that stupid sex scene in DmC. And I have a low tolerance level for bullshit. That wasn't triggered by DmC, but was triggered here. Think about it.


Kyokkai said:


> The point is the ranking at the end of the mission is SSS and nothing less. I'm afraid that's all that matters in the end, when the lackluster DmC is the subject then NO it doesn't matter exactly how stylish because you get an SSS no matter what you do. So it's telling me that I don't NEED to try to get an SSS.
> 
> I think you missed the point of my post back there entirely.
> 
> ...


I understand your point completly. I understood it the first time. What I'm saying is that this is a very stupid way of thinking and I reject it. 

Yes, NT fucked up the algorythm (and ranges) and getting SSS is easy. However, we still have another, legit and accurate way of measuring style. Letters, numbers, they're both arbitrary ways of expressing a value. Except the former is fucking broken.

But I guess some people choose to stick to the broken shit, even when offered with a working solution, because the other way isn't simplefied, flashy as fuck, easy to read and announced in a badass voice. 

PS: I couldn't care less about overall mission score. It's stupidly broken. Getting all secrets gives you SSS. What a joke.


Kyokkai said:


> Oh look an insult to Americans that's pathetic and low. You know nothing of me I wasn't even born in North America.
> 
> I hope you have the proper amount of character to take back your ugly and unnecessary insult to Americans. It's pitiful really and I honestly thought you above it, you greatly disappoint me HBS.
> 
> ...


Oh really. Insults. Studies were done, mate. Average USA intelligence is below average European, and in comparison, USA educational system is horrible. This isn't my opinion, this is a scientific conclusion of many unrelated people who reserach this crap for living. There is nothing to take back.


Kyokkai said:


> He's most definitely the type that gives a crap about getting the last word in.


He's no different from the old Dante in that regard.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >playing DmC like some sort of arcade shoot em up for the top score


D-SSS score, number score, what's the fucking difference? It's the same shit, except numbers are more accurate.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Spam some more. Congratulations, you got a million points in SSS for spamming the same power move like a cunt for MAXSHIMUM POINTS. EFFORT.
> 
> BUT WAIT, RESULTS DON'T TALLY UP POINTS, BUT GRADES.


Grades are made up from points. And I guess you missed the part where repeating one power combo nets you much less points than playing ... you know... like you would in a Devil May Cry game?

//HbS


----------



## Gino (Feb 2, 2014)

LOL I may not be patriotic but insulting an entire cooperationCountry is not the way to go about an argument about a video game.


----------



## Syko (Feb 2, 2014)

Sup ?


----------



## Syko (Feb 2, 2014)

Sup ? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZUN89RaP60[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 2, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Oh really. Insults. Studies were done, mate. Average USA intelligence is below average European, and in comparison, USA educational system is horrible. This isn't my opinion, this is a scientific conclusion of many unrelated people who reserach this crap for living. There is nothing to take back.



Jesus Christ. Chill the fuck down, man. I though you were the level headed dude in all this.

You're not convincing anyone and we're not convincing you. Do what I did and fucking leave the issue be. There only so much fucking pointless back and forth a guy can take.


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Oh really. Insults. Studies were done, mate. Average USA intelligence is below average European, and in comparison, USA educational system is horrible. This isn't my opinion, this is a scientific conclusion of many unrelated people who reserach this crap for living. There is nothing to take back.
> 
> He's no different from the old Dante in that regard.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 2, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus Christ. Chill the fuck down, man. I though you were the level headed dude in all this.


Sorry. Busy weekend. Can't take time to write normally

//HbS


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 2, 2014)

Completed it and it wasn't that bad. Not best game out for this series.

True Dante > little fake Dante kid, for sure.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, since in comparison to your previous (intelligent and reasonable) posts, that one post was really fucking stupid. Even compared to mine. In fact, it was more cringeworthy than that stupid sex scene in DmC. And I have a low tolerance level for bullshit. That wasn't triggered by DmC, but was triggered here. Think about it.
> 
> I understand your point completly. I understood it the first time. What I'm saying is that this is a very stupid way of thinking and I reject it.
> 
> ...





Are you normally *this* incompetent or are you just fucking with us?


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Stripper calls him by name once he arrives.
> 
> It's a plothole.



1. Well she DID have rough sex with him once, doesn't mean he's a regular.

2. No? No.



@Fang, Don't bother trolling leave it to professional trolls like Raidou


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Completed it and it wasn't that bad. Not best game out for this series.
> 
> True Dante > little fake Dante kid, for sure.



Leave Nero/Generic Johny Yong Bosch character out of this


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> 1. Well she DID have rough sex with him once, doesn't mean he's a regular.
> 
> 2. No? No.



1. What.

2. He's right there. He has no reason to NOT kill him when he's RIGHT there.


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> @Fang, Don't bother trolling leave it to professional trolls like Raidou



>professional trolls
>this is the best he came come up with after getting verbally waterboarded all day yesterday

Classic DmC fan, right up there with HbS nonsensical tangent about American intelligence and education. Ladies and gentlemen, the future of DMC fandom.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 2, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> -snip-



You know what? I'm going to to walk away after this. 

I have no respect for someone who needlessly insults a country (one that I wasn't even born in mind you) just through the course of a debate on a game. 

Here's a very simple fact. 

1,000,000 is a random number and it's amount varies depending on what you're talking about or in the case of money what type of money it is. 

If there were no letters in DmC a score of 175,000 would mean utter shit because there's nothing to compare it to, congratulations here's an arbitrary number with nothing to compare it to in order to show it's actual value. 

Oh wait... There is something in DmC that gives the numbers value. THE LETTERS. 

I'm done now.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 2, 2014)

This thread

This fucking thread


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> 1. Well she DID have rough sex with him once, doesn't mean he's a regular.
> 
> 2. No? No.
> 
> ...





This is like the weirdest case of situational dicksucking to get out of Fang's heels.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 1. What.
> 
> 2. He's right there. He has no reason to NOT kill him when he's RIGHT there.



1. Pretty self-explanatory 

2. We don't know Mundus saw him for all we know Dante was hiding in the closet or some shit

 @Fang's butthurt. Your the Meg Griffin of OBD admit it


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2014)

>cancerdome tier smilies
>Dane Cook tier retort

-9/10

Don't past go.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >cancerdome tier smilies
> >Dane Cook tier retort
> 
> -9/10
> ...



Raidou you're reaching there buddy your lucky I even find your existence worth responding to.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Raidou you're reaching there buddy your lucky I even find your existence worth responding to.



godzillafan

You get bitchy over people telling you their birthday dates as the god honest truth and flail more than a fish.

Attempting a "not even under my radar" retort ain't exactly winning you anything here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> 1. Pretty self-explanatory
> 
> 2. We don't know Mundus saw him for all we know Dante was hiding in the closet or some shit



1. I'm sorry, but what.

2.


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> 1. Pretty self-explanatory
> 
> 2. We don't know Mundus saw him for all we know Dante was hiding in the closet or some shit
> 
> @Fang's butthurt. Your the Meg a Griffin of OBD admit it


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> godzillafan
> 
> You get bitchy over people telling you their birthday dates as the god honest truth and flail more than a fish.
> 
> Attempting a "not even under my radar" retort ain't exactly winning you anything here.



Again he did it in a back-handed way, and When did I get bitchy? You guys were the ones that flamed the thread.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 2, 2014)

Pictured here, Godzillafan vs Fang/Raidou


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> godzillafan
> 
> You get bitchy over people telling you their birthday dates as the god honest truth and flail more than a fish.
> 
> Attempting a "not even under my radar" retort ain't exactly winning you anything here.



And for those just joining us, this legit did happen.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2014)

And that's it on that note.

Tune in next time on HbS still stone walling the same shot down arguments.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 1. I'm sorry, but what.
> 
> 2.



SO he _was_ hiding then? cool then its not a plothole.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Pictured here, Godzillafan vs Fang/Raidou



I'd assume it would look more like this



Raidou "you have a legitmate argument!? I'll show you I'll double post unnecessarily and bring a link of a thread I also flamed in"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> SO he _was_ hiding then? cool then its not a plothole.


[YOUTUBE]Z9X1Ta1jN8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Feb 2, 2014)

So I have a question
Did the new DmC kill the franchise entirely or is there gonna be a better DMC at some point.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 2, 2014)

It most likely killed the franchise as a whole, since the sales were godawful.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2014)

Considering who owns DMC.

I wouldn't hold my breath on the next installment.

Unless you want an IOS sequel like Breath of Fire VI.


----------



## Gino (Feb 2, 2014)

Maaaan What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

Im The Evil Mastermind said:


> So I have a question
> Did the new DmC kill the franchise entirely or is there gonna be a better DMC at some point.



Unfortunately DMC fans aren't as tolerant about reboots as Godzilla fans are and they even got a decent reboot smh. 

....and here come the butthurt comments.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

Gino said:


> Maaaan What the fuck is going on?



godzillafan has no damn eyes in his head


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Unfortunately DMC fans aren't as tolerant about *American reboots* as Godzilla fans are and they even got a decent reboot smh.
> 
> ....and here come the butthurt comments.



 Ninja Theory is from England ya putz


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Z9X1Ta1jN8E[/YOUTUBE]



I see a very low-def picture that appears to have Dante hiding in the background.


----------



## Gino (Feb 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> godzillafan has no damn eyes in his head


Is that fan art or an real person?

Yeah just caught up reading the current situation I'm surprised it took this long for peeps in this thread to realize it useless arguing with HBS about DMC ........like at all.


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2014)

Im The Evil Mastermind said:


> So I have a question
> Did the new DmC kill the franchise entirely or is there gonna be a better DMC at some point.



It was shit, chances are DMC will get canned just like what happened with Onimusha.


----------



## Gino (Feb 2, 2014)

There will be another DMC.............or another DmC


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> I'd assume it would look more like this
> 
> 
> 
> Raidou "you have a legitmate argument!? I'll show you I'll double post unnecessarily and bring a link of a thread I also flamed in"



>throws a tantrum and has no thick skin when someone tells them their age is on their profile
>proceeds to continually bitch at the hivemind while forcing the situation to snowball even worse already becoming a pariah in another section here
>doesn't actually know flaming is
>declares arbitrarily how he keeps "winning"

Keep throwing out those buzzwords, your futility at trying to save face is really really adorable in the worst possible way.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Ninja Theory is from England ya putz



Except its rebooted to take place in America, withe english voice actors sounding like americans.

you cherry picking here buddy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

Gino said:


> Is that fan art or an real person?



Dandy Elegance is a real person. 
But yeah it's Slayer.
[YOUTUBE]2Ynbk_7WPV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2014)

England and America are the same now?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Except its rebooted to take place in America, withe english voice actors sounding like americans.
> 
> you cherry picking here buddy.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

Fang said:


> >throws a tantrum and has no thick skin when someone tells them their age is on their profile
> >proceeds to continually bitch at the hivemind while forcing the situation to snowball even worse already becoming a pariah in another section here
> >doesn't actually know flaming is
> >declares arbitrarily how he keeps "winning"
> ...



1. I never bitched about it,I just told Nvm that he didn't have to throw a back-handed response back at my face like he's been doing ever since I joined.

2. You're the ones that made it snowball, you and Raidou brought it up here not me.

3. Unlike you I actually know what the words I'm using mean. I never said "I was winning" now you're just making shit up. This is like...below MVC guest tier level argument right here


----------



## Gino (Feb 2, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Except its rebooted to take place in America, withe english voice actors sounding like americans.
> 
> you cherry picking here buddy.






Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dandy Elegance is a real person.
> But yeah it's Slayer.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Feb 2, 2014)

That's a bummer.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

Fang said:


> England and America are the same now?




Again never said that you're twisting my words around which is apparently your only way of arguing, why don't you sip some warm milk and go to bed its getting late.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2014)

I've seen some retarded arguments (and dear god I have). But holy shit what in the fuck did I just read?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 2, 2014)

This is what playing DmC does to people, Raidou. You're witnessing a Stage 5 case.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Again never said that you're twisting my words around which is apparently your only way of arguing, why don't you sip some warm milk and go to bed its getting late.



Oh.my.god. 

It's like DarkSydePhil in the flesh.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> This is what playing DmC does to people, Raidou. You're witnessing a Stage 5 case.



Aren't you the same guy who follows me to every thread I am and necro me literally for no reason? Yeah its you.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 2, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Aren't you the same guy who follows me to every thread I am and necro me literally for no reason? Yeah its you.


>Dat Persecution Complex, Son


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> >Dat Persecution Complex, Son



The first neg you ever gave me, you told me to go kill myself....after that you literally kept following me around and repeating the process.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 2, 2014)

Abstract level Stalking.

Abstract Necros 

Mirage needs to get on my level


----------



## Qinglong (Feb 2, 2014)

Necroing without Necroing

abstract level posting raidou


----------



## Gino (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2014)

And do you mean *neg* instead of necroing?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2014)

The only thing that makes whole thing "on topic" is the shear example of the average DmC fan at work.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 2, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> The first necro you ever gave me, you told me to go kill myself....after that you literally kept following me around and repeating the process.



Wow Rob

Hurting his feelings until he kills himself JUST TO BRING HIM BACK AGAIN

You monster

Just let him die already


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 2, 2014)

A wizard's work is never done, Mt.Fujihime. You're a prime example, after all.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The only thing that makes whole thing "on topic" is the shear example of the average DmC fan at work.



If I was the average DmC fan I would be talking shit about Classic Dante. Not to mention you're also the one dragging this out so your in no position to be pointing fingers.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 2, 2014)

It was me all along, GodzillaFan. It was me in the introduction thread.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Wow Rob
> 
> Hurting his feelings until he kills himself JUST TO BRING HIM BACK AGAIN
> 
> ...




Obviously I meant negging...


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 2, 2014)

I told everyone to gang up on you in that thread, Godzilla-koon. It was all part of my plan.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> not to mention you being permabanned from the OBD, which is completely unfortunate btw
> 
> what was the topic again?



Nevermind's birthday


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Nevermind's birthday



wait whose?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Nevermind's birthday





godzillafan430 said:


> wait whose?


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

This is fun.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 2, 2014)

Raidou can't even process anything anymore. All according to plan


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 2, 2014)

Die Already, Im sick of you.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Die Already, Im sick of you.


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 3, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Here's a very simple fact.
> 
> 1,000,000 is a random number and it's amount varies depending on what you're talking about or in the case of money what type of money it is.
> 
> ...


Want a simple fact? Letters are way more arbitrary and are just taken out of an ass. Also, inaccurate as fuck, as opposed to numbers they're based off...

But fine, keep complaining abour how shit is broken (that it is broken) and ignore a working alternative because it's too hard...

PS: It's the numbers that represent value. Letters represent sounds (more or less). 


GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Raidou can't even process anything anymore. All according to plan


Well that was easy.


godzillafan430 said:


> If I was the average DmC fan I would be talking shit about Classic Dante.




//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 3, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Want a simple fact? Letters are way more arbitrary and are just taken out of an ass. Also, inaccurate as fuck, as opposed to numbers they're based off...
> 
> But fine, keep complaining abour how shit is broken (that it is broken) and ignore a working alternative because it's too hard...
> 
> ...



Well against my own word I suppose I'm not done. 

Really HBS? C'mon just google S rank. What are the top Ninjutsu in Naruto ranked? S rank. What's the best mission grade you can get in Phantasy Star Universe? S rank. 

There's nothing arbitrary about S rank. S rank is commonly known as the top rank in most everything. I never said they were more accurate I have no idea why you keep harping on about that. 

It's not too hard for me, there you go indirectly and pompously insulting my intelligence again.  

The whole system is broken when SSS rank can be achieved with a single Trinity Smash and a max score can then be easily achieved by doing nothing but pressing different buttons. 

It's not conscious effort, anybody can get a maximum score in DmC by not getting hit (pathetically easy especially with manipulation of off screen enemies) and by simply using a different weapon finisher/hit every few combos. Any gamer will automatically do this, especially a veteran DMC gamer it's second nature to us already. It doesn't require thought.  

Numbers represent values, in the real world you do remember we're talking about a game right? a GAME.  

The only thing the numbers represent is just how high the score is but again what's the point if SSS is an SSS at mission clear and what's the point when you can easily with no effort or thought get a maximum SSS score anyways?  

The numbers don't matter because the letters don't matter. The numbers don't work so the letters don't work. 

Also there's such a thing as context in which certain variable no longer represent their default meaning. The letter rankings are such a case. You act like you're far beyond me in intelligence so why is that so difficult to grasp? They don't represent sounds just like an A on an essay you wrote for class doesn't represent a sound. 

175,000 who cares when you can achieve it with one move? 600,000 who cares when you can achieve it with just the simplest mixing up of combos? It seriously doesn't take any effort to NOT use Rebellion for every hit.  

The point boils down to this. It's all pointless because a 5 year old autistic child could achieve an SSS rank with no trouble.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 3, 2014)

Style ranks never really mattered much to me anyway tbh. The point of making the styles easier was to bring in people unfamiliar with the franchise in.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Want a simple fact? Letters are way more arbitrary and are just taken out of an ass. Also, inaccurate as fuck, as opposed to numbers they're based off...
> 
> But fine, keep complaining abour how shit is broken (that it is broken) and ignore a working alternative because it's too hard...
> 
> ...


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 3, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Style ranks never really mattered much to me anyway tbh.* The point of making the styles easier was to bring in people unfamiliar with the franchise in*.



And look how great DmC sales are due to this awesome idea of causalizing everthing


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 3, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Style ranks never really mattered much to me anyway tbh. The point of making the styles easier was to bring in people unfamiliar with the franchise in.



That's why the point I'm making has an impact here. 

What's the point of them now? 

What's the point of them to people who didn't even care about them in the first place and newbies when they make it so pathetically easy? 

Getting an SSS in DmC is as easy as stacking a lightweight paperback book onto another lightweight paperback book. 

Which regardless of whether it mattered to people in the first games it was still a massive part of the game and pretty much laid the basis for gameplay and it even served purposes such as unlocking extra things as well. 

You ruin DMC if you remove it and you ruin it if you over simplify it which DmC did, now it's just pointless. All of it is just pointless.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2014)

Mastering styles and being "stylish" was also the sure fire way of not getting raped in modes like Dante Must Die.

Because mastering your bag of goodies is a testament of your skills and also how you handle mooks at their best.

Like try to fight Vergil in vanilla DMC3 on DMD during the second fight without mastering the game. I dare you.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2014)

Every time I see a new post in this thread from my CP,I honestly come in hoping its news of a new release coming up soon. 
Not that I mind the current topic of discussion though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 4, 2014)

Kyokkai, long story short. You're saying ranking algorythm in DmC is broken, I'm saying the same thing. I'm saying there is another way to measure your style, you're ignoring it.

You guys keep forgetting that the letter rankings you wank over so much are just a fancy way of representing the numbers and math done in the algorythm. Except it's inaccurate and broken, as opposed to the numbers. Sorry, I'm a programmer, I have a tendency to go for the more trustworthy raw data.

And who gives a fuck about a final mission score when you get an SSS from getting all the collectibles. Stop bringing that up, it's stupid.

PS: Letter ranks aren't arbitrary? Well I guess nobody made them up, then, and Universe was created with S-rank ninjutsu from Naruto included at the very beginning 
PS2: how nice of you to have strong feelings about me insulting someone (with facts, nevertheless)... oh wait, you ignored much worse shit thrown at me for like 20 pages. What does that tell us?

//HbS


----------



## teddy (Feb 4, 2014)

Fighting for nu dmc to the bitter end. christ


----------



## Syko (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 4, 2014)

? said:


> Fighting for nu dmc to the bitter end. christ


Nah, I am not the person to fill it's dark code with light :S I liked DMC4 more. Kind of. Except that stupid boss recycling and KYYYRRRIIEEEEEEEEEE. Hell, if the PC port wasn't so unbelievably shitty and the game wasn't so technologicly old, I'd probably like DMC3 over DmC as well.

//HbS


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2014)

So does this mean we speculate on DmC2 now? Yay


----------



## Fang (Feb 4, 2014)

We speculate how Capcom will toss it into the trash bin


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 4, 2014)

Possibly, the sales were bad. Half of what they expected, and only a bit over half of DMC4 sales... 

However DmC2 is more likely that DMC5, but even then it'll be a low priority game.  

//HbS


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2014)

Well...they can pull of ingenuity like sf2..


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 4, 2014)

Death Certificate said:


> And look how great DmC sales are due to this awesome idea of causalizing everthing



Except the sales weren't bad because of that. The sales were bad because hardcore DMC fans hated the fact that Dante has black hair and were making petitions to remove the game from the shelves....before it was even released.



? said:


> Fighting for nu dmc to the bitter end. christ



There's nothing wrong with defending a game you feel is getting too much criticism, besides if we all had the same a opinion the human race would be pretty boring.


----------



## Gino (Feb 4, 2014)

Badassmuthafucker.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 4, 2014)

Gino said:


> Badassmuthafucker.



I hate the way they killed him off though....he literally just explodes with nostalgia.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 4, 2014)

Dat Vergil swag.


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> I hate the way they killed him off though....he literally just explodes with nostalgia.





Me and many other peeps don't think he's necessarily dead anything can happen.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Except the sales weren't bad because of that. The sales were bad because hardcore DMC fans hated the fact that Dante has black hair and were making petitions to remove the game from the shelves....before it was even released.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with defending a game you feel is getting too much criticism, besides if we all had the same a opinion the human race would be pretty boring.



The game sold poorly because the game was as shit as it looked. If they produced a quality game, people would have been able to look past trying to pander to the little shits who _no one seems to get_.

It pleased me to see the game sell poorly. It represented the consumers showing their collective middle fingers to a company that- I don't even know how to their describe their actions. Stupid on so many levels.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 5, 2014)

Money talks
Bullshit walks


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> I hate the way they killed him off though....he literally just explodes with nostalgia.



They actually did it pretty well I thought. I have to wonder if its people's love of Vergil from DMC3 that's retroactively ruining that scene for them.



Gino said:


> Me and many other peeps don't think he's necessarily dead anything can happen.



Yeah, I've used to see weird ass theories for the longest over at devilmaycry.org years ago.

There really isn't any logical way to bring him back without coming off to be a bit forced/cheesy/hella fanservicey to appeal to the DMC3 Vergil fanbase. If we do get a DMC5, which I doubt will happen cause Capcom is on mobile kool-aid right now, they should make Vergil an unlockable character you'd have to unlock by beating Dante Must Die mode. No special story significance.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 5, 2014)

that suit man, vergil's got class.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2014)

Brings a whole new meaning to 'the devil wears prada'.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> The game sold poorly because the game was as shit as it looked. If they produced a quality game, people would have been able to look past trying to pander to the little shits who _no one seems to get_.
> 
> It pleased me to see the game sell poorly. It represented the consumers showing their collective middle fingers to a company that- I don't even know how to their describe their actions. Stupid on so many levels.



Except reception for the most part wasn't negative at all, the only people who i've heard actually dislike the game are hardcore fans relying their entire arguments on nitpicks and basically just saying "Classic Dante>>>New Dante therefore the game sucks"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

Revisionist history.


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

vs


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

> "DmC is a brilliant title as it shows us how willing Video game journalists are to prostitute themselves for ad revenue, merchandise and review copies of games. Anyone who played one level would recognize the now crippled game play is a massive drop in quality from previous titles. From the way enemies take a minimum of 5 seconds to attack to the boss banter being things like **** you" and " no **** you". The Plot is your typical masturbatory tale of how corporations are bad and evil with edgy little twists like the murdering of unborn children and brothers debating the length of their **** With all of the above in mind It seem ninja theory are the hero's we truly need to drag unscrupulous game journalists into the spot light and hopefully discover how they justify misleading and lying to consumers with claims that games such as DmC is anything near good.
> 
> I give this game a 10/10 for the valuable service it provides. Oh metcritic users here's a fun game, view the other reviews of anyone who gave this a 10/10 cause they sure love ninja theory games and that's about it.


[YOUTUBE]Q9joOlIkf6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Except reception for the most part wasn't negative at all, the only people who i've heard actually dislike the game are hardcore fans relying their entire arguments on nitpicks and basically just saying "Classic Dante>>>New Dante therefore the game sucks"



I think this topic can turn around right and proper if DmC fans stop trying to reduce opposition to one liners. Arguments has never been "Classic Dante >>> New Dante therefore the game sucks" or "Dante's hair color" or any other misleading one liner and it's almost disrespectful to keep assuming as such.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 5, 2014)

Fang said:


> vs


Hah, user reviews. Take a look at the negative ones. Almost all of them are new accounts with 1 review on them. Or few reviews... of DmC across platforms. Basicly, haters. And then there's one guy who gives everyone <4, Mass Effect 2 got 0 from him 

I bet you made a couple of 0's in there as well.

On the other hand, Sterling is a legit veteran. He judges the game by it's own merits, though I disagree with a score that high. He ignores the flaws too much.


godzillafan430 said:


> Except the sales weren't bad because of that. The sales were bad because hardcore DMC fans hated the fact that Dante has black hair and were making petitions to remove the game from the shelves....before it was even released.





Gunners said:


> The game sold poorly because the game was as shit as it looked. If they produced a quality game, people would have been able to look past trying to pander to the little shits who _no one seems to get_.
> 
> It pleased me to see the game sell poorly. It represented the consumers showing their collective middle fingers to a company that- I don't even know how to their describe their actions. Stupid on so many levels.


It doesn't work like that, no. While it doesn't exactly work like that, yes, the sales were really hurt by aggressive de-hype of haters, who back then, had nothing else to judge but Dante's looks. 

The real and main reason why the game sold badly is... that there is no market for a DMC game. The hardcore DMC fanbase is very small, and most of these people mindlessly clock hundreds of hours into a 20-hour long game (3 playthroughs, let's say). 

And if sales are a value by which we decide if the game is good or not, then holy fuck Call of Duty is one of the best and most innovative game series ever...  you know, with their shitty 8-year old engine, PS2 textures, 7-year old unchanged gameplay, every game basicly being a map pack and a 3-hour campaign with more cutscenes and setpieces than shooting.

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 5, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Kyokkai, long story short. You're saying ranking algorythm in DmC is broken, I'm saying the same thing. I'm saying there is another way to measure your style, you're ignoring it.
> 
> You guys keep forgetting that the letter rankings you wank over so much are just a fancy way of representing the numbers and math done in the algorythm. Except it's inaccurate and broken, as opposed to the numbers. Sorry, I'm a programmer, I have a tendency to go for the more trustworthy raw data.
> 
> ...



Indeed I'll make this short too. 

I wasn't ignoring anything, simply pointing out the fact that all of it is broken and 175,000 doesn't matter when I can hit any button and hit that number with ease. 

For a DMC that is the shittiest the style system has ever been.  

Also on a note of the word arbitrary, yes if you generalize the fuck out of it it's arbitrary but us humans have been using S ranks for a long time now, only animals don't know what the fuck it means. It's perfectly reasonable to believe S rank is a top rank now and thus since it is reasonable it is no longer arbitrary. Yes it can be changed but the majority of the time once can assume an S rank is the best.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 5, 2014)

But S is not the top rank in DMC/DmC, as opposed to whatever you're referring to. SSS is. So basicly you've destroyed your own point by forgetting that.

And not all of it is broken. Your beloved letter pop-ups are broken. Points (numbers, score, whatever you call the thing that is listed under the SSS popup) work just as well as in original DMC games (except they're not hidden anymore). 

//HbS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2014)

Its easy as fuck to get SSS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

S Rank just means top rank


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Q9joOlIkf6s[/YOUTUBE]



  at that review, yeah this game shows how much the value of a review has fallen if it was'nt known through other examples.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 5, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Its easy as fuck to get SSS


They fucked up the algorythm that calculates which rank you get. Too much emphasis on raw damage output. However your score works like in previous DMC games.

//HbS


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Hah, user reviews. Take a look at the negative ones. Almost all of them are new accounts with 1 review on them. Or few reviews... of DmC across platforms.



Look more closely.



> Basicly, haters. And then there's one guy who gives everyone <4, Mass Effect 2 got 0 from him



Doubtful.



> I bet you made a couple of 0's in there as well.



Inanity.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 5, 2014)

I opened 25 negative reviews and 23 were 1-review new accounts. 1 was legit and 1 was a guy giving everything less than 2.

Also, using Metacritic is very stupid. That website has been the cancer of reviews for years now. Unmoderated user reviews vulnerable to flooding (like here), and even worse, shitty and biased algorythm for their own score.

4/5 does not mean 80%, dipshits.

The idea of numerical scores is broken as a whole. How the fuck do you measure quality, innovation and fun? The former changes daily, the middle and latter are not quantifiable.

//HbS


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

>Metacritic doesn't matter when it invalidates muh claims
>The largest unbiased and non-influenced reviewer site on the internet


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 5, 2014)

Fang said:


> >Metacritic doesn't matter when it invalidates muh claims


It also doesn't matter when it confirms my claims, for example, shittiness of CoD:MW2, and that got the lowest user score in history.


Fang said:


> >The largest unbiased and non-influenced reviewer site on the internet


This is a horrible lie and you're an idiot for believing that. 

a) Unmoderated user reviews are vulnerable to troll flooding (like here and a lot of other games)
b) shitty and biased algorythm for their own score:
- it converts all kinds of score scales to 0-100, which is inheritely and mathematicly wrong
- some websites have more weight than others - let's say IGN gives the game a 80/100, and GiantBomb gives it 96/100. The result won't be 88/100, but 84/100.
- some websites are completly ignored - Metacritic does the selection
- non-numerical reviews are ignored
c) when they make a mistake, they never fix it on their own

Example: Natural Selection 2. Some heavy-weight reviewer didn't even play the game and slammed it (alone). It dragged down the overall score to yellow. Took them months and a court threats to fix it. 

So in conclusion, fuck Metacritic.

Anyway, the idea of numerical scores is broken as a whole. How the fuck do you measure quality, innovation and fun? The former changes daily, the middle and latter are not quantifiable.

//HbS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I opened 25 negative reviews and 23 were 1-review new accounts. 1 was legit and 1 was a guy giving everything less than 2.
> 
> Also, using Metacritic is very stupid. That website has been the cancer of reviews for years now. Unmoderated user reviews vulnerable to flooding (like here), and even worse, shitty and biased algorythm for their own score.
> 
> ...



I agree, I have my own review system


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> It also doesn't matter when it confirms my claims, for example, shittiness of CoD:MW2, and that got the lowest user score in history.



All CoD games are shitty.



> This is a horrible lie and you're an idiot for believing that.



Wrong.



> a) Unmoderated user reviews are vulnerable to troll flooding (like here and a lot of other games)



If you are too stupid to filter or figure which is a well researched and written analysis of an awful game like DmC, that's not my problem.



> b) shitty and biased algorythm for their own score:



>I don't like opinions different from mine!
>Que nonsensical unrelated tangent about Americans later on



> - it converts all kinds of score scales to 0-100, which is inheritely and mathematicly wrong



No one cares about your scoring style or preference here.



> - some websites have more weight than others - let's say IGN gives the game a 80/100, and GiantBomb gives it 96/100. The result won't be 88/100, but 84/100.



Law of averages don't work in critiquing. Also:

>IGN
>paid advertisers
>their reviews mattering at all



> - some websites are completly ignored - Metacritic does the selection



Nothing wrong with this.



> - non-numerical reviews are ignored



>A website that tallies a mean score based off user input ignoring sites with reviewers that give no mathematical based score?
>How shocking!



> c) when they make a mistake, they never fix it on their own
> 
> Example: Natural Selection 2. Some heavy-weight reviewer didn't even play the game and slammed it (alone). It dragged down the overall score to yellow. Took them months and a court threats to fix it.



>1 in 100 chance of things like this happening  in any form of consistency

Who cares.



> So in conclusion, fuck Metacritic.



>fuck every site, response, review, post, and answer that disagrees with me



> Anyway, the idea of numerical scores is broken as a whole. How the fuck do you measure quality, innovation and fun? The former changes daily, the middle and latter are not quantifiable.



Same way autism is measured.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 5, 2014)

Fang said:


> All CoD games are shitty.


CoD1, CoD2, CoD4 were really damn good. CoD4 was so good it spawned the MMS genre. For which it should be hated, but whatever.


Fang said:


> Wrong.





Fang said:


> If you are too stupid to filter or figure which is a well researched and written analysis of an awful game like DmC, that's not my problem.


If you want to, you can take the time to filter out troll reviews from hundreds of reviews, and calculate the real user score. Personally? I have a life and better things to do. 


Fang said:


> >Que nonsensical unrelated tangent about Americans later on


Reserach was done, dude. It's not my opinion. Try reading something with an educational value once in your life 


Fang said:


> No one cares about your scoring style or preference here.


.... I haven't mentioned either. 


Fang said:


> Law of averages don't work in critiquing.


But it does in math. And Metacritic doesn't critique. 


Fang said:


> >IGN
> >paid advertisers
> >their reviews mattering at all


And yet their score has much more weight than other's. See my point?


Fang said:


> Nothing wrong with this.


There are multiple things wrong with this.


Fang said:


> >A website that tallies a mean score based off user input ignoring sites with reviewers that give no mathematical based score?
> >How shocking!


And this is why Metacritic is really worthless.

//HbS


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> CoD1, CoD2, CoD4 were really damn good. CoD4 was so good it spawned the MMS genre. For which it should be hated, but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2014)

The idea of any COD being worth two pounds of the dog's shit it rode in


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 5, 2014)

HbS still at this?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 5, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> The idea of any COD being worth two pounds of the dog's shit it rode in


I'm sorry but the first one was really great. And MW1 was good enough to spawn a sub-genre.

//HbS


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2014)

what subgenre is that?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 5, 2014)

MW was the beginning of the end for modern FPS'. Now they more or less play the same.

You're rarely if ever get something along the lines of DOOM or Quake without being Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2014)

The birth of the dudebro?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I'm sorry but the first one was really great. And MW1 was good enough to spawn a sub-genre.
> 
> //HbS



And shitty mold can spawn penicillin, srsly, if you want to argue for the merits of a piece of trash that wouldn't get the turn of an eye if it wasn't for the nature of the intelligence average voter, you're going to have to step up and do a loot better than "b-but look at his kids!!"


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2014)

Lol see the hate is still strong for this one on an anime forum. But of course haha.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2014)

Yo what about all dem Madden and WWE vidja's u gaiz? Revolutionary stuff right there
How can they keep it so fresh every year?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 5, 2014)

Fresher than the 14 year old Bar of Hershey's in my fridge.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Yo what about all dem Madden and WWE vidja's u gaiz? Revolutionary stuff right there
> How can they keep it so fresh every year?



Well, to be fair, those games get updated rosters. I mean, they have fans that want to play their fave person/team. So of course they come out every year. CoD and Assassin's Creed do NOT have to. But shit, people buy em so why not.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> what subgenre is that?


MMS, modern military shooter. Whivh basicly dominated the FPS scene since CoD4. Like a cancer.


Banhammer said:


> And shitty mold can spawn penicillin, srsly, if you want to argue for the merits of a piece of trash that wouldn't get the turn of an eye if it wasn't for the nature of the intelligence average voter, you're going to have to step up and do a loot better than "b-but look at his kids!!"


CoD4 was great for it's time. It was new, fresh, tight. Just to be clear, when I said CoD was good, I mentioned two *specific* games, Call of Duty *1* and Call of Duty *4: Modern Warfare*. Not the following games that got progressively worse, taking a huge dip into shit with MW2, i hate those.

Sorry, not going to argue on this further. These games were around for 11 and 7 years respectively, and were held in very high regard since release. C'mon, you can't tell me the Stalingrad campaign wasn't good.

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 5, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> But S is not the top rank in DMC/DmC, as opposed to whatever you're referring to. SSS is. So basicly you've destroyed your own point by forgetting that.
> 
> And not all of it is broken. Your beloved letter pop-ups are broken. Points (numbers, score, whatever you call the thing that is listed under the SSS popup) work just as well as in original DMC games (except they're not hidden anymore).
> 
> //HbS



And what ape pray tell is incapable of knowing that more S's would mean higher than S rank?  

SSS might as well be S++ anybody can figure that out.

The numbers are essentially irrelevant they only tell me how high the SSS is, there's also the handy fucking meter on the screen that tells you when you've maximized a rank. 

You're not really arguing accuracy but rather how specific the score is. 175,000 is obviously more specific than a full meter or SSS but who gives a fuck if the meter and the numbers mean the same thing?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Well, to be fair, those games get updated rosters. I mean, they have fans that want to play their fave person/team. So of course they come out every year. CoD and Assassin's Creed do NOT have to. But shit, people buy em so why not.



New Rosters do not even qualify for adequate DLC, let alone new games.

My facebook flash of the Avengers gets at least 3 new dudes on the roster every month


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2014)

This is the longest argument I've ever seen LOL.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 5, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> *MMS, modern military shooter. Whivh basicly dominated the FPS scene since CoD4. Like a cancer.*
> 
> CoD4 was great for it's time. It was new, fresh, tight. Just to be clear, when I said CoD was good, I mentioned two *specific* games, Call of Duty *1* and Call of Duty *4: Modern Warfare*. Not the following games that got progressively worse, taking a huge dip into shit with MW2, i hate those.
> 
> ...



Like clockwork I'd figure you say that.

Since the military genre's been around long before MW since the days of these two,




did the genre explode after MW? Yes

Did it *invent* the genre? No


----------



## Syko (Feb 5, 2014)

What are you guys arguing about ?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> C'mon, you can't tell me the Stalingrad campaign wasn't good.
> 
> //HbS



Sure it was
I just liked it better when it was called Counter Strike


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2014)

>Lan party
>Terrorist
>killing the hostages
> planting bombs
>fun times.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2014)

The DmC convo thread. 
So guys how yall doing?


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2014)

Doing wonderful at the moment.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Except reception for the most part wasn't negative at all, the only people who i've heard actually dislike the game are hardcore fans relying their entire arguments on nitpicks and basically just saying "Classic Dante>>>New Dante therefore the game sucks"


The positive reception is proof that Capcom should have invested their money into producing a good game, instead of investing it in bribery. The game has not sold well, because it is shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 5, 2014)

>defending a sinking ship this hard


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> The positive reception is proof that Capcom should have invested their money into producing a good game, instead of investing it in bribery. The game has not sold well, because it is shit.



Actually, outside of this forum I don't see much negativity on the game. Most people I talked to enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2014)

Actually, outside of this forum I don't see much positivity on the game. Most people I talked to hated it a lot.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Actually, outside of this forum I don't see much negativity on the game. Most people I talked to enjoyed it a lot.



Most people you talk to are more than likely like you ( that isn't a compliment).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Actually, outside of this forum I don't see much negativity on the game. Most people I talked to enjoyed it a lot.



Funny, the hate is almost universal wherever I go.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 5, 2014)

Pretty sure the game is panned all over the place sans the small minority who do like it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Most people you talk to are more than likely like you ( that isn't a compliment).



? I'm talking about general gamers. Take out the rapid fanboys of an overrated series (Devil May Cry) and you got a general population who enjoyed the game. Hence mostly positive reviews (Ignoring raging fanboys)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2014)

I like how review websites are now equivalent of the general population.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2014)

Didn't say review sites...I said the majority of positive feedback I got when I saw comments on youtube after the game was released. 

It is interesting though. I will make a topic online to see what people think. It could very well be the majority hated it. I will find out. 

Not that it matters, I enjoyed it. Still, I'm very curious now.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> ? I'm talking about general gamers. Take out the rapid fanboys of an overrated series (Devil May Cry) and you got a general population who enjoyed the game. Hence mostly positive reviews (Ignoring raging fanboys)


This is why I don't like arguing with people like you. I almost don't know how to respond to the stupidity they come out with. 

1) Why should the fans of the original series be overlooked? You're using negatively charged words in a vain attempt to overlook the fact that people were drawn to the gameplay of the original series, and that the fans criticising the series are in a good position to ascertain why the new game sucks. 

2) The general population who enjoys the game is evidently not that high. Why you'd place stock in their value over the people who contributed towards the success of the original 4 games is almost beyond me. It is not beyond me, however, because I know that you are a new age simpleton-the type that goes gaga for flashing lights, curse words and zero substance.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> This is why I don't like arguing with people like you. I almost don't know how to respond to the stupidity they come out with.
> 
> 1) Why should the fans of the original series be overlooked? You're using negatively charged words in a vain attempt to overlook the fact that people were drawn to the gameplay of the original series, and that the fans criticising the series are in a good position to ascertain why the new game sucks.
> 
> 2) The general population who enjoys the game is evidently not that high. Why you'd place stock in their value over the people who contributed towards the success of the original 4 games is almost beyond me. It is not beyond me, however, because I know that you are a new age simpleton-the type that goes gaga for flashing lights, curse words and zero substance.



Lol I made a video a couple of months back about the hate and negativity in gaming and I love when I have perfect examples such as this to use. I mean, you sound so angry for like no reason. You sound upset because other people enjoy a game. Like it's forbidden to find a game you disliked good to another. They must 1. Be paid. 2. Stupid. 3. Dumb. 

I mean, this mindset is easily why I hate being in conversations about gaming now days. It's so negative it makes me wonder how you can even enjoy games when being this way. 

Anyway, to answer you...I take fanboys out of the equation cause they aren't rational. People who give this game 1 or 2 or 3 out of 10 are simply blinded fanboys or they played DMC1-4 and the reboot and that's it. They simply don't know a bad game if it hit them right in the face. Maybe I'm unlucky and had to play godawful games like Sonic 06, Damnation, 50 cent, Legendary, Aliens Marines, and many more awful games that truly are worthy of those 1-4 ratings. DMC is anything but that. If you dislike the game fine, even giving it a big old 5 because you just can't stand it. Fine. I think it's silly to give it that but okay. But scores on metacritic scoring it anywhere from 1-4 is simply fanboys upset and have their panties in a bunch over this bullshit. 

So yes. I will remove fanboys, cause they aren't rational when it comes to the product they are playing or reviewing. 

I'm a fan of all the DMC to a extent (except 2) and haven bought each and every one I've given my support to Capcom (Even 2...worst Birthday gift to myself ever) but I really don't understand why you are so negative towards people enjoying the game.


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Lol I made a video a couple of months back about the hate and negativity in gaming and I love when I have perfect examples such as this to use. I mean, you sound so angry for like no reason. You sound upset because other people enjoy a game. Like it's forbidden to find a game you disliked good to another. They must 1. Be paid. 2. Stupid. 3. Dumb.
> 
> I mean, this mindset is easily why I hate being in conversations about gaming now days. It's so negative it makes me wonder how you can even enjoy games when being this way.
> 
> ...



As long as the reviewer has proper reasons to back up his scoring, it shouldn't matter if it's a 1 or a 10 or anything in between. Also, standards of quality isn't definitive. DmC isn't immune from getting 1-4 ratings or isn't inherently superior to the "bad games" you mentioned.

I think the industry puts too much stock into scores than the actual meat of the review personally.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2014)

Esura said:


> As long as the reviewer has proper reasons to back up his scoring, it shouldn't matter if it's a 1 or a 10 or anything in between. Also, standards of quality isn't definitive. DmC isn't immune from getting 1-4 ratings.
> 
> I think the industry puts too much stock into scores than the actual meat of the review personally.



In some ways I agree. Scores mean too much to a lot of people (I took them out for awhile but then was asked by people to place them back in) and yes, the meat of the review is the important part. 

My point is DMC is nowhere near the level of bad some of the people on metacritic made it out to be. DMC is not on the level of Sonic 06 or Damnation or Call of Juarze Cartel and Kane and Lynch 2 and so on. Those are awful games with gamebreaking glitches, terrible voice acting, bad level design, bad controls and so on. Even if a legitment reviewer came out and said DMC was pretty meh or bad it still better than all those combined simply because it's not broken in a way that makes you restart the entire game, and it's game itself works well enough. So it's not on the level of those terrible games yet people place it there. Come on, you know that's bullshit.


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> In some ways I agree. Scores mean too much to a lot of people (I took them out for awhile but then was asked by people to place them back in) and yes, the meat of the review is the important part.
> 
> My point is DMC is nowhere near the level of bad some of the people on metacritic made it out to be. DMC is not on the level of Sonic 06 or Damnation or Call of Juarze Cartel and Kane and Lynch 2 and so on. Those are awful games with gamebreaking glitches, terrible voice acting, bad level design, bad controls and so on. Even if a legitment reviewer came out and said DMC was pretty meh or bad it still better than all those combined simply because it's not broken in a way that makes you restart the entire game, and it's game itself works well enough. So it's not on the level of those terrible games yet people place it there. Come on, you know that's bullshit.



While you can approach a game with some level of objectivity through it's technical aspects, there is more to a game than just that. To one reviewer, Game A can have tons of weird bugs and frame issues and can still be enjoyable to said reviewer over Game B which may be a technical marvel and be disliked more. Video games are made up of multiple parts that can either drag down an experience or elevate it above it's short comings.  Do you see how much people love the fuck out of Skyrim, a horribly buggy game that requires outside sources to run decently on PC and runs just plain badly on consoles in general, and swear by it despite it's shortcomings?

Apparently you like DmC, that's cool, but surely at this point you can understand why someone else may not care for that game or think of it to be a really horrible game? It seems like you already have it in your mind set to not really pay attention to anything outside of a view you deem acceptable. Have you ever wondered why people (outside of Metacritic score whores) lump this game with those "bad games" you keep bringing up? 

I can enlighten you on my personal grievances with the game which makes me think of it as lower than DMC2. DmC's frame rate on consoles is pretty bad, worse than I expected and I'm not really one to obsess over frame rates but it was really disorienting at times. It has no lock on, which can make managing multiple enemies a pain at time. There is also color coded enemies, combined with the aforementioned lack of lock on makes the game absolutely infuriating to play at higher difficulties. Bosses are poorly designed and conceptualized and for the most part extremely easy to over come. Style meter is practically worthless considering how easy it is to get S ranks. The whole Angel/Demon system and the dodge buttons is really counter intuitive to how most character action games handle and it seems entirely pointless overall. Feels incredibly too gimmicky. 

The story and character development, the aspect that Ninja Theory was supposed to knock out the park, was immensely uninspired and the final revelation was incredibly last minute and forced. Dialog lacked the cheesy uniqueness of the original series while not standing out on it's own to leave its own impact and thus remains highly forgettable. The characters themselves were also.....pretty damn bland. Dante, Vergil and Kat all felt like they came out of a set of a CW show and their interpretation of the former two, Mundus, Sparda and Eva is pretty disappointing. The one aspect this game really nails is the soundtrack from Combichrist, although I don't know if this game should get credit for that. Overall, a pretty lackluster experience from a reboot that was supposed to change our expectations and wow us. I don't like scores but if I had to score (and use the full range of 1-10, not just 7-10 like most mainstream reviews like to do) this would range nicely between 4 or 5 out of 10. Might put it to 5 just because of Combichrist.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2014)

But see, I don't get upset at people who dislike the game. More power to them. It's just a game after all, not something I created. I just think if you review something you have to review it as a whole package and simple blind hatred can't bring a game down to the level of broken games. But hey, that's just me. 

Quick example would be games like GTA4 or Metriod Prime. Neither of these games are very good to me. In fact I dislike them a pretty decent amount. However, I'd never give them lower than a 6 or 7 simply because those games aren't bad as other games. On a funness level they are like 0 but they are technology not nearly as bad as the games I listed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> They must 1. Be paid. 2



Funny, aren't you paid?


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

>Forbes citing MVC

Otherwise interesting. Still Capcom has a history of shooting itself in the foot (Onimusha, MegaMan....to name a few), so they brought this on themselves.


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> But see, I don't get upset at people who dislike the game. More power to them. It's just a game after all, not something I created. I just think if you review something you have to review it as a whole package and simple blind hatred can't bring a game down to the level of broken games. But hey, that's just me.
> 
> Quick example would be games like GTA4 or Metriod Prime. Neither of these games are very good to me. In fact I dislike them a pretty decent amount. However, I'd never give them lower than a 6 or 7 simply because those games aren't bad as other games. On a funness level they are like 0 but they are technology not nearly as bad as the games I listed.



A lot of times its not just simple blind hatred. Maybe they just flat out found the game not enjoyable and think less of it because of that. One can observe the entirety of a game and still think of it to be a lesser experience overall than even Sonic 2006. Btw, there are people who like Sonic 2006 (I'm not one of them) and have given it slightly positive reviews. It's a minority view but an acceptable one nonetheless. All views are provided they can substantiate their claims.

Btw, how can a game have a fun level of 0 but be a 6 or 7? I can respect using games you deem bad as a barometer for other games but not everyone might see those same games in that same harsh light as you.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Funny, aren't you paid?



I get paid regardless of what I put up. It's by Machinima putting ads on my videos. I never even talked to capcom (and I am no friends to them when it comes to reviews...My lost Planet 2 review was almost taken down by them cause I gave it a low score ) The only company I get free copies of games from is Ubisoft, sometimes Sony, and Konami. Even then, it doesn't mean a good score, and I've given multiple games by those companies shitty scores and they still send me stuff. 

So, short answer, no. If I got paid by companies why the fuck would I even be discussing what I like when I have money to throw in everyone's face?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2014)

Esura said:


> A lot of times its not just simple blind hatred. Maybe they just flat out found the game not enjoyable and think less of it because of that. One can observe the entirety of a game and still think of it to be a lesser experience overall than even Sonic 2006. Btw, there are people who like Sonic 2006 (I'm not one of them) and have given it slightly positive reviews. It's a minority view but an acceptable nonetheless.
> 
> Btw, how can a game have a fun level of 0 but be a 6 or 7?



Easy. Graphics are well done. Game isn't broken in anyway. Has good voice acting. So on and on. Tech, the game is something respectable. But as far as having FUN when playing it, can easily be a zero. However, saying that, I don't think either MP or GTA4 are a zero in fun. I had decent fun with both but didn't love either.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 5, 2014)

Bugs in SANIC 2006 were baaaaad.

I mean, in some areas I like. The tunes or the stages. Especially Kingdom Valley and Crisis City.

In others, sheeesh.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> The positive reception is proof that Capcom should have invested their money into producing a good game, instead of investing it in bribery. The game has not sold well, because it is shit.



Not sure where the bribery part is coming from. And they made a pretty good game imo hence the good reception.


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

The same people who defend DmC are likely the same ones who were surprised at why franchises like MegaMan and Onimusha and what's now happening to Resident Evil are going to get swept under the rug by Capcom.

Its just a matter of time.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 6, 2014)

Gino said:


> Doing wonderful at the moment.



Gino!!!
That's good to know bro. 
I'm doing great too. 
Just hoping for speculation about DmC2. But alas its not forthcoming. 
Nice avi inbetween.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2014)

The only good thing I can say about DmC is that it's better than Other M


----------



## Lulu (Feb 6, 2014)

In line with reviews,I feel a review should best be without a score. Just tell the folks what the game entails & what type of gamer the game will appeal to. It answers the problem of unique tastes among different folks. Just my opinion.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 6, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Didn't say review sites...*I said the majority of positive feedback I got when I saw comments on youtube after the game was released. *
> 
> It is interesting though. I will make a topic online to see what people think. It could very well be the majority hated it. I will find out.
> 
> Not that it matters, I enjoyed it. Still, I'm very curious now.



All credibility you had was just lost. 

Seriously? Youtube. Youtube is a fucking festering pit of idiocy. Everybody knows this.  

I would hazard a guess that the overall percentage of people there that should have been killed off by natural selection by now is over 90%. 

Too bad all of our evolution has rendered natural selection seemingly useless. All the idiots are still alive and well, walking, talking, and posting.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 6, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> And what ape pray tell is incapable of knowing that more S's would mean higher than S rank?
> 
> SSS might as well be S++ anybody can figure that out.


First you say S is the maximum rank, and immediatly you bring up higher ranks. Make up your fucking mind. You're not making sense. Hint - maximum/top means there's nothing above it. 


Kyokkai said:


> The numbers are essentially irrelevant they only tell me how high the SSS is, there's also the handy fucking meter on the screen that tells you when you've maximized a rank.


So in your eyes X score equal to maximum SSS meter is the same as 3*X score. God damn. 


Kyokkai said:


> You're not really arguing accuracy but rather how specific the score is. 175,000 is obviously more specific than a full meter or SSS but who gives a fuck if *the meter and the numbers mean the same thing?*


They *don't* and that's the whole fucking point. They fucked up the ranking algorythm! Also, meter is finite, score isn't.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Like clockwork I'd figure you say that.
> 
> Since the military genre's been around long before MW since the days of these two,
> did the genre explode after MW? Yes
> ...


First of all, I am not talking about military shooter subgenre. That was just basic FPS. I am talking about *Modern* Military Shooter. CoD4 clones. A different subgenre that was spawned after CoD4.

Also, Rainbow Six was a whole different story than MoH or CoD1. Why would you even bring it up?


Banhammer said:


> Sure it was
> I just liked it better when it was called Counter Strike


Oh yes, bring up a team-based multiplayer tactical objective-based game when talking about story-driven singleplayer campaign. Good job, much relevance 


Gino said:


> Actually, outside of this forum I don't see much positivity on the game. Most people I talked to hated it a lot.


And the fact you're willing to talk only with people who have exactly the same opinion as you doesn't help your case.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Funny, the hate is almost universal wherever I go.


.... here and YT comments, I guess. Certainly not the official DMC forums.


crazymtf said:


> So yes. I will remove fanboys, cause they aren't rational when it comes to the product they are playing or reviewing.


Over 80% of negative user reviews on Metacritic is just guys who made an account to write *one* review and DmC with a bad score.


Esura said:


> Btw, how can a game have a fun level of 0 but be a 6 or 7?.


Because fun is extremely subjective, and there is no way to measure it in an unbiased way. It's not quantifiable. It shouldn't affect the score in any way shape or form! It should be mentioned in the review, but that's it. 

For example, I didn't have fun with They Bleed Pixels, but I still recommend it to any genre enthusiast as a very well put together action platformer.


Kyokkai said:


> All credibility you had was just lost.
> 
> Seriously? Youtube. Youtube is a fucking festering pit of idiocy. Everybody knows this.


So I guess the YT-wide hate for DmC is wrong, then?


Kyokkai said:


> I would hazard a guess that the overall percentage of people there that should have been killed off by natural selection by now is over 90%.
> 
> Too bad all of our evolution has rendered natural selection seemingly useless. All the idiots are still alive and well, walking, talking, and posting.


Whoops. I guess someone else's ugly side has been revealed, and I'm not alone in insulting a wide group of people. Except my insult has scientific proof behind it. Oh well.

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2014)

Fang said:


> The same people who defend DmC are likely the same ones who were surprised at why franchises like MegaMan and Onimusha and what's now happening to Resident Evil are going to get swept under the rug by Capcom.
> 
> Its just a matter of time.



Honestly, aren't you glad some series stop? I felt Onimusha should have stopped at 3. Was there really a need for dawn? It wasn't very good IMO anyway. Didn't feel nearly as fun as 1-3. Megaman flare died out awhile ago. It's revisit in 9-10 is cute but I'm more than glad not to get anymore X games and so on. 

Some series don't need to continue forever. RE SHOULD end. And if DMC doesn't continue I won't cry about it. 

I like new IP too once in awhile.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Because fun is extremely subjective, and there is no way to measure it in an unbiased way. It's not quantifiable. It shouldn't affect the score in any way shape or form! It should be mentioned in the review, but that's it.
> 
> For example, I didn't have fun with They Bleed Pixels, but I still recommend it to any genre enthusiast as a very well put together action platformer.



You cannot review games in an unbiased way, or movies or music or even novels for that matter because reviews are inherently subjective by their nature. That said, whether the score should be affected by how much fun they had with the game or not is dependent on the reviewer in question. Reviews should be the window to their perception of the game and I prefer for them to be honest and not pussy foot around with their points in fear of maintaining some sort of cryptic criterion to appear legit.

That example you mentioned, you could still go into depth on why you didn't have fun with They Bleed Pixels or why it may be shit and still recommend it to enthusiasts of action platformers.



crazymtf said:


> Easy. Graphics are well done. Game isn't broken in anyway. Has good voice acting. So on and on. Tech, the game is something respectable. But as far as having FUN when playing it, can easily be a zero. However, saying that, I don't think either MP or GTA4 are a zero in fun. I had decent fun with both but didn't love either.



Ah, I understand you a bit now.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Honestly, aren't you glad some series stop? I felt Onimusha should have stopped at 3. Was there really a need for dawn? It wasn't very good IMO anyway. Didn't feel nearly as fun as 1-3. Megaman flare died out awhile ago. It's revisit in 9-10 is cute but I'm more than glad not to get anymore X games and so on.
> 
> Some series don't need to continue forever. RE SHOULD end. And if DMC doesn't continue I won't cry about it.
> 
> I like new IP too once in awhile.



I'm glad you brought this up, because this has been on my mind for awhile and it's going to sound fairly unorthodox. I'm completely tired of the whoring and milking of new IPs and brands in hopes of getting lucky and striking success. This industry got too many older IPs that has been abandoned by the wayside, haven't been followed up on, or haven't been pushed to their full potential and it's pretty disappointing to be honest. It doesn't hurt that these new IPs ape pre-existing uber popular games really damn hard mechanically and conceptually so its pretty much just similar games with a new coat of paint. It seems like you can only find true diversity within the niche now.

Losing DMC because Capcom wanted to make it appeal to "everyone" is probably the biggest blow I've felt last gen. The reboot was unnecessary and it accomplished nothing. It sold worse than DMC4, their highest selling one, which they said DmC was sure to surpass and it alienated their fanbase.  I love this series and what it offers and after DMC4 and what they introduced in that baby, the sky was the limit. A new character, new mechanics and gameplay opportunities, stuff that was just waiting to be followed up and fleshed out...tossed to the wayside.

So to your question, no I'm not glad some series stop. I'm actually kind of pissed about it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 6, 2014)

Esura said:


> You cannot review games in an unbiased way, or movies or music or even novels for that matter because reviews are inherently subjective by their nature. That said, whether the score should be affected by how much fun they had with the game or not is dependent on the reviewer in question. Reviews should be the window to their perception of the game and I prefer for them to be honest and not pussy foot around with their points in fear of maintaining some sort of cryptic criterion to appear legit.
> 
> That example you mentioned, you could still go into depth on why you didn't have fun with They Bleed Pixels or why it may be shit and still recommend it to enthusiasts of action platformers.


You are absolutely correct, it is impossible to eliminate bias from a review by it's very nature. 

This is why I hate numerical scores at the end of reviews. I prefer to read the text, and get to know the reviewer a bit, to see how biased he is in which direction. This is why I rely on TotalBiscuit's "review's", even if technicly they are not reviews, because I know what he likes, what he dislikes, what he's had enough of, etc, and that his videogame taste overlaps with my in about 75-80%.

And no, TBP is far from shit. It's awesome, actually. One of the best I played. I just sucked at it too much. That's why I didn't have fun with it. I could write a few in-depth paragraphs about the game, but that's not the place for that 

PS: This is why Steam reviews system is so good. There are no scores, You either like it or not, and then explain yourself. People might find your review helpful or not. As simple as that. Much better system than current system favoured by most reviewers.

//HbS


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 13, 2014)

Esura said:


> I'm glad you brought this up, because this has been on my mind for awhile and it's going to sound fairly unorthodox. I'm completely tired of the whoring and milking of new IPs and brands in hopes of getting lucky and striking success. This industry got too many older IPs that has been abandoned by the wayside, haven't been followed up on, or haven't been pushed to their full potential and it's pretty disappointing to be honest. It doesn't hurt that these new IPs ape pre-existing uber popular games really damn hard mechanically and conceptually so its pretty much just similar games with a new coat of paint. It seems like you can only find true diversity within the niche now.
> 
> Losing DMC because Capcom wanted to make it appeal to "everyone" is probably the biggest blow I've felt last gen. The reboot was unnecessary and it accomplished nothing. It sold worse than DMC4, their highest selling one, which they said DmC was sure to surpass and it alienated their fanbase.  I love this series and what it offers and after DMC4 and what they introduced in that baby, the sky was the limit. A new character, new mechanics and gameplay opportunities, stuff that was just waiting to be followed up and fleshed out...tossed to the wayside.
> 
> So to your question, no I'm not glad some series stop. I'm actually kind of pissed about it.



Finally played this game (hooray PSPlus!) and I agree with everything in the above. The evolution of the devil bringer into a pull / be pulled move was pretty cool, and the traversal mechanics were a nice improvement from previous games. Even as a diehard DMC fan I have to admit the whole "jog to next fight/jog until you find item x and trigger next fight" was getting stale, and is part of what made DMC4 feel repetitive.

Also, I like that the story made more of an attempt to put Dante into the real world. In previous games while he obviously was on earth, once the game started it may as well be a parallel universe. So limbo was a cool concept.

However, this wasn't worth what I consider to be a dumbing down of the combat. I shouldn't be S ranking my way through the game on hard. Also, getting rid of lock on so we can have 2 dodge buttons that do the exact same thing is beyond stupid. 

So yeah, very disappointed that my favorite franchise of all time was destroyed in a misguided and failed attempt at mass appeal.

Oh well, there's always MGR and Bayonetta.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 13, 2014)

Actually, I think two buttons for dodge are necessary. Try playing with one button and use both angelic and demonic weapons. You'd break your fingers.

On the other hand, lock-on could've been assigned to right thumbstick press, on/off like in Dark Souls. I wonder if they did that on purpose or just neglected it due to laziness.

I bought Vergil's Downfall. I'll make a video on it, but I am not going to touch the steaming pile of shit of a topic we've had before, I'll judge it only in direct comparison to main DmC component and nothing else.

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

> Actually, I think two buttons for dodge are necessary. Try playing with one button and use both angelic and demonic weapons. You'd break your fingers.
> 
> On the other hand, lock-on could've been assigned to right thumbstick press, on/off like in Dark Souls. I wonder if they did that on purpose or just neglected it due to laziness.


You mean because it's shit right?

You don't need two buttons for dodge. What do you have baby hands?
Neglected is what DmC is.


Hunted by sister said:


> I bought Vergil's Downfall.
> //HbS


You like bleach?


----------



## Lulu (Feb 13, 2014)

The autograph was "fuck you". Oh my.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 13, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You don't need two buttons for dodge. What do you have baby hands?


Quite the opposite. I am an adult, my hands are kinda big for an Xbox360 controller. 

And you're so focused on going against me that you missed the line where I said that lock-on could've been easly implemented and it was lazy on Ninja Theory's side.

PS: The first page of that comic is the gayest thing I've read this year... 

//HbS


----------



## Fang (Feb 13, 2014)

I think has more to do with your lack of hand-eye coordination.


----------



## Syko (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 13, 2014)

Fang said:


> I think has more to do with your lack of hand-eye coordination.


I am holding a controller right now. Trying.... nope. Sorry, I'm 185cm tall. This comes with hands bigger than teenager's. 

//HbS


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 13, 2014)

UR that edit was fucking amazing


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 13, 2014)

>2 dodge buttons are necessary


----------



## Fang (Feb 13, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I am holding a controller right now. Trying.... nope. Sorry, I'm 185cm tall. This comes with hands bigger than teenager's.
> 
> //HbS



>185 cm tall

So your average height? Not seeing how that's an issue unless you have bear hands.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 13, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Actually, I think two buttons for dodge are necessary. Try playing with one button and use both angelic and demonic weapons. You'd break your fingers.
> 
> On the other hand, lock-on could've been assigned to right thumbstick press, on/off like in Dark Souls. I wonder if they did that on purpose or just neglected it due to laziness.
> 
> ...



Two dodge buttons necessary? Hell no. Let's say they mapped Devil/Angel to the right and left triggers and dodge was RB+A ,never mind that it doesn't include both functions of the respective dodges right now.It would still be simple to press. If you can't press one or two shoulder buttons at a time and a face button then there may be a problem with your hands. 

Second I seriously regretted buying that DLC. The style of cutscenes makes me cringe and he feels a lot weaker than new Dante. In comparison only to DmC I think it could have used a bit more polish, I lost interest literally just before the end, his combat options are much more limited and he doesn't feel as fluid either. I think even you will dislike it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 13, 2014)

Fang said:


> >185 cm tall
> 
> So your average height? Not seeing how that's an issue unless you have bear hands.


I just don't have feminine hands. 

If I forced myself to do it, I could, but it'd be very uncomfortable. Why do the uncomfortable when I can get both buttons and a lock-on function on the right thumbstick press? Well, I don't find lock-on to be necessary. In DMC3 it was mainly for combos that are now bound to "special" button, and I don't think I've missed my gun target once, so I don't need lock-on for that as well. 

By the way, Descent from 1995 on Steam  don't buy it. Buy the GOG version.

//HbS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 13, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I just don't have feminine hands.
> 
> If I forced myself to do it, I could, but it'd be very uncomfortable. Why do the uncomfortable when I can get both buttons and a lock-on function on the right thumbstick press? *Well, I don't find lock-on to be necessary.* In DMC3 it was mainly for combos that are now bound to "special" button, and I don't think I've missed my gun target once, so I don't need lock-on for that as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 13, 2014)

You really can't hit your target without lock-on? Even I can! Jesus...

//HbS


----------



## teddy (Feb 13, 2014)

That's...not really the main reason a lot of people would've liked a lock-on feature for nudmc


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 13, 2014)

More like I'm dumbfounded on someone handwaving a fundamental function and prefers fighting like an invalid.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> More like I'm dumbfounded on someone handwaving a fundamental function and prefers fighting like an invalid.



[YOUTUBE]tHOhaqmrEKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Feb 13, 2014)

I mean besides the convenience of precision when dealing with a mob, there is the fact that it allows different move command executions


common knowledge for anyone who knows anything about the franchise's playstyle


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 13, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]tHOhaqmrEKI[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit, that fucking game.

I remember back on X-Play, Adam ranked on it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 13, 2014)

? said:


> I mean besides the convenience of precision when dealing with a mob, there is the fact that it allows different move command executions
> 
> 
> common knowledge for anyone who knows anything about the franchise's playstyle



Forward + Forward + Slash for Stinger and pray to Allah that it connects or not fly into the nearest pit on accident.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 13, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Forward + Forward + Slash for Stinger and pray to Allah that it connects or not fly into the nearest pit on accident.



Don't forget having to run toward a flying enemy and jump up and be in their fucking face before Dante will decide to shoot them in the face rather than the other 10 enemies. 

Tried to grapple it? Lel nope -grabs ground enemy instead as you get shot-


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 13, 2014)

That Drake and the 99 Dragons video is the epitome of how having simply a soft lock-on function can outright destroy a game, on top of the bullshit it has.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> More like I'm dumbfounded on someone handwaving a fundamental function and prefers fighting like an invalid.


You just suck at controlling your character.


? said:


> I mean besides the convenience of precision when dealing with a mob, there is the fact that it allows different move command executions


It doesn't. Moves that required lock-on (launch, for example) have been bound to a single specific button. Quite counter-intuitive for someone who played almost 30 hours of DMCs just before playing DmC...


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Forward + Forward + Slash for Stinger and pray to Allah that it connects or not fly into the nearest pit on accident.





Kyokkai said:


> Don't forget having to run toward a flying enemy and jump up and be in their fucking face before Dante will decide to shoot them in the face rather than the other 10 enemies.
> Tried to grapple it? Lel nope -grabs ground enemy instead as you get shot-


You guys suck 

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 14, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> You guys suck
> 
> //HbS



I suck because I said an exaggeration over the simple FACT that it will target whatever is closest and you're facing so instead of being able to switch targets like a normal mother fucking action game, I have to position myself to hit annoying ass enemies instead. Okay HBS okay. 

That's shit in action games. 

Don't even try to pass it off either or your double standard will be clear as fucking day if the suns light was magnified 1000x. 

It's a shitty flaw just like the DMC3 camera, you either acknowledge that, admit you have a double standard for this mediocre pile of shit that you defend as if it was your entire life, or continue on and reveal your true bias toward DmC.   

It's very fucking simple last thing I should be worrying about in a fast paced action game is having to fidget around to hit the mother fucking target I want to mother fucking hit. If I have to worry about it, its a FLAW.  

Truly you're a fool if you took what I said at face value rather than knowing it was a satirical joke on the fact that you HAVE to position yourself properly in DmC to hit right enemy PERIOD and it's severely inconvenient when previous games simply allowed you to hit any enemy from a much larger space.  

It wouldn't surprise me though, the longer this thread goes on the more painfully bad your posts get.


----------



## G (Feb 14, 2014)

People still talk about this game?
Get over it


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 14, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> You just suck at controlling your character.
> 
> It doesn't. Moves that required lock-on (launch, for example) have been bound to a single specific button. Quite counter-intuitive for someone who played almost 30 hours of DMCs just before playing DmC...
> 
> ...



30 hours of DMC and now you're an expert more than the people who had *YEARS* to play and explaining, and presenting on how, but you know better than we do. Fuck what we had to say.

He's right, we're wrong. Lock-On is useless, it offers no additional moves. And it's fundamentally unneeded for precision.



Yeah fucking right. Who you kidding.

Next thing you'll know he'll be the guru on Ninja Gaiden Black.


----------



## G (Feb 14, 2014)

Lmao I bought DMC HD Collection last year and thought the games were way too complicated and hard.
I wish I'd like them


----------



## Lulu (Feb 14, 2014)

G said:


> People still talk about this game?
> Get over it



I actually see this as a convo thread. 

It also reminds me of the 1700 year war. No warring nation wanted to accept a peaceful co-existing life. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/uxpil/ive_been_playing_the_same_game_of_civilization_ii/


----------



## Gino (Feb 14, 2014)

G said:


> People still talk about this game?
> Get over it


Shut up.


G said:


> Lmao I bought DMC HD Collection last year and thought the games were way too complicated and hard.
> I wish I'd like them



Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh yeah, guys, because not being able to be precise without game doing it for you is totally pro... hah. 

I bet you guys play on Automatic

Get over yourselves. Lock-on was good only for combos, and these combos are done differently now. "oh no, the game requires an additional skill that wasn't required in DMC! Let's bash it!"

//HbS


----------



## Gino (Feb 14, 2014)

Never played on automatic like a boss should

>Dmc
>Skill
>


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 14, 2014)

Ah this thread

December 2012 - February 2013 was primetime here. So now, that I've actually played and completed it SIX FUCKING TIMES (blame my OCD for trophies) I can honestly say that.. it's not that bad. It is not Devil May Cry, but seen as a stand-alone, it's ok. It's like RE4. Terrible RE game, but a stellar game in its own right (this is not stellar though, it's just ok)

I reckon the only reason I can stand it is that I haven't touched DMC in a while, so for me there's no ties to it. It's just an ok hack&slash (nowhere close to the likes of Bayonetta and MGR, but you knew that) After the platinum this game will never be touched again, fucking sick of it by now.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2014)

? said:


> I mean besides the convenience of precision when dealing with a mob, there is the fact that it allows different move command executions
> 
> 
> common knowledge for anyone who knows anything about the franchise's playstyle



Really I wouldn't mind it if there were 0 occasions where it hit the "wrong" enemy, but they were there. 

It forces me to play more evasively, since if 2 guys are next to each other and one of them is in the process of attacking, I'm not certain if my countering attack will hit him or the guy just chilling there.

Regardless of whether or not it is essential, its useful for keeping track of advanced enemies in a mob, and there's no reason why it wasn't included, at least on the right stick.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Forward + Forward + Slash for Stinger and pray to Allah that it connects or not fly into the nearest pit on accident.



I didn't really mind the auto aim on that, but the extra button press (takes longer to do forward forward on stick as opposed to lock on + forward + slash) makes it near useless in comparison to other moves. Which is funny, since it's one of the key moves in every other game.



Hunted by sister said:


> Oh yeah, guys, because not being able to be precise without game doing it for you is totally pro... hah.
> //HbS



How does the game benefit by not having it set to the right stick? Regardless of whether or not it is essential, it certainly makes me feel more in control of the character.

For instance in MGR it was pretty unnecessary, but the few times I used it to keep track of MGs while also fighting mooks I was glad it was there.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2014)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> How does the game benefit by not having it set to the right stick?


It doesn't! Fuck, that was my idea!

//HbS


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> It doesn't! Fuck, that was my idea!
> 
> //HbS



Yeah I saw that, but then you seemed to change to the position that those criticizing the game for it's absence are just bad at playing, which I think is hardly the case.

I dunno, I think this game did have a few good ideas that I think would have been good additions to the franchise, but unfortunately it just wasn't what the fans wanted. I wish Capcom had just put DMC on ice and looked into doing a new IP with ninja theory if they really felt that unsure about DMCs continued success as a franchise. 

I think it would have done NT a favor, since I think this would have been better received if it wasn't tied to DMC fans expectations.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 14, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Oh yeah, guys, because not being able to be precise without game doing it for you is totally pro... hah.
> 
> I bet you guys play on Automatic
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2014)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yeah I saw that, but then you seemed to change to the position that those criticizing the game for it's absence are just bad at playing, which I think is hardly the case.


Oh no, I didn't change my stance, I just laughed at them for not being able to do simple directional control without game doing it for them. I am not a very good DMC player, but even I am not THAT shitty of a player. Seriously, they talk like they played on Auto+Lock-on and suddenly a part of their easy mode is gone.

//HbS


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 14, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Oh yeah, guys, because not being able to be precise without game doing it for you is totally pro... hah.
> 
> I bet you guys play on Automatic
> 
> ...



How about the game has a series of flaws and bugs so let's bash the cumulative?Unless you enjoy shitty standards of gaming from companies who think they've made Shakespheare proud with their drivel?

If the game only had that one flaw, no one would bash it. Several other points have been raised in this thread but you ignore them or make excuses.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 14, 2014)

HbS is not exactly good at trolling.


----------



## teddy (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm not sure if he'll even be able to form coherent sentences as the thread goes on


there's playing devil's advocate and having some legit points to consider
then there's being a troll who's only in it for the sake of being contrarion


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 14, 2014)

It's practically ironic for him to say something like this as a retort.



> Oh yeah, guys, because not being able to be precise without game doing it for you is totally pro... hah.
> 
> I bet you guys play on Automatic
> 
> Get over yourselves. Lock-on was good only for combos, and these combos are done differently now. "oh no, the game requires an additional skill that wasn't required in DMC! Let's bash it!"



Yet he prefers DmC: Devil May Cry, which allows you to do this,



and this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QVH_rAKvzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 14, 2014)

I mean it's not like you can stay in the air fore-

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2vz5CJU8DM[/YOUTUBE]

oh..
oh.....


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 14, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Oh no, I didn't change my stance, I just laughed at them for not being able to do simple directional control without game doing it for them. I am not a very good DMC player, but even I am not THAT shitty of a player. Seriously, they talk like they played on Auto+Lock-on and suddenly a part of their easy mode is gone.
> 
> //HbS



Excellent argument. Totally legit. 

>Doesn't wanna admit having to position yourself in a fast paced action game to hit what you want is a flaw. 

>Claims that we all play on automatic. 

You seriously must be trolling cause every time you speak it gets more ridiculous.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 15, 2014)

I prefer DMC4 over DmC, and sometimes I am tempted to put DMC3 over DmC as well, but then I remember how fucking shitty the port was. 


Kyokkai said:


> >Doesn't wanna admit having to position yourself in a fast paced action game to hit what you want is a flaw.


Oh no, you actually have to aim! WHAT A HORRIBLE FLAW! 

... "git good", to quote one of you guys, D~ something, Bleach dude. You're the one falling into a pit because the game doesn't aim for you, not me. 

PS: That gif you posted, Raidou, he lined up enemies and got to SSS in 6 hits. Okay. In DMC3, when you line up enemies, you can get to SSS with a single Million Stab combo, and that's nothing but button mashing.

And that Mundus video was recorded on lowest difficulty. Big damn deal, huh? For people who play on that level? And remember the fight with Saviour in DMC4... it was just as easy. Except you had to jump around on platforms.

Sure you can stay in air forever. Just like in DMC4.

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I prefer DMC4 over DmC, and sometimes I am tempted to put DMC3 over DmC as well, but then I remember how fucking shitty the port was.
> 
> Oh no, you actually have to aim! WHAT A HORRIBLE FLAW!
> 
> ...



Dante must die is the lowest difficulty, that's news to me.


> In DmC, even if you use 10 items and die 10 times, you can still get an SSS or SS rank. There's no genuine penalty in this game if you screw up, and there's not even a "No Damage" bonus. I just used a devil star in this video to show how ridiculous the damage output was.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dante must die is the lowest difficulty.


I guess you've never heard of lying.

But yeah, the ranks in DmC are completly broken, I don't know or even understand why is anyone paying attention to them.

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I guess you've never heard of lying.
> 
> But yeah, the ranks in DmC are completly broken, I don't know or even understand why is anyone paying attention to them.
> 
> //HbS



So you admit you are a liar, nice.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So you admit you are a liar, nice.


No, I'm calling the guy who put (DMD) into his video title a liar. Now go study English, you're bad at it.

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 15, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I prefer DMC4 over DmC, and sometimes I am tempted to put DMC3 over DmC as well, but then I remember how fucking shitty the port was.
> 
> Oh no, you actually have to aim! WHAT A HORRIBLE FLAW!
> 
> ...



Don't be a fool, once again every damn post you make misses the point of the argument and simply tries to insult my ability to play the game. 

I guess I should tell you to stop bitching about the DMC3 port and to "git good" at dodging the off camera enemies cause quite honestly that's really all it takes. 

So stfu with that shit cause it's a light upon your idiotic double standard, you tell me to get good and work around a flaw but when I told you the same you said fuck that it's a flaw. 

So fuck this it's a flaw. It's annoying to have to constantly think of positioning when it's far more convenient to lock on and switch targets. Especially in a game that derives it's fun from being badass. All of a sudden it's no so badass when you jump into the face of a flying enemy and Dante still grapples the shield demon below instead. 

I honestly don't know why I bother anymore, it's clear after your last few posts that you're utterly oblivious to the flaws of DmC but that you were all too capable of pointing them out in DMC3. Cause trust me you can definitely get good enough to avoid off screen hits all of the fucking time. 

Unlike you I'm not going to get pathetic and start insinuating that you suck at the game. Grow the fuck up already. 

Btw in DMC4 only Nero can stay in the air as easily as new Dante, Original Dante requires either a full gauge with Pandora or that you become quick enough and good enough with timing that you can spam jump cancels and attacks. Neither of which are as simple as pressing a couple of buttons with no timing or speed required which is exactly how it is in DmC.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 15, 2014)

> I honestly don't know why I bother anymore, it's clear after your last few posts that you're utterly oblivious to the flaws of DmC but that you were all too capable of pointing them out in DMC3. Cause trust me you can definitely get good enough to avoid off screen hits all of the fucking time.



Remember, 30 hours of DMC, and he automatically knows better. That and the memory of a goldfish. Blubbing like one at that.


----------



## Halcyon (Feb 15, 2014)

Never played any other DMC game, but I liked it. I was tempted to play it over again before I returned it, but I didn't. Still fun.

That's all I have to say.


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> Never played any other DMC game, but I liked it. I was tempted to play it over again before I returned it, but I didn't. Still fun.
> 
> That's all I have to say.



What's the point of this?


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2014)

Savior as easy as Mundus? lol nope

especially if it's your first time fighting on hard


----------



## Reyes (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Gino (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (Feb 16, 2014)

All we can hope for is that its DMC 5.

But knowing Capcom, its a reboot of the reboot.


----------



## Gino (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 16, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> I guess I should tell you to stop bitching about the DMC3 port and to "git good" at dodging the off camera enemies cause quite honestly that's really all it takes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> No, I'm calling the guy who put (DMD) into his video title a liar. Now go study English, you're bad at it.
> 
> //HbS


HAHAHAHAHHA, because I'm calling you a liar still.
The guy that did the video knows more about video games that you ever will.
Super legit of course I wouldn't expect an "expert" like you to understand.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]V4EWDapQzkE[/YOUTUBE]
"Oh he's lying it's not like I'm shit at games guys






//HbnsbsbsssssbSSS"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 16, 2014)

Uh-huh. Because DmC is the only game in the series where bosses are easy or broken. 

as for my video game knowledge... I'm not even going to touch that  scrub

//HbS


----------



## Velocity (Feb 16, 2014)

At first I wondered how the heck you guys were still posting about a game that came out so long ago. Now I know. You're too busy bitching at each other to realise the game came out over a year ago and nobody cares any more.


----------

